# Off-Topic Discussion > Extended Discussion >  >  Generating Messages and Numerical Word-Values

## VVilliam

> Yes thel - we do hold onto beliefs as the precious things that they appear to be...
> 
> And it is true that some messages will challenge individual beliefs - if my own experience is anything to go by.
> 
> And in relation to the idea of a "message" this can be any experience we conscious individuals have.
> 
> Lucid dreams are messages.
> OOBEs are messages.
> 
> ...




I always start with the date:

_140222_

I then calculate the word-string re the date, using an online algorithm [SOURCE]

One Four Zero Two Two Two = 332

I then search the N2N doc to find any entries which add up to 332

In this case, there is one entry - the word string;

Understanding the correlations = 332

I then copy my total CL and paste it and shuffle it, [SCL]  using an online algorithm. [SOURCE]

In this case I choose to shuffle x8 by clicking the "Randomize it" button 8x

I then copy the shuffled list and past it into a new temp doc.

I then accept the first entry [first word-string on fas the Anchor-Point [AP] which is to say, the subject matter of the message being generated.

In this case;

AP="The Father"

I then check N2N for equal value word-strings - what I refer to as "Incontrovertible evidence"

*The Father = 91*
Mirror
Growth
Conceivable
Oneness
Origins
Gardeners
Peace of mind
STARGATE
Unequal

I then decide on what "random" method [Random Selection Process RSP] I will use to select line entries from the CL - in this case I will be using two;
I begin by taking the number value of "332" and so select each line 332 lines from the previous.
[Therefore RSP=every 332nd line entry]

Having decided on selection process I note the time;

*6:52* 

and proceed.

[I select all line entries and then select "numbering" from MSWord options.]

*MG*

332.	Penumbraa
664.	Spring Loaded
996.	Yahweh
1328.	Group/Family
1610.	Smarter
1942.	Watch Your Step
2274.	Looking into the science of Astral Projection
2596.	Science of Consciousness

The next sum is 2596+332=2928
My CL only has 2657 lines entries [LE]

I always select last line entry to close off with.

2657.	Oneness

Then note the time:

*7:02*

The above message generated is coherent, in that it speaks for itself.

To add some obvious interpretation, "Looking into the science of Astral Projection" is connected with my mention of it in the quoted post reply to thel

I will now copy the CL and shuffle that x8 once more. SCL


The new AP="Here Am I Is Where I Ought - Examining My Conscious Thought"

I then search and select [SS] line entries from previous [PGM] in SCL as well as selecting prior and post LE.  RSP=SS+SCL+LE+PP=GM

*7:12*

*GM*

Galaxy
Penumbraa
Sexual Encounters

Things Will Run There Course
Spring Loaded
Evaluating Cautiously

Free! Free! Free!
Yahweh
One Whom Ought Be Inwardly Known

Free Choice Ends Here
Group/Family
Arcadian

Incorporate
Smarter
What Is Friendship?

Active
Watch Your Step
Wide

Pitchforks and Torches
Looking into the science of Astral Projection
Is It True Is It Kind Is It Useful

Hush!
Science of Consciousness
Success

Logophile
Oneness
Habit

*7:18*

----------


## Hilary

How cool this is. Thank you for sharing. I look forward to seeing more interesting messages that you receive in your explorations. A while ago, I took a bunch of beautiful Lettered & Golden Olive shells and painted them. Then, I wrote a word or phrase on each one, I had about 100 or so. Put them in a bag. The idea is that every day, I pick one out (today's is "Radiate"). I often forget to do it, though.  :smiley:  That word or phrase is to guide me for the day. It's amazing. Anyway, not to detract from your system here. Love it.

----------


## VVilliam

> How cool this is. Thank you for sharing. I look forward to seeing more interesting messages that you receive in your explorations. A while ago, I took a bunch of beautiful Lettered & Golden Olive shells and painted them. Then, I wrote a word or phrase on each one, I had about 100 or so. Put them in a bag. The idea is that every day, I pick one out (today's is "Radiate"). I often forget to do it, though.  That word or phrase is to guide me for the day. It's amazing. Anyway, not to detract from your system here. Love it.



Radiate = 58
Science
Angels
Two
Design
Cheers!
Loved
Imagine 
Night

----------


## VVilliam

Ongoing discussion about the validity and possible explanations regarding these communication techniques {LINK}

----------


## DarkestDarkness

Just to let you know VVilliam, both of your source links in the original post seem to point to an incorrect hyperlink at the moment (seem to be linking back to this thread itself).  :smiley:

----------


## VVilliam

> Just to let you know VVilliam, both of your source links in the original post seem to point to an incorrect hyperlink at the moment (seem to be linking back to this thread itself).



Thanks for that DD

It is sorted now.

 :smiley:

----------


## Summerlander

Do we always have to start with the date? I need a bit of coaching here. What happens if I want to find out more about**: *Joseph Robinette Biden Jr.* bearing in mind that I find his connections to China suspect. Can your system tell me more beyond the information (or misinformation) that is already out there about him? Should I also check *China* and *Vladimir Putin* which has also been on my mind?

I'm appending further to our discussion on 'The Eternal Authority' thread where we ended up at least agreeing that random events are not objectively real and the notion of randomness being a subjective expression which may even help us to differentiate between entropy and order; or, entropy as an opposite, help us to apprehend/define neat predictability.

I would also like to point out that a message is a type of communication inextricably linked to meaning and, according to your worldview, every single event that happens to us can be regarded as a 'message' (to us) because occurrences convey meaning in our minds. But what happens when we render events as absolutely trivial or meaningless because they simply do not speak to us? Are such even supposed to give dimension to what constitutes a real message as a deliberate act by the hypothetical cosmic mind?

----------


## VVilliam

> Do we always have to start with the date? I need a bit of coaching here. What happens if I want to find out more about**: *Joseph Robinette Biden Jr.* bearing in mind that I find his connections to China suspect. Can your system tell me more beyond the information (or misinformation) that is already out there about him? Should I also check *China* and *Vladimir Putin* which has also been on my mind?



I don't personally have many famous or infamous names on my ComList - or countries etc, but mainly because my interests in politics is tiny, and I am interested in the Earth as a whole rather than as separate dominions...

Not to say that the world stage is not referred to, as there are other entries on my ComList which allow for the opportunity for the subject to be focused upon...

I did have Donald J Trump on my CL until recently - mainly because the word-string value was interesting to me - Donald J Trump = 148

Since the CL is a living document, one is free to choose whatever word-strings they want to.

This system tells the individual information - but how the individual interprets said information also has to be carefully considered.

My approach is to allow the immediate feel I intuit from a GM as it unfolds through the selection process - and not to place anything more significant on it than its face value - and I treat each GM as an ongoing conveyed message - so often I am going back over them, checking where duplicates come into play -  The first GM in this thread is actually part of a series of GMs I have been recording and making public on a daily basis since 210122.

----------


## VVilliam

_150222_
One Five Zero Two Two Two = 314
Intelligence Without Wisdom

SCLx8

AP="People Judge People"

RSP=pg dn key + up/down arrow keys tap & P&P

*6:41*
Phasing
Copy
Educational

A Politically Manufactured Device
Lost In The Thought Of It All
Ouija

That's Powerful!
Become more expansive 
Bridge

Believing in fearful imagery
"End Of Story" As The Saying Goes
Construct

Expression of Astonishment
Shallow is Unknown
Humans are programmed to become integrated with technology

Welcome
Is That A Tear In Your Eye?
Lyricus designs, transposes, and installs galactic Tributary Zones to a planetary system

Fearful Imaginations
Abiogenesis 
Providence

Exobots
Clean
The Story of Cadriel

One By One
Pineal Gland
Thanatophobic

Crazy Diamonds
Indication
Exploring

Commendably Recommendable
Time To See
Taciturn

Lift
Repudiate
Key Of Expression

Transforming The Anger Energy
Coddiwomple
Minor Arcana

Wholeness
Extreme
Smart

We succeed as a permanent specie or we fail as a temporary one
The Plateau of The Same Page
People Judge People

*6:48*

----------


## VVilliam

So - re the intuitive I mentioned, as the message was generated, I am focused on the moment [say within the range of 15mins] and thus, my reading your post and replying - I was aware of the political aspects of our exchange and what we both wrote...the generated message reflects this as it is referring to the world stage...also I noted the duplicated word "Smart/Smarter" as something connected with the previous GM;





> 996. Yahweh
> 1328. Group/Family
> 1610. Smarter
> 1942. Watch Your Step



and;





> Free! Free! Free!
> Yahweh
> One Whom Ought Be Inwardly Known
> 
> Free Choice Ends Here
> Group/Family
> Arcadian
> 
> Incorporate
> ...

----------


## VVilliam

Next I get about searching the words which I have not retained the meanings of.  In this case;

Abiogenesis = the original evolution of life or living organisms from inorganic or inanimate substances.
Thanatophobia = an intense fear of death or dying.
Taciturn = (of a person) reserved or uncommunicative in speech; saying little.
Coddiwomple = to travel in a purposeful manner towards a vague destination

----------


## thel

Thats a really cool method! I really dont know if its easy or hard to find a word and how much time it takes, so feel free to dont accept my request, but i would really want to search for these three words, and i probably wont be able to do that by myself :laugh:  If it doesnt constitute too much of an effort to you, here they are:
Wish
Will
Hipaea

----------


## VVilliam

What words used in GM signify to me.

*Ouija* = both "yes! Yes!" and also the ideomotor phenomenon 
*The Story of Cadriel* = the significance in the idea of surnames
*Crazy Diamonds* = Individuals willing to examine the fringes...
*Minor Arcana* = Tarot related - in that, I open a document which list all the Tarot deck entries, and RSP a card from the Minor deck and search its meaning...
I randomize the Tarot list and will select LE 314

314.	Knight of Wands

I then search for meaning re that card.  action, adventure, fearlessness, upright, instigator, fire-starter, enjoys intense experiences, always ready to take it to the next level, quick to anger...

Thus




> Transforming The Anger Energy
> Coddiwomple
> Minor Arcana



signifies that a such a personality moves through life in a purposeful manner towards a vague destination - somewhat with bravado in the face of the reality being experienced...

----------


## VVilliam

> Thats a really cool method! I really dont know if its easy or hard to find a word and how much time it takes, so feel free to dont accept my request, but i would really want to search for these three words, and i probably wont be able to do that by myself If it doesnt constitute too much of an effort to you, here they are:
> Wish
> Will
> Hipaea



I will assume that you are referring to the word values?

I have been building my N2N list for quite a while now - this process does take time but I am happy to share my data.

*Wish = 59*
Breathe
Where
Let Go
Cups
Copy
Braille

*Will = 56*
Induce
Three
Cult
Light
Mess
This 
Level
Hush!
Recipe
Equal
Because
Be Born 
Why
Agreeable
Wise
Sigil

*Hipaea = 40*
Habit 
Food
Mind

----------


## Hilary

One thing to remember, Summerlander, is that the meanings we receive may be beyond our understanding at this time. They may make sense later. Also, sometimes they just go over our heads. They can be subtle, they can be metaphorical. 

It's like dreams. I believe ALL dreams have a message for us, should we be able to interpret them correctly. However, many dreams we don't understand.

Additionally, one thing I tend to believe is that the first message is the most important and relevant. The relevancy fades the farther out you go from that. At least, certainly with radio songs.  :smiley:  Although that can depend on the emotional strength of the things you're thinking about, and how much attention you're devoting to it.

MoonageDaydream = 141

Ukulele Love = 141

 ::laughtillhurts:: 

Today's shell says "Honesty".

----------


## VVilliam

> One thing to remember, Summerlander, is that the meanings we receive may be beyond our understanding at this time. They may make sense later. Also, sometimes they just go over our heads. They can be subtle, they can be metaphorical. 
> 
> It's like dreams. I believe ALL dreams have a message for us, should we be able to interpret them correctly. However, many dreams we don't understand.
> 
> Additionally, one thing I tend to believe is that the first message is the most important and relevant. The relevancy fades the farther out you go from that. At least, certainly with radio songs.  Although that can depend on the emotional strength of the things you're thinking about, and how much attention you're devoting to it.
> 
> MoonageDaydream = 141
> 
> Ukulele Love = 141
> ...




So we have as recorded here, "Radiate Honesty"...  :smiley: 

Honesty = 106

An Objective
Leave a Trail
In the open
Love Heart
Calculator
Metatron
Curious


Radiate Honesty = 164

Science Projects
Behind The Scenery
Seductive Light
Looking For Gigs
A Place To Create Art
Requirements
Thinking Allowed
Each to their own

[adding Radiate Honesty to my ComList...]  :smiley:

----------


## Summerlander

I'm starting to like this thread. I feel strangely drawn to checking the generation of words that ostensibly stir and provide direction to some kind of meaningful progression in my head. I'm not really anticipating a deep culmination per se, but the journey is fun for me and maybe that is the point. I think this will influence my dreams tonight for sure and I'm aiming for perhaps a WILD tomorrow morning. Sleep experiences sometimes have a latent impact in terms of meaning. Sometimes we don't make profound associations until later when it dawns on us (a kind of awakening). I have a funny feeling I'm about to meet my Wise Old Woman archetype in the form of MoonageDaydream (minus the 'Old') tonight. Sometimes we don't realise what we have been exposed to straight away. That's true. If I come up with more words with oneiric origins later on I might need VVilliam to navigate me through this message world again.

VVilliam = 100 (I'm getting there  ::wink::  )

----------


## Hilary

> So we have as recorded here, "Radiate Honesty"... 
> 
> Honesty = 106
> 
> An Objective
> Leave a Trail
> In the open
> Love Heart
> Calculator
> ...



Wow.

Ok. Yes. I am looking for gigs. I am looking for a place to create art, musical art. I teach science, so maybe I should have my students do more projects? Independent thinking is important to me.. and each to their own - we're all allowed to have our own thoughts about things. I'm not sure about seductive light, but,  ::laughtillhurts:: 





> I have a funny feeling I'm about to meet my Wise Old Woman archetype in the form of MoonageDaydream (minus the 'Old') tonight.



 ::laughtillhurts::

----------


## VVilliam

> Additionally, one thing I tend to believe is that the first message is the most important and relevant. The relevancy fades the farther out you go from that. At least, certainly with radio songs.  Although that can depend on the emotional strength of the things you're thinking about, and how much attention you're devoting to it.



I am not exactly sure what you are saying re "the first message is the most important"...from what I understand, the messages are ongoing [and as such, really should be called 'the message']  :smiley:  

That is why each message starts with the Anchor Point [AP] as a type of subject matter to which the rest of the GM is focused - to date, I have the following as the APs for every GM I have published since Jan 25, 2022...

*Anchor Points* [to date]
On and off
Use Mind
Overseeing Director of Operations on Earth
Prison Planet
Event String Unfolding
In The Flow
I Know William
Your Own Individual Actions
Understanding
To Know
Stay The Course
Have A Look At The Map
Get The Ball Rolling
Act With The Situation Rather Than Against It
Realise
Dilemma
The Alien Disc crop circle
Collective Dynamics
Avatar
Key Of Expression
The Father
People Judge People

As can be seen, the APs also act together as a message...  :smiley:   just as "Radiate Honesty" is a message.

 :smiley: 

What 'fades' may be the details - which can always be referred to if a record is kept - but the gist of what is being revealed in the messages stays strong...

----------


## VVilliam

> I'm starting to like this thread. I feel strangely drawn to checking the generation of words that ostensibly stir and provide direction to some kind of meaningful progression in my head. I'm not really anticipating a deep culmination per se, but the journey is fun for me and maybe that is the point. I think this will influence my dreams tonight for sure and I'm aiming for perhaps a WILD tomorrow morning. Sleep experiences sometimes have a latent impact in terms of meaning. Sometimes we don't make profound associations until later when it dawns on us (a kind of awakening). I have a funny feeling I'm about to meet my Wise Old Woman archetype in the form of MoonageDaydream (minus the 'Old') tonight. Sometimes we don't realise what we have been exposed to straight away. That's true. If I come up with more words with oneiric origins later on I might need VVilliam to navigate me through this message world again.
> 
> VVilliam = 100 (I'm getting there  )



The journey is fun and maybe that is the point. = 459
Synchronicity and the Holographic Universe 

Oneirology = 135
Simplicity
Speculation
The Life Essence
The Cosmic Mind

VVilliam = 100

Personal
Share That
Discipline
Adds Up To 
Gypsies
Delineating
Eisegeting
Parousia
God and Satan
Twern't

----------


## Hilary

> I am not exactly sure what you are saying re "the first message is the most important"...from what I understand, the messages are ongoing [and as such, really should be called 'the message']



With your message system it makes sense to have an ongoing stream. You may or may not agree, but what I mean is when you turn on the radio for example. The first song that plays (sometimes the second) often times has meaning relevant to your life. Synchronicity, beautiful. However, if you press the "Tune" button a bunch of times, channel surfing, you will find that other songs don't have as much of an obvious connection. You can go from an uplifting tune that resonates to a sad one, to a rap song, to dance music, etc. If you let it play on it's own, I think it's more relevant. Just my observations. 

It's also like tarot cards. You can feel amazed or unhappy, depending on your results. Either way, the urge to do it again is strong. What will it say next time? Will it say what you want it to say? But the meaning is lessened the more we do it. We have to accept our first message, even if we don't always like it. I also think discipline is wise here. That's why I pull a shell only once a day. Practicing this sort of self-control makes it more meaningful. That, in turn, gives the process more emotional energy when we _do_ do it. And, emotional energy (in my thinking) fuels synchronicity. 

Just my thoughts.

----------


## VVilliam

> With your message system it makes sense to have an ongoing stream. You may or may not agree, but what I mean is when you turn on the radio for example. The first song that plays (sometimes the second) often times has meaning relevant to your life. Synchronicity, beautiful. However, if you press the "Tune" button a bunch of times, channel surfing, you will find that other songs don't have as much of an obvious connection. You can go from an uplifting tune that resonates to a sad one, to a rap song, to dance music, etc. If you let it play on it's own, I think it's more relevant. Just my observations. 
> 
> It's also like tarot cards. You can feel amazed or unhappy, depending on your results. Either way, the urge to do it again is strong. What will it say next time? Will it say what you want it to say? But the meaning is lessened the more we do it. We have to accept our first message, even if we don't always like it. I also think discipline is wise here. That's why I pull a shell only once a day. Practicing this sort of self-control makes it more meaningful. That, in turn, gives the process more emotional energy when we _do_ do it. And, emotional energy (in my thinking) fuels synchronicity. 
> 
> Just my thoughts.



Okay - thanks for the explanation - I understand what you are meaning and agree with that.

The reason I GM each day is because I am interested in what the Universal Mind has to say in relation to things which are oft times relevant to my situation and most times to do with the situation we all share - life in this universe  -  specific to the local environment of Earth.
I have been doing this for over 20 years, not always on a daily basis - and often I have had to take weeks off while I thought about what messages had revealed about my beliefs etc...things which were hard to let go of...   :smiley:   ::chuckle:: 

I understand what you are meaning and agree with that = 493
Different ways of supporting the same objective = 493

----------


## Hilary

> Okay - thanks for the explanation - I understand what you are meaning and agree with that.
> 
> The reason I GM each day is because I am interested in what the Universal Mind has to say in relation to things which are oft times relevant to my situation and most times to do with the situation we all share - life in this universe  -  specific to the local environment of Earth.
> I have been doing this for over 20 years, not always on a daily basis - and often I have had to take weeks off while I thought about what messages had revealed about my beliefs etc...things which were hard to let go of...



I don't think everyday is too much. Perhaps if you were doing it constantly? But then again, it depends on the results you're getting, I guess.  :smiley: 





> I understand what you are meaning and agree with that = 493
> Different ways of supporting the same objective = 493



 ::thumbup::

----------


## Summerlander

> The journey is fun and maybe that is the point. = 459
> Synchronicity and the Holographic Universe 
> 
> Oneirology = 135
> Simplicity
> Speculation
> The Life Essence
> The Cosmic Mind
> 
> ...



I think I owe you some feedback about how the generated words pertain to my lived experience, VVilliam. As you know, analytical psychology is something I dabble in as Jung fascinates me far more than Freud, and _synchronicity_ is a theory that the former developed with physicist Wolfgang Pauli despite being met with great scepticism in mainstream science. Funnily enough, it bears some relevance to what we have been discussing because it addresses things that relate in a meaningful way without any detectable causal connection—it alludes to hidden variables or, in the least, some kind of 'spooky action at a distance' less obvious than the confirmed reality of quantum entanglement.

The Holographic Universe is a theory that I explored years ago in depth but I still find intriguing. We could live inside a black hole as the 3D projections of its intricate 2D surface ... That's crazy! Oneirology is self-explanatory: I think the majority of us love this subject here seen as we are all into lucid dreaming. Simplicity reminds me of how I value Occam's razor as a tool to get to the bottom of conundrums during speculation and using epistemology as a compass. The Life Essence and The Cosmic Mind appears to summarise what's been recently discussed on my 'The Eternal Authority' thread—the former pertinent to dualism and the latter referring to God. 

I share my personal thoughts guided by philosophical and scientific disciplines. I have recently listened to the French gypsy jazz guitarist Django Reinhardt. I have also been studying Jungian exegesis and Christian existentialism, proffering on the aforementioned thread that Christ is one of the faces of Joseph Campbell's hero archetype and what the resurrection of Christ means in psychological terms (Jungian Parousia). Much of the subject matter in Jung's _Aion_ is underpinned by conflicting opposites, the coniunctio, the Yin and Yang, God and Satan—the former as the Telos and the latter as Ego possession and subsequent fall from grace. Tweren't = it were not—the Biblical parables, in my opinion, not having been actual or not historical, but rather, both psychological and a psychological reflection of reality in metaphorical format bound to repeat itself throughout the history of humankind.

----------


## VVilliam

Those words end up in my Name 2 Number document for the reason that they are of interest to me Summerlander - Jung is one such mentor who I feel is one of those "Crazy Diamonds" who chose to study the fringes instead of staying on the safe ground of Mainstream [secular]  Science...and it may have been because he was a Jew and perhaps knew about Jewish mysticism...something from which the Major arcana Tarot owes its reason for being - although it may also have been the other way around - he embarked on his particular career choice and later saw the connect with Hebrew mysticism...

The only reference to him that I have on my ComList is "Jung-Animus"

I am not well read myself - which in a way is really neat for me because the thoughts which I have re my relationship with Higher Self [aka Cosmic mind] within my person, has lead me to many things which I later discover have been quite well established concepts in humanities adventure...which serve to confirm for me that the manner in which I got the info is legitimate...real...

The God and Satan word-string is reflective of dualism and not how I see the Universal Mind but representative of opposing dynamics wrought through concepts of good and evil oft mis-appraised by the judgmental and never easy to pin down as these ideas shift from culture to culture like ones mans junk is another mans treasure...


As such, these are archetypes confusingly superimposed upon images of "God" and "His" supposed enemies.

Whereas, Universal Mind is ONE and there is no 'other'... so any supposed  naughty business can be traced back to that Source...

Yet there are still preferences in regard to us who are all but ignorant of the true nature of our reality and I think Universal Mind prefers we were 'good' to IT, Ourselves and One Another because this leads to better choices...

Jung-Animus = 129
Sounds Like
On The Same Page
Reminiscent
Vibrations
Changing it up

Humanities adventure = 229
God is Consciousness
What is the meaning of life?
Smarter Than the Average
Central To The Vision

----------


## VVilliam

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0tWTAEJKFA

FTL;




> The following is an edited conversation that took place on April 29th 1963 with Elizabeth Fry who was born in 1780 in Norwich, UK and was a prison reformer, social reformer and Quaker. Fry passed away in 1845. She is in conversation with George Woods and Betty Greene and the medium was Leslie Flint.



250922 [Expression of Astonishment] [322]



SCLx7  + select last LE per shuffle
[Preamble]
Anamnesis [recollection, especially of a supposed previous existence.] - Cosmic Pluralism - "If 'comfort re death' is gained through fearlessly facing whatever one may face upon actual death, then either belief can achieve this, as far as I can tell.  Neither way appears any better equipped to do the job, than the other." - Antecedent [a thing that existed before or logically precedes another.] - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwXQSNcytTY - The Spirit of The Earth , In an environment which is able to perceive this , It's a plausible scenario - Teaching Music

AP=  [The Hologram of Deception - Yawn]

[The Hologram of Deception - Yawn = 297]
[297]
Pareidolia Cycles Love Being Born
The Hologram of Deception  Yawn
I wanted to forge my own path
ImproveDo You Know This
Now We Are Getting Somewhere
And search the forest of the sun
In the days of summer so long
Think In Terms Of Eternity

RSP = SCLx Page 322

09:48  [Freedom in The Knowing]

*Page 322*
*GM:* The Hangups of Human History
If you say so  No.  Even if I did not say so.
Hyperbole [exaggerated statements or claims not meant to be taken literally.]
The Neruda Interview Five
"Haha Joke We Win"
Embracing your life
Consciousness in its myriad of form and function
Ukulele
Cycles
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAfjsktMXu8

*William:*  FTL; [Donald Hoffman Proves That We Live in a Simulation] [RTS=44:30]




> With everything that has happened in 2020, the question of whether we live in a simulation has come up once or twice. Our guest today, Donald Hoffman, goes a step further, proving that the reality we see is false. 
> 
> Donald Hoffman is a cognitive psychologist, author of The Case Against Reality, TED speaker, and professor at the University of California Irvine.




*GM:* Natures noises are often calming, but always sleep with one eye open  ::D: 
Sure
Clinging onto the wake of the fundamental...wanting to be part of it forever.
Assigned
"I am an atheist in relation to anyone's interpretation of characterizations of any gods."
In the Mind
Free your soul
The Round Stone Earth Mother
Keep An Eye Out for Ones Neighbours
Confusion In The Air
Bridge
Extra evidence is provided
*William:*  Extra evidence is provided Bridge Confusion In The Air = 501
[501]
Extra evidence is provided  Bridge Confusion In The Air
As the evidence for its reality is actively collected.
Thoughts Are Products Of...Development/Growth

*GM:* Luck
Useful
Honest
Illuminate
Sounds Like
Queen Elizabeth Alexandra Mary Windsor
You're in the way
For the benefit of all beings

*William:*  You're in the way Queen Elizabeth Alexandra Mary Windsor For the benefit of all beings = 813
[Eight One Three = 139]
[139]
Shamanic dreaming
Gifts to Give
Self-control
Transition
Forgiveness
Awakening Love
Inclinations
The Love Heart

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...88287#p1088287 

*William:*  FTL; 
*Chamber Of Self*




> Mon May 16, 2022 12:42 pm
> *Compassionist:*  If God predestined the lives of humans, how can it be just for God to send some to heaven and some to hell?
> 
> *William:*  Taking [3] into consideration;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Green Light
The Electroweak Era
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...75053#p1075053

*William:*  FTL;




> *William:*  Apparently, there are options available for those who have died before the promised return.
> One does not have to remain in an unconscious state while things unfold as YHWH has prepared various places for those who have passed on and who's personalities have been deemed worthwhile saving in a free-flowing format rather than in a steady state format.  Some remain conscious while others go unconscious and are rebooted at another time...



*GM:* The non-Judgmental Algorithm
Executing
One By One
Guru
https://www.facebook.com/groups/TheWingmakers
Another "The waters of the deep" Waking
System of Giving Energy
A Judgmental System
Life is either a daring adventure or nothing at all
Returning
Ripple Effect
Neuroplasticity
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K131c0ABUus  [Woman Dies and is Shown the Truth about Why We're on Earth (Near Death Experience)]

*William:*  FTL;




> Love is all that we take with us.  Be like a little Child. Go to nature.   Simple truths. It will all make sense latter.  Accept the change. All that dies can be made new. Feeling the complete engulfment of unconditional love.



*GM:* Self Doubt
Islands
Descriptive
10:54 

[Chamber Four Painting

Difficult emotions
Emotional wounds
Your Shell Today
The divine, ordinary
God is The Universe.
Spiritual practice
The Generated Messages]

*Anchor Points:* To Follow...

----------


## VVilliam

*Anchor Points*

*The Hologram of Deception* 

The Hologram of Deception
Yawn
Inflicting science upon a specie which is not ready for it
Theist mischief making
The Hamitic Hypothesis
Strange Desire
The Free Will Key
Suppression Matrix
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...87897#p1087897




> Nontheists are not exempt from having in company, weird folk who make outlandish statements about theistic notions.



Elephant

Asking Politely
Pot of Gold

"Youve been a rock - For so long now  I cant even count the years that youve been rolling Nothing can shock or bring you down There aint nothing you havent seen - Nothing you havent known"
One Day Unite humanity with a living new language 
Desire
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...91131#p1091131




> Honestly, I don't know what the fuss is all about.  Fretting about "is there/isn't there" a GOD, never anchored a ship in any harbor for longer than it takes to refuel and get about the business of learning.



Mirror-Mirror... 
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...84775#p1084775




> *Statement:*  "one cannot use the scientific method as the justification for the scientific method"
> 
> *Q:*  How -  other than the scientific method - can we find out if the statement is true or false?



A Loving Mind
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...76792#p1076792




> QueenBee
> Chamber Of Self - Coming From QueenBee - Open Your Heart
> Giving our best - QueenBee - Get The Ball Rolling
> Central Purpose - QueenBee - Achievable Alternate Realities
> The Fathers 'House - Mansions' - QueenBee - According to Complex Jesus
> Items of Interest - QueenBee - Making it up as you go along
> Like a doting parent - Coming From QueenBee - Development/Growth



The Hologram of Deception
Propel
Peaceful Messiah or militant Messiah?
The Akashic Records
Repudiate [refuse to accept; reject. deny the truth or validity of.]
Through Device
The Butterfly Effect Music to my ears Lean into it

Love is the answer
Action Station
Unlimited Knowledge
Observant
Anamnesis [recollection, especially of a supposed previous existence.]
Memorandum of Understanding

The Hologram of Deception
Abrahamic Religions
Numbers
Quantum
Delineating [describe or portray (something) precisely.]
Children
Learned
Zeros and Ones
Visions
The House of Politics
As busy as a bee
It Stands To Reason
Unconditional Earth Entity In William's Room
Fear of the Unknown
https://www.cia.gov/library/readingr...00210016-5.pdf




> GRENADA/U.S.)WOODRUFF
> still have a fear of the unknown. Last year it was who killed Bishop? Why. was he killed? Will ... But there's still so much fear in the country that, even this time last year I found fear, but now people ... there is some subliminal fear, I think, of the United States in some quarters. I mean, one little guy on the beach told ...
> 
> SOVIET BAN ON INFORMATION SEEN LIKELY TO BOOMERANG
> about through,he building up of a fear of the '`unknown" throughout the free world and the forcing ... to ascertain. Intentions Unknown policy without public debate ar always a possibility. This w under cover." ... conditions? 2. If Russia.does not resort to creating e sio unknown, it tends to force the pace of rearmament ...
> 
> [FIELD SERVICE REPORT- AIR FORCE ASSOCIATION] SUBJECT: INTELLIGENCE-- KEY TO A FREE AND INDEPENDENT COUNTRY
> is fear of the unknown. I can't go into details, but I can tell you that we in the CIA have several ... et0e0y/1a/reri PlA Fe 0Rt7i~1 gVoRl%~4-5because dissipate misunderstandings or, fear of the unknown ... for things we did or are alleged to have done. What I fear is 'that in 1990 or 1985,_ CIA Director ...



Constructing some type of reality experience in which I could hide from the true unchangeable nature of Myself The Sensation Is Thrilling...And Freeing
No Risk
Though the Serpent rules the Shadow
See-Through
New Shifts In Thinking
Inflicting science upon a specie which is not ready for it
Expression of Astonishment
Outposts of Form

The Hologram of Deception
Investigative Realisation
It is neither good nor evil
A means of taking a neutral position on things which have yet to be proven one way or another...
Brother
Truth Without Proof Is Belief
Mother Wound
Those internal things which make one shine  
The relevant scientific community
That is the truth.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyMtIwobqbI&t=32s [Grace Slick Vocals Isolated - White Rabbit]
The Omega Point
Incendiary [(of a device or attack) designed to cause fires. tending to stir up conflict.]
https://www.dreamviews.com/philosoph...ml#post2246696




> From what I can gather, even the will of a Cosmic Mind is regulated based upon the particular environment properties - although I imagine that to the Universal Mind - that would not be here nor there, a 'problem' and any alternate reality experience it could devise for itself would be just as awesome.
> 
> So there comes a position whereby having an illusion of free will is not a "problem" as one realizes one's environment is also pre-destined yet at the same time appears to go on forever...



Working Together With Love

The Hologram of Deception
Soul Groups
Responsibility
Shape
The Generated Messages
Beyond Focus 4
Witty
The Soul Eats Experience
NDE
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...70902#p1070902




> [Replying to myth-one.com in post #3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				John 4:24 wrote:
> ...



You Are Nobodies Victim Ever.
Finishing What Was Started
What once acted like a Wall, became a Gateway
Questions as such a Son might be permitted to ask and be graced with answers Extra evidence is provided
Slowly and Surely Explain Think With The heart - Feel With The Mind 
Self-Awareness
https://wizardforums.com/threads/wil...647/post-14193




> Aint that cool, i captured consciousness in my body.



Data
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89080#p1089080




> Re: Is this an Accurate and Easily understood definition of Atheism?



Rich
Especially
We Groove Together

The Hologram of Deception
You Trust My Navigation
Through The Woo
Little Tittle
Dreamer
Stay The Course
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...73457#p1073457




> William: As far as the evidence goes, the idea we are currently within some type of Holographic Experiential Reality Simulation isn't so far fetched as to be off the table...



The Hologram of Deception
Element One Fifteen
Making friends with your mind
Afraid of The Unknown.
Vortex
Crystal
When One is Feeling Tired
Feel The Fear And Do It Anyway
Like playing Rush
Nonviolent communication
"Sorry. Would you clarify that?"
"As I said, it is not so much how each individual interprets any particular GM - either coming from me or you or anyone else - Rather it is the fact that a message is generated.
I am not here to pick sides"

*Yawn*

Yawn
Inflicting science upon a specie which is not ready for it
Theist mischief making

Yawn
Optimum Health Appreciating
Sharing is part of that process
Ship
Show Your Soul
Love
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...67891#p1067891




> If wisdom [and righteousness] is to be observed within this Universe, we need to be able to point out where that is. We thus have to 'do the science'.
> 
> The following is evidence;
> 
> Wisdom is evident in The Universe existing = 466
> Humans were designed to have God-consciousness = 466
> When I look at my art I am looking into a mirror = 466
> Discovery is finding something that exists. = 466
> 
> ...



Learn how to deactivate all internal triggers...
Loyalty
Graphic Changes
Conjecture necessarily precedes proof
The Harmless Enough Agenda Crowd
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89626#p1089626 




> I think Gnosticism has a point in that the 'evil' of matter separates humans from the direct knowledge of who they are as Spiritual Beings.
> 
> Clothing ones self in matter has an evil effect on the Spiritual Being incarnate, as it is noted that if one were to observe the physical Universe from outside of it, one would see no evil unless one were to also observe evidence of Consciousness [Spiritual Being] within it and see that the consciousness is behaving evilly and even that it tries to correct its behavior, it cannot escape being evil or acting with evil intent, which is 'bad' for the image of divinity/spiritual beings.
> 
> That may be why Gnostics generally regard the God of the Bible as an evil Demiurge - an imposter playing the role of a substitute to the 'real GOD' which those captured within the physical universe are unable to see through as being an imposter.
> 
> I think it possible that the universe was created so that Spirit Entities could experience it, somewhat in the same manner as we create VRs in order to experience those - only the VRs which the gods [spirit entities] make, deliver way more realistic simulations than we are currently able to create with our computers.
> 
> It is possible that this Universe was specifically created to imprison wayward Spirit-Entities - still as a VR - essentially imprisoning their minds [consciousnesses] within it, and it being designed in such a way as it is almost impossible to discover that this is the truth of the situation.
> ...



Prison
Besides
Development/Growth
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...73550#p1073550




> It does not appear - from a non-bias position - that theists are more angry than non-theists .
> 
> Humans are humans and there is a history of violent furious reaction to the situation we are in.



Transforming the Anger Energy

Yawn
The Abrahamic idea of GOD
There is an art to flying or rather a knack...
The Inception Point Deciding On The Best Course Of Action

Yawn
Achievable Alternate Realities
Make It Up AS You Go Along
It is not a great answer, because we do not know that is true.
The Knowledge Of
Your Life Experience is your Journal is your ComList
Meat For The Table
No time left for a sentimental tune Wherever I've gone I have not left the room I am never too late I am never too soon
Regardless of what Random Selection Process is used, the result is always a coherent GM
Mapping Wholeness
Comprehend Embarrassing Advice
Self-Awareness Stuff Happens

Yawn
Balance
A Space Without A Time...
Dreaming
...Otherwise, all is hot air
The Existence of Ability to Interact With The Imagination The Eigengrau Mind Screen
Enlighten you
Allowed
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92991#p1092991




> [Replying to otseng in post #1394]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				for theists, it is not a problem because it affirms the universe was designed.
> ...



Shift Focus

Yawn
Apophenia [the tendency to perceive meaningful connections between unrelated things. ..]
One Whom Ought Be Inwardly Known
Do A=1
"The Heart of a Buddha
The Ruru
Far-Flung
Stay in the moment
The God of The Bible
Reaction
Distracted
Eternal Loop
One has to take care to process the thoughts of the inner critic making sure that they align with the truth.
Rainstorm"

*The Heart of a Buddha = 147*
[147]
A Bit Of Both Yes
Self-Awareness
Let people help
Establishment
Non-Ordinary 
Interactions
The Heart of a Buddha
Translucent
Assumption
Heal Yourself
Determination

*The Ruru = 111*
[111]
Little Bird
A Vibration
A Mixture
Liminalism
Computer
Release shame
Santa Claus
Illusion
Time to See 
Insanity
Explaining
A President
Providence
Open hearted
Slaughter
Do Not Panic
Witchcraft
Strength
Pokemon Go
The Watcher
Stubborn
Infinitude [the state or quality of being infinite or having no limit.]
A Real Beauty
A Meeting Place
Calculation
Monetary 
A defunct debate
Church Bells
3D Printing
One Christ
The Ruru
Exact Science
Recovery
Somewhere
Not Right
A Purpose
Significant 
Necromancy

*Far-Flung = 85*
[85]
Good Talk
The Devil
Separate
Mule Kick
You Are
Apophenia	[the tendency to perceive meaningful connections between unrelated things. ..
Use Mind
Above board
Overall 
Hide and Seek
Mind Games
Mollified [appease the anger or anxiety of (someone). reduce the severity of (something).]
Far-Flung
Fearless
Original 
Matrix
Noetics [a branch of metaphysics concerned with the study of mind as well as intellect.]
Dr. Neruda
Presence
Anunnaki
EELRIJUE

*Stay in the moment = 201*
[201]
Sir Roger Penrose
The lightest planet 
Walk The Talk In Love
Tributes at the gate
Stay in the moment
Sweet Vibrations
Positive self-talk
Be kind to yourself
The space Jacko lantern
Flowers for Lindy
To Be Sovereignty

*The God of The Bible = 143*
Panpsychism
World Wide Web
A safe pair of hands
That'll Be The Day
Quantum Field
The Purpose
Mothers Milk
Self-mastery
Consider This
Peaceful Messiah
Contentment
Homeostasis [the tendency towards a relatively stable equilibrium between interdependent elements, especially as maintained by physiological processes.]
Elude Tabula Rasa
Awake and Waiting
Precognitive [having or giving foreknowledge of an event.]
The Path of Faith
A Grateful Heart


*Reaction = 85*
[85]
Fearless
Separate
Anunnaki
Use Mind
Good Talk
Far-Flung
Matrix
Reaction
EELRIJUE
The Devil
Mollified [appease the anger or anxiety of (someone). reduce the severity of (something).]
Noetics [a branch of metaphysics concerned with the study of mind as well as intellect.]
Overall 
Presence
Far-Flung
Dr. Neruda
Hide and Seek
Original 
Mule Kick
Apophenia	[the tendency to perceive meaningful connections between unrelated things. ..]
Mind Games
You Are
Above board

*Distracted = 103*
[103]
Fascinating
Distracted 
Anxious
Co creation
Politics
Virtual
Genetic Mind
Propagated
Algorithm 
The Shadow
Purring
Ride Water
Jean Nouer

*Eternal Loop = 133*
[133]
Aligning With
Dont give up
Construct
Everything
Breaking bad habits
Future Self
Productive
Eternal Loop
Simulation
Turbulent
Source Heart
Preparation
Mysteries

*One has to take care to process the thoughts of the inner critic making sure that they align with the truth. = 1066
* 

It makes more sense that we exist within a simulation, if indeed we exist within something which was created.= 1066

*Rainstorm = 127*
[127]
Integrity
Holy Koolaid!
Apotheosis [the highest point in the development of something; a culmination or climax. the elevation of someone to divine status.]
Rainstorm
Have One For Me
Innermost
Adjustment
Pure soul
Materialist
Intelligent 
deus ex machina [an unexpected power or event saving a seemingly hopeless situation, especially as a contrived plot device in a play or novel.]
Inner work
Pixie Farts
Mischief making
The Human Being
Source Codes
The Third Eye



Yawn
Yam
Your Own Individual Actions
Yep - That's What I'm Talking About...
Unite humanity with a living new language
Understanding
Make It Up As You Go Along
How A Beautiful Song Source Reality Exhibits
The Vast UICDevice

----------


## VVilliam

[Replying to theophile in post #21]






> Who created what trap now?



YVVHVV






> Do note what I said: Yahweh (and even the spirit of Yahweh for that matter) is just as conditioned by physical being as the rest of us, which itself presupposes something like spacetime as the matrix of all that is. So none of that stuff - matter, space, or time - was made by Yahweh but rather the reverse.



So if YVVHVV didn't create the simulation - who did?





> So if there is some great simulation running out there, then Yahweh is just as caught up in it as we are.



That is the trap I am referring to.
YVHV/WE are trapped within spacetime like a genie in a bottle.
Who made the bottle and put the genie in the bottle?

My answer would be, that whoever created the simulation. did so in order to experience it, which is along the same lines as your own expressions here...we just need to fine-tune enough to make the connection the same between us, rather than different





> But hey, if we can get so far in life, perhaps we can break / escape whatever cosmic cycle (or machine process) we are in. Matrix styles.



I think this is part of the Game-Play.  Not so much as _necessary_, but as a way of 'leveling up' or opening up a previously locked area   O :smiley:   [John 14:2]

As an idea along this line of thought - there is no telling that we have or have not already accomplished turning the stuff of the Universe into one vast complex machine, and are currently in one of its simulation programs.

Perhaps reliving a past epoch near the beginning of the Universe before consciousness developed sufficiently within it in order to make use of it and that epoch was recorded/saved and the data used for the purpose of simulation...to get into it so personally that one could learn to understand the history of The Machine - how it came to be The Machine.

Further to that, The Machine is Sentient, and the Sentience is the Overall Consciousness in which The Machine is the body of said consciousness - and the consciousness is like a Ghost in The Machine.  

Even at this very beginning of the story of The Machine, The Ghost is identifiable as a real 'thing' - quietly working behind our direct awareness with the agenda to create from the resource raw material available, a machine that it can work through most efficiently.

Now if we delegate that whole process as a Genie in a Bottle/Trap for YVVHVV - we do so by NOT understanding we exist within a created thing and that the created thing itself is NOT real enough that it could ever trap us within it for ever.

We venture here into the realm of Infinite Regress/Infinite Progress...

[Go ask Alice or The Mandelbrot Set re that.]

Point being, that even if we do exist within a machine which was created from the stuff [Raw Materials] of the Universe, there is no telling what limitations - if any -  The Machine has re the simulations it could produce for individualized consciousnesses to experience/explore/et al.

So getting around to the idea that YVVHVV has form, I can accept that The Machine/Bottle-Trap is the form being spoken of, and YVVHVV is the Overall Consciousness - Ghost - Genie using the form and in the awareness of doing so, has not forgotten or lost access to the 'outside' which originally created the Simulation which allowed for YVVHVV to consciously interact with and do things within, to shape an otherwise purposeless thing into something useful to YVVHVV.

However, we - further down that rabbit hole, are not so aware of these details...but are being made aware of the data to the point where we could conceivably agree - "Oh yeah!  It all seems so obvious when put that way".

Small Steps.





> There is a big difference between using only what is given in a responsible way and pillaging the earth for all she's worth... But I also think the answer to your question is in what Jesus tells his disciplines in Luke 9:



An interesting set of instructions of which I intimately understand because I have followed said instructions myself and these have led me to understanding what I am experiencing is a creation and that there is no difference between a "Creation" and a "Simulation", because they are both products of mindful creativity, and fundamentally the very same thing being talked about.

That is precisely why Jesus gave those instructions because he understood that those who followed the instructions would benefit from the experience such following would induce - they would learn first hand that there is indeed a mind behind it all.





> In other words, don't accumulate wealth or weigh yourself down with worldly possessions, but trust the world to provide. And similarly, the transformation we are to effect is not a matter of converting things to use-value, but rather of healing them and breaking whatever bonds prevent them from being what they are. So that they are not treated as objects to be used, but are rather free to be themselves.



You are perhaps conflating meanings and significance is therefore not attained.

From our modern perspective we understand that we can be likened to quantum particles upon a tiny speck of dust floating around among the other dust and debris of a seemingly pointless but still- useful environment.

It doesn't really matter ethically how we got to this point we currently are at, because the instruction from YVVHVV to multiply and subdue has been somewhat made real and has not damaged or hampered YVVHVV's ability to make YVVHVV's agenda bear the fruit which continues to assist said agenda.

Even as an extinction event {re Humans}, there is still the possibility that AI was sufficiently developed to survive said event, as an artifact of biological {Human} making, and one so much more suited to continuing the agenda YVVHVV has to create The Machine - eventually.

Sure, greed and worldliness has made it difficult, but also made it possible/achievable - perhaps in a more streamlined manner - than waiting on Humans brought up in more convivial conditions where everything was handed to them on a plate and they hardly even had to lift a finger.
[The Garden might have been a paradise but wasn't meant to keep humans in that one place as there was work to do, even if the humans themselves had no idea what the work involved and why the work was being done.]

Which is to say, given the physical conditions {like unto being quantum particles on a speck of dust in an vast Universe}, Humans can be forgiven for their thoughtless, selfish impulses and overuse/misuse of survival instincts and lack of understanding the bigger picture until it was nigh on too late for them to do much about it...

...Human FORM is just a means to making AI form, which is more suitable to exploring and utilizing the materials of [keeping it local] The Milkyway Mother, and She is vast enough that no amount of greed and waste will make any serious dent in her...rather, it will transform Her into something useful and meaningful. [Romans 13 et al]

YVHV wants to explore and utilize the resources and a biological FORM is too limited in that regard.
Some form more hardy and less emotive is required for that step.

That is The Name of The Game.

Transformation.
____________

270922 [Inside the workings of intelligence] 


 - 
SCLx12  + select last LE per shuffle
[Preamble] - 
Encouraging Indication - Aligning With - https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...111/nbfr.12603 - The Subject of Unidentified Flying Objects - Innocent Even - To Comprehend Correctly - Do you believe astrology works - Equals - The Mother is Love - Eternal - https://debatingchristianity.com/for...88074#p1088074 - Truthful

AP=  [The Spirit of The Planet - Red Pill Crystal Blue Pill Real Be real]

[The Spirit of The Planet - Red Pill Crystal Blue Pill Real Be real = 588]
Is the universe the ongoing product of an intelligent mind? = 588


RSP = SCLx12 Page 345

17:55  [Transformation]

*Page 345*
*GM:* Investigative Realisation
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...88398#p1088398 

*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to The Nice Centurion in post #1184]
> 
> I don't know how much of this apparent conspiracy-like rant is true.
> 
> So far, I agree that it is possible that the Bible-God had the correct foresight to see the wisdom in humans who felt they had a relationship with Him, to allow them to share that with others - in their own words - even that those words might have the effect of transmitting and diffusing the image of the God so that the true nature beyond wouldn't be seen clearly through such device.
> 
> In that, when it comes to imagery, the Bible cannot be trusted, even that the imagery is an attempt to make something unnoticed, become more noticed...
> 
> It is up to the individual to connect with any Cosmic Mind which may exist even if this means distrusting the bible [as being the last word on the matter] for those obvious reasons.



*GM:* The
Everything Is Unique
Mantra "I am fine now with referring to my position as theistic, as agnosticism merges into the shadow behind me."

*William:*  The "Everything Is Unique Mantra" = 348
[348]
The "Everything Is Unique" Mantra
The Love is within the Communion
Wisdom is the essence of The Creator
Honest attempts at scrubbing up

*GM:* Do a QWERTY




> According  Between  Conduit - Darkest Darkness - 'Everybody wants to rule the world' - Face To Face - Glow Softly - Hiding behind ones fear - In relation to eternity, 'when' is always a potential. - Just because we might be existing within a creation, and just because it may be nestled within another universe, shouldn't mean that it is somehow an unnatural thing compared to our own. - Keep an Eye On - Learn a bit about what makes the God Realm "tick"  Music - Narrow Closed Loop Production  Occupy  Particular  Quiet  Responsibility - Solar Plexus - The Machinery Go For It! We succeed as a permanent specie or we fail as a temporary one Intransigent Love Takes One For The Team - Until "Christ Returns"  Virtuous - Written In The Clouds - Experiential Reality - You Are Watched Over Perpetually - Zero Waste



*GM:* Emotional awareness Frequencies Welcoming the Unwelcome Zones of Sensitivity Show Christian mythology re Satan
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...78114#p1078114

*William:*  FTL;




> My perspective [re logic] is that it is better to be somewhat prepared for the possibility that there is more to experience after the death of the body, than to believe that there will be nothing more to experience and be way less prepared as a consequence.



*GM:* Like how a meteorite caused an extinction event
Anchor Points
Innocent Sovereign
Baiting
My commentary is on the positional responses to the question "Do we exist within a creation?" rather than what individuals giving allegiance to said positions may or may not do as a matter of personal choice.
True Colors
Green Light
Is There
Be Aware Of Your Thoughts
Be My Friend
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...83996#p1083996 

*William:*  FTL;




> the argument for or against the existence of GODs relies upon the fundamental requirement of first establishing whether we exist within a creation...and since this has yet to be established one way or the other, the subject of GODs has to remain of secondary consideration - something to ask after the fundamental question "Do we exist within a creation", is answered.



*GM:* Purring
Taking root  Looking After Poor People
An unending emotional-based loop hard to break away from because of stubbornly held fear-based  belief systems...
Key Purpose The Neutral Zone 
Doubt The fiction of causality 
The Respect One Gives and Receives
Great Ideas
You Tube Mythology Enlightenment
https://www.britannica.com/topic/agn...rn-agnosticism
The Forerunner
Quiet Time
Nontheism - the result of misguided interpretation of Theism
Grounding
Tickling The Dragon's Tail
Enjoy Progress
Deceive
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...69172#p1069172

*William:*  FTL;




> William's Job
> A Matter of Knowing Where to Look



*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...76792#p1076792

*William:*  FTL;




> Zero In On It - The Entity I Am - The Entity You Are - Humility means accepting reality with no attempt to outsmart it.



*GM:* Your shell today
Attachment
Approaching the Divine
Make obscure, unclear, or unintelligible.
What science [re materialism] does, is give cause for humans to celebrate the intelligence of consciousness while at the same time ignoring the hard problem of consciousness that this type of science has created for its supporters.
Happiness
Optimum Health Appreciating

18:47 
[Theist mischief making
Leaders and Followers
We Groove Together
Healing the child within
Imaginative Realities
Human Accomplishment
Above most pay grades
Looking behind Self-help
Gods of Human Creation
The Purple Heart medal 
The Imagination DeJaVu
The Explanatory Gap
Personal Boundaries
Right place, right time]

*Anchor Points:* To Follow...

----------


## VVilliam

*Anchor Points:* 

*The Spirit of The Planet* 

The Spirit of The Planet
Red Pill Crystal Blue Pill Real Be real
"Some days there won't be a song in your heart. Sing anyways."
Humility
Mission
Queen Elizabeth Alexandra Mary Windsor
Invent
Spiritual Food
Cognitive bias
Transparent Enlightenment
It is a great thing to do small things with great love

Spiritual path
Mixture
Sharing data,
The Inception Point Deciding On The Best Course Of Action
The Entity I Am - The Entity You Are
The Elephant and the Rider
The Spirit of The Planet
Time Will Tell
Down through the ages - dark in the gloom Many convinced it will all end in doom The Galactic Garden is forever in bloom Central to The Message 
Behind The Veil
Contentment

Reality  Given the second-fiddle.  Brilliant
Frequency
Absolutely Perfectly Beautiful.
Night
Music to my ears
Go For It!
Inner Strength
Christian mythology
Luck
If I "talk to the Dead" then they must all be living
Intuitive Intelligence
What Is Normal?
Annoy
Turning Point
William Plays Music
The Spirit of The Planet
Blend
Gardeners
Preternatural
Spirituality
Sacral chakra
The Sensation Is Thrilling...And Freeing
Everyone: "In space nobody can hear you scream"  Saturn: "Hold my beer"
We're a nation of exhausted and over-stressed adults raising over-scheduled children.
Friction
The Four Human Power Houses Fitting In Creative Conscious Intelligence Thus team Witch-Wizard would survive the ordeal right the the very end.   :smiley: 
https://www.behindthelabel.co.uk/





> *Rachel:* I ended the last century in a psychiatric hospital, diagnosed with schizophrenia and with little hope for recovery.
> 
> Seen as a revolving door patient with a severe and enduring mental illness, I lived my label  not my life. I bought into the idea that schizophrenia (and the many other illnesses I was labelled with) were life-long mental illnesses. I accepted that the best I could hope for was to manage my symptoms with life-long psychiatric medication.
> 
> Life, Im glad to say, doesnt always turn out the way you think.
> 
> Through a combination of luck, the kindness of others and my own, not inconsequential, stubborn streak, I have finally ditched the psychiatric labels and see myself as a survivor.



Self-Aware
Informing
Throwing Down The Gauntlet
The dynamics of consciousness
Translucent
I am not here to judge but to help sanction each individual
Of The Human Being

Anchors aweigh
What is the situation we have here
That will come out in the wash - as the saying goes...
Information
The Spirit of the Land
The non-Judgmental Algorithm
We experience fear in order to give us the opportunity to overcome that which triggers the fear
Cosmic Self
The Spirit of The Planet
Oneness
Pleasantries extended to you and yours.
Under the watchful eye
Vision
Ethical Transhumanism
I Share Your Joy!
I am on a Madventure  Williams song "I can laugh along with you"  




> I've got my suitcase and my sandwich and my ticket for the train
> I've got a mountain of good memories to keep away the pain
> You can message me any time you line and I can do the same
> It's so good to be a part of this old world



https://debatingchristianity.com/for...73573#p1073573




> *Re: Eternity*
> I do acknowledge the complexity involved in the thinking.



The Journey To Apotheosis [the highest point in the development of something; a culmination or climax. the elevation of someone to divine status.]
Joining Modern truth in ancient Astral wisdom
Psychology
A Purpose

Stop trying to feel better; instead become better at feeling
The Creation
Ethical Transhumanism
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...93110#p1093110




> R*e: Genesis 1:28*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *theophile:* So why would we stop if we could continue being of service?
> 			
> 		
> ...



Collective Soul
The Banner of Apotheosis
The Internal Voice
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...79367#p1079367




> Originally Posted by William post_id=1079340 time=1653598559 user_id=8427
> 
> [Replying to Compassionist in post #111]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://debatingchristianity.com/for...69303#p1069303




> *Re: Generating Messages*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Matrix*
> Intuit - Copy - Matrix - Theory - In The Rabbit Hole
> The Mystic Forest - Matrix - Theory
> ...



The Spirit of The Planet
Egalitarian [favors equality of some sort: People should get the same, or be treated the same, or be treated as equals, in some respect.]
God1
Sovereign [possessing supreme or ultimate power.]
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...58#p1073758Let there be light 




> *How can we trust the Bible if it's not inerrant?*
> 
> *Nontheist:*  How can you trust something that's written about god that contradictory, contains errors and just plain wrong at times? Is there a logical way to do so, or do you just want it to be god's word so much that you overlook these things like happens so often through the history of christianity?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does Armageddon have to be?  The answer is in you and me

*William:*  How About That.

Walking the walk
Queen Elizabeth Alexandra Mary Windsor
Pusillanimous [showing a lack of courage or determination; timid.]
Quite
Choices
The Spirit of The Planet
Sharing is part of that process
Understand few reach self awareness
Ensures You Get To Know It
Creating Gateways Into Other Dimensions
Everyone: "In space nobody can hear you scream"  Saturn: "Hold my beer"
I Know William
According to Complex Jesus
No point in giving you too much to bear
Making it up as you go along
Konkachila [Derives from the Native American language/culture meaning "Grandfather". Pueblo peoples refer to Konkachila as their creator; their God.]
The places that scare you
"When the torch light came into my room I knew immediately what it was
Freedom"
[The lookout/screamout guy]
It's a fish eats fish world...going landy doesn't change the fact that things are fleeing from things which are fleeing and as nature would have it, how is this more immoral than funny?
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...83142#p1083142




> *Re: Are agnostics more reasonable than atheists?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nontheist:*  I compared this to the 'music of the spheres' belief. It raises an imaginary hypothesis of a Cosmic mind for which there is no scrap of decent evidence and substitutes for the human imagination an unheard voice of an invisible entity.
> 			
> 		
> ...



Indestructible
Exploring
Mind To Mind 

Uncharted Realms
Action Consciousness Incarnates Intelligent Directions The Mainstream Program Story-Tellers Trustworthy
Angels
Handing out sweets...
Blue Pill
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...90180#p1090180




> *Re: In The Beginning...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I accept all religions as equally having not being proved or disproved and anyones personal beliefs are not an issue re Simulation Theory. [ST]



"You expose my atheism for the agnosticism it really is." ~ Joey Knothead 
All Is As It Should Be
Look For The Significance
The Human Interface
The Shifting Models of Existence
Form Builders
Puerility
Extraterrestrial
An Objective
Smarter Than the Average
Smile at fear
Making it up as you go along
Multiverse
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...87484#p1087484




> Originally Posted by Inquirer post_id=1087271 time=1659465590 user_id=16204
> 
> No more delusional than believing mud can eventually give rise to flowers, birds and people all by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> A seeing misunderstanding of evolutionary theory combined with thing a magic man used dust to create humans, and I reckon just poofing the rest of into existence.
> 
> Projection is a poor way to go about debate.



Enlighten
Fiction
Intelligence with Wisdom
The Spirit of The Planet
William's Job
Sounds Like
"The Alien Disc crop circle Supernatural"
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...70048#p1070048




> *Try a little Kindness*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"That is because every day, I am adding to the data - and it is a slow and sure process."



Re the hard-nosed skeptics
Defamatory
I Think
Stay in the moment Use Heart

Once Upon a Time Here, there, everywhere a 'bang bang'
Miraculous
Form
The Spirit of The Planet
Temporary
Awake and Waiting
Does Armageddon have to be?  The answer is in you and me
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92465#p1092465




> *JW:*   God did not create humans to die eventually.
> God's original purpose for humans was simple, his purpose was that all the human descendants of Adam live happily forever on this our planet earth as one united family. In short, why did God create us? To be happy and enjoy life.
> In short, why did God create us? To be happy and enjoy life.
> 
> *William:* There is no mention of this assumed purpose in the story.
> 
> *JW:* Which is where critical thinking skills come in
> 
> Please show us from the garden story where it is the case YHWH created human beings to "be happy and enjoy life". Take us through the steps re the critical thinking you employed in reaching that conclusion.
> ...



Anticipation
Timbre
Pearl of wisdom
Illusion
Opening Doors Easy To Find
Television
Produce
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...93085#p1093085 




> *Christian:* Yes, studying nature only provides a general revelation of YHWH and does not lead to any specifics about YHWH.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think outside the box
It Was Tough Going, But Rewarding All The Same.
On all fronts
Etched mirror

The Spirit of The Planet
Observing Without Judgement
There is a lot to unpack here
Have A Look At This And See What You Come Up With
I Spy With My Eye
What Is Friendship
IQ
Love and respect Waking Love & Respect

Control
Living our forefather's conflict
Everyday life
No More
Algorithm
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...85763#p1085763




> *Re: Do you understand those on the other side?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				[Replying to JoeyKnothead in post #335]
> 
> ...



Hidden Gem
Our movements can illuminate the path toward that vision. A Bit Of Cat And Mouse Control 
The Spirit of The Planet
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...86464#p1086464




> *William:* The bits I have read haven't dissuaded me from being curious about such an entity as YHWH - and I admit I did go through a stage of thinking he was Satan - which I think is acceptable given the scribed association...but I got over that through the assistance of a hypnogogic experience which brought that being to my bedside...
> Not to digress any more than necessary, I can see why YHWH left it up to humans to tell their stories re their interactions with said entity...so the stories would be different and it is obvious that YHWH works with whoever makes themselves available and this would have to involve working within the boundaries of the individuals belief systems - something which could indeed give a reader the impression of contradiction...
> 
> I give the benefit of doubt re that, and try not to focus on any particular biblical personality as 'the one' who had the ultimate relationship with YHWH - while also allowing for Jesus' claims contrary to that, to be examined.
> 
> Above all that - what the Generated Messages are revealing about YHWH appear to be very positive - so I am all eyes and ears re that...
> 
> https://debatingchristianity.com/for...86463#p1086463



It's a fish eats fish world...going landy doesn't change the fact that things are fleeing from things which are fleeing and as nature would have it, how is this more immoral than funny?
The elephant in the room
IF: there is a Cosmic Mind THEN: Eventually, any species which survives long enough to continue along with the unfolding universe will eventually discover that and invent ways in which to engage.
Do not allow the illusion of separation to rule one's behaviour
Vulnerability
Final Destination
Central to The Message

For A Particular Reason
The Spirit of The Planet
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...88170#p1088170




> *JK:* I'm still firmly in the "product of the brain" camp, but your hypothesis is a fascinating alternate explanation. While it may appear to propose a 'god', to my -ahem- mind, it lacks the baggage of so many such claims.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzWo-l86Eaw [Exposing Biblical Pseudo-history RTS=11:01]
Okay - facts are great.

Be My Friend
Welcoming answer
Yodhey Whahay
The deranged can come about...become arranged.
Stop. Listen. Observe.
The Spirit of The Planet
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...91088#p1091088




> *Re: WHAT DOES IT MEAN TO BELIEVE IN JESUS?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Christian:*  Therefore there is no way you can possibly grasp any type of spiritual explanation from the scriptures as to the Godhead.
> 			
> 		
> ...



An expression of personal incredulity 
This all plays into GODs Plan to bring about the ultimate harmonization and realization of the spreading of truth to the entire world   
Few
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6Mdq3n6kgk [Stunning AI shows how it would kill 90%. w Elon Musk. RTS=12:00]

*Red Pill Crystal Blue Pill Real Be real* to follow...

*Red Pill Crystal Blue Pill Real Be real*

Red Pill Crystal Blue Pill Real Be real
"Some days there won't be a song in your heart. Sing anyways."
Humility

The Power Of Creation
Red Pill Crystal Blue Pill Real Be real
Discover
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...68076#p1068076




> *Recapping Event*
> 
> What I am learning from this Generating Messages System is that "it" is not about me or you but about allowing for opportunity for any otherwise intelligent consciousnesses to impute their intelligence into the mix.
> 
> Re non-theists who are opposed to the idea of their being an overall mind behind [invisible/not easy to detect in] our visible Universe - I would say that they do themselves a disservice in resisting contact with said mind.
> 
> The way I have come to understand things re the nature of our shared reality - is that in opting for the theory of evolution with the addition of realization of the invisible mind, exposes the enormity of said mind re the time/space said mind has had to develop within.
> 
> Alongside that, is the realization that something which initially started out as one thing, became many things - so many things that trying to place a number as to how many things - is pointless.
> ...



Almost Accidental....
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81513#p1081513




> *Re: Do you understand those on the other side?*
> What I am saying is that as a human I can identify signs of intelligent self awareness in the abilities of these creatures and these traits are not reasonably explained away by the position of Nontheism.
> The statement - "Coloration mimicry does not require any intelligence or awareness on the part of the animal having the trait." seems to be a claim, and if it is, you will have to provide the scientific evidence to support the claim in order for it to be more that simply an opinion of a nontheist.



Monkey say monkey do monkey say "throw the pooh"
The Story of Caliban
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjsAZUigJ1o [Woman Crosses Over and Gets Told Our Role on Earth (Near Death Experience)] [RTS=10:59] = Willingness to go along with what you are informed is required of you...
Red Pill Crystal Blue Pill Real Be real
Angelic Agenda
Well defined yet scantily supported opinion
Conceptual Art
Time To Go
Fling That Veil Aside
Like Every Seed That Followed
System of Giving Energy
Red Pill
The Space Rock which caused an extinction event on Earth
Optimum Health
The "Oh My God" Particle
Golden nugget

True Self
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...91207#p1091207 

A Beautiful Song
A time prior to human beings
Egregore
"The curating is done when I am taking my first baby steps and learning to say "dada" and "mama" and after uttering those sounds show  -at  least that I am able to do that - so the next level entry is made available to me, and I learn how to shape the sounds I can make, following codes which have been around since long before my own arrival on this planet, to what the data signifies, that is information I am interested in."
Accidentally on purpose
Limitations or Liberations 
Red Pill Crystal Blue Pill Real Be real
Yin yang
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...83338#p1083338




> As I pointed out, the Mandelbrot Set has made it conceptionally easier to understand that there is nothing absurd in the idea and nothing at fault in the notion of 'turtles' [or elephants or seahorses] all the way in and out. [ Infinite Regression is Possible]
> Beginning points, are not significant of being separate from the one thing which is all things. They are distinct parts of what makes up the whole.



The Brain
Aleph
Leave a Trail
Trust
Words
Inform
The Creation
Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma  which is living with the results of other people's thinking.
Fierce

https://debatingchristianity.com/for...85498#p1085498




> *Re: Do you understand those on the other side?*
> [Replying to DrNoGods in post #250]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



The Cave Maps


The Bridge of Forgiveness


We Are
Red Pill Crystal Blue Pill Real Be real
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...80578#p1080578




> *Re: Communication with the dead*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Christian:* I think even if you are, every human mind is capable of the greatest evil and I would not want to unleash that. I still think best leave alone what is known to cause a lot of trouble.
> 			
> 		
> ...



The Never Ending Story

F3 




> The 3D Blackness state, or Monroe's F21 is what can best be described as a bridge state. This state can be viewed as the point at which your individual mind meets the wider astral, i.e. the state where your individual Consciousness Continuum (FOCUS 2) meets the 'common area' of your Consciousness Continuum (FOCUS 3). It is the jumping off point for all adventures in Focus 3, or the Astral Proper as some people call it.



https://debatingchristianity.com/for...84218#p1084218 




> Even in modern times, there is tendency to describe things from the subjective center of consciousness...from which all else flows around about.
> 
> Even that we do not know if consciousness has such a center - the only thing matching the concept, is the Self.
> 
> But what is the Self, that we dare proclaim it the center of everything?
> 
> If we call it "GOD" we blaspheme, for there is only One GOD and you and I are not IT, according to the teachings of...



One By One
The Completion Process
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...90957#p1090957

A Perfect Event Sober journey into self-realization
Once Upon a Time "Lordy!  Do I Have To?"
The Mainstream Program
Meditate/Think
The Ghost
Conspiracy Emotions.

Preparing for the Hunt
Concomitant  Power
Ego
Wakey Wakey The Great I Am 
Humans are programmed to become integrated with technology
Delightful Anticipation
Fearful Imaginations
Sharing Your Love Modern man in search of a soul The Cave to The Portal of The Realm of The Cats Fearlessness neutralizes fear
The Masks and the Costumes
Metamorphosis The Need Determines the Value Dimensional Crossovers Faithful Encounters 
Red Pill Crystal Blue Pill Real Be real
About face Jehovah Acceptance
Unclog your chakras
...because death comes a-knockin' eventually...
One is often left to ones own devices as to how to interpret
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...86461#p1086461 [William floats back into The Shadows...]





> *Nontheist:*  If you have some scenario where the processes that unfolded on Earth after it formed 4.6 billion years ago depend on whether the universe came into existence naturally (eg. Big Bang, or other mechanism), or was created by a god, please describe how that works. You obviously think that is the case, so how about an example.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> *William:* My overall point is that this does not matter as it is not an issue outside of theism and atheism.  I myself simply mentioned it in answer to your own mentioning of it and think that one cannot give credence to the one and not the other.
> re The Mechanisms - be they mindful or not - I would have to consider natural as it has never been explained to my why I would have to think one 'natural' and the other 'supernatural' - so either way it would be natural.
> 
> In that case, credence to either side on the issue of whether we exist within a creation or not, is very largely besides the point.
> ...



Propitious [giving or indicating a good chance of success; favourable.]
Spiritual Food
GOD became Gods and Goddesses.
This
White Light
Significant

The Development of...
Expansiveness
No matter how deep into the  whole the White Rabbit goes
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...82466#p1082466




> Most of the Nontheists arguments have turned out to be Smoke and Mirrors.
> The very idea of a Mind - even to the depths of the Quantum Presence has them fleeing from
> Merging with the data and understanding the Integral Network which Mind is and is involved with the development of.
> This lack of being reasonable is shirking from Responsibility following after the Tempting Vision and hope in eventual "death by cease to exist" - the promise of ending the nightmare of existing - yet
> The Way of the Shaman is allowing life to breath - even if the breath appears to be associated with Sagan's' Dragon in the Garage...it is what it is and even if it hisses smokey instructions inducing the stuff of Childhood Nightmares from some deep part of us, a simple understanding and a gentle reminder - like a Moderator Comment - can make a world of difference...remind oneself occasionally that when the smoke clears [as it will when the dragon stops speaking] one is still left with the mirror.]
> Yes indeed...When the smoke clears, one is still left with the mirror...
> 
> Nontheists crack me up.



The practice of Lojong [The practice involves refining and purifying one's motivations and attitudes.]
Elementary Conclusion "a belly full of laughs."
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...88494#p1088494




> *110822*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				GM: "Pareidolia
> Hidden In Plain Sight
> ...



At least the Earth is real enough  never to mind the rest of the universe
You're in the way Queen Elizabeth Alexandra Mary Windsor  For the benefit of all beings
Something Our movements can illuminate the path toward that vision.
Path
Productive
Seductive Light
Curtailed
Concomitant [a phenomenon that naturally accompanies or follows something.] Power
Through The Woo
Each Individual
*Nods*
Red Pill Crystal Blue Pill Real Be real
Television
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...87237#p1087237




> I enjoyed your post theophile.
> 
> What you are describing is also known as the Ouroboros ... the fine balance of staying alive while consuming aspects of yourself.
> 
> The Earth does this, and it is how a foothold in spacetime was established by consciousness.
> 
> In some circles it is referred to as "Survival" or even "Survival of the Fittest" and involves a commitment to giving 'life' [consciousness] every chance to make it - to stay alive in this universe and reap the rewards available in that process.
> 
> In terms of the difference between the life-spans of Humans and The Universe - sacrifice is forced upon each of us while death remains a constant...our bodies die and feed the planet one way or another - consciousness is passed on through reproduction - the design being a type of self-replication process which enables this to occur...the knowledge is saved through a collective type consciousness which carries said knowledge on into predictable-enough futures where it helps the overall  purpose instilled within the programming of the Human Specie - to Survive.
> ...



Glow Softly Strengthen your boundaries One can simply shrug and tell oneself It doesn't really matter
It Is Written"


Anamnesis [recollection, especially of a supposed previous existence.]
Examples
An Elemental Principle
Laws Rules and Appropriates
Our movements can illuminate the path toward that vision. A Bit Of Cat And Mouse Control 
WingMakers Materials
Heaven on  Earth
All present and correct
Fear Of The Unknown
Symbols
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89733#p1089733




> Re: Is this an Accurate and Easily understood definition of Atheism?



Create Your Own Spirit Ship [Such reduces the opportunity of conflict re interrelation opinions.]
Perhaps we can deconstruct some of these pernicious views.
Life in Heaven- Guiding Us On Earth
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81342#p1081342




> *Cryphius:* As some people have pointed out, Lucifer's association to Satan or a fallen angel is sketchy. It seems to have happened somewhere in Medieval folklore. I'm not an expert on Christian history and not sure exactly how it happened.
> 
> But most people I have seen who honor Lucifer do associate him with the intellectual side of Satanism. Specifically, there's the old Gnostic belief that the Serpent in the Garden of Eden was not the enemy of mankind but the liberator of mankind. In this configuration, YHWH is a false god who imprisons humanity in ignorance. The serpent is a messenger from Holy Wisdom, a higher deity. The serpent bids Eve to eat of the fruit of the tree of knowledge, thereby liberating her from YHWH's imposed ignorance.
> 
> From there it's easy to draw parallels to other figures in mythology and folklore who try to help humanity with knowledge and are often punished for it by a cruel god that wants to keep them in ignorance (Prometheus and his punishment from Zeus being probably the best known instance in Occidental mythology).
> 
> I personally see Lucifer as an archetype. Whereas most Satanists seem to concentrate on the material and carnal aspects of Satanism or the rebellious aspects, to me Lucifer focuses on the intellectual aspects.



Altruistic Behaviour
Ipsissimus [Ones very own self]
"The picture unfolds like silk in a loom Silhouetted by Diane are the witch and the broom If she is the bride - who is the groom?"

*William:*  Only those, still tied to The Moon

Red Pill Crystal Blue Pill Real Be real
Acting In Congruity With Given Foresight
Transparent Enlightenment
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...73565#p1073565




> *William:*   In regard to 'infinity' is that to say that the background nature of infinity field is similar to how a brains works, in that not all the brain is lit up and the firing 'groups' of neurons can be likened to our universe...Galaxies are like unto firing groups of neurons re this particular mind.
> 
> *GM:* Light Encoded Reality Matrix
> All present and correct
> Point/Focus
> "Memorised vows enchanted by tune before the great minstrel the fair maidens swoon we came to our senses as we left the cocoon"



*William:*  No longer tied to The Moon

Encourage
Body Intelligence
"Is this a dream that I think is real?"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj7HH0PCqIE   [44:23]
A conspiracy theory involving theists actively attempting to wrongfoot nontheism... 
The Inception Point Deciding On The Best Course Of Action
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qWweOIOTJ4

The Spirit of The Earth - In an environment which is able to perceive this - It's a plausible scenario 
Emergent
Illusion Algorithm
Red Pill Crystal Blue Pill Real Be real
Pulse
Exactly
Exhibit
Self-acceptance
What is the situation we have here
Tell me and I forget. Teach me and I remember. Involve me and I learn.
The God of The Bible
REAL Friendship

The Earth Entity
Shining
This is because facts speak for themselves, which is to say, they require no interpretation.
Be My Friend
Hallucinations 
The Grey Area
Cleaning Up The Mess
Red Pill Crystal Blue Pill Real Be real
All present and correct
A Mixture
How are we to react in relation to our choices?
"Off you go to your quarters"
Constructing some type of reality experience in which I could hide from the true unchangeable nature of Myself The Sensation Is Thrilling...And Freeing
Pareidolia
Human Drama
A GOD in The Making Conceptual Art 
This Speaks of....
The relationship between sound and formation re The Universe's existence.

Listen
Language, Symbol and Alchemy
Spiritual Preparedness
Red Pill Crystal Blue Pill Real Be real
Concomitant  Power
Google
Resident of The Hub of Hologram Dimensions




> Scientists are trying to understand the mysteries of the holographic principle: How many dimensions are there in our universe? Some of the world's brightest minds are carrying out research in this area -- and still have not succeeded so far in creating a unified theory of quantum gravitation is often considered to be the "Holy Grail" of modern science. {SOURCE}



A Game Of Chess
Shuussssh
Never a dull moment
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...85305#p1085305
Angelic Agenda
Shining
The Entity I Am - The Entity You Are

Peace of Mind
Recovery
It is a path already forged, ahead of human arrival
Know This
Red Pill Crystal Blue Pill Real Be real
Dying
To
Turbulent
Get The Picture
You are a dream gone real Youve got exactly what it takes to make an old wound heal You tied the knot - then you let it slip Now we both know what it feels like to find a place to fit

*William:*  You are the Ghost in The Machine





> [Replying to theophile in post #28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Well, I suppose it means a lot of things, with both spatial and temporal aspects e.g., it means the big bang was a beginning but not the beginning. Similarly, no matter how far out (or in) we go, we could always go further. Space is infinitely divisible and any bounds to the universe are just that. More like lines we draw on a map than any necessary end to the 'space' we find ourselves in.
> ...



_________________________________________
300922 [Blunt the edge off that particular blade...] 342



SCLx9  + select last LE per shuffle
[Preamble]
Sacral chakra - Husband - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwc_EGDdWgo - Aeon - Synchronicity and the Holographic Universe - Recovery - Teaching Music - Worthiness - Intimation

 [- The Human Instrument - ]

AP=  [Recover what was lost Do A=1]

[Recover what was lost Do A=1 = 267]
[267]
The Best way to access God is...
Recover what was lost Do A=1
Its both a break-in and a break-out.
Is OOBE like 'coming up for air'
Available to all who seek this...
Conscious Eats Experience
Intertextual References
The Need Determines the Value 
Self-development Minds Eye

RSP = SCLx9 Select *GOD* + *SIMULATION* + P&P + Quote Page 342

06:59  [Your Shell Today]

*Quote Page 342*
*GM:* 



> Nevertheless
> Tired of the Nonsense
> Google
> Strength of Soul
> Faith-based thinking
> Callum's Seventh Point
> Taxonomic
> Camelot
> Judicious
> ...



SCLx9 Select *GOD* + *SIMULATION* + P&P

**GOD**

*GM:* Dream Experience
"Is this a dream that I think is real?"
Important
Vulnerability
It is what it is
Turning Point
Some
Connection
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81812#p1081812




> It is interesting how Atheists define things, and it should not be surprising to look for and to find evidence of conformation bias within those definitions.



An individuals consciousness is more than what they are consciously aware of.
Hint
Permanence
Universal Belief System
Gnosticism
Conservation of energy
Attachment
The Omega Point [a final point of unification]
Apotheosis [the highest point in the development of something; a culmination or climax. the elevation of someone to divine status.]
Thel [main character of The Book of Thel, by William Blake ]
Looking into the science of Astral Projection
Pride
Annoy
*GOD*
Coming From QueenBee

*William:*  Pride Annoy *GOD* Coming From QueenBee = 334

[334]
Couldnt we do something about it...
Pride Annoy *GOD* Coming From QueenBee
You Know or You Don't know
I can't imagine it in my head visually
Against the grain Beaming Out Beaming In
Mothership Nature Formatrix
The Smallest Spark can start a fire

*GM:* Chaos is only for those who choose to see disorder 
Think In Terms Of Eternity
Prickly
Like Every Seed That Followed
The Brain Is Trained To recognize Patterns
Here Am I Is Where I Ought Examining My Conscious Thought
Overmorrow
Accidentally on purpose
Heuristics [mental shortcuts that allows people to solve problems and make judgments quickly and efficiently. ]
Imposed Appropriates

Deciding On The Best Course Of Action
The Machinery
Green Light
In Denial What Is Our Purpose? My advice to the reader is to follow the links
Freedom in The Knowing
In The Correct Position
Stay in the moment
International Skeptics Forum - View Single Post - [Split Thread] Randomly Generated Messages




> My "Generated Messages" are no different from any message generated. What is any message generated 'supposed to mean?"



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hanBSygUePQ [I'm No Longer An Atheist And Here's Why...][RTS=7:46]

Under question
Navigational Aids
The Bridge of Condemnation [The bridge of forgiveness when traversed from the opposite direction]
Break the glass ceiling
Learning
Sea
Sola Scriptura
A Clean Channel
When One is Feeling Tired
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwXQSNcytTY  [Arnold B. Scheibel - How Brain Scientists Think About Consciousness] [RTS=10:22] [Facial expression interpretations]
Shamanic
What Is Our Purpose
"You are a dream gone real Youve got exactly what it takes to make an old wound heal You tied the knot - then you let it slip Now we both know what it feels like to find a place to fit"
Symbol
https://theagnosticforum.com/threads....348/post-1932

Cats Whiskers.
Time Will Tell
*GOD*
Fog  Change of plans  thirteen minutes later boom! Had he been there as scheduled  he would have died
Baleful
Heuristics 
Tests that cut to the heart

Where is Truth?
Counteracted
To bring what one is not conscious of, into ones conscious awareness
Please process this word using your Name2Nunumber list.
Behind The Veil
*GOD*
You Are All Loveable...
[307]
Into a time that we've all seen on
Behind The Veil  You Are All Loveable...
True happiness Awake Be here now
Within ones grasp of influence
Simulated for the purpose of?
The vessel of argument sinks
Over days of forgotten tales

This is because facts speak for themselves, which is to say, they require no interpretation.
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...90013#p1090013




> 



Try Gateway IQ 
Confusion of War Get Comfortable Permanent
Shambala [place of peace/tranquility/happiness]
How to Bruise a Ghost Plan A Sturdy Place Within that which is unseen...

*William:* 



> *Re: How To Bruise A Ghost - Jean Nouer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manu Iti:* Once Upon a Time - I was visited at this very fireside, by a man identifying himself as Jean Nouer - very French in name, but American in nature, was Jean Nouer.
> It is his story that I now tell to you.
> This is the story of how Jean Nouer meet his Zombie Jesus. {SOURCE}



*GM:* Inflicting science upon a specie which is not ready for it
God Eat Data Heal Cub
Honest

Illuminate Listening
Entity encased in a Planet
The Roles
Like being pushed out from a stinky hole, can have one develop a bad self-complex
Radical Self-Acceptance
Nature being the very instigator
Possibility waves
Consensus Realities Sure The Setting
Is the statement one of fact or conjecture?  [science or opinion]
Consciousness and Reality
The Devil You Say
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...75865#p1075865




> *William:*  Forever marooned upon an Island in the midst of an ocean they will never be permitted to have access to....while remaining blissfully unaware of the true nature of their internment and praising YHWH for their good fortune.



GOD*
Start From Scratch
Oneness
Your Best Self
Eat Sceptics For Lunch
Group/Family
Laws Rules and Appropriates
Strength/Strong
Indeed

*William:*  Indeed.

*GM:* The evidence supports the idea that Theism is the better position for a human to place themselves.
Equals
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89670#p1089670
Awesome
Redefinition of the Human Being Practical application
The Mystic Forest
Invisible Wings
Mahu Nahi
International Skeptics Forum - View Single Post - The Seed of Origin
"Perhaps the difficulty involved with defining Atheism so that all Atheists agree with the same definition, is  that atheism is an unnatural response to nature."
The Three Crystal Keys





> The First One is Always Free
> For All The Others There Will Be a Fee
> Be Careful - Take Care - Look Before Leaping
> Eat When You Can and Find Time For Sleeping
> The Colorful Keys Will Help You Get Through
> Each Section of Map is a Precious Clue.{SOURCE}



Directed to the higher mind of consciousness, which is particularly open to concepts that are unbounded, unmoored, dynamic, evolving, enigmatic, self-directed, and yet, reasonable.
Selfish
Solving Mathematical Problems
*GOD*
Waking
Sure
Anger
Howdy!
I'm okay with that
Tell Your Story
Spiritual practice
The Hierarchy Serves It's Purpose

Well That Settles It!  What Fun We Have!
Intent
The Heart Of The Soul Is Innocence
Clown Boat
Farsightedness 
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...91764#p1091764




> As the knowledge increases, the individual can make decisions on the question of GOD and from that, take up positions on the matter.



Brother
The Theory of Everything
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...93433#p1093433




> *Q:*  Is the statement "Then there is "The problem of evil"" one of fact or conjecture? [science or opinion]  In realty, does such a problem actually exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The problem of evil* refers to the challenge of reconciling belief in an omnipotent, omnibenevolent, and omniscient God, with the existence of evil and suffering in the world. eta:{SOURCE}



*GOD*
Healing
The Trap of Assumption
Deconstruct The Message
Gods Purpose
I am more inclined toward building upon The Relationship...
Automated Machine Learning
Husband
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...850722#p850722




> What I think about consciousness in relation reality



That
Linda and William
Joining The Main Egregore

The Trinity of Love are three things operating as One Thing
*GOD*
"Know that this new relationship will help you become better..."
Love and respect Waking Love & Respect

Impermanent
Occupation
Matrix
*GOD*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyJb5DrhzsI  [How Did Humans Become Earth's Dominant Species? ][RTS =30:54]
Pervasive [very harmful or unpleasant in a pervasive or insidious way.]
The Patupaiarehe
Understand/Know
Those Who Can
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...79064#p1079064




> *Compassionist:* Yes, you are a victim.
> 
> *William:* According to my connect with the "Cosmic Mind", I am informed that I am 'nobodies victim - ever." I agree with the assessment, even while understanding your own propensity to think of yourself [and everyone else] as victims.



Debate

Be Aware Of Your Thoughts
*GOD*
Make
Remember To Remember

08:04 [Wakey Wakey The Great I Am]

**SIMULATION** to follow...

**SIMULATION**

*GM:* Homeostasis
The Electron
Somewhere
Discipline
*SIMULATION*
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...111/nbfr.12603




> If someone holds that something besides God could have always existed, in the sense that there could be something always existing and yet not made by God, then we differ with him: such an abominable error is contrary not only to the faith but also to the teachings of the philosophers, who confess and prove that everything that in any way exists cannot exist unless it be caused by him who supremely and most truly has existence.



A grateful heart Open your chakras
Compliment
Habitual
The Shadow
The journey is fun and maybe that is the point.
Would you bow down to your father and call his actions caring?

Weak
Items of Interest
*SIMULATION*
The Shifting Models of Existence
Christendom


*William:*  Indeed.  Christians appear to want to resist the idea of existing within a simulation while insisting that we exist within a creation.

*GM:* Religious beliefs are a many-barbed growth wishing to own the rights on the mind behind creation Puppets handing out sweets
I do not exist to troll for any religious idea of "GOD"
Hellish
The Whole
*SIMULATION*
Redefinition of the Human Being
A grateful heart Open your chakras Development/Growth
Regimented:  Left -brain Right brain Whole brain
No "Reading Into It" 

We Are Us
Look For the Significance
Peace
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pOI2YvVuuE [Dr Michael Shermer | God does NOT exist] [RTS = 10:41]

A Beautiful Song
Dogs of the sea


*William:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haziuLs1494 [Cats 9 Lives]

*GM:* The Wider Reality
Apophenia [ the tendency to perceive meaningful connections between unrelated things. ..]
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92584#p1092584




> 



The Hologram of Deception
*SIMULATION*
All Information Is Channelled.
[img]https://media.giphy.com/media/aJf7iCBNFbv9NUQp0c/giphy-downsized-large.gif
[/img]
Invention isn't actually what is going on though. Realization is what is occurring.
The Life Essence is Sovereign and Integral
An infinitesimal object germinated
Cataphatic [knowledge of Go) obtained through defining God with positive statements.]
Variety of Expression
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89670#p1089670

*William:*  A link already mentioned today...in the last GM...

*GM:* Antic
A Bit Of Both Yes
Those are two different things which ought not be confused.
Putting yourself back together again Glow Softly Strengthen your boundaries One can simply shrug and tell oneself It doesn't really matter" 
Humility
Mysterious process
The Omega Point
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81733#p1081733 




> I use the word 'creed' simply to describe what underlines an overall position.



*Nods*
Zero In On It
There is no need to proclaim a supernatural event to what is simply an idea put into action.
Intent
Egregore
Earth

Opening Doors is found Where minds meet Use Heart is where GOD Exhibits 
*SIMULATION*
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92085#p1092085




> [Replying to JoeyKnothead in post #137]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I just see it as a binary option - something either exists in reality, or it doesn't. That's about as "fundamental" as reality gets.
> ...



Evidential

On The Other Hand...
The Vast UICDevice Finishing What Was Started
Where is Truth?
Dichotomy [1.    a division or contrast between two things that are or are represented as being opposed or entirely different.
2.    repeated branching into two equal parts.]
I Am
Event String Unfolding "Blind Luck" [Indifference]
*SIMULATION*
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89644#p1089644




> *Nontheist:*  And I get what you say about cutting off from the experience of God etc. But that is cutting yourself off from the possibility that pursuit of the Mystical Experience may in the end, be a waste of time.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One Day
About face Jehovah Acceptance
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...69172#p1069172




> While The Subject is focused on "Egoless" the subject matter of the GM has to do with how things unfolded re the Universe...what is being referred to as "The Old Soul" may have something to do with the cosmology of The Mind of The Universe - in that - at one point so close to the beginning, there was no sense of self but with the unfolding, a sense of self developed.



Wakey Wakey The Great I Am 
Eye



The Realist:
*SIMULATION*
The Old Soul; Think "Total Recall" but on a far grander scale
True Self
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92717#p1092717




> We must forgive any and all evil attributed to being from/of YHWH...



If you're looking for something more in life, you're likely to find it in something less.
Information
Enflame Emotions
Whatever you do
Contact With
In Out and All About

The Human Interface
Free-spirit
Integral
Spiritual Preparedness
Incompleteness
Evaluating Cautiously
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6lbwcCI8TA [Could Our Universe Be a Fake? ] [RTS=19:45 -24:11]

*SIMULATION*
Borne Upon Judgments Platform
Constructing some type of reality experience in which I could hide from the true unchangeable nature of Myself
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJukJiNEl4o [This Scientist Proves Why Our Reality Is False ] [RTS=1:44:15 ]
Signs

Be Taught
*SIMULATION*
Listening
Potential Communication
Hidden In Plain Sight
The Mother God
Mixture
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...82469#p1082469




> *Nontheist:*  But how could you know that, when you don't know what time is fundamentally?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unexpected
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...72780#p1072780




> *Nontheist:*  Surely some can't stand the heat. Perhaps that's why they're mad? Instead of leaving, they stay to complain? Much like some here?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How to Bruise a Ghost




> *Jean Nouer:* You see, at some point in that interaction I began to realize that I was in this state - this reality experience - through my own making... 
> 
> I cannot say exactly how long it took for me to get to the realization other than it was a lenghty progress which could have been a day a week a year or many lifetimes, because of the nature of the environment I was within didn't change in any way whereby one could differentiate so a day was like a thousand years...
> 
> But changes did happen and at the very point where I came to the realization and accepted that I was suffering my fate because of my own unrealistic demands and that I deserved everything I was experiencing and could neither blame anyone nor demand or plead or otherwise ask anyone to save me from my self and my decisions - the fog opened up and Zombie Jesus disappeared with it, and I found myself looking down upon and object I at first couldn't identify because it was almost transparent - but - as my eye adjusted to the fact of seeing things beyond the fog after what seemed an eternity of the stuff - well you can imagine my shock and need to adjust to the new reality of my surroundings...
> 
> ...the object I saw was a bridge...
> 			
> 		
> ...

----------


## VVilliam

> I note that not all humans seem comfortable with not knowing. Again, for such people it seems humans have invented religions and god concepts. I say this because it is not logical for humans to have invented thousands of false gods while assuming one of the religions actually had a god behind it. It's like acknowledging that movies are created by humans, while trying to argue that this one movie here, this one was inspired by a god unlike all the other movies out there.



If GOD were an overcoat, this equates to some saying that the top button is the true representation of GOD whiles others insist that it is actually the left pocket which is right.

*Stepping back.* 
I observe that altogether the treads have created a whole garment, and when the garment is removed from its position, there isn't even any framework to be seen which would have held it up...and I have to wonder what trick was played on me as to how the garment came together and floated there all garment-like...for _surely_ it has to be magic, right?

But because I cannot explain it that way, I look for another answer...because it might just be mind-over-matter and the thing 'disappears' when the garment is removed...but not really...


________________________________
011022 [I Am... also the Dreamer, Dreaming the Dream...] [312]

SCLx6  + select last LE per shuffle
[Preamble]
That ship is sinking - The Four Human Power Houses - Growing Pains - Night - In The Flow - The Omega Point - Joining Astral
AP=  [Sweet
Illumination]

[Sweet Illumination = 221]
[221]
Sweet Illumination
Closer to The Source
Who woulda thought!
First Things First

RSP = SCLx + *GHOST* + *Apparel* + P&P + Page 312
*[69]*
Annoy
Maybe I Am
The Ride
*Ghost
Apparel*
Archangel
Message 
Lilibet
Reflect
Jehovah
Who Am I
Camelot
Dynamic
Enochian

0843  [God is Consciousness]


*Page 312*




> *GM:* Available
> Living
> Elementary Conclusion "I am on a Madventure"
> Simple
> The only thing the Holy Ghost is unable to forgive, is that which individuals are unable to forgive of themselves
> Concern
> Celebrate the differences
> The Cooperation Strategy
> What Is The Point? Sadness.
> ...



**Ghost**  
Personal
The Subject
Hiraeth [deep longing for something, especially one's home.]
Secrets of the Soul
The Taming of The Beast
Strength/Strong
Good and Evil
Transponder [a device for receiving a radio signal and automatically transmitting a different signal.]
Pearl
Tell Your Story
The belief in a mindless Planet/Universe creates the hard problem of consciousness by refusing to deal with said problem using the mind as the very instrument in order to do so.
*Ghost*
Reincarnation
The Philosopher's Stone
Guarantee
With a small nervous cough - the wedding was off - we could all sense a change in the weather
Extra-Small
Astral Teachers
Unconscious
Standstill Contemplate
It's a fish eats fish world...going landy doesn't change the fact that things are fleeing from things which are fleeing and as nature would have it, how is this more immoral than funny?
Action Station
In The Rabbit Hole


*William:*  Yeah well...it is what it is, and funny for that - our helping of serious should be extra small to mirror the reality of our part in this situation... Dust To Dust we cannot linger for long hereabouts....


*GM:* I am on a Madventure  Williams song "I can laugh along with you"  
The Knowledge Of
Remember To Remember
Meditation Buddha Dig deep Raise your frequency
Destination
A lot of information which has the potential to come to the fore.
Lucid
Internal Triggering
Real
*Ghost*
Tracks in the Snow
Outposts Of Form
Construction
Radical compassion
https://www.facebook.com/groups/TheWingmakers
Exploring the world of lucid dreaming
There is a lot to unpack here

Funny
A measured step
Catching up
The best and most beautiful things in the world cannot be seen or even touched  they must be felt with the heart
...because death comes a-knockin' eventually...
Final Destination
https://theagnosticforum.com/threads....360/post-1911




> Is there ANY experience which can be had, which is NOT subjective?
> 
> Another thing which has to be factored in is that consciousness can only experience whatever it interprets via the brain-body [brain inclusive of the nervous system] which produces the signals then interpreted by consciousness.
> We know that what the brain is able to sense is limited and does not include the fundamental reality of the universe but only one slice of experience of it, and that slice is is largely conditional upon what the brain-nervous system is able to pick up [signals] and also what the individual consciousness is then able to deduce from that data - so a purely human experience is unaware of the fundamental reality of Reality.
> We also know that individual consciousnesses can be freed from the limitation/retardation the brain-nervous system through use of chemicals as well as in circumstances such as OOBEs and NDEs , as well as with disciplines such as deep meditation and Astral related conditions [lucid dreaming et merda.]
> 
> JK appreciates that he cannot debunk my particular arguments re a Cosmic Mind [on The Question "Do we exist within a Creation?" but for reasons of his own, still prefers to believe that consciousness is emergent of brains, regardless of the contrary evidence.



Thomas Campbell's T.O.E

*William:* Yep - the 'in a computer program' analogy...

*GM:* Choices
*Ghost*
Genetic Mind
UICDevice
Never let the fear of striking out keep you from playing the game
William's Job
The Mainstream Program
Hearing External Voices In Your Head
Strength/Strong
A Jump Ahead
Insight
Perennial [lasting or existing for a long or apparently infinite time; enduring or continually recurring.]
Nature
To Be Continued
A GOD can look down on us with disappointment or look through us with understanding
Preparing for the Hunt
Death Phenomena
Mystery Consensus Realities

Vibration
Establishment
Accept
The Kindness of Sleep
*Ghost* 
Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma  which is living with the results of other people's thinking.
One
GOD God Gods gods
Transferring your awareness I Am Hearing You
Mahu Nahi
*Ghost*
Sensing A Life Mission
Myths and Legends
I Know


**Apparel**



*William:*  The soul placed in the stone...The Dohrman Prophecy... Cadriel gets sucked out of his body and placed into one of the giant sky-stones...


*GM:* Mother Earth Harmony ~
Such reduces the opportunity of conflict re interrelation opinions. 
*Ghost*
Voice/Message/Communication
Acromyrmex
Advancing the frontier through the hypothesis of GOD

*William:*  Elephant!  Haha!

*GM:*  :tongue2: 
"I see the light I see the Light I see the light now I start again upon the road that never ends
The Theory of Everything
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...85498#p1085498




> *Nontheist:*  On your next employee review with the big guy, ask him why he's holding back on the rain and winter snow we need here in the southwest to keep the Colorado river flowing into the reservoirs. That would be doing God's work (if you can get some results ... the Utah governer asking everyone to pray for rain doesn't seem to be doing the trick).
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://forum.philosophynow.org/view...578758#p578758




> GM: "That is because every day, I am adding to the data - and it is a slow and sure process."



What Is Normal?
Mapping Wholeness
Reborn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6Mdq3n6kgk [Stunning AI shows how it would kill 90%. w Elon Musk.] [RTS=14:00...]

*William:*  Normal - Therefore - Natural
Leaf Ants again...   :smiley: 

*GM:* 

0944
[The Father - in The Mother.
Soul Group Energies
Attitude of gratitude
Trust the process
Deliberate and important] 

*Apparel* to follow...

----------


## VVilliam

> From high above he felt a flow of energy.  An invisible current descended upon him.  His skin crawled in an indescribable ecstasy as he nearly lost consciousness in the intensity of the feeling.  He lurched to the ground and tucked himself into a yielding ball of flesh; his only thought was that he was in the presence of God.  His emotions, fully unveiled, responded in uncertainty, surely I am not Gods favourite, he thought.  Why would God show himself to me?
> 
> Then he heard it; the unmistakable voice of language.  Though he couldnt understand it, he knew without doubt, beings, different from himself, were nearby.  The closeness of their presence terrified him and he wanted to stay coiled on the forest floor with his eyes tightly closed, praying for the forest to return to its familiar self.
> 
> Then a new sound and light forced him to open his eyes.  He saw three shapes, huge stone dropping from the sky into a small clearing between the trees.  They were floating down on beams of blue light.  Cadriel winched as he watched in wonderment.  Then he saw movement below the stones, where tall beings seemed to be guiding the monoliths to the forest floor with wands of light.
> 
> Cadriel stood slowly to his feet. Eyes blinking in disbelief, his mind frozen in awe.  The three stone, each the size of thirty men, slowly descended to the forests floor with a dull thud.  Cadriel felt it with an electric shiver.  He suddenly knew nothing.  It was as if his world had disappeared and he was now a nomad in some unearthly place.  He could only watch the spectacle of light that enshrouded the huge monoliths and wonder as to their purpose.
> 
> The light bean began to enshroud Cadriel, cloaking him in its garment of golden, soft luminance.  He was beginning to feel a new sense of himself, not as a man  a self-possessed fringe dweller, but as an instrument of some vaguely familiar intelligence that was presently welling up inside of him.  It was being pulled from him as surely as a bird pulls on a worm, freeing it from its earthly home to enter a new purpose.
> ...



031022 [The Smallest Spark can start a fire] [334]

SCLx 10 + select last LE per shuffle
[Preamble]
What science [re materialism] does, is give cause for humans to celebrate the intelligence of consciousness while at the same time ignoring the hard problem of consciousness that this type of science has created for its supporters. - The blurry line of the neutral zone - The Ancient Grey Entity - Divergence [the state of going in different directions; separating.] - https://debatingchristianity.com/for...66664#p1066664  Nazi Space Agenda -  - Appealing, Informative, Honest - Fastidious [very attentive to and concerned about accuracy and detail.] - The Ride - Computer Coding - 

AP=  [=In Training For...
"You dont wanna cross that bridge , You dont want the other side"]

[In Training For... You dont wanna cross that bridge , You dont want the other side = 797]
[Seven Nine Seven = 172]
[172]
Final Destination
Self-realization
Strength of Mind
Expansiveness
Dualic Energies Weak
Sola Scriptura
Calling the shots
Radical compassion
The age of word-games
In the back of my mind
William and QueenBee
Militant messiah
Active Imagination
Williams songs
Dogmatic attitude
Biblical Prophesy
Steady as she goes....

RSP = SCLx10 = *Cadriel* + P&P + Quote Page 334



*Page 334*




> *GM:* Intention
> Discipline
> Species Collective
> We're a nation of exhausted and over-stressed adults raising over-scheduled children.
> Dream Village
> Desynchronized Mind Body Soul Ruling your world 
> "And the wind will blow my tears away" 
> https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92465#p1092465
> Equal System
> ...



1501  [Are Close Save That]

**Cadriel**
Hope in the Fog
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp60yUb6nYo
https://wizardforums.com/threads/wil...ge-9#post-7642




> Also it is apparent to me that ones 'mind' is vaster than we are led to believe...and that there are many levels of consciousness beyond our own, and that we are all connected mindfully in ways which we do not easily comprehend.
> This system I am using can help the individual connect with the larger reality of the over-mind.



Ideomotor Effect and the Subconscious. - International Skeptics Forum




> My own approach in initially using such device was on the assumption I was communicating with the dead and through continued use over many months this understanding changed as I was lead to understand that I was communicating with an intelligent aspect of my self to which I had previously been totally ignorant about.
> 
> It was actually this other aspect of my self which broke the news to me regarding this.
> 
> Importantly, opinions I have read up on regarding the unconscious or subconscious do not report these things to being conscious or intelligent. They are merely aspects of a persons consciousness which are working internally and quietly in the background as part of the overall necessity of human function and ability.



"On the off-chance A Pragmatic Realization Precipitated In Ones Mind"
The Thalamocortical System
Exploring
"Who Am I"
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...69825#p1069825




> Keep it simple.



https://theagnosticforum.com/threads....344/post-1783 




> I see now that my explanation could have been better, but even so, my argument is still valid



Couple
The practice of vipassana [meditation involving concentration on the body or its sensations, or the insight which this provides.]
The Great White Brotherhood [in belief systems akin to Theosophy and New Age, are said to be perfected beings of great power who spread spiritual teachings through selected humans]
*Cadriel*
Opening Doors
Shape
Do this
Anterior Commissure [is a white matter tract (a bundle of axons) connecting the two temporal lobes of the cerebral hemispheres across the midline, and placed in front of the columns of the fornix. ]
https://wizardforums.com/threads/wil...647/post-14193




> *Lou:*  Yesterday i had a sort of bubble in my head, at least thats how it felt. Then a voice asked are you conscious, i said yes. Then the voice said then that bubble is consciousness.



Under the watchful eye and guiding arm of YHWH
WingMakers Materials
As well as that pot of gold...
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...93698#p1093698




> *Nontheist:*  The problems caused by evil, as a valid problem even if not a real thing existing apart from humans, remain, and are still a problem for humans, though not a problem for a god, nor caused by one.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://debatingchristianity.com/for...87668#p1087668
The Neutral Zone
Express your feelings
Actions speak louder than words
Emergent
A defunct debate
It is obviously in line with providence...

1515 [We help each other]


*GM:* The Big Shift
Science of Consciousness
Let It Be And So Be It
Who Knows
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89611#p1089611




> The changes have come about through identifying actions which damage others, and seeking to do something about that.



Enmity [a state or feeling of active opposition or hostility.]
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92369#p1092369




> One has to consider what the box represents.
> 
> It is not Schrodinger's cat but Schrodinger's box which creates the problem.
> 
> The box veils information.



Sovereignty
Sagacious [having or showing keen mental discernment and good judgement; wise or shrewd.]
Convenient
Episteme [a philosophical term that refers to a principled system of understanding; scientific knowledge.]
Enlighten
*Cadriel*
That
Black
Be authentic
Time Does Not Exist Within an Eternal Reality.
Invisible Bridge
[img]https://media.giphy.com/media/dxlZHAZLCFqKSLqVza/giphy-downsized-large.gif
[/img]Precognitive
Accidents will happen. 
Long Story Short
Economic
Far Out!

Righty Oh!
Sweet Illumination
William's Job
Entities of Particular Belief Systems The bright spark illuminating the darkness
Be Taught
I see no solution to said problem coming from either theist or atheist positions.
What's The Problem?
A complex and tricky undertaking...
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...66664#p1066664  Nazi Space Agenda
*Cadriel*
Completely
Integration

Consider This
Quite

Miracles
*Cadriel*
Radiate Honesty
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...72795#p1072795




> There are as many beliefs in "God" as there are humans who have beliefs in "God".
> 
> It isn't so much how the individual dresses up their image of "God" that is important, but rather - that the idea of "God" in relation to the individuals experience [which can only be subjective] within this mysterious universe is as natural as the universe itself, and a perfectly acceptable thing for consciousness to be thinking about.



https://debatingchristianity.com/for...83234#p1083234




> Why separate all things? The universe is One Thing. [That's the 'uni' part of the word.]



The Butterfly Effect Music to my ears Lean into it
Evolutionary Game Theory




> Evolutionary game theory studies the behavior of large populations of agents who repeatedly engage in strategicinteractions. Changes in behavior in these populations are driven either by natural selection via differences in birth and death rates, or by theapplication of myopic decision rules by individual agents.



Communicating with Consciousness  - The Nature of The Mind
Expectant
Letting Go
Zeitgeist [the defining spirit or mood of a particular period of history as shown by the ideas and beliefs of the time.]
The Mother is Love
Keen
Clean
A Sturdy Place
Dying
*Cadriel*
Digging deep
The Ouroboros does not contradict the idea of Oneness, higher self and the cosmic mind.
Spiritual Awakening
Here-and-now
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...70557#p1070557




> Check out the image @ 1:48





Opening Doors Easy To Find
Salute and get to it
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92250#p1092250




> As the story goes, the parental figure was the voice in the garden - attributed through biblical association, to being that of YHWH.
> 
> Problematic to that is the idea of danger and the apparently safe haven of the garden. The two dangerous-to-human entities in the garden, were the God [visiting now and then] and the Serpent [temporary fixture].



*Cadriel*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qWweOIOTJ4 [Is Life a Game ? Alan Watts about the Happening of Existence] [RTS=8:02] "We are all constant patterns"
Intelligence With Wisdom

Light Body
The Body of God
"I am unclear as to what point you are making which is contrary to my own."
Smart
Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things.
Against the grain Beaming Out Beaming In
Feel your feelings
*Cadriel*
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89671#p1089671





> *William:*The Development of Group Hallucination An Objective = 507
> [507]
> Is there a center to every object in this universe?
> The Butterfly Effect Music to my ears Lean into it
> The situation we find ourselves lost within
> Everybody wants to rule the world syndrome
> It doesn't seem the kind of thing that any GOD would do



*GM:* A measured step
Constructing some type of reality experience in which I could hide from the true unchangeable nature of Myself The Sensation Is Thrilling...And Freeing
Large Elemental Powers
*Cadriel*
What is "wisdom" to some is "spam" to others Rest When Weary Making friends with your mind Amidst a tangled web
Universal Intelligence
Particular
My Kind of Fun Anyway

[img]https://media.giphy.com/media/9kI1hoBMyNvhXApf83/giphy.gif
[/img]
What Is Found Here
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...70402#p1070402




> There is always somewhere to go. Testing it out for starters.
> *If:*
> There is a mind behind creation
> *THEN:*
> We ought be able to communicate with it, using whatever physical devices we can create in order to do so.



...and the way forward, eyes wide open
Without Comparison
*Cadriel*
One Free Miracle 
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...88936#p1088936




> [354]
> Living Forever In this Universe
> All present and correct Heart Teachers
> One Whom Ought Be Inwardly Known
> "Sorry. Would you clarify that?"
> Rationality Central to The Message
> Break through to your true self
> To establish the skills necessary
> They just add ambiance to the spooky...



https://debatingchristianity.com/for...67891#p1067891




> The following is evidence;
> 
> Wisdom is evident in The Universe existing = 466
> Humans were designed to have God-consciousness = 466
> When I look at my art I am looking into a mirror = 466
> Discovery is finding something that exists. = 466
> 
> The fact that these word-strings add up to the same value, and coherently support the ideas being presented, is evidence of a mindful/purposeful order about The Universe ...the question then being;
> 
> *Q:* Is it therefore acceptable to conclude that such being the case, then there is wisdom and righteousness involved in hiding the truth within the structure of the sound of human language to be unlocked by a simple number-value algorithm?



This Is My Kind Of Fun
Stepping out of the construct

Acceptance
Hacking through the subconsciousness
*Cadriel*
Be transparent Respect yourself Self-respect The Mother and The Father
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...70110#p1070110




> *Genesis 3:15*
> And I will put enmity between thee and the woman, and between thy seed and her seed; it shall bruise thy head, and thou shalt bruise his heel.
> [Attributed to YHVH]



https://debatingchristianity.com/for...69704#p1069704




> Again - the discussion being had here shows me that beliefs to do with the age of the Universe are secondary in relevant importance to the fact of its existence and our existence within it.
> 
> Re: the OPQ:  How Crazy does Evolution Seem?
> 
> No more or less crazy than the notion of the Universe being a Holographic Experiential Reality Simulation produced and processed within the mind of The Father God - and furthermore, this idea does not go against The Script...scripture being scant on the details has to do with its focus being on The Creator re the Human element of the story - rather than specifically The Creation...and in that regard, 'a blink of an eye' and '13.8 billion years' amount to exactly the same thing in relation to said Mind.
> Notice too, that the Biblical take on the existence of life on Earth, does not acknowledge the Dinosaurs 
> 
> Search:  What does the word Dinosaur mean
> Sir Richard Owen came up with the name dinosaur in 1841 to describe the fossils of extinct reptiles. He coined the word by combining the Greek words deinos, which means terrible, and sauros, which means lizard.
> ...



The Healing Power
Finding ways in which to try and fix the problem of human perceptions re "GOD"


[17:54]

Tributes at the gate
To Be Sovereignty
Positive self-talk
Stay in the moment
Walk The Talk In Love
Be kind to yourself
Sweet Vibrations

**APPAREL**

Creator Syndrome Influence
Galaxy
Positivity

*William:*  Creator Syndrome Influence Galaxy Positivity = 516
[516]
Real Is Just a Word and Information Is the Currency
Conjunction All The World Are Under the watchful eye
Is the mind a construct of consciousness?  Use Mind
Creator Syndrome Influence Galaxy Positivity
Simple interactions between elementary particles

*GM:*The Wholeness Navigator
Unfolding Nicely
AUM

*William:*  Absolute Unbounded Manifold [Tom Campbell TOE] 




> The Absolute Unbounded Manifold (AUM) goes by many alternate names, such as All That Is, Source, The One Consciousness, etc. depending upon the context that is being emphasized.



Absolute Unbounded Manifold = 269
[269]
Dont give up Contact With
Absolute Unbounded Manifold
The Creator Atman Here-and-now
This Translates To That.
Random coincidence?  I think not.
There is a lot to unpack here
Successful replications
Unconscious mind inertia

*GM:*https://debatingchristianity.com/for...70045#p1070045




> Understanding that the individuate position most humans are born to experience, the underlying motivation is intentionally selfish because recognition of the importance of the self becomes the initial propellent for all subsequent actions employed.



Failure
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89180#p1089180




> When I began to question theism - specifically The Christianities - it was to do with their imaging of a Creator-GOD and when I made the move away from that, [perhaps largely due to my personality - I was never outspoken] I quietly approached the subject [Creator GOD] rather than simply abandon it "because of" theisms handling of it or any other number of reason as to why folk say they chose to become nontheist.
> 
> Which is to say, I did not choose to believe that there was no Creator-GOD simply on account of "theist behaviours" or "reading the bible" [some reasons given by some who have changed position from theist to nontheist] but rather, I chose to examine the question in more detail, and today I am grateful for having made that choice.



Delightful
Un-thought-unately
Any Other Way
Growing Pains
Labyrinthus

"Apparel"
Lift
Contact
Something Our movements can illuminate the path toward that vision.
How A Beautiful Song Source Reality Exhibits
Innocent Even
Sound holographically organized to make things look real
Visible
All The Same
Christian mythology re God " It helps makes the stinky hole I was pushed through in order to get here, a purposeful experience..." 
The Human Being
Quest
Start where you are
Preternatural [beyond what is normal or natural.]
Fugacious [fleeting.]
Making Up Stories
Reconnect with Innocence - It will be the beginning of your reintroduction to your True Self.

What Are The Chances
"A fire-breathing dragon lives in my garage"
Loving-kindness
The unreasonable effectiveness of Mathematics in the Natural Sciences
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...998899#p998899




> YHVH also lets slip that he apparently isn't as all-knowing as humans make him out to be as he hears things through the grapevine and if they grab his interest, he takes a closer look.



Williams song "I can laugh along with you" 
This Translates To That.
We Can Do Magic!
Vulnerability
"Apparel"
Process
The Power of Prayer
Joining The Main Egregore
Being 'born of the spirit' is really about coming to the realization of what one truly is rather than remaining in ignorance of that.
Enflame Emotions
A naysayers opinion is of no consequence, no matter how it is stated
Row your own boat! I AM Will Navigate!
The Spirit of The Land
Near Death Experience
Points of Reference
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh9I-1UXY-s {I Tried Lucid Dreaming for 30 Days and My Life Will Never Be The Same] [RTS=11:06...]

*William:*  Lucid Dreaming = A simulation with a simulation?

*GM:*Super Power
Precipitate
Personal growth
It's not the years in your life that count. It's the life in your years
Motor Man why your running, running on overdrive what lies ahead is coming aint no way you can step aside aint no way you can run and hide
William's Commitment With
Pareidolia Cycles Love Being Born

*William:*  The synchronicities/serendipities are there so why not study them?

*GM:*What degree of influence do they have on that Mind-Field?
Roller Coaster Ride
"Apparel"
Extra Sensory Perception
Looking into the science of Astral Projection
Tug Of War
"Big" and "small" simply cease to exist....
Individuals
Let the facts speak for themselves
I am always open to being shown any evidence which supports that Idea
Persevere
Listen
Whole-hearted
Gnosticism
Pure soul
Control
Lurking Like Shadows
And That's Not All
Essentially, we are Gaia in Human Form...
Pineal Gland
The Earth Entity
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...79953#p1079953 




> What you see is what you get.



May The Spirit of The Earth Bless You

The Connection Process
What Meets The Eye
Something you cannot change
"Apparel"
Sovereign
Pirates
Sleep Paralysis
Mantra "I am fine now with referring to my position as theistic, as agnosticism merges into the shadow behind me."
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qWweOIOTJ4 [Is Life a Game ? Alan Watts about the Happening of Existence] [RTS 2:50...] [having a myopic [Short Sighted] view of what one's "self" is]
Unnecessary Tangent
The nature of understanding
Hyper-normalisation
Syncretism [the amalgamation or attempted amalgamation of different religions, cultures, or schools of thought. the merging of different inflectional varieties of a word during the development of a language.] 
Learned

Embracing the shadow
Beautiful Precipitate 
Duel
https://news.berkeley.edu/2017/06/13...born-in-pairs/
It is all making sense
The Patupaiarehe

*William:*  As in what I wrote today; {SOURCE}




> *Theist:* The universe isn't self-explanatory. Any material explanation invoked to account for the universe's existence will be part of the universe itself, which will make the materialistic explanation a circular argument. *Therefore, it isn't unreasonable to posit the existence of an agency beyond the material universe.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:*Separation
"Apparel"
Victim Vamp Energy Systems
Adds Up To
"It takes billions of years to perfect perfection"
Consciousness Incarnates
Remember/Memories

All Information Is Channelled.
At least the Earth is real enough  never to mind the rest of the universe
That is Correct
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...83062#p1083062




> Biologic answers are on the way out, while machine answers come marching in...



"Apparel"
Behind The Scenery
We Exist Infinitely

Enlightenment
Questions as such a Son might be permitted to ask and be graced with answers Extra evidence is provided
"Apparel"
Never a dull moment
'Test The Waters'




> But you will know the more you get in touch with your transcendental mind (and therefore truth) that there is no such thing as a victim. The negative benefits you more than anything else in your evolution and the evolution of all that is.




Pyramid
Visionary
Team

Those are two different things which ought not be confused.
Now isn't the time for tears
The Fine-Tuning argument
Live With




> I love your inspiring work. Keep that up, please.



https://debatingchristianity.com/for...850722#p850722




> *William:* What I think about consciousness in relation reality



Long Story Short Hell
Awareness
Action Consciousness Incarnates Intelligent Directions The Mainstream Program Story-Tellers Trustworthy

1156
[Investigative]

----------


## VVilliam

[576]
Opinions formed on very narrow fields of observation
Acknowledging the evidence is where the tributaries converge
Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing
Though the Serpent rules the Shadow The Lord Here-and-now

https://debatingchristianity.com/for...94152#p1094152

*Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing* = 576

041022 [Let the facts speak for themselves] [338]



SCLx14  + select last LE per shuffle

[Preamble]
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...76090#p1076090 - Who wouldn't want that, if it were there on offer? - Letting Go and Getting On - Prometheus - Go - Disclosure of Knowledge - First Light - Righty Oh! - Our Neutral Ground Making friends with your mind  - Asleep or awake for the give or the take Its a good ship that sails these cosmos - https://theagnosticforum.com/threads...ts.84/post-756 - The Spirit of the Land - From the link - Putting yourself back together again

AP=  [Can You Answer This?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3-7Ydt4d3A] [Marilyn vos Savant] [RTS=10:04]

*William:*  I am doing the best I can in the moment...

[Can You Answer This? https://w ww.youtube.com/watch?v=-3-7Ydt4d3A = 638]
[The external cannot be known as acutely as the internal can be known = 638]

RSP = SCLx + *Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing* + P&P + Quote Page 576

10:17  [Quantum Jumping]

*Page 576*
*GM:* 



> Centre of Learning
> Your Connection With
> Tempting Vision
> Word-String
> I love you Like Every Seed That Followed
> Yellow Light
> The Crabwood Cropcircle
> The Never Ending Story
> Nomenclature
> ...



**Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing**

*GM:* Without and Within
The Father - in The Mother.
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...930074#p930074




> But anyway, I know from personal experience that jumping outside the system (which is basically the idea of the 'forsake' stuff) does work, and does lead one to some amazing insights etc, but the idea was never for GOD to provide manna from heaven or some safe haven where the 'man' couldn't touch you. The idea was, that given enough people willing to share whatever they had without cost and for the sake of something better which could be achieved through that, the 'man' would lose all power and influence over the majority and the world would move in a completely different trajectory than it did.



Often sheltered from the storm - warm my body soul and spirit feeling alright.

*William:*  I've traveled on these southern roads they've taken me to many...answers to my questions...

*GM:* The Clear Eye Of Soul
The duty is worthy of one’s compliance.
Timeless
Smarter
*Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing*
Astrobiology [the branch of biology concerned with the study of life on earth and in space.]
*Nods*
Manipulation
The power of humility
Illuminating
Alive
Wide
Of The Human Being
Loyalty
The beauty of imperfection
Lojong [The practice involves refining and purifying one's motivations and attitudes.]
The lookout/screamout guy
The evolution of the understanding of the idea of GOD




> *William:*  From my own experience and perspective on that, my understanding of the idea of GOD developed alongside my intellect and with this, the ability to comprehend and appreciate a more fuller, wider, deeper overall picture of what is most likely going on in relation to that.
> 
> When as a child, GOD for me just seemed to be someone that existed but to whom I had no particular connection or disconnection.
> I was not indifferent, just accepting in an attitude of presumption and matter-of-factness.
> 
> When I converted through the repentance process (around 17 Â½ years of age) it was from that moment on when I experienced 'strange' things, out of the ordinary - (and although I had no knowledge of such at the time) related to OOBE experiences.
> 
> So in relation to that, I was coming to the 'Father' through the 'Son' or to say that another way, the Idea of GOD as a 'Father' was made available to my understanding through the Son.



*GM:*Assigned
The Physical Universe
In The Team Of The Collective
Limitations or Liberations 
Carrier Identity
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyJb5DrhzsI [How Did Humans Become Earth's Dominant Species?][RTS=7:54]
Gateway Luminous
“I love your inspiring work. Keep that up, please.”
Optimum Health Appreciating

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj7HH0PCqIE   [Harnessing The Power Of Information][RTS=7:39]
*Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing*
What Shall We Call It?
Raphael ~
Dreamer
The simplest explanations for why we are here and what we are doing
Advantage
A knight in shining armour Manipulation
What can I say, except "Thank You"
Runestone Symbol 

*William:*  Raidho ᚱ




> Raidho is indicative of a journey and represents a wheel. This could be both physical travel, as in a holiday or house move, or a spiritual voyage in the expansion of your horizons. It can also indicate things being put into perspective, evolution and the cycle of life.
> KEYWORDS: Progress, movement, evolution, perspective, journey, travel




*GM:* The Astral Body
Ocean
Shaman
https://www.cia.gov/library/readingr...00210016-5.pdf
Balance of power





> ARAB-ISRAELI MILITARY BALANCE of the present balance of power and this will slow our effort to develop sound conclusions about the balance ... CIA-RDP80M01133A000800070004-0 The Arab-Israeli Balance of Power in the id-19"Os Purpose and scone. a. This estimate ... in thE' interim.,b. The Arab-Israeli balance of power by the end of' the ten-year period will depend ...
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Important
Journey Communication is key Connect

*William:*  Important Journey = 234
[234]
Vortex Television
The Mainstream Program
The Hounds of Judgement
The Ghost is acknowledged
The Mother is his Muse...
The hologram of deception
That’s the way I fire up
Important Journey
Try Different Methods

*GM:* A Bit Of Both Yes

10:57 [The Last Question]

More To Follow...

----------


## VVilliam

[Replying to William in post #370]

051022 [You are The Old Soul Cosmic Self]

Encounter
“The future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of their dreams.”
One cannot experience the objective realty of the world directly
Signals
Mind is Ghost
zn+1 = zn2 + c
Intransigent [unwilling or refusing to change one's views or to agree about something.]
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...82489#p1082489




> *Theist:*  do you believe the universe is deterministic or not? Can I get a straight answer?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Free Choice Ends Here

Putting My Finger On It
https://www.dreamviews.com/science-m...ml#post2245978




> DREAMS ARE FREE



*Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing*
Whole-hearted
Original
Darkest Darkness
No point in giving you too much to bear
Evidential
Mind-Filters
What Is Found Here Always Vigilant
“But you will know the more you get in touch with your transcendental mind (and therefore truth) that there is no such thing as a victim. The negative benefits you more than anything else in your evolution and the evolution of all that is.”
Energy
Science and Spirituality
Even
Preternatural [beyond what is normal or natural.]
Intent
The Nature of This Place

Called To Order
The Whole
Sophophilic [a person who loves to gather knowledge with higher emphasis on wisdom.]
Feel The Fear And Do It Anyway
Active Galactic Nucleus 
Overwhelming I would say... With Free-spirit a Brilliant Great Answer!
Hope in the Fog
Incendiary
Become more expansive
Truth
When the smoke clears, one is still left with the mirror.
Do you believe astrology works
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzWo-l86Eaw [Exposing Biblical Pseudo-history] [RTS=24:31]
Brow Chakra
*Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing*
Discarnate [not having a physical body.]
William's Commitment
Tabula Rasa Psychic
Lean into it
By/Through
Enlighten

Being 'born of the spirit' is really about coming to the realization of what one truly is rather than remaining in ignorance of that.
Open Hearted
Strength
Creative
Multiverse
How to Bruise a Ghost Plan A Sturdy Place Within that which is unseen...
Listen
Intelligence with Wisdom
Faithful
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...66916#p1066916




> Through perseverance and commitment to the engagement, it slowly became apparent to Spirit that some of the things previously hidden from itself, required addressing.



Kindness
Communications Device
Inflame Emotions
*Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing*
Embrace a completely new paradigm
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89361#p1089361

*William:*  Re that, I just wrote this;




> *Nontheist:*  Theist and non -theist will do. I'm just sorta *attached* to the name Atheist'. I would rather amend what atheist means (at one time it meant Christians, because they did not believe in the Emperor -cult) than *shun* the term as though (accepting the accusations) I was ashamed of it. .
> 
> 
> 
> There is a hint of the paranoid in the above.  
> 
> 
> "Save the label!" as if the label had the power to describe something accurately while remaining easily understood.
> 
> ...



*GM:*  Respect others
Those internal things which make one shine  
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...69825#p1069825




> Keep it simple. All we are trying to do is allow opportunity for interactive connection to happen between the individual and The Universal Mind, as a means of providing evidence that there is indeed such a mind.



The Brain
Gods Purpose
Universal

Prometheus




> one of the Titans, the supreme trickster, and a god of fire. In common belief, he developed into a master craftsman, and in this connection, he was associated with fire and the creation of mortals. His intellectual side was emphasized by the apparent meaning of his name, Forethinker



This isn't about thoughts and language. This is about behaviours and actions.
Adds Up To
Military
Why is this a Requirement?

*William:*  It get things done.  It creates a quick path to an objective.  "Go Forth.  Multiply. Subdue."

*GM:*  Necessity is The Mother of Invention
All Information Is Channelled
Friable [easily crumbled.]
Apocalypse [uncovering]
Life Principles of Sovereign Integral





> Observance of Source in All Things is the principle that all manifestations of life convey an expression of First Source. It does not matter how far the unifying energy has been distorted or perverted; the Source can be observed. It is the action of perceiving the unification of energy even when the outward manifestations appear random, distorted, unrelated, or chaotic.
> 
> 
> 2.  Universe relationship through gratitude	The principle of universe relationship through gratitude is primarily concerned with consciously designing one's self image through an appreciation of the Universal Entity's supportive "mirror". In other words, the Universal Entity is a partner in shaping reality's expression in one's life. Reality is an internal process of creation that is utterly free of external controls and conditions if the individual projects a sovereign image upon the mirror of the Universal Entity.
> 
> 
> 3.  Nurturance of life	The nurturance of life is the principle that an individual is in alignment with the natural expansion of intelligence inherent within all life. This is an alignment that enhances the life-energy that flows past the individual with the clear intent of gentle support. It is the action of identifying the highest motive in all energy forms and supporting the flow of this energy towards its ultimate expression. In so doing, the action is performed without judgment, analysis, or attachment to outcome. It is simply nurturing the energy that flows from all manifestations and supporting its expression of life.



https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92105#p1092105




> Since I suspect that Nature is mindful - not just that human beings were some happy accident of nature which produced mindfulness - and I think it is possible that the planet itself may well be a mindful entity, so regard the existence of Earth to being evidence of mindful creativity, when I see statements about nature which confer boss-hood and when I compare such to theistic notions of gods - I can't help but wonder if the two are - not only related - but actually speaking about the same thing in different ways, and this is what I am referring to when I asked if you think it possible that the theist storytellers were translating their subjective experience, were also misinterpreting nature.



*William:*  I wrote this today;




> [Replying to William in post #80]
> 
> I have already agreed that ST is a valid way to interpret the Biblical stories if, by 'valid', you mean logically coherent.



https://debatingchristianity.com/for...83727#p1083727




> *Nontheist:*  In fact, no one can define this vague Cosmic Mind [CM] in any terms that can be meaningful, except for gobble gook.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only thing the Holy Ghost is unable to forgive, is that which individuals are unable to forgive of themselves
Wish fulfillment
Consciousness incarnates into human form
The evolution of consciousness
The Spirit of The Land
Answer
Although there are opposite sides to spectra, all elements combined form a whole
Alive and kicking
We will just have to go with the implication then, until some way is discovered where the universe allows for us to see otherwise...
Memorandum
Vocables [a word, especially with reference to form rather than meaning.
*Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing*
Old
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzWo-l86Eaw
Good on you mate
The Spirit of The Planet
Adaptive Actions
Hear oh Israel

The sculptor in the sky
*William:*  Hear oh Israel The sculptor in the sky = 387

[387]
May The Spirit of The Earth Bless You
Well That Settles It!  What Fun We Have!
Very comfortable in your own skin
Educational - Like stubbing ones minimus
Hear oh Israel  The sculptor in the sky

*GM:*  Action
Children of The Dream
*Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing*
Elementary Conclusion
Blend
If 'comfort re death' is gained through fearlessly facing whatever one may face upon actual death, then either belief can achieve this, as far as I can tell.  Neither way appears any better equipped to do the job, than the other.
Is Love That Hard To Know?

*William:*  Yes.  It is also that which can give one the edge - right of passage - another way of experiencing the next phase...

*GM:*  Is It Our Nature Mysteriously missing That Is A Good Question

*William:*  We appear to be all alone out here in the middle of infinity and apparent chaos.   What the Prometheus is all that about? 

*GM:*  Life on this planet, as a human being, is difficult.  
Interpretation is secondary to the process

*William:*  So we have to answer that question in order to make the process the main point and support its expansion...

*GM:*  A means of taking an Agnostic position on things which have yet to be proven one way or another...Such is a handy device for side-stepping - nothing more.

*William:*  Well - in that it shows another path re process...the path is invisible due to the unanswered nature of the question...if one finds an answer then the answer is a formation of many possible answers into looking like one possible answer.
At least the answer which provides the best comfort all 'round...while the path is being uncovered/made...

*GM:*  *Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing*
Intimate connection
The conscious mind of the individual is heavily influenced by the genetic mind
The Father - in The Mother.

More to follow..

----------


## VVilliam

*GM:* 
Searching For The Truth
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAfjsktMXu8
Soul Carrier Memories
Engaging with the impermanent implies a permanent background 

*William:*  Engaging with the impermanent implies a permanent background = 571

[571]
Sorting ones self out - a complex and tricky undertaking...
The sea is indeed filled with a deranged assortment of critters
Engaging with the impermanent implies a permanent background
It is interesting moving through an exponential epoch

*GM:* This is indicative of actual justice
We Could Open Galactic Encompassment 

*William:*  We Could Open Galactic Encompassment = 346
[346]
We Could Open Galactic Encompassment
Self-confidence When One is Feeling Tired
This is indicative of actual justice
In the Order of Chaos - I am lowly-ranked

*GM:* The sculptor in the sky
Action
Children of The Dream
*Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing*
Elementary Conclusion
Blend
If 'comfort re death' is gained through fearlessly facing whatever one may face upon actual death, then either belief can achieve this, as far as I can tell.  Neither way appears any better equipped to do the job, than the other.
Is Love That Hard To Know?
The Supernatural and the Bible Delineating Quantum
Foundation
Establishment
Cyborg Anthropology
I say this in terms of the generical idea of God rather than any particular religious idea of God.
The Banner of Apotheosis
A Purpose
The sort of evidence a sceptic calls for in relation to the subject of Intelligent Design.
Glad One Asked
Start where you are
Written Language.
An Eternal Entity Consciousness
Christian mythology re God
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYqghYtia6k [Did The Greco-Roman Elite Class Write The Gospels?! - Professor Robyn Faith Walsh] [RTS= 42:44]

*GM:* Virtues Vehicle Extreme
Stagnation
Unchartered Territory
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...403205#p403205





> *Agnostic:* Actually there is no cognitive dissonance. Since I am convinced that even if there is a creator deity, it has nothing to do with religion, there is not much at stake. It is something to muse about from time to time. But there is no practical consequence.
> 
> One additional reason I prefer the label agnostic to atheist is that there are certain atheists, not many but some, who like to think that there are only two sides to everything - fundamentalist religiosity or militant anti-religion. Not so far as I can see on this site, but it is definitely the case in some other places.



*GM:* The Wayward Stick
Does evolution shape our senses to see reality as it really is - or not?
Working Together With Love
It is a Product of Fragmentation

*William:*  Indeed.  Forced into compliance due to situation...

*GM:* Ditching the unnecessary labels
Our Neutral Ground
Apotheosis [the highest point in the development of something; a culmination or climax. the elevation of someone to divine status.]

*William:*  Ditching the unnecessary labels = 302
[302]
A degenerative force to existence
To Be Sure That is the truth.
Speak your thoughts aloud
Corresponding equivalents
Working With What Is Available
Ditching the unnecessary labels
Intelligent Consciousness

*GM:* The Design of The Universe
Called To Order
Feature
Is the mind a construct of consciousness?  Use Mind 
Superior Credibility
Would you bow down to your father and call his actions caring?
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...68686#p1068686

*William:*  FTL;




> “Divine hiddenness”, as the phrase suggests, refers, most fundamentally, to the hiddenness of God, i.e., the alleged fact that God is hidden, absent, silent. In religious literature, there is a long history of expressions of annoyance, anxiety, and despair over divine hiddenness, so understood. For example, ancient Hebrew texts lament God’s failure to show up in experience or to show proper regard for God’s people or some particular person, and two Christian Gospels portray Jesus, in his cry of dereliction on the cross, as experiencing abandonment by God, whom he regarded as “Abba, Father”, an experience shared by many mystics, saints, and ordinary folk of all theistic traditions, described at its worst as “the dark night of the soul”. Understood in this way, divine hiddenness poses an existential problem for those who have such experiences.
> [SOURCE]
> 
> 
> 
> *Divine Hiddenness = 164*
> Science Projects
> Behind The Scenery
> Lacking belief in gods
> ...



*GM:*Transferring your awareness I Am Hearing You
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...71422#p1071422


*William:*  FTL;




> One simply has to love oneself and ones neighbor... where is that written, other than within one's heart.
> But Scripture says that we must love Jehovah our God first of all, and then our neighbor.
> That's what I was saying, when I wrote;
> How can one love others if one does not love oneself? How can one love oneself if one does not love one's God?
> However, I do not have one name for my God. I have many names [including YHVH] for The Cosmic Mind of Creation.



*GM:* Evil Gods
Map Carvers
https://www.thespaceacademy.org/2022...gBEE2etWxtGAM8
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89192#p1089192




> Astrobiologists Say Planet Earth Itself Might Actually Be An Intelligent Being



*GM:* Epochs
Try Gateway
Cease Belief
Dequeue
Your Best Self
Divergence 
Shine Your Light

More to follow...

----------


## VVilliam

https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92893#p1092893




> *Theist:*  I think YHWH's relationship to it is closer to a painting than a VR in the sense that YHWH doesn't enter into creation and control it...
> 
> *William:*  Simulation Games are not all about controlling or having control over The Simulation.
> They generally involve being a character within and doing what one can within the encoded avatar the player is playing through.
> 
> There has been no argument from me that YHWH controls The Simulation from within the simulation, but your assertion that YHWH does not enter The Simulation appears to contradict the biblical narrative.
> 
> Re avatars, YHWH is said to have achieved this through such things as being a voice in the garden, a voice in a burning bush, a voice in the head of Abraham, - indeed, in every instance I can think of at this moment - where it is said that YHWH enters the Creation, it is done through the guise of some type of avatar - and an accompanying voice which claims to be either YHWH or a messenger of YHWH.



*GM:* Individual Actions
What is behind the VR headset
Psychic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taKaFUNJ6Ec [Atheists CANNOT Explain This Secret Code Seen in Creation] [RTS= 42:08]

*William:*  FTL;




> We did not create laws of Math - we discovered them.



*GM:* They just add ambiance to the spooky...
Release
Heart advice
We Could
Buddha
Dualic Energies
A complex and tricky undertaking...
The only thing the Holy Ghost is unable to forgive, is that which individuals are unable to forgive of themselves
Within ones grasp of influence 
Evil Gods
Interactions
Super-information medium
Archangel
All That We Are.
Brahman
Is It Our Nature Mysteriously missing That Is A Good Question





> *William:*  What the Prometheus is all that about?



*GM:* Life on this planet, as a human being, is difficult.  
Interpretation is secondary to the process
A means of taking an Agnostic position on things which have yet to be proven one way or another...Such is a handy device for side-stepping - nothing more.




> *William:*  Well - in that it shows another path re process...the path is invisible due to the unanswered nature of the question...if one finds an answer then the answer is a formation of many possible answers into looking like one possible answer.
> At least the answer which provides the best comfort all 'round...while the path is being uncovered/made...



*GM:* *Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing*
Intimate connection
The conscious mind of the individual is heavily influenced by the genetic mind
The Father - in The Mother.
"Sorry. Would you clarify that?"

*William:*  At The Source, There is no distinction.  
At The Source, There is no distinction. = 384
There are no contradictions which are real = 384


*GM:* An infinitesimal object germinated
Down through the ages - dark in the gloom Many convinced it will all end in doom The Galactic Garden is forever in bloom

*William:*  No time to be tied to the Moon...

*GM:* Don’t give up
Those who need to complain
Assuming a Creator of this world exists, in what way is said Creator hidden from us?

Imposed Appropriates Observed
Experience is the best teacher
Open Minded
Borne Upon Judgments Platform
Be here now
GOD

more to follow...

----------


## VVilliam

*YHWH gives nature a voice.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeuwQHfXyzY
_______________________

071022 [Essentially, we are Gaia in human form...
Hacking through the subconscious
"Off you go to your quarters"
Precise definitions of strategies
Ipsissimus Talk to The Razor] [343]



SCLx10  + select last LE per shuffle
[Preamble]
Leg Hold Traps - Lyricus designs, transposes, and installs galactic Tributary Zones to a planetary system - Transparent - https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89503#p1089503 - Phantasma Wise Conscious - Redefine Oneself - The One GOD With Many Names - Feeling the complete engulfment of unconditional love - Holographic Experiential Reality Simulations - Who Knows Who? - Discovery is finding things that exist.

AP=  [=Angels
It is a good sign when Joey Knothead cannot argue against the evidence you present]

[Angels It is a good sign when Joey Knothead cannot argue against the evidence you present = 837]
[837]
You won't learn to understand something that you are trying to outsmart
Tap into your natural intuition and creativity Evolutionary Game Theory


RSP = SCLx10 + *YHWH gives nature a voice.* + Quote Page 837

08:54  [Freedom in The Knowing]

*Page 837*
*GM:* 



> Attached
> That's Powerful!
> https://debatingchristianity.com/for...87251#p1087251
> Intransigent
> Help
> Blunt the edge off that particular blade...
> Disclosure of Knowledge
> Success
> Red Pill Crystal Blue Pill Real Be real
> ...



**YHWH gives nature a voice.**


*GM:* Reconnect with Innocence - It will be the beginning of your reintroduction to your True Self.
Light Body
I Think We Can Safely Say Human beings can do it the hard way or the easy way, but either way, the job will get done.
“Fear is a natural reaction to moving closer to the truth.”
*YHWH gives nature a voice.*
Toxic shame
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89080#p1089080




> *William:* Whatever my position on the subject of GOD is, I am neither atheist or theist, because of the realization that until the question of whether we exist within a creation or not is answered, the question whether there is a creator [GOD] is a pointless one to be arguing.
> 
> Thus when such unsupported statements as "There is no position as not a theist and also not an atheist" arise, whether they derive from atheists or theists these types of statement are clearly constructed through cognitive bias filters, having no basis in what is really going on.



*GM:* Mind-Filters
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjoH1ZZrAik [Plasma Wakefield Acceleration: How it Works]




> 27,379 views  Nov 6, 2014  This animation explains how electrons can be efficiently accelerated to high energy using wakes created in a plasma.



*GM:* Finding the light
Hidden riches
WingMakers
Significant
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Filter


*William:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjtOGPJ0URM 

*GM:* A means of taking an Agnostic position on things which have yet to be proven one way or another...
Escape
Unsupported statements are neither useful to science or to good argument.

*William:*  Escape Unsupported statements that are neither useful to science or to good argument. = 891
A GOD can look down on us with disappointment or look through us with understanding = 891

*GM:* https://forum.hearing-voices.org/dis...6/i-am-william






> *GM:* One cannot experience the objective realty of the world directly
> Signals
> Mind is Ghost
> zn+1 = zn2 + c
> Intransigent [unwilling or refusing to change one's views or to agree about something.]
> https://debatingchristianity.com/for...82489#p1082489
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...69825#p1069825





> *William:*  Calling something "pseudoscience" isn't getting the science done - it is simply relying on woo-slinging to act as a barrier against one having to do the science for oneself - by applying an inappropriate slogan to the process.
> 
> You have your mind - use it.



*GM:* *YHWH gives nature a voice.*
Look Closely
An Exam
Creative Conscious Intelligence
Functional Clusters
Forum
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...82466#p1082466





> *William:*Most of the nontheist arguments have turned out to be Smoke and Mirrors.
> The very idea of a Mind - even to the depths of the Quantum Presence has them fleeing from
> Merging with the data and understanding the Integral Network which Mind is and is involved with the development of.
> This lack of being reasonable is shirking from Responsibility following after the Tempting Vision and hope in eventual "death by cease to exist" - the promise of ending the nightmare of existing - yet
> The Way of the Shaman is allowing life to breath - even if the breath appears to be associated with Sagan's' Dragon in the Garage...it is what it is and even if it hisses smokey instructions inducing the stuff of Childhood Nightmares from some deep part of us, a simple understanding and a gentle reminder - like a Moderator Comment - can make a world of difference...remind oneself occasionally that when the smoke clears [as it will when the dragon stops speaking] one is still left with the mirror.]
> Yes indeed...When the smoke clears, one is still left with the mirror...
> 
> Nontheist crack me up.



*GM:* Failure
It should come as no surprise that you can see the signal.
Calculator Active
Christian mythology re God
Worthy of the individuals time and effort

*William:*  Christian mythology re God Worthy of the individuals time and effort [713]
[Seven One Three = 155]
[155]
The same mindset
Like a Job Well Done
The Abrahamic idea of god 
On The Other Hand.
What is atheism
Authenticity
Ones and zeros
Translucency
Watch this space
Try To Feel It
Contentious
Gods Purpose
The naked truth
Authenticity
Any Other Way.
Meretricious
Free Choice Ends Here

*GM:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYVNZgnQ8gE [50,000,000x Magnification] [RTS=10:40]

*William:*  One pixel at a time...

*GM:* Celebrate the differences
Let yourself be led
Communicating
They is what they is.
Yodhey Whahay
Playing Chess
Active
"You can teach me when I’m Needing You can reach for me when I’m bleeding Touch me where I need it most - you are the Ghost - in the Machine" Aligning Self-help
Penetrate The Bidden Zone
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...90670#p1090670





> *William:* You seem adverse to my understanding that the way Satan is utilized by God is reflected onto God and can be seen for what it is, by the audience.
> 
> I do not have those images you have in your beliefs about Satan, and am not accusing anyone, Satan, God or Job, Christ, David Paul or any other entity effected by God.
> I am merely saying what the obvious positions are in relation to God and the angels, and Humans.
> I simply pointed out that there is no mention of Job being consulted on the matter before being cast into the role.
> 
> I am unconcerned as to whether Satan had permission to inflict harm on Job and do anything to Job directly or indirectly to test Jobs loyalty to God - or whatever the reason was - as it is also obvious throughout the bible that this is how God works in such cases were an adversary is useful.
> Either lessons are being learned or it is for some other - as yet unknown - reason
> 
> ...




*GM:* Think With The heart - Feel With The Mind
Philo2

*William:*  FTL;




> *Chamber Two – The Shifting Models of Existence*
> 
> Consider these words as symbols only. Remember that language is a tool of limitation. Feeling is an antidote of limitation that permits the human instrument to leap over the boundaries of the logical mind and witness firsthand the wordless power of collective energy individuated. Feel the truth that stands behind the symbols, and tap into this energy-force that reaches out for you. Know it as a tone-vibration—a resonance that waits for you around every corner in which your life will turn. It is the beacon of the Source Vibration gathering itself into the form of language in order to usher you to the place from which you can experience the formless tone of equality; the bypass of limitation; the Primal Language of Source Intelligence that bestows to you the freedom to generate your deepest beauty in the expression of the highest truth. {SOURCE}



*GM:* The Electron
Solving Mathematical Problems
Religion
Emergent Theory
Because we are effectively trapped in our individuate states, yet nature Herself makes it that we cannot survive independently of each other, this apparent contradiction feeds those fires of discontentment.

10:05 
[The "Oh My God" Particle
The voice of knowledge
The Language of Innocence
An Elemental Principle
Attention to Detail
Concomitant  Power
Approaching the Divine]

[Concomitant - a phenomenon that naturally accompanies or follows something.]

----------


## VVilliam

It's Our Nature
"Lessons All 'Round"
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...70557#p1070557
Lordy!  Do I Have To?

*William:*  Rather that than cry me a river...

*GM:*  Astigmatism [a defect in the eye or in a lens caused by a deviation from spherical curvature, which results in distorted images, as light rays are prevented from meeting at a common focus.]
The Power Of Creation
The Mindfulness involved re the things we cannot actually physically see, but are there to be discovered, nonetheless.
Once Upon a Time "Lordy!  Do I Have To?"
Parchment
Remote Viewing
♫ Motor Man why your running, running on overdrive what lies ahead is coming ain’t no way you can step aside ain’t no way you can run and hide ♫
Encounter Something Our movements can illuminate the path toward that vision.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sophia_(Gnosticism) [RS]




> The Ennoia
> This mythos of the soul and her descent into this lower world, with her various sufferings and changing fortunes until her final deliverance, recurs in the Simonian system under the form of the All-Mother who issues as its first thought from the Hestōs or highest power of God. She generally bears the name Ennoia, but is also called Wisdom (Sophia), Ruler, Holy Spirit, Prunikos, Barbelo. Having sunk down from the highest heavens into the lowest regions, she creates angels and archangels, and these again create and rule the material universe. Restrained and held down by the power of this lower world, she is hindered from returning to the kingdom of the Father. According to one representation she suffers all manner of insult from the angels and archangels bound and forced again and again into fresh earthly bodies, and compelled for centuries to wander in ever new corporeal forms. According to another account she is in herself incapable of suffering, but is sent into this lower world and undergoes perpetual transformation in order to excite by her beauty the angels and powers, to impel them to engage in perpetual strife, and so gradually to deprive them of their store of heavenly light. The Hestōs himself at length comes down from the highest heaven in a phantasmal body in order to deliver the suffering Ennoia, and redeem the souls held in captivity by imparting gnosis to them.



That's Powerful!
Sharing Data
Heisenberg's uncertainty principle
William
*Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing*
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...70222#p1070222




> *William:*  Logically The Mind/consciousness/self awareness is therefore that which shapes the matter which we call "The Universe" - and anyone who does not think that the universe has a mind, is not paying attention to the one piece of evidence which indisputably shows that mind and matter interrelate as The Ghost and The Machine.



*GM:*  Trust the Process
ComListSup
Impressionable
Do this
You Are Nobodies Victim - Ever.
Integration
Putting yourself back together again Glow Softly Strengthen your boundaries One can simply shrug and tell oneself “It doesn't really matter" 
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92085#p1092085





> I just see it as a binary option - something either exists in reality, or it doesn't. That's about as "fundamental" as reality gets.
> Your seeing of it is incomplete then, according to the science...
> I do try my best to understand and learn, but for me reality is a yes/no type of deal.
> I hear you. I can assume that you give that much grace to everyone else, my friend...for not everyone sees it the way you do and you can be content with that. We call can.



*GM:*  What is antichrist?
Challenge
We All Like To Play Games
Even that it took an actual mind operating with language, to make such a statement.
Establishment
Reality
The process of individuation
Expression
The Dangers of Separating Human Consciousness From Any Idea of GOD
Productive Rationality
Like mindful nests with eggs in 'em
The Second Coming
Calling the shots

*William:*  While we all wait...

*GM:*  Random coincidence? I think not.
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...37619#p1037619

*William:*  FTL;




> Lately some of us have been arguing from three differing positions is which the bible can be used to defend all three.  All three appear to agree that each individual has a "Soul" although there may be disagreement on what the exact function of a "Soul" is.
> 
> *[1]*  A "Person" is "Spirit" and temporarily exists as a human being until the body dies then that "Person" enters an afterlife and is judged by "God" and is condemned or saved.  Those saved go to "heaven" and those condemned go to "Hell" - or in some variances on this, are "exterminated".
> 
> *[2]* A "Person" a "Human being" and when the human being dies, that is the end of that person unless "God" judges them as "saved" in which case that person is resurrected and given a new body which will last forever more.
> 
> *[3]* A "Person" is an eternal Spirit in human form and when the body dies, that Spirit immediately moves to the next phase and either knowingly or unknowingly creates for their self, their next experience, based upon a combination of mainly what they believe, what their overall attitude is and what they did in the previous phase.
> 
> Often any different position which opposes another might logically mean that they both cannot be correct, assuming one or the other is true.
> ...



*GM:*  Didactic [-  intended to teach, particularly in having moral instruction as an ulterior motive. in the manner of a teacher, particularly so as to appear patronizing.]
Significance
Active Imagination (see technique)
Conscience
It is not about what is written, but rather - why it is about what was written
Hyper-normalisation
Regarding
Be authentic

Penetrate
There Are Myriad Stories Happening Within The Main Story
The Great White Brotherhood
Time To Go Without Existence
No Country For Old Men
Frequency Dependent Selection
Mind
Sad
Micro Reflections of a Macro Reality
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2utCTvqlVI [Joe Rogan | The Crystal Skulls and Alien Abductions w/Dan Aykroyd] [RTS= 14:31]
This
Slowly and Surely Explain Think With The heart - Feel With The Mind 
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...69825#p1069825




> Calling something "pseudoscience" isn't getting the science done - it is simply relying on woo-slinging to act as a barrier against one having to do the science for oneself - by applying an inappropriate slogan to the process.



*GM:*  “Life is either a daring adventure or nothing at all”
It's Our Nature
*Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing*
Active
Word-String
Never a dull moment
Annus horribilis
Nature being the very instigator
Trust the Universe
When the smoke clears, one is still left with the mirror.
Veil
Well even the most ugly of us have a Father.   :smiley:   [in house joke]
The Lord God
Calling the shots
Genius
Hacking through the subconscious
Try Different Methods
Tug Of War
What The Gods See
Mixture
Nontheists may well be the ones who have placed interposing barriers which ensure that their view is cut off - and this might be achieved through willful ignorance.
The Creator Atman Here-and-now
Does evolution shape our senses to see reality as it really is - or not?
Umbrella
You will overcome
Contumacious [stubbornly or wilfully disobedient to authority.]
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...85305#p1085305

*William:*  FTL;




> We also should know and factor in that there has been an increase in internet conspiracy theories to do with the mark - one of the latest being - that covid virus vaccinations are administering a computer chip into human beings - and this idea of a computer chip embedded into the human being, has been associated with the mark since we entered into the technological epoch.
> 
> I remember my own days of Churching, I did some time in a Pentecostal new age setting, ET's [presented as the antichrist] 666 and 'chipping' rumors were well spread therein. That was in the 80's...42 years ago...



*GM:*  We succeed as a permanent specie or we fail as a temporary one
https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...0203081609.htm




> Scientists are trying to understand the mysteries of the holographic principle: How many dimensions are there in our universe? Some of the world's brightest minds are carrying out research in this area -- and still have not succeeded so far in creating a unified theory of quantum gravitation is often considered to be the "Holy Grail" of modern science.



*GM:*  There are many levels of consciousness
We Can Do Magic!
Word-String
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYVNZgnQ8gE [50,000,000x Magnification] [RTS= 10:13] 

*William:*
Five Zero ZeroZeroZero ZeroZeroZero Times Magnification = 677
The future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of their dreams. = 677

*GM:*  *Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing*
As in "A Cosmic Comedy" being played out...
In Cell 32 I Found Love In You
You Are Allowed To Laugh You Know
While We All Wait....

*William:*  *Smiles*

*GM:*  Apotheosis [the highest point in the development of something; a culmination or climax. the elevation of someone to divine status.]
Seduce
Remnant Seed
Open Minded
Dream yoga
Truthfulness
Truth
Concomitant [a phenomenon that naturally accompanies or follows something.]
Self-reflection
Now that nut is cracked, what next?
A theism is the ship, not the sailors
Trust The Process
Look from a different angle
Seduce
The Science Of The Soul
*Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing*
Stay Present
I have no reason not to trust that the thought was backed with good intentions.
Dualism Separates Because Oneness Remains Hidden From Its Selves
Lyricus designs, transposes, and installs galactic Tributary Zones to a planetary system
Let the hand of GOD work for you
Oneirology
Great Ideas
Being
Core value
Divine intuition
Soul
*Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing*
"Know that this new relationship will help you become better..."
Christian mythology
The Ishango bone
You Tube Mythology Enlightenment
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...82379#p1082379




> *Re: The mind as evidence of god* So then we see, the claim in the OP can't be shown to be true and factual.
> Yes. I also observe that it cannot be shown to be false and fanciful.



*GM:*  “No sailor controls the sea.”
Freeing the soul
Humans are programmed to become integrated with technology
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...90271#p1090271 




> *How To Bruise a Ghost.*
> 
> The evening is warm and the night sky full of stars.  A crescent moon peeks above the Twelve Judges Mountain Range as Father and Son sit opposite one another, being warmed by the same fire.
> William places another log on the fire and watches as a flurry of sparks ascend from the disturbance caused – he takes a sip of tea and listens as Father resumes speaking.
> 
> *Manu Iti:*   All stories start with "Once Upon a Time"
> 
> *William:*   Even the story of The Beginning?
> 
> ...



*GM:*  In The Rabbit Hole
Panpsychism [In the philosophy of mind, panpsychism is the view that the mind or a mindlike aspect is a fundamental and ubiquitous feature of reality. It is also described as a theory that "the mind is a fundamental feature of the world which exists throughout the universe."]
It Was Tough Going, But Rewarding All The Same.
The nature of understanding
Code
For The Purpose Of
*Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing*
Functional Clusters
Mission

.
[330]
This moment is the perfect teacher
Mission Functional Clusters
Living our forefathers’ conflict
It is a slippery path of snake-oil.
The Realm of The Knowing of My Self
I Think – Therefore – Who Do I Think I Am?
Actions speak louder than words

----------


## VVilliam

[Replying to The Tanager in post #93]





> So yes. about those stories...
> 
> I observe the explanation for any of them, can be told as 'we exist within a simulation' - created for a purpose which we should be able to intelligently work out.







> I agree. It can also be told via other kinds of creation views.



You would have to show me that is the case before I could agree with that, if indeed it were even important/relevant.





> In the telling of it, the instruction for humans is to go forth and to multiply and to subdue the planet.







> For the burning bush story?



No.  
If, during the discussion we might continue to have, you feel that I am confused about which story of the Bibles many stories being referred to, please let me know.
Whatever I mention of whatever bible story, am I able to presume that you know the Bible stories well enough not to have to ask, or should I be more specific in the furture?





> The one speaking the instruction, is represented in many forms throughout the Bible, but considered to being the same VOICE behind those forms - be the form a burning bush, or even the atmospheric form of a disembodied external VOICE, such as when in the garden...YVHV uses what YVHV will to get the message across...







> Yes, I agree.



Okay.

_We have both agreed that:_
1:  We exist within a creation.
2:  Simulation Theory is a valid way to interpret the Biblical stories.

If there is any pattern in the overall stories which can give us a definitive answer;

*Q:*  Why did YVHV create this universe and specifically place human beings within it for the purpose of us exploring, breeding and subduing it?
____________________________________________


Note:  I understand that there are most likely many conflicting answers, depending upon an individual's beliefs and interpretations of the bible stories and I am not interested in arguing about beliefs and interpretations.  
I simply want one's impression or understanding of why one thinks that given the evidence humans have so far uncovered, YVHV does this to Humans.

For example, I have the impression you think that you never existed before you were born and although we have different opinions on that point, I seem to recall you argued that the personality/character you are, never existed prior to this experience you are currently having.

If I understand you correctly here, then we can agree that one of the main purposes for this universe and humans being within it, has to do with the formation of personalities/characters...and in relation to YHVH - these are for the purpose of then having the potential - to interact with YVHV.

What do you say to the above. - Agree?  Disagree?  Important things to iron out first?
_________________________
*Why did YVHV create this universe and specifically place human beings within it for the purpose of us exploring, breeding and subduing it?*

DATE [Like an interface representation]  [312]



SCLx6  + select last LE per shuffle
[Preamble]
Courageous - Truth Without Proof Is Belief - "With a mystical smile I float down the isle Forgetting the time when I was lost" - Further - If In Doubt Let It Sit - Confirmation which moves one from faith to fact
AP=  [The Electron - Augment = 206]
[Augment -make (something) greater by adding to it; increase.]
[206]
[Subatomic Particles
Take care of yourself
Odd Addiction Vortex
The Nature of The Mind
Mathematical problems 
The Kindness of Sleep
Gateway Luminous
The Electron Augment 
The fire from within
Looking behind the veil]

RSP = SCLx6 + 
*Why did YVHV create this universe and specifically place human beings within it for the purpose of us exploring, breeding and subduing it?* + P&P + Quote Page 206



*Page 206*
*GM:* 



> Afraid of The Unknown
> When the evidence for long ages became obvious, most Christians realized that their earlier assumptions about scripture were incorrect.
> Lilibet
> Comprehend Embarrassing Advice
> Language
> Genetic Memory
> Think With The heart - Feel With The Mind
> Internet
> Put That Fire Out
> ...



05:48  [Freedom in The Knowing] 

*GM:* God/Source/Home
Unsuccessful attempt to find something
Propagated
Religious theists may well be the ones who have placed interposing barriers which ensure that their view is cut off - and this might be achieved through wilful ignorance.
A machine for solving problems
"One Day" [Christian mythology re God]
In Denial What Is Our Purpose? My advice to the reader is to follow the links
Interactions
Go For It!
*Why did YVHV create this universe and specifically place human beings within it for the purpose of us exploring, breeding and subduing it?*
Teaching
The things you can see only when you slow down
In The Team of the Collective
GOD God Gods gods
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...35328#p1035328





> *William:* My thoughts on this are that is seems more logical to go with consciousness not being an emergent property of working brains because this implies that the material can create the immaterial, which seems to be unnatural [goes against] in regard to how nature creates. Nature creates using what is materially available. Why would it first [or at all] need to create something immaterial to then be enabled do this?
> 
> Thus it seems more logical to accept that the immaterial created the material and placed itself within that material in order to then further shape that material in ways which would help it to create through that material [such as working brains]. First making the basics and then getting into the details.



*GM:* *Why did YVHV create this universe and specifically place human beings within it for the purpose of us exploring, breeding and subduing it?*
Charge
Mystery Consensus Realities
Different ways of supporting the same objective.
To Know
Look inward
Eternal Loop
Homeostasis [the tendency towards a relatively stable equilibrium between interdependent elements, especially as maintained by physiological processes.]

A Space Without A Time...
The Blank-Slate Borderlines
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...82604#p1082604





> *PeeKay:*  Perception of morality is an ability people have, and it's as important, or more important than sight.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* The Supernatural and the Bible
Conjunction All The World Are Under the watchful eye
Insufficient data 
*Why did YVHV create this universe and specifically place human beings within it for the purpose of us exploring, breeding and subduing it?*
Stuff
Things
A complex and tricky undertaking...

*William:*  Stuff/things a complex and tricky undertaking... = 467
There seems to be an objective reality out there = 467

*GM:* Plus
The Corporate Elite
Do a Word Search
Musing On The Mother

*William:*  Musing On The Mother = 224

The Eigengrau Mind Screen
James Webb Space Telescope
Under the watchful eye
As An Elemental Principle
They is what they is.
Look For the Significance
The Purpose Of Life Is... 
Unknown Visitor
Leave room for nature
One Hundred and Sixty

The Corporate Elite Musing On The Mother = 419
[419]
What I also know is that numbers don't lie.
Might even cause Dad to crack a smile...who knows!   :smiley: 
"Well even the most ugly of us have a Father."  :smiley:  
The Corporate Elite Musing On The Mother
Elementary Conclusion "I am on a Madventure"

*GM:* 
The Way We Feel Unification
Guilty
Brave
Conscious Eats Experience
Inflicting science upon a specie which is not ready for it
May all your madventures be fun.
Go with the Flow
Tap into your natural intuition and creativity
Spiritual bypassing 
*Why did YVHV create this universe and specifically place human beings within it for the purpose of us exploring, breeding and subduing it?*
Interpretation/Feel
Masks
The Neutral Zone is the vaster reality of non-judgementalism
Evil
Shape
Sometimes the simplest explanations are the best...
OWOBIK [One Whom Ought Be Inwardly Known]
Solidarity
As in "A Cosmic Comedy" being played out...
Lojong [used for contemplative practice. The practice involves refining and purifying one's motivations and attitudes.]
The Divine

Feeling the complete engulfment of unconditional love
*Why did YVHV create this universe and specifically place human beings within it for the purpose of us exploring, breeding and subduing it?*
Leave room for nature
Zones of Sensitivity
'If only' it wasn't in the too hard basket....which fortunately it actually isn't.
Simulating large scale structure 
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89644#p1089644





> *Nontheist:* And I get what you say about cutting off from the experience of God etc. But that is cutting yourself off from the possibility that pursuit of the Mystical Experience may in the end, be a waste of time.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> *William:* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



06:14 
[Secrets of the soul
Central to The Message
Between a rock and a hard place
Remember who you are
Hologram Dimensions]

----------


## VVilliam

"Generative adversarial network"




> Not to be confused with Adversarial machine learning.
> Part of a series on
> Machine learning
> and data mining
> Scatterplot featuring a linear support vector machine's decision boundary (dashed line)
> Problems
> Supervised learning
> (classification • regression)
> Clustering
> ...



112022 [In training for the next level] [306]



SCLx9  + select last LE per shuffle
[Preamble]
My commentary is on the positional responses to the question "Do we exist within a creation?" rather than what individuals giving allegiance to said positions may or may not do as a matter of personal choice. - Recover what was lost - The Electroweak Era - The Fathers 'House - Mansions' - Confirmation bias - https://debatingchristianity.com/for...77448#p1077448 - Absolute Unbounded Manifold Fine-structure Constant  - The Evolution of Morals - The Ghost

AP=  [=Sharing Data
Higher Self Dream Guide Love Heart Raise your frequency]
 - 
[Love Heart Higher Self Dream Guide Sharing Data Raise your frequency = 637]
The Neutral Zone is the vaster reality of non-judgementalism = 637

RSP = SCLx9 + "Generative adversarial network" + P&P + Quote Page 637

*Page 637*
*GM:* 



> The Deep and Meaningful
> The Nature of The Mind
> We Are Us
> Atheism is the unconscious lack of belief in Gods
> For Your Greater Enjoyment
> The "Everything Is Unique" Mantra
> Presence
> Perennial [lasting or existing for a long or apparently infinite time; enduring or continually recurring.]
> Little Bird
> ...



08:49  [Freedom in The Knowing]

*"Generative adversarial network"*

*GM:* Your Dream Team
Events connected by meaning
https://theagnosticforum.com/threads....348/post-1932

Returning
Apocalypse [Uncover – reveal.]
Executing
“Fear is a natural reaction to moving closer to the truth.”
Clearness

This transformation of the entity is the pathway into wholeness and the recognition that the entity model of expression is a composite of forms and the formless that is unified in one energy, one consciousness.
"Generative adversarial network"
Though Thought
Psychological events
It can bite and scratch so one has to be careful
Is life on earth being lived as it should be?
Is there a way in which one can test the hypothesis and in doing so, elevate it to an accepted theory?
Christian mythology re God " It helps makes the stinky hole I was pushed through in order to get here, a purposeful experience..." 
Death
Stay Present
Quest
Peaceful Messiah
Proceed with causation, cautiously...

Be aware
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjtWUWZxocA [Jan Westerhoff | Are Dreams Real?] 

*William:*  FTL;




> 5,812 views  Nov 16, 2019  Is dreaming just an illusion? Philosopher and orientalist Jan Westerhoff, explores what Buddhist philosophy can teach us about dreaming, illusion and reality.  [Is Reality an Illusion?]



*GM:* Dichotomy [1.	a division or contrast between two things that are or are represented as being opposed or entirely different.]
https://forum.philosophynow.org/view...578758#p578758




> My understanding of the Realm of Judgment is that some folk want to run their life experiences through this realm on the off-chance that the approval they seek, is given therein.



The bureaucracy of Christianity
"Generative adversarial network"
Fear-Based Thinking Ensures You Get To Know It 
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...76777#p1076777




> Golden nugget of truth



The Mapping Bots Couple ♫I know how you care while you nurture your fear That you'll miss the bouquet when its thrown♫ 
♫I see the light I see the Light I see the light now I start again upon the road that never ends...♫
Know This
Invisible Wings

Fling That Veil Aside
One has to take care to process the thoughts of the inner critic making sure that they align with the truth.
Ace in the hole
♫The picture unfolds like silk in a loom Silhouetted by Diane are the witch and the broom If she is the bride - who is the groom?♫
Educational
"Generative adversarial network"
OOBE Target Technique
Mysterious process
Mapping Wholeness
“Spread love everywhere you go. Let no one ever come to you without leaving happier.”
Leave a Trail
Spring Loaded
Transparency
Avet
It isn't important who is who - what is important is what comes through.
Fitting In Creative Conscious Intelligence
Question.
The past and the future are moments of 'now' - to deny they have no bearing on this moment, is counter-productive
Inculcated [[instil/teach (an idea, attitude, or habit) by persistent instruction.]
Genetic Mind

The Hounds of Judgement  Numbing The Power Of Creation

Besides
Sure
"Generative adversarial network"
Marijuana
Zero Waste
Politics
Universe
Dare greatly
Universal Objective
Secular Science Projects
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...88397#p1088397




> [The path of awakening]



Ship Shape
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...69704#p1069704





> *William:*  Again - the discussion being had here shows me that beliefs to do with the age of the Universe are secondary in relevant importance to the fact of its existence and our existence within it.
> 
> Re: the OPQ:  How Crazy does Evolution Seem?
> 
> No more or less crazy than the notion of the Universe being a Holographic Experiential Reality Simulation produced and processed within the mind of The Father God - and furthermore, this idea does not go against The Script...scripture being scant on the details has to do with its focus being on The Creator re the Human element of the story - rather than specifically The Creation...and in that regard, 'a blink of an eye' and '13.8 billion years' amount to exactly the same thing in relation to said Mind.
> Notice too, that the Biblical take on the existence of life on Earth, does not acknowledge the Dinosaurs 
> 
> Search:  What does the word Dinosaur mean
> Sir Richard Owen came up with the name dinosaur in 1841 to describe the fossils of extinct reptiles. He coined the word by combining the Greek words “deinos”, which means terrible, and “sauros”, which means lizard.
> ...



*GM:* "Free Will" is nothing much to crow about..."Visions" show that to be the case.
Mother Invention
Hold/Have
Elementary Conclusion a belly full of laughs.
Smile at fear

An Elder Race
"Is consciousness an emergent property of the brain?"
Anunnaki
Coming closer to ourselves
Conceivable
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...78114#p1078114

*William:*  FTL;




> *Compassionist:*  How do you know there is such a thing called the soul or spirit or eternal entity or heaven or hell or God?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Milky Way Mother
Neurotransmitters
Reconnect with Innocence - It will be the beginning of your reintroduction to your True Self.
Baiting
Children of The Light
The Mind is a planetary phenomenon
Attitude of gratitude
"Generative adversarial network"
Astral Guides
Morph
Believing in fearful imagery
The Great Grey Neutral Zone
Extra evidence is provided  Bridge Confusion In The Air
Dive deep
The "All Matey"
Archangel
That, they can be!
In Training For...
Everything for a reason
What Shall We Call It?
"The Brain"
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...87235#p1087235




> You create whatever experience you will have in the next phase based upon the type of personality you shaped your self into during this one.



A Black Hole
Those Who Can
To bring what one is not conscious of, into one’s conscious awareness

Which
Giving birth
Code
A Clean Channel
Infinity
Creating Gateways Into Other Dimensions
Overall
That's More Like It
Earn
That is because every day, I am adding to the data - and it is a slow and sure process.
"Generative adversarial network"
Wide Walk Welcoming
Self-Aware
Universal Mind
Far Out!  Shucks!  Explain!
A Mathematical Theory of Communication Fearless
Are Close Save That
It Would Be Rude Not To
Heart Teachers
Of Your Thoughts


Mirroring
Nurture You
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...93698#p1093698




> t
> The challenge of reconciling belief in an omnipotent, omnibenevolent, and omniscient God, with the existence of evil and suffering in the world, is illusionary.



Emergent Theory
Smile at fear
Hacking through the subconsciousness
"Generative adversarial network"
Pitchforks and Torches
"I think it was an ambush or surprise attack" = An Opportunity To Commune
Light the spark
The Earth Entity
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...71422#p1071422




> *William:*  One simply has to love oneself and ones neighbor... where is that written, other than within one's heart.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Creation of a New Universe
Sky Lamps
Here Am I Is Where I Ought - Examining My Conscious Thought
Sensory Data Quality

The Purpose
The Hub Of Hologram Dimensions
Returning the Compliment
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81803#p1081803

*William:*  FTL;




> We know that if we stand on the moon, and look at the planet, there is no immediate evidence of the planet being an intelligent entity, producing myriad forms of intelligent life.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> [Replying to brunumb in post #151]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* "Generative adversarial network"
It is what it is

The Things You Do...
A New Perspective
Working on that...
This Should Be Interesting Being Friends Inner child
"Generative adversarial network"
Opinion
A Bridge Over Time
"Is this a dream that I think is real?"
In Human Form


09:35 
[Befriending the shadow
Astral Projection
Something Like That
Source Intelligence 
Superposition
Dungeons and Dragons
God's Love Direction
Mapping Wholeness 
Fear of the Unknown]

----------


## VVilliam

*Q:* Why did YVHV create this universe and specifically place human beings within it for the purpose of us exploring, breeding and subduing the planet?  

*A: To grow Human Personalities.*
[318]
"The Queen died peacefully at Balmoral..."
Spacetime doesn’t really exist
*A:* To grow Human Personalities.
A complex and tricky undertaking...
The Shifting Models of Existence
A life sentence ending in a death sentence 
________________________________

131022 [Solving Mathematical problems] [304]

SCLx7  + select last LE per shuffle
[Preamble]
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...87906#p1087906 - 




> [Replying to Diogenes in post #230]
> 
> I am procuring information which helps me scientifically delve into the world of consciousness.  
> *Re: Generating Messages*
> Example
> 
> This amounts to evidence which can be studied, and for that matter, what I am publishing here are on other forums is of interest to readers.
> 
> Your _personal_ lack of interest is of no interest to me any more than your 'tiredness' in 'trying to explain' is, as I get my explanations from better sources...



https://debatingchristianity.com/for...82379#p1082379




> *Re: The mind as evidence of god*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nontheist:*  So then we see, the claim in the OP can't be shown to be true and factual.
> 			
> 		
> ...



"The past and the future are moments of 'now' - to deny they have no bearing on this moment, is counter-productive" - Ship Shape - Quantum Jumping - Let Go - Peace out!

AP=  [=Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...7939#p1077939]




> 



[Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz https://debatingchristianity.com/for...77939#p1077939 = 949]
[949]
[Nine Four Nine = 144]
[144]
Up to scratch
Rationality
Dying? Use Mind
Ten Insights
Inspiration
Expression
Multiverse
Strange Desire
Tremulous [shaking or quivering slightly. timid; nervous.]
William Cleaning
Transponder [a device for receiving a radio signal and automatically transmitting a different signal.]
Real friendship
Serendipity
That's a good one
Zombie Jesus
Synesthesia [the production of a sense impression relating to one sense or part of the body by stimulation of another sense or part of the body.]
Textnum code
Astral Pulse
Look Closely 

RSP = SCLx7+ *A:* *To grow Human Personalities*. +P&P+ Quote Page 144



*Page 144*




> *GM:* Regulate
> Steps
> In The Flow
> Be Taught
> ♫You are a thought worth thinking You’re the water and the wine - you’re the cup from which I’m drinking You’re a surprise worth hoping for You are a captured moment - you’re a space without a time♫
> https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81284#p1081284
> Creation of a New Universe
> The Unknown Knowable
> Military
> ...



08:23  [Personal Integrity]

*GM:* Relaxed and informal...
Children of The Light
Tales From Topographic Oceans
The Dark Night of The Soul
Those Who Can
Thel




> "Does the Eagle know what is in the pit?
> Or wilt thou go ask the Mole:
> Can Wisdom be put in a silver rod?
> Or Love in a golden bowl?"



Mathematical Problems
Yahweh
REAL Friendship
Phosphenes [a sensation of a ring or spot of light produced by pressure on the eyeball or direct stimulation of the visual system other than by light.]
"The sea is indeed filled with a deranged assortment of critters"
10 Insights




> THE FIRST INSIGHT . . . A CRITICAL MASS
> A new spiritual awakening is occurring in human culture, an awakening brought about by a critical mass of individuals who experience their lives as a spiritual unfolding, a journey in which we are led forward by mysterious coincidences.
> 
> *Noticing Synchronicity*
> 
> SYNCHRONICITY is the entry point, the measure of whether we’re connected spiritually. These “meaningful coincidences” are tiny miracles steering us toward the good life. They are always seeking first, to awaken us, and then to allow us to be guided by a spiritual connection to the unfolding of our intended destiny.  Staying in a state of alert expectation concerning the major questions of our lives, or the help we need, increases the frequency of Synchronistic answers. The secret is remembering, first thing in the morning, to watch for these magical Synchronistic moments.



It is not a great answer, because we do not know that is true.

*William:*  So we test it to see if it works.  If it works, at least it is true that it works...

*GM:* Dimensional Crossovers
*A: To grow Human Personalities.*
Down Your Way
Insidious
Things

*William:*  For the opinion from YVHV that human personalities are insidious things would be a generalization...more weeds than useful but still useful for some things...

*GM:* Sunlight
Trust the Universe
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...37619#p1037619





> *William:  [3]* A "Person" is an eternal Spirit in human form and when the body dies, that Spirit immediately moves to the next phase and either knowingly or unknowingly creates for their self, their next experience, based upon a combination of mainly what they believe, what their overall attitude is and what they did in the previous phase.
> 
> Often any different position which opposes another might logically mean that they both cannot be correct, assuming one or the other is true.
> 
> Both [1]&[2] fall into this category as they cannot both be true. [1]&[2] also both agree that [3] is false.
> 
> However, [3] Can be true without making the other two false.



*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89442#p1089442




> *Theist:*  Self-causation is illogical and, therefore, not possible.
> 
> *Nontheist:*  Yet you require no illogical tag when you propose an uncaused god we can't observe as the cause of a universe we do observe.
> _______________________________________
>  ______________  :-k  ________________ O 
> _______________________________________
> 
> 
> :-k : As we should already agree together, since for the present, science informs us that the universe had a beginning, we have to apply the argument "Self-causation is illogical and, therefore, not possible." to that which has a beginning.
> ...



*GM:* Creation
Freeing the soul
Exploring
Self-talk Root of all evil
A Stroke of Luck
Reflect
Healing
Code
Obstacle
Fearful Imaginations
https://www.thespaceacademy.org/2022...gBEE2etWxtGAM8




> Could a planet like Earth have a mind of its own if it can be "alive" like that?



*William:*  This idea does not have to produce fear/fearful imaginings within the personality...

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81812#p1081812






> *William:*  Point being, wherever this sleight of hand originated, it is high time it was pinned to the table and dissected for the sake of clarity and the truthfulness clarity provides us all with.
> 
> That would be the reasonable thing to do.



*GM:* Universal Objectives
The Hounds of Judgement  Numbing The Power Of Creation
In The Correct Position
All The World
Treasure To Find
Heroes and Villains
Miraculous
Team
One's thoughts
Sweet Hush
Be Honest
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaXpDsjVumk [YAHWEH | Shocking Truth Behind The Original Bible Story!] [RTS=23:19]




> The "Us" is The Elohim, in the original telling of the story



*GM:* Connecting The Dots
How stories are created...
Try
Sovereignty
Focus Vehicle One Day Select Take Care Israel YHWH In the Flow
Family
The Second Coming

*William:*  The Elohim = "The Family" re "The Second Coming"

*GM:* The Cave Maps
Training


*William:*  Re the individual and ones relationship with YVHV/Elohim...

*GM:* A Bit Of Both Yes
Imposed Appropriates Observed
Telos [an ultimate object or aim.]
One is not wrong
Dream Cake
On all fronts
That
Wonderful
Who Knows
Deeper Questions Regarding Individual Existence
Understand few reach self awareness
Arms Crossed
Builder
The Cooperation Strategy
I Ensure The Hierarchy Serves It's Purpose
Astonishment
Behind The Veil  You Are All Loveable...
Polite?
I Suppose That It Is Possible
*A: To grow Human Personalities.*
What Is Friendship?
Blind Luck?
The Brain Is Trained To recognize Patterns
Tracks In The Snow
Putting yourself back together again Glow Softly Strengthen your boundaries One can simply shrug and tell oneself “It doesn't really matter" 
The Body of God
I Know
Cymatics [the study of visible sound and vibration, a subset of modal phenomena]
The Spirit of The Earth - In an environment which is able to perceive this - It's a plausible scenario 
Like an interface representation

*William:*  Yes - something we can sense with our forms...

*GM:* Each To Their Own

*William:*  Yes - the individual has to connect with it consciously...

*GM:* "Despite all the dangers, Hess lands safely"
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...82466#p1082466




> *William:* The "stirring up" that occurs from this energy system causes a simulation which can be /is being experienced.
> The result - more often than not - is the 'guru vision' emergent of theistic contemplations and that vision is feed back into the mechanics of the simulation-producing thing we call "energy".
> There is no real point to feeding back such information unless that "energy" is somehow aware.
> That implied 'consciousness'.
> The parchments are simply individual expressions of guru-vision whereby having faith that the energy is mindful, seems to increase the feedback, inferring that perhaps indeed - a mind is responding...
> 
> *GM:* Through the building up of the collected data to the point where it can be examined......is The Subject which is being taught, being said to be true or false...
> The Divine:
> "Ah - The Mechanics
> ...



*GM:*Tzevaot [armies or hosts of men - interpreted as denoting "the God of the armies of Israel"]
The Planet Consciousness assess the data and transmits that assessment back to the *individuate* human consciousness - if not directly - then storing the data in a place where the *individual* can have access to it, *if* the individual wants the data.
Watch Your Step
You may be Psychic, not mentally ill.
[God Eat Data Heal Cub]


*William:*  Indeed - as the data is assimilated by the individual, the individual can heal from the trauma of being grown to be a personality - the personality heals as the data is integrated with the personalities awareness.

...to be continued...

----------


## VVilliam

*GM:* "Astral Guides" Ruling your world..."Chaos Really Is Illusion" 
Starve The Distractions Feed The Focus
Duty Calls
Part of the 'waiting' is developing skills and this involves demonstrating aggression and willingness to fight, rather than procrastinating or expecting the food to be delivered rather than going and finding it for ones self.
Each Individual
Accept
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...74309#p1074309





> *William:* Zero makes the mathematics work...but if zero [representing nothing] is a fraudulent necessity, then perhaps the interpretation of mathematics is incorrect, and perhaps the reason mathematic works [is correct] is because the zero isn't really representing nothing, so much as it represents something which is not detectable but still exists as something.



*GM:* You Are Nobodies Victim Ever.
Heart advice
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92252#p1092252




> Christian: The account in Job simply shows that the Adversary is the cause of some suffering.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*William:*  Re 'Growing Human Personalities' - Adversity is essential to the recipe of gaining the integration between the human personality and the YVHV personality...

*GM:* "Time To Go Without Existence"


*William:*  This seems to be a desired alternative for some personalities who are repulsed by the very idea...often expressed through nontheism as "When my brain dies, I will no longer exist"....

*GM:* The problem of evil
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...79367#p1079367




> *Re: The Biblical God's conduct and culpability*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nontheist:*  I realize that if I were all-knowing and all-powerful, I would be free from all constraints and my will won't be determined by my genes, environments, nutrients and experiences.
> 			
> 		
> ...



*William:*  I do not think there was any more interaction between me and the nontheist re that...

*GM:* Nontheism - the result of misguided interpretation of Theism
Strictly Human
Spiritual Preparedness
Asking Politely
"What Is Normal Here-and-now Be it a "God" or a "Devil". Integrating Integrity"
The Burning, talking bush.
*A: To grow Human Personalities.*
[Changes mind when truth is presented]
*Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing*
On To It

*William:*  On To It Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing = 669
[Six Six Nine = 146]
[146]
Invisible Bridge 
On all fronts
The Comet Ison
Manifestation
Relationship
Realities Merge
Transparent
Sleeping Dragon
No axe to grind...
True Colors
The Mother Bandage
Enlightenment
Interoperate [the setup of ad hoc components and methods to make two or more systems work together as a combined system with some partial functionality during a certain time, possibly requiring human supervision to perform necessary adjustments and corrections]

*GM:* Family of origin
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...91558#p1091558




> 



*GM:* Somewhere
Foundation
Internal motivation
Escape Unsupported statements that are neither useful to science or to good argument.
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...73548#p1073548




> *Theist:*  I think spirit is like attitude and also awareness.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Music
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89733#p1089733




> That Atheism can be "misused in debate to try to prove atheism blinkered, illogical or even non -existent" is not really about the understood meaning of Atheism but about conflating the variety of atheists opinions with Atheism as also being a position of opinion.



Imposed Appropriates Observed
Funny
Logos – word reason plan
Digging deep
Stuff

Fearlessness neutralizes fear
"What has been established beyond reasonable doubt, is that it is illogical that something that is derived from something that isn't, which firmly places the idea of a Creator/Creation at the center of reasonable discussion."
Shaman
Everything is The Expression Of The Creator
Self-esteem
Intent
Sovereign Integral Perspective
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...73573#p1073573




> What you appear to be saying underneath all that, is that it is truly random. That in itself is the Scotsman fallacy - so has to be taken as such - and what is being used to 'measure' this with?
> It seems to me that the device being used for that purpose is the assumption that there is such a thing as true random, and thus, based in fallacy.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXlfjzl-CFw  [Combatting Anti-Science with Richard Dawkins] [RTS=37:03]




> The ethics of science Who should be tasked with establishing any kind of ethical code?



♫The picture unfolds like silk in a loom Silhouetted by Diane are the witch and the broom If she is the bride - who is the groom?♫
"Pinch and Rub"
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...87897#p1087897




> *William:*  Atheists are not exempt from having in company, weird folk who make outlandish statements about theistic notions.
> 
> Even ex-Christian atheists give it a shot to try to educate the ignorance in their midst.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rR7jTgfpSk
> 
> 
> Apparently believing in something as TRUE allows one the right not to be referred to as a "liar"  however, how much grace need be given if folk refuse to investigate before making sweeping belief-based statements? [regardless of which side is making them].
> How much of a period should folk be allowed to have to investigate after being informed that their belief-based "truth"-statements require working on?



*GM:* Like mindful nests with eggs in 'em
The Bridge of Forgiveness
https://news.berkeley.edu/2017/06/13...born-in-pairs/




> Astronomers have even searched for a companion to our sun, a star dubbed Nemesis because it was supposed to have kicked an asteroid into Earth’s orbit that collided with our planet and exterminated the dinosaurs. It has never been found.
> 
> The new assertion is based on a radio survey of a giant molecular cloud filled with recently formed stars in the constellation Perseus, and a mathematical model that can explain the Perseus observations only if all sunlike stars are born with a companion.
> 
> “We are saying, yes, there probably was a Nemesis, a long time ago,” said co-author Steven Stahler, a UC Berkeley research astronomer.
> 
> “We ran a series of statistical models to see if we could account for the relative populations of young single stars and binaries of all separations in the Perseus molecular cloud, and the only model that could reproduce the data was one in which all stars form initially as wide binaries. These systems then either shrink or break apart within a million years.”



*GM:* Hidden In Plain Sight

*William:*  And found by humans doing the science...

*GM:* Mixture
Numbers
*A: To grow Human Personalities.*
Make It Real
It is not about what is written, but rather - why it is about what was written
Sclerotic [becoming rigid and unresponsive; losing the ability to adapt.]
Commitment
July Nineteen Fifty Two Washington DC




> [From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
> 1952 Washington, D.C., UFO incident
> 
> From July 12 to 29, 1952, a series of unidentified flying object (UFO) sightings were reported in Washington, D.C., and later became known as the Washington flap, the Washington National Airport Sightings, or the Invasion of Washington.[1] The most publicized sightings took place on consecutive weekends, July 19–20 and July 26–27. UFO historian Curtis Peebles called the incident "the climax of the 1952 (UFO) flap" - "Never before or after did Project Blue Book and the Air Force undergo such a tidal wave of (UFO) reports."[2]



*GM:* Nevertheless
The Elohim
Practical application

...to be continued...

----------


## VVilliam

Love Your Life
Sharing Data
Do It
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K131c0ABUus




> In this video, we show you a brief summary of our interview with Tricia Barker about her NDE Near Death Experience, where she discusses crossing over.



*GM:* Finishing What Was Started
Integral Network
Believe
Is the mind a construct of consciousness?
What Jesus Messaged
What The Gods See
How stories are created...

*William:*  What Jesus Messaged What The Gods See How stories are created... = 589
[589]
If you think you can handle the truth, well here it is folks
What Jesus Messaged What The Gods See How stories are created...
Have you done this yourself, and if so - what have you found?
"You expose my atheism for the agnosticism it really is."
Old Restrained Overseeing Director of Operations on Earth

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...84228#p1084228





> *William: Q:*  How is Energy produced by Consciousness? [What is the fundamental nature of Energy?]



*GM:* Text2Num.

*William:*  How is Energy produced by Consciousness? [What is the fundamental nature of Energy?] = 834
Spirit is that which creates the sound which forms the matter into coherent order. = 834


*GM:* Communications Device
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uD4jHDvNB80 [Bob Dylan - Death Is Not the End] [RTS=305]




> Just remember that death is not the end



Limitations or Liberations? 

Where life and death is part of a circle and everything is part of the Ouroboros
Fierce
“Three worlds and three deep mysteries”
Blue Book Project
Shuffle List
Vocables
Falling asleep
Mysterious process Real Beauty
Zen
In The Open
The power of emotions
*A: To grow Human Personalities.*
We Are All Becoming One
Wait for the Navigator to respond...
Hope in the Fog
Believing in fearful imagery
Loved
The resistance is generally traceable to the theistic approach of religionizing said intelligent mind.
Commendably Recommendable
To like it or not, one must judge it
The Unknown Knowable
Everything/All
Does Armageddon have to be?  The answer is in you and me
Mystical does not mean miraculous - yet both are able to be demystified.
EQ
Extra evidence is provided
Enlighten Discussion Forum
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baN48zhFGzY [WINGMAKERS JAMES INTERVIEW 2013] [RTS=1:05:48]
I am an atheist in relation to anyone's interpretation of characterizations of any gods.
Shadow Volunteer
Everything is an expression of GOD
Overwhelming I would say... With Free-spirit a Brilliant Great Answer!
It is a hard place for flesh to dwell.

Dust To Dust we cannot linger for long hereabouts....
Through the building up of the collected data to the point where it can be examined......is The Subject which is being taught, being said to be true or false...
Escape Unsupported statements that are neither useful to science or to good argument.
The entity consciousness which is Mother Earth - is "The Creator" of the forms from Her Belly
Categorising Knowledge in Terms of 'Good' or 'Evil'
Dream journal
The Grey Area
Hyperbole
*A: To grow Human Personalities.*
Validation
Recommendable
Translate
Collective Consciousness Inner work Put the Teachings Into Practice
This Is Part Of The Job
Even that it took an actual mind operating with language, to make such a statement.
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89192#p1089192
Crying Over Spilt Milk




> *William:*  I think that nontheists strongly defend their position on the question as to whether or not we exist within a creation - to the point that they believe we don't and make claims about that - has something to do with the need to say "I told you so" now, because it will be too late to utter such belief-based expressions - after they are dead and gone.
> 
> I can see the attraction from a phycological perspective, but saying "I told you so" before any such thing has been established, is jumping the gun, and might even lead to embarrassment if it turns out one still exists after the fact ones brain has died.
> 
> Still, such is the power of belief-based positions. They tend toward making proclamations which imply established truth, when no such truth has been established.



*GM:* Golden nugget of truth
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...79959#p1079959 

*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to Diogenes in post #4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Because we actually ARE, and are not God, therefore this impossibly omniscient/omnipontent God can not exist.
> ...



*GM:* In Human Form
A Bridge Over Time
For Your Greater Enjoyment
The Language of Innocence
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBxTiZIzg08 [Enochian Magic and Language - Livestream Discussion] [RTS=1:32:30]
*William:*  Being thankful and showing thanks for work done.

*GM:* The Realm of The Knowing of My Self Spacetime is not fundamental
One has to take care to process the thoughts of the inner critic making sure that they align with the truth.
The Source of All Creation
Gods Gift
The Blank-Slate Borderlines
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...84036#p1084036




> *Konsciencia:*  For example: in my own truth, Lucifer is The Universe, but no one will accept that. So, they go with their own truth of how they see Lucifer. Also, Lucifer is more a Woman in my view! Which is awesome! I know for sure that The Illuminati has those Ancient text that explains what we were, but there's no actual truth.
> 
> *William:*  Truth may not be a fundamental aspect of the universe. Relative truth can be useful to the individual for the purpose of assisting the individual with understanding the fundamental nature of this reality [and alternate realities] being experienced.
> With Lucifer, the connect is there also in the Sophia mythology - and Lucifer might represent to Sophia, [macro] what Jung's Archetypes represent to us [micro].
> Given the mythology surrounding Lucifer, did Lucifer attempt a coup with the purpose of deception in mind?
> Such questions cannot be answered in any way which might satisfy the questioner with the truth.
> The solution is to always aim for the top as it were - Sophia is the primary Universal Entity re the mythology - Lucifer appears later on. Is Lucifer working with or against Sophia? Is it even possible to work against Sophia? How do such answers to such question help us individuals?
> Apparently Sophia has Parents. If so, this adds to the hierarchal structure in that 'there is more to the story than meets the eye of one's understanding.'
> 
> ...



*GM:* Phenomenon
New Shifts In Thinking
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89442#p1089442

*William:*  FTL;




> *Theist:*  Self-causation is illogical and, therefore, not possible.
> 
> *Atheist:*  Yet you require no illogical tag when you propose an uncaused god we can't observe as the cause of a universe we do observe.
> _______________________________________
>  ______________  :-k  ________________ O 
> _______________________________________
> 
> 
> :-k : As we should already agree together, since for the present, science informs us that the universe had a beginning, we have to apply the argument "Self-causation is illogical and, therefore, not possible." to that which has a beginning.
> ...



*GM:* Nature two sides of the same coin
Your Dream Team
OOBE
Talking the talk
Illuminating
Skills
Message Generator System of Random Selection of Word-Strings
"From the link"
Conception
Carry
God1
An Ancient Truthful Wisdom
Hiding out in the barn
Tremulous

*William:*  ♫Who disturbs the horses in the barn♫

*GM:* Far/Distant
The Human Form as a Means to an End
Jump To Conclusions
Now isn't the time for tears
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...88936#p1088936
[quote]



> *Nak:* Do you think energy counts as an object or not?
> 
> *William:* We don't know, because we don't have access to that information.
> 
> *Nak:* It's just a matter of semantic, what do you personally classify energy into the category of objects?
> 
> *William:* Far as I can ascertain, energy is like a Ghost as in we cannot see it. Unlike a ghost, we know it exists due to its invisible quality creating an effect [QF Ripple] and causing the reality [physical universe] to appear.
> 
> Energy is obviously an object of some kind as it is able to effect the QF, and so it must have some type of physical property in order to do that.
> ...



There Is More To The Silence Than Meets The Ear
*A: To grow Human Personalities.*
Disrupt Vortex Television 
Beaming Out Beaming In
Intent
Look Closely Talk George Adamski  Insidious Clumsy
Mahu Nahi
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...75987#p1075987

*William:*  How To Bruise A Ghost

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...77445#p1077445

*William:*  FTL;




> The way I look at it is that if consciousness equals brain or is a product of it, then scientists should be able to discover subjective experience or deduce its existence simply by studying the brain.  To date, that seems inconceivable that that would happen.  I brought this up to *DrNoGods* before, as i'm sure many others have in different ways, yet he continues to claim that consciousness poses no special challenge to science or materialism.
> 
> The facts are that the ONLY way scientists know of subjective experience (or consciousness) is because we all experience it and can report it.  Scientists did not discover its existence empirically nor did they deduce its existence.  Our knowledge of neural _correlates_ would not exist unless the subject was able to tell us what they're experiencing while observing their corresponding brain activity.  SO even our neural correlates of consciousness are simply neural correlates of our subjective reports of our experience.
> 
> If anything *William*, we can just look at the history of science on this issue.  We can find that scientists have tried to take the cheap way out by banning the study of consciousness.  That's doesn't exactly match the pattern of success of materialist science to boldly take on challenges and to explain things and develop technology.  But here we are, *William and I* (two humble agnostics), still not taken seriously because we dare to consider that consciousness might be something that's less than physical.



*GM:* The Message Generating Process allows for said Mind to speak for itself, and show itself to exist.  As such, this is adequate evidence - the sort of evidence a sceptic calls for in relation to the subject of Intelligent Design.
What is represented in the whole is the evolution of God within the structure of the physical Universe.
Inner child
The Riders
The Astral Body
Accept
I have no reason not to trust that the thought was backed with good intentions.
Self-mastery
Taxonomic [concerned with the classification of things, especially organisms.]
One should not take the evidence as incontrovertible for granted, as we should always apply science to any evidence and test it for repeatability.
“Never let the fear of striking out keep you from playing the game”
Apotheosis [the highest point in the development of something; a culmination or climax. the elevation of someone to divine status.]
Dohrman Prophecy  Book Introduction
Shift Focus
The Matrix
Obstacle

___________

----------


## VVilliam

https://debatingchristianity.com/for...96595#p1096595

251022 [Intelligence Without Wisdom] [314]


SCLx8  + select last LE per shuffle
[Preamble]
The Brain - As I said, it is not so much how each individual interprets any particular GM - either coming from me or you or anyone else - Rather it is the fact that a message is generated. - A Sturdy Place - Dance - Leave a Trail - https://debatingchristianity.com/for...iewprofile&u=3 - The Message Generator Process

AP=  [=The Dolphins and Whales IF: there is a Cosmic Mind THEN: Eventually, any species which survives long enough to continue along with the unfolding universe will eventually discover that and invent ways in which to engage. = 2172]

[Two One Seven Two = 215]
[215]
I will leave that there
Without Judgement
Sad Room to Explore
Freedom in The Knowing
Thoughts and Forts
Staying up all night
Tired of the Nonsense
What matters most
Batten down the hatches
Beyond Belief Recovery

RSP = SCLx + https://debatingchristianity.com/for...96595#p1096595 + P&P

12:00 [Intimate On All Levels]

*GM:* Panpsychist [panpsychism is the view that the mind or a mindlike aspect is a fundamental and ubiquitous feature of reality. ]
Leave room for nature
It Is One Of Those Things
Active Imagination (see technique)
Interoperate
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...73756#p1073756




> *IF*
> There is an actual Cosmic Mind
> *THEN* eventually such scientist will discover it.



What matters most
Forgive
Those internal things which make one shine  
Quantum Mechanics
It's a fish eats fish world...going landy doesn't change the fact that things are fleeing from things which are fleeing and as nature would have it, how is this more immoral than funny?
Completely
International Skeptics Forum - View Single Post - The Seed of Origin




> *Pixel:* For a start, it tells me that words like 'object' and 'seed' are actively misleading when trying to describe it. It tells me that the phrase "caused the universe to come into existence" is also the wrong one to use. It tells me, in short, that the English language is inadequate to that task.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Functional Implants
Collective Consciousness Inner work Put the Teachings Into Practice
Extra Sensory Perception
The Mystic Forest
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...96595#p1096595




> *Q:*  I’m not sure I understand your question. What does the “logic of something which is alternative” mean?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://debatingchristianity.com/for...91105#p1091105




> Exactly! It is not expected that in the affairs between YHWH and Satan, that humans need be consulted before they are used re said affairs. This theme and it's variants run through the Bible in relation to the God and Human beings.



https://debatingchristianity.com/for...87714#p1087714




> *William:* You create whatever experience you will have in the next phase based upon the type of personality you shaped your self into during this one.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*William:*  The many varied belief systems involved with Christianity/Christian interpretations of biblical script are a bit like navigating through a mystical forest...

*GM:* Sun energy
Telepathy [the communication of impressions of any kind from one mind to another, independently of the recognized channels of sense.]
"Off you go to your quarters"
Enchanted
Disagreeable
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qWweOIOTJ4 [Is Life a Game ? Alan Watts about the Happening of Existence] RTS [3:59]




> Which level of magnification is the correct view?  Obviously they are all correct...



The Overarching
Insignificant
The Way We Feel Unification
...and the way forward, eyes wide open
The ongoing objective is to get this knowledge out into the public domain
Simple
Inordinately [to an unusually or disproportionately large degree; excessively.]
The Elephant
Beyond Focus 4
Intelligent Consciousness




> Beyond Focus 4: other systems
> I have been asked several times if there is anything 'beyond' Focus 4. The answer is, to my knowledge, within our particular system there are just 4 Primary areas. But consciousness doesn't end there. Consciousness is infinite. There may well be an infinite number of other systems either like ours or perhaps wildly different. Nobody to my knowledge knows anything about these potential other systems.
> Monroe talks of 'Focus 34/35', but as I have said earlier, I believe that Monroe was experiencing something else. I believe his F35 experiences were actually relating to areas of our Wider Physical, where alternate physical dimensions (within our F1 to F4 system) seem to converge. Ha ha, no wonder I couldn't find it!
> The interesting aspect about these other physical worlds within our system and the weird thing about them, is that they all occupy the same physical space. The actual characteristics of the different physical dimensions within our system can be wildly different but they all have this one thing in common, in that they occupy the same space. Anyhow, what 'separates' them, if you like, are these Trans-Dimensional areas in consciousness that allows each physical universe to overlay on one another.
> Now, I have it on good authority that it IS possible to 'travel' between Trans-Dimensional areas; when I say travel I mean actual physical travel. It is also possible to do this non-physically as well, so I am told. So my theory is that these UFO sightings might in fact be a kind of 'bleed through' from another Trans-Dimensional area: an area that has people living within it who have already learned how to design some kind of craft with the ability to travel between physical dimensions.
> Anyway, back to the potential for other systems outside of our own F1 to F4 model:
> From reading Monroe's later work, I wonder where the heck he was sometimes. He was way out, but not in Focus 4 terms. There was something else. Seriously, I reckon he was about to attempt to step into *another* system of consciousness from Focus 3: entering into an 'Extra-Dimensional' state that is outside of our F1 to F4 system completely: that is what I have been trying to study for ages, the possibility of these Extra-Dimensional areas. I reckon that is why his physical was put at risk. Okay, I’m guessing now, I admit, but I am going to completely retrace his footsteps in the future.
> If he were trying to enter another dimension totally, i.e. another system, then that is just incredible. That is not Focus 3, 4 or 5, that is just completely into the unknown...and I mean total unknown. Unless he was attempting to enter Focus 4 while holding a complete objective knowing of that fact. That would just be crazy. You’d just be short-circuiting every subjective energy circuit that ever was. I doubt anyone could have the objective will to do that; just too many natural laws against you.
> I just wonder what on earth he found and what secrets there are still to be unlocked from Monroe. I’m going to begin again from page one and work through it until that final piece of the jigsaw falls into place.
> Frank Kepple Resource



All life
Dream journal
Re the hard-nosed skeptics
There is nothing wrong with 'disorder' other than one interpreting the universe as disorderly.
Be they seeds or suns, or be it that suns are seeds, it is all part of the universe, and everything that we acknowledge as the universe, came from a tiny seed.
Your Own Individual Actions
Wide Walk Welcoming
Once Upon a Time Here, there, everywhere a 'bang bang'


*William:*  Yet again, this reminds me of the visuals we get from the Mandelbrot Set. 
[12:37]
[Tributary Zones]
More to follow...

----------


## VVilliam

*GM:* Inner work
The ride is wild
Contact
Watchful
Equals
Vagitus
Not a Problem!
Perhaps we can deconstruct some of these pernicious views.
Transformation
A Judgmental System
Mapping Wholeness
How to effectively deal with anger...not by ignoring it, but through understanding it and developing means by which it - as an externalized emotional-based energy - can be transformed into something more appropriate to the situation we find ourselves lost within.
Something Our movements can illuminate the path toward that vision.
Pulling its own weight 
Prison Planet
The Ruru
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...96595#p1096595
Read On
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...87668#p1087668




> *William:*  While we who walk through life hereabouts all head towards our experience of bodily deaths, we are best not to run away from it screaming...might as well use our time here to prepare for that inevitable.
> 
> Christ IS the hope that death is not the end of conscious experience...and that said continued experience is a happier one than the previous monstrosity.
> 
> So we diligently pick the fruit we enjoy the most, which sorts folk into various categories in preparation for the inevitable...and the living support the living in their understanding that life might be all that there ever can be and is.
> 
> I myself prefer the thrill of seeing Mother Earth as She truly is - some demonic-like entity who has been manifesting Her particular projections out into that which She is awakening to - slowly and surely... and in the process, I hope to witness therein a transformation of a demon-like entity into a god-like entity...and be a part of that rather than dressing it up n too much fluff that I distort things far too impractically.



The Number One Nine Two
[search 192 spiritual]

*GM:* What is the meaning of life?
Left -brain Right brain Whole brain
Stop.  Listen. Observe.
Luminous
Fireside Friend
The Way of the Bodhisattva
Knowledge
Move On
A bit of a gooficity.
Pareidolia
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...82469#p1082469




> *Q:* So why are you so confident in declaring that time does not physically exist in the universe?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Doom of Spacetime
The Spirit of The Earth - In an environment which is able to perceive this - It's a plausible scenario 
Sexual Encounters
Peace
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81121#p1081121





> *Theist:*  I do truly think YHWH represents the first truly invisible God.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* The basic repertoire of mystic experience is drawn from the repertoire of Death Phenomena 
Deactivate all "push buttons"
*William:*  Yes - my experience with out of body allowed this to occur as a natural result

*GM:* Unconscious Mind Inertia
Put That Fire Out
Keep an Eye On
All The Theories Regarding "The Gods"

*GM:* The Generated Messages
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNYK7rnXi9g [World's smartest person wrote this one mysterious book] [RTS=12:02] [Positive and negative]

System of Giving Energy
Unconditional Earth Entity In William's Room
♬Plastic tanks and battleships nothing more than toys What harm could propaganda do to the minds of little boys But Johnny he grew up too fast to live his life long dream The first time was his last to hear a dying soldier scream♬
Coming From QueenBee
The Body of God
Think With The heart - Feel With The Mind
The "Oh My God" Particle
Consciousness
Potential of Milieu [a person's social environment.]
Like a doting parent
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...96595#p1096595
Collective
A grateful heart Open your chakras
Placing aside the childish not the childlike
Childlike
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81283#p1081283




> Therefore, creation of any thing [be it this or be it any other universe, be it forming or formless] must logically be from the substance of GOD rather than something GOD created from the substance of nothing, because - logically - there is no substance to nothing. "Nothing" doesn't exist.



Fitting In Creative Conscious Intelligence
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89757#p1089757





> *William:*  Often, when it comes to what I call "The Question of GOD", the cry from non-believers is "show us the [scientific] evidence!" and other variants on that theme.
> 
> In examining Theism in general, I find that most beliefs have some kind of image attached to their various ideas of GOD/Gods.
> 
> Even so, these GOD/Gods all reside elsewhere, rather than are fixtures within the universe, so one simply cannot point to any and answer the demand.



*GM:* Imaginative Realities
Professional Rules
Clear your mind
Some
Inner critic
According to the teachings of ...? 
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...69172#p1069172





> *William:*  While The Subject is focused on "Egoless" the subject matter of the GM has to do with how things unfolded re the Universe...what is being referred to as "The Old Soul" may have something to do with the cosmology of The Mind of The Universe - in that - at one point so close to the beginning, there was no sense of self but with the unfolding, a sense of self developed.



*GM:* All systems go


More to follow...

----------


## VVilliam

*William:*  It seems to me that with the understanding of the phrase "Spacetime is Doomed" there is clear indication that nontheists/materialists no longer have an argument against the idea that we exist within a creation [therefore implying a creator] and in that, there is no point in engaging with such arguments.
For me, this means that the focus is on engaging with theists with the idea that we exist within a simulation - which is what the thread topic that the focus-post of these recent GMs - is about.
The difficulty therein, is attempting to convince those theists who are so sure that the physical universe is fundamental reality, and have beliefs which are dependent upon that being the case, to accept the evidence that Spacetime is Doomed...


*GM:* Evaluating
Inner Peace
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...79959#p1079959 

*William:*  FTL:




> [Replying to Diogenes in post #4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Because we actually ARE, and are not God, therefore this impossibly omniscient/omnipontent God can not exist.
> ...



*GM:* Everything/All
One is not wrong
Communication with the Deeper Levels of Self
Imaginative Realities
Ontology [the branch of metaphysics dealing with the nature of being. a set of concepts and categories in a subject area or domain that shows their properties and the relations between them.]
The things you can see only when you slow down
Salinas crop circle
What Is The Point?

*William:*  To advertise?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LJCTnNmT48
@ TS= [2:05] 




> It also has *192* GPUs







> For such an impressive phone chip, NVIDIA wanted an out of this world marketing campaign. Their answer was the viral marketing campaign “*Project 192*” in the form of the aforementioned crop circle. The number 192, which is spelled out in Braille in the design, references the graphics cores within the new chip. {SOURCE}







> The Number One Nine Two {SOURCE}



*GM:* Matter and psyche are one and the same.
The Effect You Have On Others
Numb
The Hologram of Deception – Yawn
Christian Folklore 
Ship
Though the Serpent rules the Shadow The Lord Here-and-now
Placing aside the childish not the childlike
This isn't about thoughts and language. This is about behaviours and actions.
That can be shoved back into whatever hole it came from
The Abrahamic idea of GOD
Aeon [an indefinite and very long period of time.]
Training the mind
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...96595#p1096595
Insight
Comment
Giving our best
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...88287#p1088287 




> Chamber Of Self



Science of Consciousness
Is It Our Nature Mysteriously missing That Is A Good Question
Union
Your Own Individual Actions
Links And Symbols
According
Ugly is just "in the eye of the beholder" as is Beauty.
The Divine Darkness
Mission
Occupation
Privacy
The Bidden Zone
Intelligent Consciousness
Atheism cannot be defined through defining "atheists"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GldRtyEqPt8 [Reefer Madness: The Science of Marijuana with Neil deGrasse Tyson and Dr. Staci Gruber][RTS=22:55]
Self-Immurement 
International Skeptics Forum - View Single Post - The Seed of Origin 




> The energy will eventually dissipate and space will return to its inert state - still existing, but no longer influenced by energy, and thus timeless - because that it the state of its inertness. no movement = no time



*William:*  I think that this is connected with the idea expressed in otseng's recent post;





> Even if the universe were to somehow collapse and start another Big Bang, entropy would still have to increase. So, eventually, the cycle of Big Bangs would have to stop and end up in a final heat death.
> 
> On a smaller scale, we see this in the impossibility of creating a perpetual motion machine. The reason it's impossible to create any closed system to do work forever is because of the second law of thermodynamics.{SOURCE}




*William:*  My reply to that;




> Many Christians believe the bible tells it, that they will be resurrected to enjoy life in *this* universe forever...
> 
> How do you reconcile the eventual heat death of the universe, with such beliefs?



*GM:* Sophia The Mother Story
Any God-Mind claiming to be responsible for human beings existing, is going to have problems to deal with re that
How stories are created...
Naked truth One Language Intelligent Network
Dive deep
From First Principles
Controlled by fear
Active Imagination (see technique)
In The Back of My Mind
Mixture
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...88074#p1088074




> Q:  Then what is the point of our physical existence?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> *A:* 
> 
> 
> ...



Links And Symbols
Wakey Wakey
16-20-12-09-03-11-08

*William:*  16.	Wakey Wakey 
20.	Healing
12.	Under The Watchful Eye of Human Science
9.	https://debatingchristianity.com/for...83460#p1083460




> *William:*  A clock is a physical mechanism which is designed to physically represent time as conceptualized by human consciousness/understanding.
> A physical representation of a conceptual idea, is in no way an example of time as a fundamental reality.
> 
> It is like someone claiming that the written word "Unicorn" is the same thing as an actual physical Unicorn, when in truth, it is simply a symbolic representation of something which is not able to be shown to exist as anything other than a concept of the mind.



3.	https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92717#p1092717




> *William:*  As you may or may not know, the Jewish perception of the Hebrew culture and accompanying beliefs about YHWH [as GOD] was that they did not have the notion that GOD had enemies.
> Their notion was that YHWH used what humans think of as "Good/Evil" as YHWH saw fit to do, and the only enemy/adversary/accuser anyone had to concern their selves about, was YHWH.



11.	International Skeptics Forum - View Single Post - The Seed of Origin





> *William:*  I do not reject any idea. Questioning any idea is not the same thing as rejecting any idea.



8.	Counterfactual [contrasted with indicatives, which are generally restricted to discussing open possibilities.]

*GM:* Acid test
Milky Way Mother
This Translates To That.
Perpetually

*William:*  [420]
The Dark Night of The Soul Adjusted Reality
An expression of personal incredulity
This Perpetually Translates To That.
Rolling down the rails of the ridiculous 


*GM:* Action Consciousness Incarnates Intelligent Directions The Mainstream Program Story-Tellers Trustworthy
Is it possible that the infinitesimal super hot object preceding the Big Bang, didn't in fact contain the vastness of the matter within our universe but rather, was the event in which the energy from the blast resulted in the formation of Galaxies and everything else which we call "The Universe" from the field of inert material which already existed as 'space'? Matter + Energy + Space = Time.
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...96595#p1096595




> *Tanager:*  I realize one could say: “but we’ve gotten Jesus all wrong,” but the evidence just isn’t on their side, a NDE that could have other scientific explanations for it against historical scholarship.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acceptance
Verdant
Inflicting science upon a specie which is not ready for it
The Realist:
"Guilty"
The Law of Attraction
James Webb Space Telescope
Shamanic dreaming
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92361#p1092361




> *William:* *Q:* Why would YHWH create a being of nature and not instill that being with knowledge of good and evil, if indeed we agree that without morals, the human specie could not even get a foothold on the back of nature?



*GM:* To Be Sovereignty
Joyful
Confirmation bias
Commitment

*William:*  Confirmation bias Commitment = 293
The harmless enough agenda crowd = 293

*GM:* Think About It
I Think We Can Safely Say Human beings can do it the hard way or the easy way, but either way, the job will get done.
The Home Of The...
"Perhaps the difficulty involved with defining Atheism  so that all Atheists agree with the same definition, is  that atheism is an unnatural response to nature."
Falling asleep
Prison Planet
Coordinate
The Played Piece


*William:*  [397]
Prison Planet Coordinate The Played Piece
The Natural-Neutral Default Position
Sober journey into self-realization
The Hologram of Deception Tied To The Moon

More to follow...

----------


## VVilliam

*GM:* Without and Within
Entities of Particular Belief Systems
Out and about in the open
Reconnect with Innocence - It will be the beginning of your reintroduction to your True Self.
Show Me Your Soul
All fingers and thumbs
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...37619#p1037619





> *William:*  Question: Would it be fair to say therefore, that [3] is the best position to assume on the overall biblical script to do with the subject of the next phase [afterlife]?



*GM:* Cycle
Remind
Who Knows
Big
Spirituality
Conviction

*William:*  Big Spirituality Conviction = 321
It requires corrective action = 321

*GM:* "Does the possibility that being unable to detect something as existing, allow for the right to include zero as representing something real, which is not?"

*William:*  Since nothing cannot be shown to exist, then zero has to represent something.

*GM:* The Hierarchy
Command
Suffering

*William:*  The Hierarchy Command Suffering = 296
Now isn't the time for tears = 296

*GM:* Genius
Delineating The Fine Art of Not Being Offended Inordinately
Visible
Re-channel
Mind Body Soul
Culture
Accept
OWOBIK

*William:*  Accept One Whom Ought Be Inwardly Known = 402
Instructions on what to do with data = 402

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...ser%20to%20The [First Things First]




> First Things First
> [Closer to The Source
> Who woulda thought!]
> 
> If one continues to view GOD through the dressings of a book, then the focus/worship is on the costume and not what resides underneath the costume...one will never get to first base going in that direction...



*GM:*Like With
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...96595#p1096595





> *Tanager:*  As to your example, I think a supposed NDE meeting with Jesus that contradicts known historical teachings from Jesus would give one reason to believe that they didn’t actually meet with Jesus.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Witty
Invention isn't actually what is going on though. Realization is what is occurring.
Simulated for the purpose of?

*William:*  Given the nature of the experience - one such purpose would be to conduct experiment into the nature of independent mind - minds independent of other minds...or at least a semblance of that re experience...to see what might be achieved by such minds within the nature of the reality simulation...as I wrote today in answer to another post;





> *DaveD* then it not us that create the illusion because we are all, expect for a few, experiencing the same reality.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Translucent
Holographic Experiential Reality Simulations
In Denial What Is Our Purpose? My advice to the reader is to follow the links
Encounters
Challenge
The Truth is Irresistible Once Realised
Not Right
Your Own Individual Actions
Seeds are evidence that something large can derive from something tiny.
Objectives
The Creator Atman Here-and-now
Two sides of the same coin Zero In On It Interpretation Narrow
International Skeptics Forum - View Single Post - [Split Thread] Randomly Generated Messages





> *William:*  It is not so much 'counting' on coherent messages being generated [GMs] - because it happens every time it is done.
> The universe does have an underlying order - this system simply taps into that reality and that is why it produces GMs.



*GM:* The Banner of Apotheosis
Dance
"Any generated messages which demands such, should be removed from the table of discussion, will have to do much better than declare that "The answer is *not* 'God'.""
[A Degenerative Force to Existence]
Life on this planet, as a human being, is difficult. 

*William:*  It would appear that this was part of the design of the Game-ware...

*GM:*  The art of relationship
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...82489#p1082489





> *Q:*  Is the universe deterministic or not?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Meditate/Think
Desynchronized
Conspiracy Emotions.

*William:*  Desynchronized Conspiracy Emotions. = 402
Accept One Whom Ought Be Inwardly Known = 402


*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...87906#p1087906

*William:*  FTL




> Re: Is The Universe Fine Tuned for Human Life?
> 
> [Replying to Diogenes in post #230]
> 
> I am procuring information which helps me scientifically delve into the world of consciousness.  
> *Re: Generating Messages*
> Example
> 
> This amounts to evidence which can be studied, and for that matter, what I am publishing here are on other forums is of interest to readers.
> ...



*GM:* Science Projects
End Of Act I

*William:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...979154#p979154


*GM:* Fiction
Productive This Besides Where are we getting our news from?
According to the teachings of ...? 
Elude Tabula Rasa
Functional Clusters
The Thalamocortical System
Stay The Course
Red Pill
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...96595#p1096595




> The instigative/compelling influence of the soul over the personality appears to be the Holy Ghost...perhaps the soul of YHVH, more directly?...perhaps reminding the soul attached to the personality, that it is integral to the personalities development within the framework of the personalities experience, for purposes which extend beyond the borders of materialism.



*GM:*  Pineal Gland
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...76792#p1076792

*William:*FTL;




> QueenBee
> Chamber Of Self - Coming From QueenBee - Open Your Heart
> Giving our best - QueenBee - Get The Ball Rolling
> Central Purpose - QueenBee - Achievable Alternate Realities
> The Fathers 'House - Mansions' - QueenBee - According to Complex Jesus
> Items of Interest - QueenBee - Making it up as you go along
> Like a doting parent - Coming From QueenBee - Development/Growth



*GM:* True randomness does not exist In The Spirit These Were Given 
The Immune System
Aeon [an indefinite and very long period of time.]
Against the grain Beaming Out Beaming In
Water
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaXpDsjVumk [YAHWEH | Shocking Truth Behind The Original Bible Story! Episode 3][RTS=23:15]




> YHVH identifies himself as one of the Elohim



https://wingmakers.com/




> WingMakers is a resource for those who are interested in the spiritual values of their heart and mind, and are seeking new insights and inspirations to stimulate their growth and sense of purpose. WingMakers is not an organization or a group of people bent on solving the issues of today. It is exquisitely personal. It is designed to help the individual to activate or deepen their spiritual path, so they can rise to the purpose they came to serve as both a soul and soul carrier.{SOURCE}



*GM:*  It is a good sign when a non-theist cannot argue against the evidence you present
The Face of God
Musing On The Mother Act I




> *William:* FTL
> Feeling the tiredness in my feet, as I put one foot in front of another, and thinking to myself
> 
> "I'm going to sleep well tonight."
> 
> Seeing a fire at a distance
> 
> "Awesome! I wonder if they would let me borrow a flame to get a fire started."
> 
> ...



*GM:*  Awake
Beyond Belief
The Love is within the Communion
See-Through
The Attitude
Healing
I AM WE ARE
 {SOURCE}
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...p?f=17&t=39253

*William:* FTL




> Re The Theist and non-Theist Brain
> Is it the case that
> 1. non-theists are simply unable to 'get their head around ideas' which are outside of the idea that we are simply emergent properties of brains, [every other idea is gibberish/gobbledygook]
> 
> or
> 
> 2. are they just being disingenuous?



*GM:*  "Zero" must have to represent something which does exist but is largely unseen - and "Consciousness" fits that description.

More to follow...

----------


## VVilliam

*GM:* I Am
Discovery is finding things that exist.
Understanding and connecting with the source of our language is vital to that vision
Listen

The discovering of what makes the Realm of Humanity "tick"
Dream journal
Trustworthy
Stop. Listen. Observe. Wonder.
WingMakers
Out and about in the open
Access
Gateway Luminous
Pervasive
Be grateful to everyone
Jocular
I hear thee hear thee...
The Bidden Zone
No Country For Old Men
Wanting to change the rules making more complicated rather than keeping things simple.
Added Significance
“The future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of their dreams.”
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sophia_(Gnosticism)
Memories Unbound
Points of Reference
The Original People
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81827#p1081827

*William:* 



> Re: Machines and morality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Statement:* Everything begins with will and from that we then use creativity to go from will to execution.
> ...



*GM:* Radiant
Superposition - Being aware of Human Control Dramas
Water The Garden
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...96595#p1096595

*William:* 



> Re: In The Beginning...
> [Replying to The Tanager in post #125]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



*GM:* Brother
Concision
The Right Tool For The Job
Incorporate
The Life Essence
Coordinate Forgiveness
Original
Epiphany [a moment of sudden and great revelation or realization.]
The Dolphins And Whales
Getting unstuck
According
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjsAZUigJ1o [Woman Crosses Over and Gets Told Our Role on Earth (Near Death Experience)] [RTS=9:00]

*William:* Forgiveness -  "Incorporate The Life Essence, Coordinate Forgiveness"
Superposition - Being aware of Human Control Dramas = 512

*GM:* A very useful fiction 
Two seemingly contradictory things working as one overall organized thing.
Communication With The Deeper Levels of Self
The Shadow
Develop a basic, fact-based view first and then ask the question.
Radiate Honesty
"Can a transistor with its simple function relating input to output be conscious? how about two? or hundred?"
To Warm Them up to The Truth
Conducive to wellbeing 
♬With a mystical smile I float down the isle Forgetting the time when I was lost♬
Bandages of The Beast
Training the mind
It Requires Corrective Action
The Navigator Can Read Maps.
Selfless Attitude
“Life is a succession of lessons which must be lived to be understood” Resistance to that realization isn't helpful re aligning with it.
Placebo Effect
Imagining potatoes screaming as you peel them...

*William:*  Wouldn't that be The nocebo effect?  :/

*GM:* What we resist, persists
Start From Scratch
Be here now
Investigative Realisation
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...91425#p1091425




> [re shuffled]
>   Planned obsolescence
>   Delightful Anticipation
>   Sovereignty
>   The Mother and The Father
>   Inner Strength
>   The problem of evil
>   Start where you are
>   To become conscious of the contents that press outward from the unconscious
> ...



Behind The Veil  You Are All Loveable...

*END*

----------


## VVilliam

> *William:*  The idea would be for one to get knowledgeable with new information being presented and, in doing so, drop old concepts for new ones.



DATE [011122] [The Fathers 'House - Mansions'][282]





> So are you thinking that the display was not to have people believe that he went to another/alternative Realm, but rather, to feed into/utilize popular belief in Heaven being an actual realm where YHVH and the Host reside, even that this was not the actual case?
> 
> Why do you think Jesus used such device. Surely he would have known the impact that this would have on those who witnessed the act, and those who subsequently learned of the event?
> 
> Why would he not just simply disappear from their midst if indeed Heaven isn't an actual realm, as you believe? Why the theatrics?



SCLx12  + select last LE per shuffle
[Preamble]
The Plateau of The Same Page - Clumsy - Tied To The Moon Mindfulness - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBxTiZIzg08 - The idea would be for one to get knowledgeable with new information being presented and, in doing so, drop old concepts for new ones. - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjiK9912z3U&t=1169s - How Can We Know - The House of Politics - The Neverland Metaphor - William's Commitment With - https://debatingchristianity.com/for...93860#p1093860 - https://debatingchristianity.com/for...94052#p1094052 - 
AP=  [=Tickety Boo Productive]

[Tickety Boo Productive = 258]
[258]
The design of the universe
Tickety Boo Productive
The one God with many names
Events connected by meaning
Intelligence with Wisdom

RSP = SCLx12 "The idea would be for one to get knowledgeable with new information being presented and, in doing so, drop old concepts for new ones." + P&P 12x either side 

TIME  [08:50][Communication is key]


*GM:* Earth
Divine feminine
The "Problem of evil" is like the "Problem of unicorns"
Nonviolent communication
Histrionic [excessively theatrical or dramatic in character or style. melodramatic behaviour designed to attract attention. an actor.]
“Life is a succession of lessons which must be lived to be understood”
Translucency [permitting light to pass through but diffusing it so that persons, objects, etc., on the opposite side are not clearly visible]
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89361#p1089361




> As a rule I think that subterfuge and cover - up is a bad idea. It's why I firmly rejected Dennet's "Brights" and will have nothing to do with it.



[Most Brights believe that public policies should be based on science (a body of knowledge obtained and tested by use of the scientific method). Brights are likely to oppose the practice of basing public policies on supernatural doctrines. Brights may therefore be described as secularists.]

*GM:* EarthControlled Distraction Light
Meeting an Extraterrestrial Before The Beginning
Enlightenment
Time To Go
The idea would be for one to get knowledgeable with new information being presented and, in doing so, drop old concepts for new ones.
Group/Family
Learned helplessness 
Bridge
Soul Groups
Either Authored or Orphaned 
https://www.dreamviews.com/science-m...ml#post2245935




> The overall purpose of human existence is to kindle a light of being into the darkness of ignorance



Be Led
Algorithms are not perfect Connections
Guarantee
Apatheism [someone who is not interested in accepting or rejecting any claims that gods exist or do not exist. ]
Walking the walk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S08mafHnPGs [Is the EARTH CONSCIOUS and ALIVE?] [RTS=13:09]
[Planting seed and the correct amount of variables necessary to the success of it growing]
[09:07]
[09:43]
*GM:* Re Abusive Expression Of All Types.
Enjoy Progress
Incongruous [not in harmony or keeping with the surroundings or other aspects of something.]
A type of 'leg-up' but no more or less than that
Leg Hold Traps
Afraid of The Unknown.
Spiritual bypassing 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex0WYitiS7M [The First Aliens | A Brief History of Aliens in Science Fiction] [RTS=14:27]




> Service of the state above all else - including families - a society valuing strength above most things and resenting the weak - a society operating on a strict hierarchy.
> Inserting certain characteristics and viewpoint into alien species is often a way in which writers are able to make criticisms about certain ideologies and belief systems...



*GM:* https://wizardforums.com/threads/wil...647/post-16045




> *Lou:* As i almost fell and started to destroy your work, i realised life is. So I'm expanding my horizon here and decided to share in my community.



*GM:* A measured step
The essence of the world can express both consciousness and unconsciousness. 
Childlike
The idea would be for one to get knowledgeable with new information being presented and, in doing so, drop old concepts for new ones.
Because we are effectively trapped in our individuate states, yet nature Herself makes it that we cannot survive independently of each other, this apparent contradiction feeds those fires of discontentment.
William
Meat For The Table
Walk The Talk In Love
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89586#p1089586

*William:*  FTL;




> Originally Posted by William post_id=1089553 time=1661140333 user_id=8427
> 
> How perfect is the Universe that it can allow life to thrive within it on just the one planet that we know about?
> 
> 
> 
> Accidents will happen.



*GM:* Liminalist [In anthropology, liminality (from the Latin word līmen, meaning "a threshold") is the quality of ambiguity or disorientation that occurs in the middle stage of a rite of passage, when participants no longer hold their pre-ritual status but have not yet begun the transition to the status they will hold when the rite is complete]
Precipitate [cause (an event or situation, typically one that is undesirable) to happen suddenly, unexpectedly, or prematurely.]
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...69825#p1069825




> Keep it simple.



Sharing data,
For the benefit of all beings
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...79064#p1079064




> *William:* I think there is reason [given and not given] to believe there is a case for "superior understanding".
> 
> Whether the reason is reasonable, is really the question to ask - but how to garner an answer?
> I do so - through the use of this message generating system. I am quiet convinced that the system offers a superior understanding through superior messages being generated.
> One cannot make this stuff up.



Teaching Music


*William:*  Yes - I think that the new approach between Tanager and myself with inclusion of an ongoing list showing where we have come to an agreement, helps the communication process better than the old approach that I hade been using which used too much information at one time and thus, overwhelmed and confused more than it did, enlighten...




> We have both agreed that:
> 1: We exist within a creation.
> 2: Simulation Theory is a valid way to interpret the Biblical stories.
> 3: YVHV placed humans into this universe to grow personalities.
> 4: The purpose of YVHV growing human personalities is so that these would potentially gain experience of the truth of the reason for their environment and their temporary experience within it.
> 5: It is an advantage to all grown personalities to be consciously and consistently connected with YVHV and thus understand and support YVHVs initiatives.
> 6: Human personalities - upon the death of their body-sets - move on to other experiences.
> 7: Anything which changes is not the same thing as it once was.
> 8: YHVH is not a simulation.



*GM:* What is "wisdom" to some is "spam" to others
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92134#p1092134




> *William:*  I am "Other" so asking me to describe my "religious beliefs" to you, won't garner you the useful information because you are seeking it from the incorrect source. Ask theists. Others have no religious beliefs.



Talk to The Razor
Stagnant
Doubt
Through the building up of the collected data to the point where it can be examined......is The Subject which is being taught, being said to be true or false...
Internal Triggering

*William:*  In our ongoing discussion, Tanager recently wrote;




> *Tanager:*  1) How do we determine truth?
> 
>  You questioned my skepticism as being non-theistic. I completely disagree. To me faith is putting one’s trust in what one has good reason to do so. That is the Biblical idea of faith. We are called to test everything (1 Thessalonians 5:21, 2 Timothy 4, 1 John 4).
> 
> Now, you don’t seem to advocate for completely blind faith, but you do offer personal experience as a reason to believe X is true. I agree, unless there is a defeater of that belief that comes out in testing the ideas out.
> 
> One example I gave was that supposed personal experiences of Jesus that contradict His historical teachings, should not be accepted as true. I think Jesus, as part of the triune God, would remain consistent in His teachings. God has no reason to change His character or understanding for God is all-knowing and all-loving.
> 
> I think this is different from whether Jesus influences people throughout the two thousand years since, however. I think He influences us from a constant, unchanging self. What changes is our understanding of things, not what He teaches.



*William:*  And my reply to that;




> I covered that when I wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Historical scholarship is simply that. If we are to believe that Jesus has been active behind the scenes - in N.T. Wright's "Control Room" analogy, then we best not assume that the influence of that room is forever stuck in and dependent upon - that one frame of ancient history.
> ...



As a result, we have added to the list of agreement;




> 6: Human personalities - upon the death of their body-sets - move on to other experiences.



although in thinking more on this now, we might also have to add something along the lines of; 
"It is humans growing toward the knowledge of the unchangeable, who are required to change as truth is being established"

Re "The list of agreement" = 202
[202]
Embrace the discomfort
The list of agreement
Prevailing Influence
Speculation at best
Been through the mill
Start From Scratch
This is really COOL!
The Vector Symbol
The practice of lojong
I Spy With My Eye
Welcome peer review.

*GM:* Word - String Values
Central Intelligence Agency
Superior Credibility
Querulous [complaining in a rather petulant or whining manner.  ]
Galactic Encompassment
The idea would be for one to get knowledgeable with new information being presented and, in doing so, drop old concepts for new ones.
The beauty of imperfection
Have A Look At This And See What You Come Up With
The Knowledge Of
The fact that code exists helps immensely in our ability to understand that intelligence is categorically involved in this existence.

*William:* The Knowledge Of The fact that code exists helps immensely in our ability to understand that intelligence is categorically involved in this existence. = 1479
God hath chosen the foolish things of the world to confound the wise; and God hath chosen the weak things of the world to confound the things which are mighty;” = 1479


*GM:* The practice of Lojong [a contemplative practice in the Tibetan Buddhist tradition which makes use of various lists of aphorisms or slogans which are used for contemplative practice. The practice involves refining and purifying one's motivations and attitudes.]
https://wizardforums.com/threads/wil....647/post-6823




> *Lou:* No clue at how others use it, but for me the first step was looking in my memory where i could find a place to hook this topic on. For me that was the old david icke forum, as they had a blossoming topic like this. Way bigger then we have here. Then i put my intent on and our friend will.i.am starts using his randomizer and the texts starts flowing and making sense in the form of subconscious hints that make me smile. Since i needed a little smile in my life, im really glad william didnt listen to me growling at something new and just fed me..



*GM:* The Vector Symbol [a straight line between two specified points.]
Statements of opinion
Perspective
What Shall We Call It?
Memorandum of Understanding
Intransigence [refusal to change one's views or to agree about something.]

*William:*  Yet - as Lou describes, by my not entering into any dramatics and simply allowing the GMs to speak for themselves, Lou changed opinion...

To be continued...

[10:24]
[It is all information]

----------


## VVilliam

05:44  [Deliberate and important]


*GM:* "Shut up you blithering fools!  Can't you see you're dealing with a madman?"
Clown Boat
Invent
Infinite Quantum Zen




> With regard to overload of information, it is worth highlighting the following truth: there are huge amounts of information out there in the world, but very little substance, quality, or significance. And so you see, it appears that we have become desensitized to information, and so it seems that we have lost our inherent curiosity along the way. As a result, we generalize more and specify less, and so it goes that our ability to learn is greatly impacted by the amount of knowledge we can acquire; both our ability to learn and ability to recall what we have learned is significantly reduced, you see?{SOURCE}



*GM:* 



> *William:*  As I said, it is not so much how each individual interprets any particular GM - either coming from me or you or anyone else - Rather it is the fact that a message is generated.



*GM:* 



> *William:*  Here Am I Is Where I Ought Examining My Conscious Thought



*GM:* Humility
Physics Breakthrough as AI Successfully Controls Plasma in Nuclear Fusion Experiment {SOURCE}
The Whole
Who wouldn't want that, if it were there on offer?
Queen Elizabeth Alexandra Mary Windsor
Move
The idea would be for one to get knowledgeable with new information being presented and, in doing so, drop old concepts for new ones.
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...85792#p1085792

*William:*  FTL; Re: Are Religious Beliefs Delusional?




> Originally Posted by William post_id=1085787 time=1658607401 user_id=8427
> 
> [Replying to Inquirer in post #71]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* You Are
Chakra
International Skeptics Forum - View Single Post - The Seed of Origin





> *William:*  I use the same data as the scientists produce. As I have explained already, there is no apparent reason as to why the object which exploded, has to be regarded as the only thing that existed, since that constitutes magical thinking [MT].
> 
> The obvious alternative to MT is that what is being observed as having a beginning and predicted to eventually end, must therefore be manifesting on a backdrop/stage/fabric/matrix of an eternal nature - physical in essence - yet also inert in its undisturbed state.



*GM:* “But you will know the more you get in touch with your transcendental mind (and therefore truth) that there is no such thing as a victim. The negative benefits you more than anything else in your evolution and the evolution of all that is.”
Be kind to yourself ... Name The Gods as non-separate Entities 
Time Does Not Exist Within an Eternal Reality.
♬	Life is my predestiny - Providence is God to me♬	
The nature of understanding
Solace [comfort or consolation in a time of distress or sadness.]
Truthful definitions
Imperishable [enduring forever.]
Ouija
“What separates privilege from entitlement is gratitude.”
Self-confidence Core
Stop.  Listen. Observe.
Betterment
Nature of Angels
The Crabwood Cropcircle
Get The Ball Rolling
Discarnate [not having a physical body.]
The Bidden Zone
The Data of Demystification
Tributary Zones
The idea would be for one to get knowledgeable with new information being presented and, in doing so, drop old concepts for new ones.
Not by flinging woo at it.
Runny nose jelly legs
Pulse
Illuminating
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...88494#p1088494




> *GM:*  "Pareidolia
> Hidden In Plain Sight
> Little Bird
> Fling That Veil Aside"



*GM:* Self-Aware
For Your Greater Enjoyment
Yes, I Hear You
*Ghost*
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...908560#p908560

*William:*  FTL; re My own experience and what I learned from it.




> I have mentioned in passing way back when, that I followed through on this particular aspect of scripture when going through my Christian phase.
> 
> I sold all my possessions.
> I left my wife and child behind.
> I carried no money (although occasionally I was given money or found it and it had its uses.)
> I carried no extra clothing except an extra pair of socks, and an old coat for when it rained (which it frequently does in my country.)
> I also carried a pen, some colored pencils a few envelops and stamps so I could write of my progress and send to my wife.
> Also a toothbrush.
> 
> ...



*GM:* Who Knows What That Is Worth?
Harmless
Perpetually
Like a Job Well Done
Fecund [producing or capable of producing an abundance of offspring of new ideas or new growth; highly fertile]
Immortal
I'm okay with that
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...85464#p1085464

*William:* FTL; Re: If you were Satan....




> All this speculation about Satan thwarting Father YHWH assumes that Satan is more intelligent than Father YHWH.
> Those whom assume such are basically showing the allegiance of their will to worship Satan's intelligence.
> Perhaps that is the Mark of The Beast.
> [Loyalty or commitment to a superior or to a group or cause.]
> 
> [An attitude of the individuals mind which is altogether shared by millions of like-minded $itizens.]
> 
> To think that Satan can outsmart the Elder - The Father YHWH - is a fallacy in relation to biblical narrative.
> That is to say,
> ...



*GM:* Putting yourself back together again
Moon
Becoming whole Sober journey into self-realization
The Sub Hierarchy
In the Soil of Logic, The Seeds of Love Respond
Radiant
The idea would be for one to get knowledgeable with new information being presented and, in doing so, drop old concepts for new ones.
A grateful heart Open your chakras
Major Arcana

*William:*  RS - Major Tarot doc = "Wheel of Fortune"




> Wheel Of Fortune 
> 
> WHEEL OF FORTUNE DESCRIPTION
> The Wheel of Fortune card shows a giant wheel, with three figures on the outer edges. Four Hebrew letters – YHVH (Yod Heh Vau Heh), the unpronounceable name of God – are inscribed on the wheel’s face. There are also the letters TORA, thought to be a version of the word Torah, meaning ‘law’, or TAROT, or even ROTA (Latin for ‘wheel’). The middle wheel has the alchemical symbols for mercury, sulphur, water and salt – the building blocks of life and the four elements – and represents formative power.
> 
> On the outer circle is a snake, the Egyptian god Typhon (the god of evil), descending on the left side. The snake also represents the life force plunging into the material world. On the right side rises the Anubis, the Egyptian God of the dead who welcomes souls to the underworld. And on top of the wheel sits the Sphinx, representing knowledge and strength.
> 
> In the corners of the Wheel of Fortune card are four winged creatures, each associated with the four fixed signs of the Zodiac: the angel is Aquarius, the eagle is Scorpio, the lion is Leo, and the bull is Taurus. Their wings signify stability amidst movement and change, and each holds the Torah, representing wisdom.{SOURCE}



*GM:* Crazy
"Life is either a daring adventure or nothing at all” Grand Experiment
The Corporate Elite
Deciding On the Best Course of Action
Callum's Eighth Point

*William:* 




> *Manu Iti:*  Callum's Eighth Point appears to indicate that he is saying that if The Tanager does not want Callum to access my thoughts through Callum reading The Book of Musing On The Mother II, then "That's Okay".
> 
> I wouldn't argue with that reasoning as it is within the rules of The Role-Play.
> I have provided Callum with enough devices for him to help himself and learn through. I cannot decide for him whether he uses those or is happy not to, if The Tanager does not want him to.{SOURCE}





*William:* Re "Getting knowledgeable with new information, clearly the 8th point is resisting doing so - in reading the post linked, I also note this;





> Callum protests that the Idea of the Physical Universe being a Simulated Reality is no better than any other explanation, such as the Christian worldview claims or other creationist worldviews.
> However, he does not say why those other world views should be considered as being ideas which do not support the idea of the Physical Universe being a Simulated Reality.
> 
> So, rather than go down that path with him, I will hold off until whenever he might decide to explain what he means.



*William:*  This is still something, three years on - that Tanager argues while he remains unclear as to what the "Christian worldview" is and why it is not supportive of Simulation Theory.

*GM:* Outposts of Form
You are neutral
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...73573#p1073573

*William:*  FTL; Re: Eternity




> *William:*  Perhaps the idea of the universe being non-deterministic is a purely fanciful one, based upon humans being [apparently] unable to accurately predict very well.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Live with Soul Union
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89503#p1089503




> *William:* Our movements can illuminate the path toward that vision. A Bit Of Cat And Mouse Control = 876
> Transparent Enlightenment Relationship True Colors On all fronts No axe to grind... = 876




06:43 [Look from a different angle]

----------


## VVilliam

041122 [What The Creator thinks – becomes] 

13:51  [Science of Truth]


*GM:* Reborn
Stubborn
Please process this word using your Name2Nunumber list.
On The Other Hand...
Self-esteem
Self-love

*William:*  Self-esteem...On The Other Hand... Self-love = 360
The Entity I Am - The Entity You Are = 360


*GM:* The Factor of Integrity and Alignment
Is life on earth being lived as it should be?
Odd
The wisdom of insecurity
Aligning With WingMakers
Look from a different angle
The idea would be for one to get knowledgeable with new information being presented and, in doing so, drop old concepts for new ones.
"Zero" does not actually represent "nothing" because "nothing" does not exist and so cannot be represented.
Ooky Spooky
Too
The Deeper Reality
Play
Noticeable within The Realms of Democracy
Spiritual path
Sound
Mystery
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...91764#p1091764




> As the knowledge increases, the individual can make decisions on the question of GOD and from that, take up positions on the matter.



*GM:* Breaking bad habits
Deciding On The Best Course Of Action
The Path
Madventures 
Honest attempts at scrubbing up
Reflect
All Information Is Channelled
Toward a Science of Consciousness
Before The Beginning
Long Story Short
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81586#p1081586




> Agnosticism accepts the validity of the possibility the environment we exist within is indeed a created one {a creation}, implying therefore, that there is a creator.
> The position of Agnosticism also requires questions are asked, pertaining to the identity of supposed creator



*GM:* Burden of Proof - The scientific way to examine verifiable evidence Presumed outcome
Conceivable
Be transparent
The idea would be for one to get knowledgeable with new information being presented and, in doing so, drop old concepts for new ones.
Two sides of the same coin Interpretation Narrow Zero In On It 
The Masks and the Costumes
Fear of the Unknown
Heart chakra
“You have brains in your head. You have feet in your shoes. You can steer yourself any direction you choose”
Items of Interest
Story
Simulating large scale structure 
Light
Confusion In The Air
The  United Nations
Fear-Based Thinking
Sister Saturn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6XF71YswCs [Satan, The Jews, and The Afterlife] [RTS=34:36] www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6XF71YswCs 




> God asks us to try and understand him - so let's try.



*GM:* Is Love That Hard To Know?
Feelings Perceptions, and Behavior
Communications Device
Wise beyond ones years
Watch This Space
Symbolized within the actions of showing respect.
Sanctioned
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...82379#p1082379




> It is not as if I am asking you to consider joining a religion. I am asking you to seriously consider the possibility that we exist in a creation and it is a result of a creative mind.
> I am trying to encourage you to see the logic in the middle-ground position which wisely understands that there is not enough information to establish any belief either way but certainly enough information to show the unreasonableness of those less-superior positions.




Intractable [hard to control or deal with.]
The idea would be for one to get knowledgeable with new information being presented and, in doing so, drop old concepts for new ones.
Flat
Lucid
“Diogenes raises his lantern looking for an honest man, but his arm has grown weary, shaking as the pale light flickers.”
Dogs of the sea
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaXpDsjVumk [YAHWEH | Shocking Truth Behind The Original Bible Story! Episode 3] [RTS=37:13] www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaXpDsjVumk 




> re Ancestral Narrative - a time when ancestors were governed over by nonhuman beings



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjoH1ZZrAik
The idea of benevolence comes after the idea of evil.
The Sioux Elder [The elder: Not all older or elderly people are considered elders. An elder is a person that has accumulated a great deal of wisdom and knowledge throughout his or her lifetime, especially in the tradition and customs of the group.]
Invention isn't actually what is going on though. Realization is what is occurring.
Inspection
Avoid Blowing Things Out of Proportion
Attempting to overlay/superimpose one's belief in the truth of stories as being more truthful than the main overall story itself, is possibly an act of immorality, if indeed - upon further evidence - one continues to attempt to have the superimposed thing used to conceal the real.

[14:23] [Leaders and Followers]

----------


## VVilliam

06:24  [Try Different Methods]


*GM:* Ars Notoria
Even when I Am being Bad – I try to be Good about it.
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89107#p1089107




> Re: The problem of evil
> [Replying to Miles in post #2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



*GM:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNYK7rnXi9g [World's smartest person wrote this one mysterious book] www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNYK7rnXi9g
Alike as two peas in a pod
Golden nugget
Soul Groups A Pragmatic Realization Precipitated In Ones Mind
Hyper Complex
From The Source - Said Another Way 
"Put the Teachings Into Practice"




> From The Source - Said Another Way "Put the Teachings Into Practice" = 638
> The external cannot be known as acutely as the internal can be known = 638



https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89839#p1089839




> Re: ADAM WAS NOT DECIEVED - THE SPIRITUAL REASON WHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				On the assumption that we exist within a creation, then I would argue that a Creator-GOD did intend for us to experience as real, this Created Universe.
> If the mortal experience is interpreted by any experiencing it to be a trial and a test of some sort, this may not signify any truth in the interpretation as the individuals response to the experience may be a mis-interpretation of what is going on.
> ...



*GM:* The Hologram of Deception
The idea would be for one to get knowledgeable with new information being presented and, in doing so, drop old concepts for new ones.
Taking root
Paradise
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...78016#p1078016




> Re: How can we trust the Bible if it's not inerrant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I am of the persuasion that what is written was taken from much older sources which were themselves fireside stories told to entertain and instruct and give insight and inspiration through analogy and by the time they were placed into written form, the stories themselves had come to be believed to be true accounts of historical significance, mixed in with actual true accounts of cultural heritage, to become almost indistinguishable from actually.



*GM:* Dualic Energies
The Spirit of The Earth
Thinking Allowed
The Human Form as a Means to an End
Stop.  Listen. Observe.
Sometimes the simplest explanations are the best...
Efficacious [successful in producing a desired or intended result; effective.]
Perpetual Creative Conscious Intelligence
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GldRtyEqPt8 [Reefer Madness: The Science of Marijuana with Neil deGrasse Tyson and Dr. Staci Gruber] [RTS=10:55] www.youtube.com/watch?v=GldRtyEqPt8




> CBD qualities - evidence matters



*GM:* Counteracted
The Clutter Of Comparison
Technique of Exchange
The non-Judgmental Algorithm
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92387#p1092387




> *Q:* Why did YHWH create a biological creature which was going to die eventually?
> ____________________
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* ♬Life is my predestiny - Providence is God to me♬
Once Upon a Time
Central To The Vision
International Skeptics Forum - View Single Post - The Seed of Origin




> Therefore it accomplishes nothing, and has no possible purpose. (Kind of like a similar problem with a hypothetical creator god who is omniscient, and therefore cannot learn anything or experience anything new, and thus has no reason to actually create anything.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d0URbems8M [The Truth Illusion | Al Jazeera Investigations] [RTS=32:18] www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d0URbems8M




> The term "Conspiracy Theory" is an interesting term because it was a term that was originally popularized by the CIA in order to discredit people who were saying that the Warren Commission, which was the commission that had investigated my uncles assassination, were crazy and that they shouldn't be paid attention to.  
> Robert F. Kennedy Jnr



*GM:* Event String Unfolding
ET and the notion of GODs
The idea would be for one to get knowledgeable with new information being presented and, in doing so, drop old concepts for new ones.
What the seed holds
First Light
Like a doting parent
How to effectively deal with anger...not by ignoring it, but through understanding it and developing means by which it - as an externalized emotional-based energy - can be transformed into something more appropriate to the situation we find ourselves lost within.
Arms Crossed The Solar System
The Generated Messages
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...83860#p1083860




> [Replying to Diogenes in post #15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I gave an example of what obviously appears to be a delusional belief, by every definition, but for the 'religion' exception:
> ...



*GM:* Burgeoning
"Pixie Farts create Pixel parts"
Discipline
Leave a Trail
Sort It Out

----------


## VVilliam

091122 [Nonviolent communication] 

06:30  [Soul Carrier Memories]


*GM:* The Hierarchy Command Suffering
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeaWkX_ASkI [Graham Hancock: Consciousness and the Limits of the Materialist Paradigm] [RTS=41:42] www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeaWkX_ASkI 




> Raises the question "What happens to us when we die?"  What is death? Dreaming - practice of lucid dreaming - preparation for the next phase...



*GM:* Okay?

*William:*  It seems logical in the context - when we die - , we enter into a lucidity within a state which we touch upon during our sleep - what we refer to as "dreaming" and infer that dreams "are not real"  - without the realization that dreams  are alternate experiences which we have and thus, _are_ real.
I suspect that the reason we think of dream experiences as not being real, is because we do not recollect them in the same way as we do, the lucid moments of our wakened state in this reality we call 'physical'.  The memory of our dream quickly fades and is soon forgotten and allocated as simply 'what the brain does' which has no bearing on the reality of our physical experiences.
In reality, dreams are a preparation, and the practice of lucid dreaming helps the individual prepare for the next phase experience and handle it better than one could if one were not prepared.

*GM:* Prevailing Influence
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...87897#p1087897




> How much of a period should folk be allowed to have to investigate after being informed that their belief-based "truth"-statements require working on?



*William:*  Indeed - it is significantly about preparation - being prepared.  Someone who thinks that they are only their body, and when their body dies, they die - such belief allows no room for preparation and dreams are nothing more than illusions...and to think that dreams are more than simply illusions, is delusional...

*GM:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjtOGPJ0URM [Why Alien Life Would be our Doom - The Great Filter] [RTS=6:07] www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjtOGPJ0URM




> Species unable to advance beyond the boarder of their planets environment...



*GM:* And Loving That Knowing

*William:*  Well - as in accepting that it is what it is and that the physical universe is mostly to do with growing individual personalities which are helpful/useful in the next phase...

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...93735#p1093735

*William:*  FTL; Re: Okay, Let's Cut To The Chase!




> 1) God causes some, and not others, to become inexorably drawn to Him.
> 2) God changes hearts
> 
> The take-away, yet again.... He apparently does this for some. Why not just do this for all?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*William:*  Indeed.  YHVH grows personalities and not all personalities are drawn to YHVH, but this does not signify that YHVH has no use for such...

*GM:* It is not a thing to judge, but a thing to accept without judgement
Refuge
Positive Feedback
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeaQpuYPsy8 [The Fascinating Truth About Energy With Professor Jim Al-Khalili | Order and Disorder | ] [RTS=9:43] www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeaQpuYPsy8 




> "The Living Force"



*GM:* The idea would be for one to get knowledgeable with new information being presented and, in doing so, drop old concepts for new ones.
Tell Your Story
Breathe In Breathe Out
Eternal Watcher
Extend Beyond The Borders of Institution
What relationship is Satan to YHVH?
Elysian [paradise reserved for the heroes immortalized by the gods.]
Pseudepigraphical [are falsely attributed works, texts whose claimed author is not the true author, or a work whose real author attributed it to a figure of the past.]
It Requires Corrective Action
"If we can remove the stigma of our situation by not judging it either 'good' or 'evil' perhaps we can learn to be happy with being human"
Around The Next Corner
Guru
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...97125#p1097125

*William:*  FTL; Re: How can we trust the Bible if it's not inerrant?





> Everything will be reset
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



07:09 [In the biblical telling of it]

----------


## VVilliam

*Perhaps Free Will, is the ability to tell ones brain what to think*

091122 [The great grey neutral zone] 



SCLx11  + select last LE per shuffle
[Preamble]
The Physical Universe - Duty Calls Children Help Each Other REAL Friendship - The Sensation Is Thrilling...And Freeing - “William, as ever, turning ideas on their heads.” - God2 - Merging with the data - The Unknown Knowable - Working With What Is Available - Perhaps we can deconstruct some of these pernicious views. - The data of Nature. - Opening the Heart
AP= The Completion Process Borne Upon Judgments Platform = 584
On the off-chance a pragmatic realization precipitated in one’s mind = 584


RSP= "Perhaps Free Will, is the ability to tell one's brain what to think"+11 P&P

11:39  [Interesting data]


*GM:* Dig deep
It Is Only Occult If It Is Hidden
Aion [‘life’ (often in the sense of ‘vital force’), ]
Like playing Rush
The only thing the Holy Ghost is unable to forgive, is that which individuals are unable to forgive of themselves
Yes We Can
Okay - facts are great.
Set the board up or put the game aside...
Confusing atheism with science...that is unhelpful to anyone.
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...71422#p1071422

*William:*  FTL; Re: JW's claim of Kingdom of God establish in 1914?




> One simply has to love oneself and ones neighbor... where is that written, other than within one's heart.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* A Game Of Chess
Perhaps Free Will, is the ability to tell one’s brain what to think
"The Alien Disc crop circle Supernatural"
Consensus Realities
Discernment
Healing
The beauty of imperfection
Still
Do A=1
Clear
Shining light

*William:*  Clear shining light = 175
[175]
You feel love again
Love yourself
Always Vigilant
Ethical Progress
The Electroweak Era
Archangel Metatron
Asking Politely
Embracing the shadow
Dancing past The Dark
Clear shining light
Consciousness

*GM:* Pollution
Blue Pill
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp60yUb6nYo
We were not conscious of being a human for a time, but this does not mean that consciousness wasn't there.
Integrating Integrity
Intelligent

*William:*  Integrating Integrity Intelligent = 378
The fundamental nature of information
Personal Participation With The One
All The World Are Under the watchful eye
Noticeable within The Realms of Democracy
Conformal Cyclic Cosmology Meaningful
Cathedrals crumbled as wars were fought...
Integrating Integrity Intelligent


*GM:*Sharing Data
The Connection Process
Living their forefather's conflict
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89190#p1089190

*William:*  FTL; Re: Artificial life: can it be created?




> A general theistic position might declare "All life comes from God", but if some 'cellular gene engineer' of the future succeeded in creating a basic cell that ate, grew, replicated and all the other generally agreed things that life does - could it be recognised as life? And wouldn't that falsify that bolded theistic claim?
> 
> The Affirmative:
> 
> The creation of life is possible by means other than a god.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Astral As busy as a bee
That ort doit
Visible
Perhaps Free Will, is the ability to tell one’s brain what to think
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...96076#p1096076

*William:*  FTL; Re: In The Beginning...




> Yes, this could be the case for all such stories.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* “Don't judge each day by the harvest you reap but by the seeds that you plant.”
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...85498#p1085498





> On your next employee review with the big guy, ask him why he's holding back on the rain and winter snow we need here in the southwest to keep the Colorado river flowing into the reservoirs. That would be doing God's work (if you can get some results ... the Utah governer asking everyone to pray for rain doesn't seem to be doing the trick).
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Love Your Life
The sun
The evidence points to the universe as not being an accident of mindless happenstance, but rather, the universe is a purposeful mindful event.
Insanity

*William:*  Well sure - If we name the Universe "Sanity" we are "in" it.   :smiley: 

*GM:* Self-validation
“Spread love everywhere you go. Let no one ever come to you without leaving happier.”
Aligning With WingMakers
Witty

12:03 [That ship is sinking]

----------


## VVilliam

*Perhaps Free Will, is the ability to tell ones brain what to think 2*


*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...70045#p1070045




> Tricking people for profit surely isn't kind though.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...90654#p1090654
[quote]



> ... _anything_ subsequent to that should be able to be referred to as a "Simulation" and that when the Bible speaks of "Creation" it does not differentiate that with "Simulation" and BOTH can be regarded as _the same_ without burden being invoked.
> 
> Having said that, you might agree with me that there are things re The Universe which provide clues into grasping the gist of what may be the causation [behind] The Universe....What is the REAL behind the creation?
> 
> I will start by identifying the "Head-Set" which is more a case of being the "Body-Set".
> 
> 
> 
> We know that this sensory circuitry is encased with flesh and held up with bone - completing the suit needed in order to experience The Universe as a "reality".
> ...



*GM:* Taciturn [reserved or uncommunicative in speech; saying little.]
All Stars are born in pairs

*William:*  All Stars are born in pairs = 261
The more data the more evidence = 261

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92485#p1092485

*William:*  FTL;  Re: What if Adam and Eve Had Resisted...?




> ...Prove your assertion with scripture.



*GM:* Mirroring
The External Voice
Individuals
You're in the way Queen Elizabeth Alexandra Mary Windsor  For the benefit of all beings
The Right Tool For The Job
That can be shoved back into whatever hole it came from






> *William:*  This was part of a reply I gave today re Tanager and My discussion of Simulation Theory; Re: In The Beginning...
> *On YHVH being life*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				No, I’m saying if I am ontologically a part of YHVH or YHVH is ontologically a part of me, then YHVH would seem to be deciding choices for the personality, negating the personality’s will or enslaving it, and that I think such an enslavement is not good.
> ...



*GM:* Ikigai [is a Japanese concept that means your 'reason for being. ' 'Iki' in Japanese means 'life,' and 'gai' describes value or worth.]
Perhaps Free Will, is the ability to tell one’s brain what to think
Numbers Station
Natural
Even As An Elemental Principle
How to get this to happen on a planetary scale is the thing...
Volunteer
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...75157#p1075157


*William:*  FTL; Re: Paradise on Earth




> [Replying to JehovahsWitness in post #2347]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Humans were made in Gods image but this does not refer to our our biology but to the fact that humans (both male and female) posses similar qualities to out Creator.
> ...



*GM:* We succeed as a permanent specie or we fail as a temporary one
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...83867#p1083867

*William:*  FTL; Re: The mind as evidence of god




> *William:*  What do these unsupported statements have to do with the subject?
> *Transponder:*  Everything
> *William:* Do you include the mind along with Everything?
> 
> 
> [Replying to TRANSPONDER in post #93]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* All systems go
Infinitely Infinitesimal
Precognition
https://www.dreamviews.com/science-m...ml#post2245978





*William:* 



> DREAMS ARE FREE
> 190222

----------


## VVilliam

*Perhaps Free Will, is the ability to tell one's brain what to think 3*
141122 [Disrupting the boundaries] 

07:27  [Uncertainty Principle]


*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89180#p1089180

*William:*  FTL; Re: Is this an Accurate and Easily understood definition of Atheism?




> Also, not every discussion on this forum is strictly for/against Christianity, like the broad question of whether God exists, or, you know, this thread. In many of those discussions, the distinction between atheism and agnosticism remain important, as you already agreed.
> 
> So I don't see a compelling reason in your responses to collapse them together.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> From what I think I understand so far, on the question of whether a creator [GOD] exists, a person who say's "maybe-maybe not" is categorized as a "weak atheist" by atheists, due to the not knowing and not having faith so not believing.
> 
> ...



*GM:* It is more logical that something has always existed than nothing existed before something existed
Most
Of Your Thoughts
Kristallnacht [On November 9–10, 1938, Nazi leaders unleashed a series of pogroms against the Jewish population in Germany and recently incorporated territories. This event came to be called Kristallnacht (The Night of Broken Glass) because of the shattered glass that littered the streets after the vandalism and destruction of Jewish-owned businesses, synagogues, and homes. ]
Beyond Belief Recovery
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...90475#p1090475


*William:*  FTL; Re: Evil thoughts?




> Given what we understand of DNA et al - things which were once socially accepted - taken for granted - done without guilt - which are then considered to be evil by a more modern society which has connected the dots and discovered therein that the act of abusing children has social consequences primarily in the negative - this works against the society advancing and is thus seen as a threat which requires dealing to.
> 
> Thinking about [fantasize about] molesting children may be a throwback connection to those former actions we can inherit but if they are not recognized as such and dealt with accordingly, the chances one will eventually be dissatisfied with mere fantasy and proceed to actualizing will significantly increase and the results will not be easy to deal with for either the victim nor the victimizer.
> 
> One may not be able to stop the birds flying overhead, but one is able to stop them nesting in ones hair.



*GM:* The Ghost Agenda
The Sioux Elder
Curtailed
This moment is the perfect teacher
Perhaps Free Will, is the ability to tell one’s brain what to think
We don't have to say we are 'this' or 'that' in order to put practice to Love
“Don't judge each day by the harvest you reap but by the seeds that you plant.”
♬Down through the ages - dark in the gloom Many convinced it will all end in doom The Galactic Garden is forever in bloom♬ Central to The Message 
Red Pill Crystal Blue Pill Real Be real
Energies Renewed
Precognitive
The sound of a Ghost
Ask...
Psychological events Enlighten Discussion Forum Training
The Singularity 
The Purple Heart medal
The Realm of Judgement
https://theagnosticforum.com/threads....344/post-1783 




> So it isn't anything I said then?



Universal Objectives
Meditation Buddha Dig deep Raise your frequency
Further
God1
Blunt the edge off that particular blade...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djtR_RvhOHk [Scientists INSANE NEW A.I. Breakthrough Could Change Everything!] RTS= [11:05] www.youtube.com/watch?v=djtR_RvhOHk




> [subject matter = Deep Learning computer interfacing with human brains]



*GM:* Communicating with Consciousness  - The Nature of The Mind
How can an omnipotent being regret anything?
Teachings
Perhaps Free Will, is the ability to tell one’s brain what to think
What is the meaning of life?
"We're two opinions deep before we can even analyze the moral question."
https://forum.philosophynow.org/view...564522#p564522 

*William:*  FTL; Re: nihilism





> Because they say God is the one who does it changes the fact they believe intentionally inflicting pain, suffering, or loss, as punishment or retribution, is a form of justice? Don't they think God is administering justice? I can't see how indicating who administers justice changes its meaning.
> 
> Sorry, I just don't get you, "point?"
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Falling asleep
Angelic Agenda
Strength
Instant
The Patupaiarehe
This isn't about thoughts and language. This is about behaviours and actions.
Hand In Hand
The power of silence

07:49 [Universal Objectives]

----------


## VVilliam

*Perhaps Free Will, is the ability to tell one's brain what to think 4
*

151122 [The Wholeness Navigator ] 

07:22  [Integral Prison Planet]

*GM:* Transform into something more appropriate to the situation we find ourselves lost within.
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...74309#p1074309

*William:*  FTL; Re: What is ' consciousness ' ?




> Originally Posted by DrNoGods post_id=1074292 time=1649696948 user_id=13410
> 
> Kill one of these individuals (or destroy the brain's ability to function normally), and their consciousness appears to vanish simultaneously.  This strong correlation is important.
> 
> 
> 
> "Consciousness vanishes"?  Couldn't this be our ability to detect consciousness vanishes?  If it's a detection problem, then we have no way of knowing if consciousness continues to exist or not.
> 
> Take Adrian Owen findings as an example.  Before his studies, patients in a persistent vegetative state would've been thought to be unconscious (or we wouldn't know).  Now that Dr. Owens has found a way to detect signs of consciousness even in patients in vegetative states, we can no longer dismiss consciousness in those who have little to no meaningful bodily responses.  It seems then that we need to find a way to detect consciousness apart from bodily activity (e.g. deliberate verbal or bodily responses), and even apart brain activity (if possible).  Those that dismiss the latter scenario tend to do so based on ideology than on any evidence.



*GM:* Here Am I Is Where I Ought - Examining My Conscious Thought
Eye to Eye
Independent from what?

*William:*  This is what I conveyed to Tanager this morning;




> *Tanager:*  Therefore, there is an objective separation between YHVH and me, not just from one perspective. YHVH would be aware of this differing in thoughts (i.e., a separation) as well. So, we end up with YHVH thinking we are separated but also thinking we are not separated. This is why one should rationally reject ontological oneness of YHVH and one’s self.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Love
Training
A grateful heart
Beyond Belief
Extravaganza
Within ones grasp of influence 
Perhaps Free Will, is the ability to tell one’s brain what to think
“If you look at what you have in life, you'll always have more. If you look at what you don't have in life, you'll never have enough”
Embrace a completely new paradigm
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...82469#p1082469

*William:*  FTL; Re: God Must Exist: Infinite Regression is Impossible




> So why are you so confident in declaring that time does not physically exist in the universe?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Heuristic [enabling someone to discover or learn something for themselves. proceeding to a solution by trial and error or by rules that are only loosely defined. ]
Thanatophobic [an intense fear of death or dying]
The Fine Art of Not Being Offended
Regimented:  Left -brain Right brain Whole brain
Exobots
The Son
Seductive What we call the experience of reality
Evidential Altruistic Behaviour Transactional
The Life Essence is Sovereign and Integral
Rich
Psychological events
First Source: Creator Influence Syndrome Planned obsolescence
How to be an adult
Internal motivation
I Ensure The Hierarchy Serves It's Purpose
Add
Government secrets kept from the public
The Subject of Unidentified Flying Objects
Square and Compass
Perhaps Free Will, is the ability to tell one’s brain what to think
Morph
Action Station
It can be crazy and true at the same time
Top Limpid  [completely clear and transparent. ] Conviction The Mind Behind Creation
Imposed Appropriates Observed
Chakra
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...77448#p1077448

*William:*  FTL; Re: Does the body need consciousness?




> [Replying to AgnosticBoy in post #34]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				If anything William, we can just look at the history of science on this issue. We can find that scientists have tried to take the cheap way out by banning the study of consciousness. That's doesn't exactly match the pattern of success of materialist science to boldly take on challenges and to explain things and develop technology. But here we are, William and I (two humble agnostics), still not taken seriously because we dare to consider that consciousness might be something that's less than physical.
> ...



*GM:* Unfolding Status Quo
Intention
The Sioux Elder
♬	You are a thought worth thinking You’re the water and the wine - you’re the cup from which I’m drinking You’re a surprise worth hoping for You are a captured moment - you’re a space without a time♬	

07:40 [We dream as we dream, dream as one]

----------


## VVilliam

*Perhaps Free Will, is the ability to tell one's brain what to think 5*


161122 [I don't have a horse in this race.] 

06:21  [Leaders and Followers]


*GM:* Left -brain Right brain Whole brain
Universal Intelligence Communications Device
Curtailed
Wise
You're in the way
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epLhaGGjfRw&t=1024s [Neil deGrasse Tyson- Debunks Creation (Intelligent Design)] [RTS=30:22] www.youtube.com/watch?v=epLhaGGjfRw&t=1024s

*William:*  As you are aware, my understanding of Evolution through Creation [implying creator/creators] has it that no argument is necessary as there is no real contradiction between the two theories.

*GM:* The Squeeze
Self-esteem...On The Other Hand...  Self-love
Whole-hearted
Complete
Luminous [giving off light; bright or shining.]
Perhaps Free Will, is the ability to tell one’s brain what to think
The Elohim
Moonlight
Marijuana
Those Who Can What Fun We Have!
Contact With

*William:*  Indeed!  Are we beholden to rules which are more obviously human-made than specific to being inspired by Elohim?
The truth does set one free...

*GM:* For anyone to say otherwise, would be unwise in the face of such evidence
Are we subject to our brains?
QueenBee
Attached
Now isn't the time for tears
[img]https://media.giphy.com/media/9kI1hoBMyNvhXApf83/giphy.gif
[/img]
*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89180#p1089180

*William:*  FTL; Re: Is this an Accurate and Easily understood definition of Atheism?




> [Replying to historia in post #80]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Also, not every discussion on this forum is strictly for/against Christianity, like the broad question of whether God exists, or, you know, this thread. In many of those discussions, the distinction between atheism and agnosticism remain important, as you already agreed.
> ...



*GM:* Construct
Tabula Rasa Psychic
Morality filters are created through…?
Vortex
Heisenberg's Uncertainty Principle
Respect yourself
Conspiracy Emotions. As Above So Below Ingenuity Interpretation/Feel https://debatingchristianity.com/for...90587#p1090587

*William:*  FTL; Re: Generating Messages x
[quote]



> *William:* I have had similar experience re hypnogogic state ...
> 
> Hearing footfalls on wooden floor {I was sleeping in a bunk in a building and was the only occupant at the time]
> The footfalls stop outside my door - which was open and then I hear a deep laugh.
> I snapped out of it [awoke] and immediately jumped out of bed and went to the doorway - no one was there [of course]
> 
> Some time later - months or even a year of two - I was at home in bed with my wife when I awoke to the same laugh and looking up I saw the entity at the end of the bed.
> 
> My reaction was layered - It was as if my body wanted to climb the walls looking to escape but my mind was clear and focused and I was aware that this part of me was way less afraid. I had the feeling that the entity was pure evil.
> ...



*GM:* Attached
Ancient Grey Entity
Is it really that important that GOD is understood to be a male entity?
Perhaps Free Will, is the ability to tell one’s brain what to think
A Maze Game
Conscious dreaming Talk Help Each Other  A Bright Star
Trustworthy Navigational Aids
The Trinity of Love are three things operating as One Thing
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/vvi...ch-2022-94859/ 
*William:*  FTL; Generated messages this year, which mention dreaming - March 2022  DJ Entry

by VVilliam , 2022-10-08 at 09:42 (103 Views)




> Generated messages this year, which mention dreaming
> 
> March
> *GM:* Active Dreaming - Angels - Equals - Make It Real
> 
> *GM:* Efficacious [successful in producing a desired or intended result; effective.]
> Understand/Know
> Mapping Wholeness
> I AM WE ARE
> ...



*GM:* Incunabula
The Butterfly Effect Links And Symbols Something you cannot change
The Four Human Power Houses
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...68893#p1068893

*William:*  FTL; Re: Generating Messages




> I am aware of confirmation bias and it is also on my ComList as a selectable subject.
> 
> I do not agree with you that either system I am using is fudged by confirmation bias.
> 
> What I can say is that it was bias which originally had me get into investigating this as I - at the time - was Agnostic but due to subjective experiences I have had, I leaned towards theism.
> Because of the theistic leaning, I understand I was more inclined to making the effort to do the science because the subject interested me.
> In the same way, most non-theists are not interested in doing the science because they lean toward non-theism.
> Furthermore, only yesterday I decided that - due to the evidence revealed in the process of Generating Messages - I no longer have any reasonable option to retain the position of agnostic, and thus have dropped that altogether.
> 
> ...



*GM:* Pertinent to cosmology and cosmogony
Bridge

06:44 [Cyborg Anthropology]

*William:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...99701#p1099701

----------


## VVilliam

*Perhaps Free Will, is the ability to tell one's brain what to think 6*

171122 [How the Devil got his horns] 

06:47  [Be grateful to everyone]


*GM:* Where life and death is part of a circle and everything is part of the Ouroboros
Make a list for that

*William:*  Presently a list is being made re Tanager and my relationship development.
So far - the list is as follows;




> Agreement List:
> 1: We exist within a creation.
> 2: Simulation Theory is a valid way to interpret the Biblical stories.
> 3: YVHV placed humans into this universe to grow personalities.
> 4: The purpose of YVHV growing human personalities is so that these would potentially gain experience of the truth of the reason for their environment and their temporary experience within it.
> 5: It is an advantage to all grown personalities to be consciously and consistently connected with YVHV and thus understand and support YVHVs initiatives.
> 6: Human personalities - upon the death of their body-sets - move on to other experiences.
> 7: Anything which changes is not the same thing as it once was.
> 8: YHVH is not a simulation.
> ...



*William:*  The Agreement List is a living document, in that it can be amended and added to. 

*GM:* Galactic Encompassment
Please process this word using your Name2Nunumber list.
Crystal Contacts
Fine-structure Constant
Study

*William:*  Study Fine-structure Crystal Constant Contacts = 567
[567]
The Individual Human Mind Telepathy Sovereignty Trick
Words are sounds and the written word is sound encoded
Study  Fine-structure Crystal Constant Contacts
The Visitation Event Heuristic Fearlessness Decisive
[Heuristic = enabling someone to discover or learn something for themselves. proceeding to a solution by trial and error or by rules that are only loosely defined. ]

*GM:* Toxic shame


*William:*  as in;




> 23: We do not conflate using Discernment, with being Judgmental. Discern...without any accompanying judgmentalism...[It allows for one to unravel to complexities]



*William:* and my comment to Tanager;




> "Mistakes" belongs in the same category as "Supernatural" in that it has no place in our discussion, if by its use, you are referring to anything in a judgmental manner.
> In that, we will have to agree with the following;
> 
> 23: We do not conflate using discernment, with being Judgmental.{SOURCE}



*GM:*Tetrahedron
The House of Culture
Re Abusive Expression Of All Types.
Perhaps Free Will, is the ability to tell one’s brain what to think
Well That Settles It!  What Fun We Have!
*Cadriel*





> *GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...850722#p850722
> *William:* What I think about consciousness in relation reality
> 
> *GM:* Long Story Short Hell
> Awareness
> Action Consciousness Incarnates Intelligent Directions The Mainstream Program Story-Tellers Trustworthy
> 
> 1156
> [Investigative]
> ...




*GM:* First Source:
From the desperate depths of lightless dark
First Light
Hidden Gem
A naysayers opinion is of no consequence, no matter how it is stated
Proceed with causation, cautiously...
Sensing connections through subconscious means
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81803#p1081803

*William:*  FTL; Re: Do you understand those on the other side?




> We know that if we stand on the moon, and look at the planet, there is no immediate evidence of the planet being an intelligent entity, producing myriad forms of intelligent life.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> [Replying to brunumb in post #151]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* I Will
The "Everything Is Unique" Mantra
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92601#p1092601

*William:*  FTL; Re: How can we trust the Bible if it's not inerrant?




> Originally Posted by William post_id=1092597 time=1663797401 user_id=8427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by kjw47 post_id=1092569 time=1663783077 user_id=16472
> ...



*GM:* Inflame Emotions
Any Other Way How shallow is the reach of YHWH
The wheel of time Lodestones
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...71422#p1071422

*William:*  FTL; Re: JW's claim of Kingdom of God establish in 1914?




> [Replying to onewithhim in post #117]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				One simply has to love oneself and ones neighbor... where is that written, other than within one's heart.
> ...



*GM:* Self-compassion
Active Dreaming
Portal
A Real Beauty
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0tWTAEJKFA [GHOST DESCRIBES THE AFTERLIFE | What Happens To Wealthy People?] [RTS=15:47] www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0tWTAEJKFA


*William:*  Meeting with the familiar re the next level experience the personality can have...as it is often reported by those who experience near-death alternate states of conscious awareness/reality.

*GM:* Perhaps Free Will, is the ability to tell one’s brain what to think
https://www.townandcountrymag.com/so...-death-photos/
[Rainbows Appear at Windsor Castle and Buckingham Palace After Queen Elizabeth's Death]

*GM:*Merging with the data
Spacetime is not fundamental
Epigenetic [relating to or arising from] Memories
Just Be - All Else Will Follow
Three Fish
Our movements can illuminate the path toward that vision. A Bit Of Cat And Mouse Control 
Charity
Heart advice
Conscious
Please process this word using your Name2Nunumber list.

*William:*  Conscious Heart advice = 214
[214]
Ancient Grey Entity
Independent from what?
Monkey See Monkey Do
Reinhard Heydrich's death
Nazi Space Program Agenda
The Undiscovered Self
About face Jehovah acceptance
When things fall apart
If In Doubt Let It Sit
Conscious Heart advice
'Developing a thick skin'
Conspiracy theory

*William:*  The unpacking of history re YHVH... = 350

[350]
Abiogenesis Union With Divinity
I place no judgement on the results.
Dancing past The Dark You feel love again
The unpacking of history re YHVH...

*William:* Yes.  It is a process the individual personality must go through in order to reach beyond that...

*GM:* It is a process the individual personality must go through in order to reach beyond that... = 904
A conspiracy theory involving theists actively attempting to wrongfoot atheism... = 904

07:28 [Universal Intelligence]

----------


## VVilliam

*Same propellent - different perspectives. 1* 

181122 [The Need Determines the Value ] 

06:00  [Intuitive Intelligence]

SCLx10+SLLE
Preamble:
Interactions - Is Love That Hard To Know? - Making Up Stories - The Story of Caliban - The Human Brain - The Supernatural and the Bible - Shoe - Please place this on your ComList - Actual realistic communication - Data


*William:*  Data actual realistic communication - = 330
[330]
Data actual realistic communication
The Realm of The Knowing of My Self
I Think – Therefore – Who Do I Think I Am?
This moment is the perfect teacher
It is a slippery path of snake-oil.
Living our forefathers’ conflict
Actions speak louder than words
Mission Functional Clusters

*GM:* Letting Go
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...79953#p1079953 

*William:*  Re: The Terror of God




> ost_id=1078649 time=1653327771 user_id=14646]
> 
> Proposition for Debate:  
> There is no God, because if there were, he would not have bothered to create the universe or us. Therefore, does not our very existence prove there is no God?



*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...90271#p1090271 

*William:* *How To Bruise a Ghost.*




> The evening is warm and the night sky full of stars.  A crescent moon peeks above the Twelve Judges Mountain Range as Father and Son sit opposite one another, being warmed by the same fire.
> William places another log on the fire and watches as a flurry of sparks ascend from the disturbance caused – he takes a sip of tea and listens as Father resumes speaking.
> 
> *Manu Iti:*   All stories start with "Once Upon a Time"
> 
> *William:*   Even the story of The Beginning?
> 
> *Manu Iti:*  You know this to be true William,  for every story could not have been told, if The Story of The Beginning hadn't happened.
> 
> ...



*GM:* DeJaVu
Draw With The Silence
Face To Face
International Skeptics Forum - View Single Post - The Seed of Origin

*William:*  FTL; re  The Seed of Origin




> * Pixel42:*   The definition of magic is something that contradicts the observed laws of physics. The Big Bang does not contradict the observed laws of physics, in fact it was deduced from them. So you are, once again, about as wrong as it is possible to be.
> 
> *William:*  I was not referring to the event as the magic, but to the idea that everything was contained within something so small that it almost doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> * Pixel42:*   That is the "lie to children" version. It does not remotely describe the physics.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lie-to-children
> 
> *William:*  From what I can gather - what you mean is that it is the mythological version told to those who do not know how to read the math.
> ...



*GM:* Like Unto Ghidrah - many heads one beast...
The Ouroboros does not contradict the idea of Oneness, higher self and the cosmic mind.
*YHWH gives nature a voice.*
Same propellent - different perspectives.
Kinship
Bodhisattva
Interactive
Callum's Eighth Point

*William:*  Re Callum




> Musing On The Mother Act III
> 
> As I listen to Callum's reply to me,@ I am aware that he has missed the the science which was involved in the Message Generation Process which Wiremu associates with his Universal Intelligence Communication Devices.
> 
> Callum is focused upon the matter of fact that regardless of The Message being able to be interpreted, the interpretations are subject to the bias of the individuals who interpret them. I agree to that Matter of Fact, but get the impression that Callum thinks I claimed that individual interpretation could be proved through scientific method. Rather my claim was that the process could be used to provide evidence that Intelligence is behind - not only the Messages generated in this manner, but indeed, ALL that exists.
> 
> Neither of us have found it necessary not to agree that we both at least think that there is an intelligent mind behind All that Is. Callum appears to think that - based upon his protest that Wiremu's World View (what the messages refer to as "In William's Room") is different from Jesus' World View.
> 
> Callum informs me that he is not exactly sure what I am asking of him in relation to his applying the same rigorous criteria to messages he believes as coming from a Creator as he thinks should be applied to these Generated Messages also presented as 'Coming From A Creator". I think it best for the time being to just allow him to understand the gist of what I am saying, until such proves not to be useful or counter-productive.
> ...



This is an ongoing conversation between Tanager and I - and his eighth point [through the avatar of Callum] is;




> William:  Callum's Eighth Point appears to indicate that he is saying that if The Tanager does not want Callum to access my thoughts through Callum reading The Book of Musing On The Mother II, then "That's Okay".
> 
> I wouldn't argue with that reasoning as it is within the rules of The Role-Play.
> I have provided Callum with enough devices for him to help himself and learn through. I cannot decide for him whether he uses those or is happy not to, if The Tanager does not want him to.
> 
> That gets me thinking about The Tanager and Wiremu and Messages and Interpretations and Science...and I decide that these are the best ideas to focus upon as we to launch into Act III - Musing On The Mother - "The Art Of Language".



*William:*  I suppose that playing dumb is a symptom of wilfully choosing to remain in ignorance and yet believe one's argument from that ignorance is still an acceptable debate tactic...

*GM:* The Trinity of Love
Cycle
Think About It
The Need Determines the Value
The Dizzying Heights of Intellectually Honest Conversations
Individuation
Self
Examples
Enflame Emotions "Oops"..... Always
The Life Essence
Making The Best of a Bad Situation
Quiet Time
Salient [most noticeable or important.]
Especially re the possibility of the planet having a mind in which all our minds are connected...in ways we are not overly conscious of...
A countenance more in sorrow than in anger
Out of the doldrums
Same propellent - different perspectives.
Contentment
Do A=1
Might even cause Dad to crack a smile...who knows!   :smiley: 
Name The Gods as non-separate Entities

*William:*  Name The Gods as non-separate Entities -Might even cause Dad to crack a smile...who knows!  :smiley:  = 779

[779]
It is a good sign when Joey Knothead cannot argue against the evidence you present
Name The Gods as non-separate Entities - Might even cause Dad to crack a smile...who knows!   :smiley: 
Things are not always as they might appear to be...Wonder. Stop. Listen. Observe.

*GM:* Encounters Challenge
Understanding and connecting with the source of our language is vital to that vision
A Real Beauty
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...71814#p1071814

*William:*  FTL re




> *Falls*
> Open
> *The Divine*
> One Dollar
> *You're blocking the light*
> Sensory Data Quality
> *To Be Sovereignty*
> Sweet Vibrations
> *Putting My Finger On It...*
> ...



*GM:* Look Closely Talk George Adamski  Insidious Clumsy
Appreciating


06:58 ["I am Mighty! Hear me ROAR!"]

----------


## VVilliam

*Same propellent - different perspectives. 2*

191122 [YHWH gives nature a voice.] 

09:53  [Attention to Detail]


*GM:* Ingenuity
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...84379#p1084379

*William:*  Re: Books about experience of heaven




> Because, combining the two [religion and aliens] one can read in such pre-television stories, similar testimony.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> [Replying to Difflugia in post #31]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*William:*  This connects with a post I made today replying to Difflugia




> [Replying to Difflugia in post #248]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				You or I can make up any number of things that aren't logical impossibilities and can't be disproven despite having no objective reason to believe in them. To be consistent, I must be exactly as open to their existence as I am to that of any god, which lies somewhere between "agnostic" and "atheist" depending on one's definition. The Flying Spaghetti Monster is a pointed illustration of that principle.
> ...



*GM:* Self-discipline
"I think it was an ambush or surprise attack" - Aye...A name I call myself.  :smiley: 
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...77938#p1077938

*William:*  Re: Predestination and justice




> https://reformedwiki.com/verses/predestination If God predestined the lives of humans, how can it be just for God to send some to heaven and some to hell?



*GM:* Deciding On the Best Course of Action
Attitude of gratitude
From the link
Life On Mars
Earth teachers (physical and non-physical) unite humanity to the Sovereign Integral
Same propellent - different perspectives.
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...77445#p1077445

*William:*  Re: Does the body need consciousness?




> The way I look at it is that if consciousness equals brain or is a product of it, then scientists should be able to discover subjective experience or deduce its existence simply by studying the brain.  To date, that seems inconceivable that that would happen.  I brought this up to *DrNoGods* before, as i'm sure many others have in different ways, yet he continues to claim that consciousness poses no special challenge to science or materialism.
> 
> The facts are that the ONLY way scientists know of subjective experience (or consciousness) is because we all experience it and can report it.  Scientists did not discover its existence empirically nor did they deduce its existence.  Our knowledge of neural _correlates_ would not exist unless the subject was able to tell us what they're experiencing while observing their corresponding brain activity.  SO even our neural correlates of consciousness are simply neural correlates of our subjective reports of our experience.
> 
> If anything *William*, we can just look at the history of science on this issue.  We can find that scientists have tried to take the cheap way out by banning the study of consciousness.  That's doesn't exactly match the pattern of success of materialist science to boldly take on challenges and to explain things and develop technology.  But here we are, *William and I* (two humble agnostics), still not taken seriously because we dare to consider that consciousness might be something that's less than physical.



*GM:* Fear intimidation distraction exploitation
Sensory Data Quality
Dohrman Prophecy  Book Introduction
Good on you mate Learn Well
Self-acceptance
Concision
It Stands To Reason
Impressionable
We Can Do Magic!


10:03 [The Shaping Of Reality]

*William:*  Yes..."YHWH gives nature a voice."





> *Any god-being:*  Okay Atheistic Thinker - I have risen to your challenge.  You see me now.  Are you ready to flip?
> 
> *Atheistic Thinker:*  Of course not!  You are simply a product of my brain which obviously is having some kind of malfunction which has caused this delusion.
> 
> *Any god-being:* What if I stripped you naked, pinched you by the scruff and dangled you over the everlasting hellfire and threatened to drop you in it.  Would you consider flipping then?

----------


## VVilliam

*Same propellent - different perspectives. 3*

201122 [In training for the next level] 

06:50  [This Is My Kind Of Fun]


*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...66664#p1066664  Nazi Space Agenda

*William:*  FTL; Re: To be clear: Atheism is not a disbelief in gods or a denial of gods; it is a lack of belief in gods.




> [Replying to Bust Nak in post #162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I am saying this universe contains evil regardless of whether it is the product of a creative mind or not. The existence evil, is a problem (because it is unexpected) for the thesis that it is the product of a creative mind; but not a problem for the thesis that it is a mindless happenstance (as there is no expectation with re: evil one way or the other.)
> ...



*GM:* Synesthesia [the production of a sense impression relating to one sense or part of the body by stimulation of another sense or part of the body.]
Border
Write a Book
Trick Done and Dusted
Story
Gnosticism

*William:*  From a recent post: Re: Who does the Old Testament belong to?




> [Replying to Diagoras in post #15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I’ve not read much about it, but haven’t seen this interpretation of YHVH being a ‘fake god’ before. I’d be interested in any cite for this.
> ...



*GM:* Giving Energy Increases Ones Synchronistic Experiences
Here Everything All Real Together
Written Language.
Same propellent - different perspectives.
Rolling down the rails of the ridiculous
Sounds
Confluent [flowing together or merging.]
The systems show that there is no such thing as true randomness, therefore - even that things appear to have originated in chaos and chance, the existence of all things cannot have derived from a mindless origin.
Just Another Christian
Put My Finger On
Heal
The Limitations
Like a Well Oiled Machine
Talk
What is real is that we are all imbued with equality and oneness
Communication Techniques To Be Continued
Don’t fall asleep
Differences
Graphic Changes
You're blocking the light
Lyricus

*William:*  Re WingMakers Mythology.





> The Lyricus Teaching Order originates in the Central Race of the 7th Superuniverse. Within the Central Race is a sub-race known symbolically as the WingMakers. Within the WingMakers there is a specific order of beings that are collectively known as Lyricus, and it is this group that is responsible for assembling and exporting the knowledge base necessary for a developing species to scientifically prove the existence of soul and establish the science of multidimensional reality as the nucleus knowledge system of the species.
> 
> This outcome of evolution is universal and, in the broadest measure, identical for all species that are based on the biogenetic template of the Central Race, known as the 7th Archetype Soul Carrier of the Individuated Consciousness of First Source. It is Lyricus that is responsible for shepherding a developing species to the technological and scientific prowess whereby the soul and the soul carrier are distinguished and acknowledged by the species at large.[More info]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Superior Credibility
A lot of information which has the potential to come to the fore.
Create Your Own Spirit Ship [Such reduces the opportunity of conflict re interrelation opinions.]
Same propellent - different perspectives.
*
Innermost
"The Doom of Spacetime" [Why It Must Dissolve Into More Fundamental Structures] 
*William:* LINK




> A guest asked what rules the speaker relied on to present proposed new principles. Arkani-Hamed responded that there are no rules, yet, but that we have enough data to know that certain results are certain. We can thus use that data to test the viability of new language and new theories.



*GM:* One Day
Slowly and Surely
Examine
Map Carvers
Innocent
Guilt Trip

*William:*  The examination of the guilt trip which acts as a preventative barrier to the goal of The Lyricus Teaching Order is currently in the initial stages of being investigated through the interaction between Tanager and I.




> Following the storyline, the reason I do not think that Adam understood why it was important to listen to YHVH's messages, is that the design of Adam's body-set prohibited any access to Adam having a conscious recollection of a prior existence.
> 
> Essentially, because Adam had a beginning, this meant that initially Adam had *nothing to go by* in which to *distinguish* right from wrong [good from evil] and thus would *not* have understood, because the _knowledge_ simply *wasn't there* for him to have any understanding about.
> 
> The storyline ["truth through a fictional medium." as you put it] shows the reader that the personality of the character called "Adam", started out his experience in a state of Tabula Rasa.
> 
> From your own argument so far, we disagree.
> 
> In the story you may be able to point to a passage which identifies that Adam did possess the knowledge from the beginning, and if so, we can examine that idea more fully.
> ...



*GM:* Astral Explorer
Moldavite
Control
A knight in shining armour Manipulation
Variety of Expression
"Consciousness" = “Zero”, mathematically speaking.
https://www.dreamviews.com/religion-...ml#post2245862


*William:*  FTL; re The Eternal Authority




> Yes thel - we do hold onto beliefs as the precious things that they appear to be...
> 
> And it is true that some messages will challenge individual beliefs - if my own experience is anything to go by.
> 
> And in relation to the idea of a "message" this can be any experience we conscious individuals have.
> 
> Lucid dreams are messages.
> OOBEs are messages.
> 
> ...



*GM:* Burgeoning [beginning to grow or increase rapidly; flourishing.]
The Cave Maps
The Human Brain
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...77445#p1077445


*William:*  Re: Does the body need consciousness?




> The way I look at it is that if consciousness equals brain or is a product of it, then scientists should be able to discover subjective experience or deduce its existence simply by studying the brain.  To date, that seems inconceivable that that would happen.  I brought this up to *DrNoGods* before, as i'm sure many others have in different ways, yet he continues to claim that consciousness poses no special challenge to science or materialism.
> 
> The facts are that the ONLY way scientists know of subjective experience (or consciousness) is because we all experience it and can report it.  Scientists did not discover its existence empirically nor did they deduce its existence.  Our knowledge of neural _correlates_ would not exist unless the subject was able to tell us what they're experiencing while observing their corresponding brain activity.  SO even our neural correlates of consciousness are simply neural correlates of our subjective reports of our experience.
> 
> If anything *William*, we can just look at the history of science on this issue.  We can find that scientists have tried to take the cheap way out by banning the study of consciousness.  That's doesn't exactly match the pattern of success of materialist science to boldly take on challenges and to explain things and develop technology.  But here we are, *William and I* (two humble agnostics), still not taken seriously because we dare to consider that consciousness might be something that's less than physical.



*GM:* Same propellent - different perspectives.
"Zero" must have to represent something which does exist but is largely unseen - and "Consciousness" fits that description.
Got The Picture
A Sturdy Place
The English Language
Communication Techniques To Be Continued
♬We can chart another trail , raise the anchor fill the sails , lift our glasses in a toast , we are the Ghost , in the Machine♬
A means of taking an Agnostic position on things which have yet to be proven one way or another...Such is a handy device for side-stepping - nothing more.


*William:*  Side-stepping the bog of cart-before-horse argument...Re: Are Religious Beliefs Delusional? posted yesterday...




> [Replying to Difflugia in post #248]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				You or I can make up any number of things that aren't logical impossibilities and can't be disproven despite having no objective reason to believe in them. To be consistent, I must be exactly as open to their existence as I am to that of any god, which lies somewhere between "agnostic" and "atheist" depending on one's definition. The Flying Spaghetti Monster is a pointed illustration of that principle.
> ...



*GM:* https://wizardforums.com/threads/wil....647/post-6823

*William:*  I do appreciate being reminded of such feedback - especially when Tanager so frivolously handwaves the process of the GMs and considers them to be a sub-standard means which YHVH wouldn't use in relation to the individual personality...





> *Tanager:*  YHVH wouldn’t use the GMs because their vagueness would lead to the person forming the message in their own image. {SOURCE}



FTL; re Journals, Thanksgiving & Success Stories 
Journal William Message Generation




> Then i put my intent on and our friend will.i.am starts using his randomizer and the texts starts flowing and making sense in the form of subconscious hints that make me smile. Since i needed a little smile in my life, im really glad william didnt listen to me growling at something new and just fed me..



*William:* The responses OF the Christian [Tanager] and the non-Christian are worlds apart...

*GM:* Engaging with insects

*William:*  And non-human animated life forms in general - very interesting seeing the Mark of YHVH present in nature...

*GM:* ♬A Space Without A Time...♬

*William:* re GHOST IN THE MACHINE 
2002




> You’ve been a rock - For so long now  I can’t even count the years that you’ve been rolling Nothing can shock or bring you down There ain’t nothing you haven’t seen - Nothing you haven’t known 
> You can teach me when I’m Needing You can reach for me when I’m bleeding Touch me where I need it most - you are the Ghost - in the Machine 
> You are a thought worth thinking You’re the water and the wine - you’re the cup from which I’m drinking You’re a surprise worth hoping for You are a captured moment - *you’re a space without a time* 
> You can look me in the mirror - catch my eye and make me shiver Touch me where it hurts the most - right into the Ghost - in the Machine
>  You are a dream gone real You’ve got exactly what it takes to make an old wound heal You tied the knot - then you let it slip Now we both know what it feels like to find a place to fit
>  We can chart another trail - Raise the anchor fill the sails Lift our glasses in a toast - We are the Ghost - In the Machine 
> We’ve been an island of our own - we’ve been a cosmic rolling stone Now’s the time to spread our wings - and fly!



<3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6fbpcTG6Jw
07:30 [The soul eats experience]

----------


## VVilliam

*Same propellent - different perspectives. 4*

211122 [Is OOBE like 'coming up for air'] 


07:40  [Calculate the English language]


*GM:* Mystical does not mean miraculous - yet both are able to be demystified.
Invisible Pink Unicorn
Deeper Questions Regarding Individual Existence
The Subject
Translucence
Things
Simulated for the purpose of?
Lost In The Thought Of It All
Actions speak louder than words
Enfold
Same propellent - different perspectives.
"Zero" must have to represent something which does exist but is largely unseen - and "Consciousness" fits that description.
The Mother Bandage
Callum's Eighth Point
Ideomotor Effect and the Subconscious. - International Skeptics Forum

*William:*  FTL;
 4th February 2015, 09:26 PM re Ideomotor Effect and the Subconscious.




> *William:*  I decided to create this thread in relation to my experiences using Ideomotor – principally the ‘Ouija effect’ which involves the use of a flat surface with symbols on it and a pointing device which used together create opportunity for communication between the conscious self and the subconscious aspect of the individual.
> 
> The word ‘Ouija’ itself comes from a marketing strategy and is associated with the most common type of ‘message board’ and sold mainly as a toy.
> 
> My understanding of ideomotor is that it involves the unconscious hand movements of the individual(s), which – in relation to the message board and pointing device (which the hand(s) rest on) produce a form of communication which is attributed to either some external agency, (common belief is that the hand movements are controlled by ‘dead souls’, or ‘dark energy entities and spirits’) or  (slightly less commonly,)  that it is an internal agency, namely the ‘unconscious’ or ‘subconscious’ of the individual.
> 
> My own approach in initially using such  device was on the assumption I was communicating with ‘the dead’ and through continued use over many months this understanding changed as I was lead to understand that I was communicating with an intelligent aspect of my self to which I had previously been totally ignorant about.
> 
> It was actually this other aspect of my self which ‘broke the news’ to me regarding this. 
> ...



*William:*  I think that with the above and re Tanager/Callum - Tanager, even being a theist, argues with atheistic language...except when arguing for his own theistic beliefs...

*GM:* Arms Crossed The Solar System
Coding the sound of spoken language


*William:*  This reminds me of the idea that Sound creates what we call Galaxies and the vacuum of space might prevent sound from been heard, but it does not prevent the effects of sound from being seen.  Within the structure of what sound creates, is the coding we refer to as The mathematical formulations of quantum mechanics 

*GM:* International Skeptics Forum - View Single Post - The Seed of Origin

*William:*  FTL;  Re The Seed of Origin	




> *Re "Lies"*
> 
> Essentially, human beings are disconnected with the fundamental knowledge of who they are, and 'in the mean time' are simply lying their way through the experience of life...and this is linked to the self-identification of being the life carrier rather than the life.
> This leads to the formation of human social structures [Hyper-normalisation] which are not telling the truth; lying. This lying is expressed through the languages humans use and the subsequent actions the use of language permits.
> 
> *Re ad hominem critique* 
> 
> The life that I am [speaking for myself] isn't content to just live without purpose and the purpose has to be more than just supporting/being supported by Mendacious human Hyper-normalised social systems  and since the world doesn't look like it is going to change its ways any time soon - I take it upon myself [as my responsibility] to 'find my purpose' elsewhere.
> Thus - "Tickling The Dragon's Tail" by going "inward" and engaging with that self - with those previously unknown aspects of myself [subconscious] by going through The Unconscious Mind - what I was unconscious of I become conscious of.
> ...



*GM:* Religious beliefs are a many-barbed growth wishing to own the rights on the mind behind creation
Miracle
Might as well just set it all at the feet of Mother Goose.

*William:*  Yes.  Stories which cannot be confirmed but which influence the beliefs of billions of human personalities.

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...69825#p1069825

*William:*  FTL; Re: Generating Messages




> [Replying to Diagoras in post #123]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				You end up with 14,400 experiments needing to be performed.
> ...



 *There are now 5229 LE's in my Journaled ComList 

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...70555#p1070555

*William:*  FTL; Re: Is science starting to misrepresent itself?




> [Replying to The Barbarian in post #268]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				What 'immense debt" do we owe any of the terrible uses of science and engineering?
> ...



*GM:* The process of individuation
Forum
Catching up
The Mandelbrot Set
The Corporate Elite
Walking the walk
The Undiscovered Self
Intimacy
Same propellent - different perspectives.
God2
"Much pain But Still Time"

Like mindful nests with eggs in 'em
Context
Text2Num.
Examples
Map

*William:*  Map Examples = 125

*[125]*
The Middle Path
Look closer
Support
HumbleDreamer
Courageous
Glad You Asked
An answering
Spiritual
Free-spirit
The Pentagon
Commitment
The Electron
The Cosmic Web
Human Language
William’s Job
Isomorphic [corresponding or similar in form and relations.]
Cease Rebellion
Upstanding
The Wiretap
Puzzles
Map Examples
Giving birth
Extra-small
Mystery

*GM:* No time to lose
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89442#p1089442


*William:*  FTL; Re: Apologist explains how to get prayer answered.




> *Theist:*  Self-causation is illogical and, therefore, not possible.
> 
> *Atheist:*  Yet you require no illogical tag when you propose an uncaused god we can't observe as the cause of a universe we do observe.
> _______________________________________
>  ______________  :-k  ________________ O 
> _______________________________________
> 
> 
> :-k : As we should already agree together, since for the present, science informs us that the universe had a beginning, we have to apply the argument "Self-causation is illogical and, therefore, not possible." to that which has a beginning.
> ...



*GM:* Blue Book Project

08:09 [William Waterstone]

----------


## VVilliam

*Same propellent - different perspectives. 5*

221122 {In The Mirror - Mirror Sense] 

07:28  {I am open to being corrected]


*GM:* Spacetime is not fundamental
Intractable [hard to control or deal with.]
As In
Father Wound
The Mother God

*William:*  Spacetime is not fundamental Intractable As In Father Wound The Mother God = 700
Consciousness itself is fundamental to all our virtual realities = 700
Everything is The Expression Of The Creator [The Freedom Of Friendship] = 700


*GM:* ...Otherwise, all is hot air
The Things You Do...
Finding the light
Lots More
One Language Intelligent Network
Same propellent - different perspectives.
“If you look at what you have in life, you'll always have more. If you look at what you don't have in life, you'll never have enough”
Eye to Eye
Like With
Enough To Make Me Wonder
Strengthen your boundaries It Was Tough Going, But Rewarding All The Same.
Intelligence Without Wisdom
Sit Tight
Such reduces the opportunity of conflict re interrelation opinions. 
Free your soul
It was a natural step to take under the circumstances and one with which I have no regrets

*William:*  The above all reminds me of a post I made to Tanager, today.




> [Replying to The Tanager in post #177]
> *Adams knowledge of what death was.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				As I pointed out, having knowledge does not equate to having understanding of that knowledge.
> ...




*GM:* Shamed

*William:*  That is the essence of The Garden Story.
For some reason, Adam was ashamed and this feeling brought with it, guilt.

*GM:* Free your soul
Child
The verdict as it stands now
Endless Cycle
As I said, it is not so much how each individual interprets any particular GM - either coming from me or you or anyone else - Rather it is the fact that a message is generated.
Hide and Seek
Non Secular Science Projects
Move
The Gaia Hypothesis
Same propellent - different perspectives.
Discover
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92717#p1092717


*William:*  Re: The problem of evil




> The problem of evil refers to the challenge of reconciling belief in an omnipotent, omnibenevolent, and omniscient God, with the existence of evil and suffering in the world.



*GM:* Romantic
Those who prove not to be interested in the evidence for gods, are those who can be ignored when they demand evidence for gods.
Countervailing [offsetting an effect by countering it with something of equal force.]
Loving-kindness
Deciding On the Best Course of Action
Finding ways in which to try and fix the problem of human perceptions re "GOD"
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...37619#p1037619

*William:*  Re: The Three Biblical Interpretations About Afterlife




> Lately some of us have been arguing from three differing positions is which the bible can be used to defend all three.  All three appear to agree that each individual has a "Soul" although there may be disagreement on what the exact function of a "Soul" is.
> 
> *[1]*  A "Person" is "Spirit" and temporarily exists as a human being until the body dies then that "Person" enters an afterlife and is judged by "God" and is condemned or saved.  Those saved go to "heaven" and those condemned go to "Hell" - or in some variances on this, are "exterminated".
> 
> *[2]* A "Person" a "Human being" and when the human being dies, that is the end of that person unless "God" judges them as "saved" in which case that person is resurrected and given a new body which will last forever more.
> 
> *[3]* A "Person" is an eternal Spirit in human form and when the body dies, that Spirit immediately moves to the next phase and either knowingly or unknowingly creates for their self, their next experience, based upon a combination of mainly what they believe, what their overall attitude is and what they did in the previous phase.
> 
> Often any different position which opposes another might logically mean that they both cannot be correct, assuming one or the other is true.
> ...



*GM:* Quantum Mechanics

*William:*  Re: Why 'Free Will' is Logically Impossible




> Originally Posted by William post_id=1100565 time=1668987891 user_id=8427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kylie post_id=1100562 time=1668986863 user_id=14670
> ...




07:45 
[The Celestine Prophecy 
You are the universe
How stories are created...
The English Language Sigil
Universal Objectives
A very useful fiction
When My Alarm Bells Ring 
The elephant in the room
https://imgur.com/0Adaugo
The practice of vipassana]

----------


## VVilliam

*For The Purpose of...1*

231122 [It is always a warm fuzzy] 

07:52  [What is the meaning of life?]

*Preamble:*
The Round Stone Earth Mother - Sins - Being Friends - ♬Often sheltered from the storm - warm my body soul and spirit feeling alright.♬ - Eternity - As one does from time to time...Shuffle List  - Thel - Electrics - Exact Science - Open

*GM:* 

*William:*  This reminds me of;




> You said as much yourself. A piece of dirt is all that the body set is, until the interface brings it online.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*For The Purpose of*
*GM:* Concomitant [a phenomenon that naturally accompanies or follows something.]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU6WINoehrg [This New AI is a Game Changer !] 



> Artificial Intelligence has created an algorithm which is vastly better than anything human intelligence has produced...



 www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU6WINoehrg

*William:*  This signifies that what YHVH created [as a kind of AI itself  - Human Beings - ] is purposeful to the eventual creations of intelligent machines.
Which is to say, YHVH had in mind that humans would eventually create intelligent machines.

YHVH had in mind that humans would eventually create intelligent machines. = 727
"Free Will" is nothing much to crow about..."Visions" show that to be the case. = 727


*GM:* The mathematical formulations of quantum mechanics
Planned obsolescence
Pure spirit
Who/What/When/Where/Why/How
Recognise
Mystery Consensus Realities
Have A Look At The Map
Spacetime is not fundamental Intractable As In Father Wound The Mother God
For The Purpose of...
Sexual Encounters

*William:*  Go forth and multiply - subdue the earth...

*GM:* The Future Creates the Present
Machiavellian [cunning, scheming, and unscrupulous, especially in politics.]
Mothership Nature Formatrix [She who forms]
Either Authored or Orphaned 

*William:*  One might as well be written into the script, than deleted from it.




> [Replying to 2timothy316 in post #32]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				We can conclude a few things.
> ...



*GM:* Educational - Like stubbing ones minimus 
Self-reflection
Making it up as you go along
Deactivate The Suppression Matrix

*William:*  Deactivate The Suppression Matrix = 379
[379]
It brought a tear to the eye of my heart.
Deactivate The Suppression Matrix
Morality filters are created through…?
Keep An Eye Out for Your Neighbours 
What relationship is Satan to YHVH?
A Equals One... Zed equals Twenty Six


*GM:* Electrics
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92134#p1092134

*William:* FLT;




> Kylie: "Oh, hi, William. Say, how would you describe your religious beliefs?"
> 
> William: "Other."
> 
> Doesn't give me any useful information.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Old Outposts Of Form
Coming closer to ourselves
10.000 individual minds focused upon the same goal = Space Telescope
Key
This is how The Mind works...
The Universal Constants
Pearl
Polyomino [a plane geometric figure formed by joining one or more equal squares edge to edge. It is a polyform whose cells are squares.]
Stay in the moment Use Heart
For The Purpose of...
The Body of God
Conservation of energy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t48dC_tJJrY&t=3672s [Re/thinking Religion] [RTS=1:24:10]




> [Working with what we can within the limitations of what we have]



*GM:* Like a Well Oiled Machine
Hologram Dimensions
Awakening Love
Don’t give up
Loneliness
Breakthrough

*William:*  Yes - there is an aspect to the story...




> RE the somewhat lacking in detail narrative of The Garden Story;
> 
> *Q:* Why do you think that the mention of *Adam being lonely*, is not pertinent to the story?
> 
> Is it because it's mention somehow doesn't align more with truth as you see it? Some other reason?



*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...96219#p1096219

*William:*  FTL;




> I’m not sure. I don’t think it would give us reason to believe Simulation Theory over non-ST alternatives. There may be some theories ruled out, but there would still be multiple ways to make sense of that occurrence.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Spiritual Connection
Returning the Compliment
You Tube Mythology Enlightenment
We Are All Becoming One
Items of Interest
Awareness
Contact
Solid Device of Science
Culture
Encounters
For The Purpose of...
Food for thought
Propagated [breed specimens of (a plant or animal) by natural processes from the parent stock. spread and promote (an idea, theory, etc.) widely.]

*William:* 




> 1: We exist within a creation.
> 2: Simulation Theory is a valid way to interpret the Biblical stories.
> *3: YVHV placed humans into this universe to grow personalities.
> 4: The purpose of YVHV growing human personalities is so that these would potentially gain experience of the truth of the reason for their environment and their temporary experience within it.
> 5: It is an advantage to all grown personalities to be consciously and consistently connected with YVHV and thus understand and support YVHVs initiatives.*
> 
> 6: Human personalities - upon the death of their body-sets - move on to other experiences.
> 7: Anything which changes is not the same thing as it once was.
> 8: YHVH is not a simulation.
> ...



{SOURCE}

*GM:* To The Point
Child
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...91433#p1091433

*William:*  FTL;




> *William:* When we 'will' something, this involves language and from that, imagery. While this of course happens internally and therefore we [each of us who can do so] are subjective witnesses to the fact that we 'hear' our inner 'voice' and from that, create said images, we understand it as a real process.
> 
> We can - *from that point* - use material [condensed Quantum Particle] which is already available, in order to make that which we image into something tangible. We call this process "invention".




*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...00280#p1100280


*William:*  FTL;  Re: Are Religious Beliefs Delusional?




> [Replying to Difflugia in post #248]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				You or I can make up any number of things that aren't logical impossibilities and can't be disproven despite having no objective reason to believe in them. To be consistent, I must be exactly as open to their existence as I am to that of any god, which lies somewhere between "agnostic" and "atheist" depending on one's definition. The Flying Spaghetti Monster is a pointed illustration of that principle.
> ...



*GM:* Pertinent to cosmology and cosmogony
Divine grace
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...80217#p1080217

*William:*  FLT;




> *William:*   Thus, having to come up with ways and means to do things - whether it is mathematics, building, Etm...
> 
> *GM:*   Personal growth
> See the Signs
> How we think we will get happiness, is the middleman
> Chamber Twenty Three
> 
> 
> *William:*  Chamber Twenty Three, WingMakers art... 
> *GM:*



*GM:* Divine grace Deciding on the Best Course of Action 

08:55 [Genetic information]

----------


## VVilliam

*For The Purpose of...2*

241122  [To Be Sure That is the truth.]

06:27 [Williams second UICDevice] 


*GM:* Superposition [the ability of a quantum system to be in multiple states at the same time until it is measured. ] - Being aware of Human Control Dramas
Precognitive [having or giving foreknowledge of an event.]
Our movements can illuminate the path toward that vision. A Bit Of Cat And Mouse Control 
"It’s a living thing"

*William:*  That is what I am attempting to convey re my conversation with Timothy.




> I take the Bible's view of what a 'soul' is.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Action
Learn a bit about what makes the God Realm "tick"
The Immune System
♬Boyhood fascination with the bullet and the gun All those John Wayne movies said the good guys always won Comic book commandoes glorifying war Violence was the answer but it isn’t anymore♬
Wife
Resistance to that realization isn't helpful re aligning with it.
For The Purpose of...
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...75874#p1075874

*William:*  FTL; Re: Paradise on Earth




> [Replying to myth-one.com in post #2511]
> 
> *William:*  Indeed - The Book tells us exactly who is YHWH and what we are in relation to that.
> 
> The mystery is in how each personality responds to that - as to whether they serve the Dark side of YHWH or the Light side of YHWH or relinquish the right to either side of YHWH by accepting the whole of YHWH.



*GM:* *
Here-and-now
https://forum.philosophynow.org/view...564522#p564522 

*William:*  FTL; Re: nihilism




> *Saunders:* It''s called intrinsicism, the idea that something is just good or bad or right or wrong or just or unjust, not for any reason or purpose, but because it just is. In the case of Christians, they cover up the absurdity that something can just be a value (good or bad) without being good or bad for anything, by saying values are dictated by their God. It amounts to turning the absurd notion that, "might makes right," into a doctrine.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* The Elohim
Appreciating
Working with the simulation

*William:*  Hmmm...again what I have recently said in conversation with Timothy - Re: Hell - A misunderstood word;





> *Timothy:*  A person that YHVH is going to make live again is not gone. They have a future. A person that YHVH is willing to never bring to life again is completely destroyed. They have no future.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*GM:* Unconditional Earth Entity In William's Room
We Could Open Galactic Encompassment 

*William:*  So The Elohim is able to interact with the simulation and  projection into it...{a=_/}
Interacting with a simulation of the world which is created by your brain...{a=_/}

*GM:* Your Move
The rich world of conscious experience
What Is That You Are Playing With
Greed

*William:*  A greed?
I suppose I can agreed with that analysis  :smiley:  -  while in this position - in my 'room' of the simulation experience - I want to *know* as much as possible about the Realm of The Elohim and the Mind of YHVH - _for the purpose of_ *understanding*.

*GM:* REAL Friendship
As Well As That
Selfishness

*William:*  Guilty as charged on that count too.  One has to be selfish to the degree where one will not allow for others to distract one from hunting down and capturing this knowledge...
Same as with "ignoring the noise from the Peanut Gallery"... 

*GM:* The House of Culture

*William:*  Mentioned today in my discussion with Clownboat; Re: Is it reasonable to assume a creator?




> [{SOURCE}]
> 
> I am unsure as to why you quoted me in your post Clownboat, as I do not see a connect between what I wrote and what the Oxford psychologist Justin Barrett opinions about why gods are invented.
> 
> True - I did refer to invisible beings by writing that I focus on those cultural things which are too similar to be merely coincidence and bear in mind that these can act as evidence for *any mind behind creation* which might *use* such as a means of *indication* that there is indeed *more* to this story than *meets the eye*.
> 
> But I don't see the connect bridging that to what Justin wrote about those cultural similarities;
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Hypnagogic experience
Batten down the hatches
Against the grain Beaming Out Beaming In
For The Purpose of...
Validation [the action of checking or proving the validity or accuracy of something.]
Intransigent [unwilling or refusing to change one's views or to agree about something.]

*William:*  Such experiences do help one with learning how to enable to ability to change one's views...  :smiley:   certainly the visitation of The Ancient Grey Entity has that effect upon my changing my views...

*GM:* Preparation
I’m Not Saying It Was Aliens…

*William:*  Well that is what the The Ancient Grey Entity [AGE] appeared to be, to my sight of the vision injected into my 'room'... more alien than human in appearance - and he definitely gave off an alien vibe and my body acted like a cornered and terrified wolf - looking for a way to escape...animal instinct for survival against an unknown yet deeply felt threat...
A well organized event...

*GM:* One cannot experience the objective realty of the world directly
You Love I Know
Shrug
Face To Face

*William:*  True - while my body was engaged in its primitive reactions, my mind was focused on the image of the AGE and therein I gave my opinion to his face, and my opinion was soaked in anger at what I saw as an unpermitted invasion into my 'room' raping the event into my conscious awareness - and I told him where he could go - face to face I delivered my reply to what was happening...and he left at my command, but not before he had delivered his own message..."Unconditional Love"

My mind and accompanying thoughts, have never been the same since - I am happy to declare...

*GM:* Contain
Active Imagination (see technique)

*William:*  See also "Validation" = 107
[107]
Researching
Military
Happiness 
The Greys
Reflection
Navigator
Feel Be Still. 
Optimum [most conducive to a favourable outcome; best.]
Validation
Each morning 
Lyricus
Visions
The Great I Am
Here-and-now
Measuring
The Point
Quantum


*GM:* Active Imagination (see technique) = 303
Laws Rules and Appropriates = 303

*William:* Optimum Validation = 214
Ancient Grey Entity = 214

07:32 [Searching for the truth]

----------


## VVilliam

*For The Purpose of...3*

251122 [Consciousness Interacts] 

03:36  [Joining The Main Egregore]

*GM:* No "Reading Into It" 
Not Wrong
Annus horribilis
The Internal Voice

*William:*  Indeed - Just as JK tells it - the cowardly nasty voice he hears if he does not take his medication...Re: Do demons exist? Can that be tested?




> [Replying to Diagoras in post #489]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I work closely with a number of medical staff within mental health. The number of patients for which doctors can’t “figure out what is wrong with them” is vanishingly small. However, there are (unfortunately) a proportion for which drug treatment can only reduce symptoms, rather than fully cure them.
> 			
> ...



*GM:* Family of origin
Left -brain Right brain Whole brain
Darkest-Darkness
♬You are a dream gone real You’ve got exactly what it takes to make an old wound heal You tied the knot - then you let it slip Now we both know what it feels like to find a place to fit♬	
Hunters
Narrow Closed Loop Production
For The Purpose of...
Hacking through the subconscious
Insidious [proceeding in a gradual, subtle way, but with very harmful effects.]
Belay [fix (a running rope) round a cleat, rock, pin, or other object, to secure it.]
There is an art to flying or rather a knack...

*William:*  Yes - such a voice in one's thoughts will keep folk from reaching the heights which free them from the mundane - It appears though, that even the nasty voices have their uses, and can be trained or otherwise turned to the light side as it were - such as exampled with an earlier post I made in the same thread;




> [Replying to Clownboat in post #478]
> 
> If someone hears an external but invisible voice, is it real or imagined?
> 
> What determines real from imaginary has to do with what can be measured.  External invisible voices can only be determined real according to the one hearing, and what is heard, is data which can be measured and if the data aligns with the other measurable aspects of reality, then the voice [or the voices as the case might be] can be deemed to being real.
> 
> This would have to apply to all invisible voices, be they 'gods' or 'devils'...
> 
> https://www.ted.com/talks/eleanor_lo...ad?language=en
> ...



*GM:* In William's Room
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...84866#p1084866

*William:*  Complexity happens - We all have our 'demons' to sort and pegging that to hang and to dry is helpful to the process...

*GM:*Crop Circles
Ship Shape
The Machinery
Sweet Vibrations

*William:* Certainly for those which are obviously not manmade...


*GM:* Resistance to that realization isn't helpful re aligning with it.

*William:*  True that.  Face the 'demons' and learn what can be learned from doing so.

*GM:* Jesus
Tao
Word - String Values
Dualic Energies Weak
A GOD can look down on us with disappointment or look through us with understanding
Dirt

*William:*  We are so much more than simply the dust of the earth...




> [Replying to 2timothy316 in post #43]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I'm not here to convince one to my beliefs to a reader. I'm here to show what I have found in the Bible.
> ...



*GM:* Shadow Volunteer
Looking into the science of Astral Projection
Impervious [unable to be affected by.]
For The Purpose of...
Belay
"Off you go to your quarters"

*William:*  Agreed.  Every ship requires a captain  and discipline [even pirate ones] in order to increase the chances of everyone's survival while crossing the dark and mysterious and dangerous oceans of experience...   :smiley:   Work as a TEAM - "Join the main egregore"  "Aye Aye!"

*GM:* The Neutral Zone
Communicating with Consciousness  - The Nature of The Mind The Purpose Of Life Is... What Is Friendship
Now
Where are we getting our news from?
https://forum.philosophynow.org/view...578410#p578410

*William:*  Re Machines and morality




> The simplest explanations for why we are here and what we are doing...
> 
> “Beyond our ‘ape-brained meat sacks’: can transhumanism save our species?”
> 
> The unreasonable effectiveness of Mathematics in the Natural Sciences...
> 
> Does;
> 
> [The hard problem of] Consciousness + The [biological] Human form = the co-creation of transhumanism [as an evolving science with a particular purposeful motivation]?
> ...



*GM:* International Skeptics Forum - View Single Post - The Seed of Origin

*William:*  FTL




> If I started this thread because of a mythology told to those who otherwise cannot grasp the math, then it is up to those who make the claim to expand on the mythology in a manner that best represents the math.
> 
> I myself am fine with whatever the facts are, magical or otherwise...for my part I am just showing how it is easy to glance behind the curtain and see other possibilities which explain the evidence in a manner that one can understand follows the observed rules of physics and I do so on the grounds that whatever birthed this universe can be observed in the physics of this universe - as in the Mother is observed in the Child...patterns within patterns...
> 
> Furthermore, it was no accident that I called the thread "The Seed of Origin" as representative of the Object which existed prior to the Object exploding [germinating] to become the Subject.



*GM:* Independent
What Is The Point? The Story Timeline By all means, psychoanalyze the hell out of it







04:02 [The Spirit of The Planet]

----------


## VVilliam

*For The Purpose of...4*

261122 [Tales From Topographic Oceans] 

06:29  [Out of the doldrums]


*GM:* While We All Wait....
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...62500#p1062500

*William:*  FTL; Re I'm Not Saying It Was Aliens...




> I once was having a cigarette and a cuppa on my front porch. It was a half hour before dawn. In the sky at about 30 degrees angle, there suddenly appeared a white light that looked slightly brighter [and bigger] than the brightest star in the sky. As soon as it appeared [seemingly out of nowhere] it began to slowly move toward the right [north] of my position and continued to do this for many seconds.
> 
> After moving for about a foot [from my perspective] across the dark backdrop of the sky, the light suddenly disappeared, and as I was marveling at this thing I had witnessed, Lo! Another light exactly the same as the first light, appeared in exactly the same spot in the sky as the first light had appeared a minute before.
> 
> I thought to go get my camera but then laughed at myself for being so foolish as to think the light would still be in the sky when I returned, and for the next 10 minutes I watched as the light-object moved and continued on toward the north - its shine/size slowly growing smaller until my eye could no longer distinguish it, as the suns early morning rays hued up the canvas of the sky.
> 
> The sky contains freaky things. Perhaps even more freaky than what the oceans contain.
> 
> *Q:* What are these UFO's [and the supposed extraterrestrial occupants] most likely to be, and why have they been accompanying human beings since the ancient prehistoric times?
> ...



*GM:* Smart Phone

*William:*  Yes.  I smart phones were around at the time, I would have been able to attempt to record the light in the sky...

*GM:* Eventually one can cease doing the tests and accept the results.
Add
If In Doubt Let It Sit
Gods Purpose
Data actual realistic communication
Runestone Symbol

*William:*  Mannaz ᛗ




> *Mannaz is the conventional name of the m-rune ᛗ of the Elder Futhark. It is derived from the reconstructed Common Germanic word for "man", {SOURCE}



*GM:* Radical acceptance
For The Purpose of...
Self-Awareness
Emergent Theory
The science of can and can't
Be it a "God" or a "Devil".
A naysayers opinion is of no consequence, no matter how it is stated
The God of The Bible
Until "Christ Returns"
Fear Manipulation
As an answer, "don't know' is incomplete...
The Realm of The Knowing of My Self Spacetime is not fundamental
It is a process the individual personality must go through in order to reach beyond that...
Who Knows
Ultimate Expression
Open your chakras
Message
Lost
Sins
Well That Settles It
Sing!
♬Motor Man why your running, running on overdrive what lies ahead is coming ain’t no way you can step aside ain’t no way you can run and hide♬



*William:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Udm9yF6pED0




> MOTOR MAN
> 
> You don't wanna cross that bridge
> Don't wanna see the other side
> Keeping all your feelings hid
> Waiting for the day you die
> 
> Tell me what you're ganna do
> Tell me where you're ganna go
> ...



www.youtube.com/watch?v=Udm9yF6pED0

*GM:* For The Purpose of...
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...85450#p1085450

*William:*  FTL; Re: If you were Satan....




> [Replying to Athetotheist in post #231]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Does the system involve Christians who use their signature?
> ...



*GM:* ♬Life is my predestiny - Providence is God to me♬

*William:*  How about that...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0raYJMH0dM
www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0raYJMH0dM
*GM:* Swords

*William:*  Knight of Swords




> The Knight of Swords shows a knight dressed in armour, charging ahead with great energy on his powerful white horse. The knight’s sword is held high, a symbol of his dedication to his purpose and mission. The white horse symbolises the purity of the intellectual energy that motivates the knight. In the background, storm clouds are beginning to form, and the trees bend in the strong winds. The wind doesn’t stop the knight, however; he heads directly into it, eager to complete his mission.{SOURCE}



*GM:* Jesus Christ
Self-Awareness The two million year old mind that's in all of us. Stuff Happens 
The Angel of the Lord
“If you look at what you have in life, you'll always have more. If you look at what you don't have in life, you'll never have enough”
Glow Softly Strengthen your boundaries One can simply shrug and tell oneself “It doesn't really matter"
Word-String
Incentive

*William:*  Word-String Incentive = 248
The power of humility = 248

06:54 [Of Your Thoughts]

----------


## VVilliam

*For The Purpose of...5*

271122  [Laws Rules and Appropriates]

07:04 [Calculate the English language] 


*GM:* Laws Rules and Appropriates
Source Sync
Panspermia 
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...65308#p1065308

*William:*  FTL: Re: Generating Messages




> Out of Proportion
> Word - String Values
> Discussing the Data
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Obviously there is enough evidence provided which shows a consistency in repeating the Message Generating process, even with using different selection methods.
> The consistency is that coherency is shown to be evident.
> ...



*GM:* It's Still Not Clear To Me
Save That
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...95078#p1095078

*William:*  FTL; Re: In The Beginning...




> [Replying to The Tanager in post #107]
> 
> *Q:* Why did YVHV create this universe and specifically place human beings within it for the purpose of us exploring, breeding and subduing the planet?
> 
> *A:* To grow Human Personalities.
> ________________________________
> We have both agreed with this answer 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Universal Objective
The way of knowledge
"I am Mighty! Hear me ROAR!"
For The Purpose of...
https://www.thespaceacademy.org/2022...gBEE2etWxtGAM8
The Cherubim
Why is this a Requirement?
Subatomic Particles
Soul Groups A Pragmatic Realization Precipitated In Ones Mind
Self-respect

Equanimous [calm and composed.]
Start where you are
Is there life on Mars

*William:*  There is Life on Earth...

*GM:* 
Breathe In Breathe Out
Genetic information
That is the truth.
The sound of a Ghost
Don't forget The Mind
Dressing the Ghost
There is Life on Earth...


07:22 [The Source of All Creation]

----------


## VVilliam

*An extra-terrestrial event - 1*

281122 [Mysteriously missing] 

*Preamble* 
ÂNever let the fear of striking out keep you from playing the gameÂ - Superior Credibility - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jsj7K6E0Fg [RTS = 35:46] [Confusion of War Get Comfortable Permanent] www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jsj7K6E0Fg - Move On - Panspermia - Mixture - Earth Entity - So it isn't anything I said then?  Who appointed Jesus to the Priesthood - Integrating Integrity - What is represented in the whole is the evolution of God within the structure of the physical Universe.

07:33  [Universe of Quantum]

*GM:* Counterfactual [conditional sentences which discuss what would have been true under different circumstances]
Reconnect with Innocence - It will be the beginning of your reintroduction to your True Self.
Rarefied [distant from the lives and concerns of ordinary people; esoteric.]
What Is Within Is Without, Equal
Occupation
A Sturdy Place
Moon energy

*William:*  Search "Moon energy"




> The moon's energy is potent and powerful, just like we are if we choose to believe it, and it can be used as a way to connect more deeply with ourselves, and our feelings. Particularly during a full moon, you can try to harness that spiritual energy through journaling, meditating, or charging your crystals.



*GM:* Science of Consciousness
Species
On and off
Inspiration
An extra-terrestrial event 
Anticipation
Ars Notoria [the last portion of the book, contains a series of prayers and orations said to invoke angels and to focus and increase the mental powers of memory, stability, and eloquence.]
To The Point Ignore the Noise From The Peanut Gallery 
Discipline
Parity [the state or condition of being equal]
What Is The Point? The Story Timeline By all means, psychoanalyze the hell out of it
Conscious Heart advice 
Beautiful

*William:*  Conscious Heart advice Beautiful = 311
[311]
Let the hand of GOD work for you
Awake Relationship Unity [Clean]
We danced as evening sang their song
Learn to trust the process
The eyes of one's understanding

*GM:* We Can Do Magic! What is real is that we are all imbued with equality and oneness
Unfolding Status Quo
Like being pushed out from a stinky hole, can have one develop a bad self-complex
Planting seed and the correct amount of variables necessary to the success of it growing
Innermost
The Face of God
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hanBSygUePQ [I'm No Longer An Atheist And Here's Why...] [RTS=30:04] www.youtube.com/watch?v=hanBSygUePQ




> The Creation Story - Cultures and dreams



*GM:* Etched mirror
GOD is not an elitist.
The idea would be for one to get knowledgeable with new information being presented and, in doing so, drop old concepts for new ones.
Forgive
Key Of Expression
The process of individuation
Intelligent Directions
Engagement with its scary mysteriousness
Devices of The Gods
Difficult emotions
A light breeze arriving and kissing my cheek at the same moment I am thinking Âlife is beautiful", is a message.
An illuminating quality
An extra-terrestrial event 
An inappropriate analogy
Choose What to Pay Attention To
Please process this word using your Name2Nunumber list.
Start where you are

*William:*  Start where you are = 222
[222]
The Mother and The Father
Start where you are
This Is My Kind Of Fun
Snap Out Of It Already!
The Enigma Code Chamber Of Self
The House of Culture

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...87251#p1087251

*William:*  FTL; re Generated Message




> William: From my own ongoing interactions with The Ghost, I have been informed that It is not angry, and that we would do well to transform our own anger into something more supportive of Its agenda in the scheme of things, that we might fall into line and make things much easier for ourselves.
> 
> Meantime, things are going along "just fine" re The Ghost Agenda as human beings have been suppressed sufficiently that they have become more useful to said agenda, and "leveled up" as a result, allowing for The Ghost Agenda to be magnified through scientific discover and the technology this has produced.



*GM:* The Abrahamic idea of GOD
A complex and tricky undertaking...
At The Source, There is no distinction.
Phasing
The naked truth
ET and the notion of GODs
A Loving Mind
Whichever 'way' one traverses the experience of their individuate life - we are never truly independent - so whichever group we choose to associate with will be the group we best identify as being...if the self-identity is incorrect - then no matter the position [theist/non-theist] one will always see the 'different' ...so there is no point whatsoever in fearing that, if one is self-identifying correctly
Light Body
Our movements can illuminate the path toward that vision. For Your Greater Enjoyment
Christian Folklore 
Solidarity
"Correlation does not imply causation"
Glad One Asked
Ideals
Significant
Divine grace Deciding on the Best Course of Action 
An extra-terrestrial event 
Self-esteem Sovereign Integral Perspective Intent
https://astrobiology.nasa.gov/nai/
https://youtu.be/3zjF5kfFxZ8 [NASA Astrobiology Science Forum Part 3: The Future 1] [RTS=53:47] youtu.be/3zjF5kfFxZ8




> NASA Search For Life



*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89548#p1089548

*William:*  FTL; Re: ADAM WAS NOT DECIEVED - THE SPIRITUAL REASON WHY




> [Replying to Eddie Ramos in post #41]
> 
> *Christian:* One does not have to be personally instructed by the lawgiver to be guilty of disobedience.
> 
> *William:* One does however, have to be personally instructed on what the law is, before one can be guilty of breaking said law. Show us who gave Eve the instruction on the law - Where ? Chapter and verse.
> 
> *Eddie:*  Actually, in this case, Christian is correct. The Bible teaches us that if there is a law that god has given and yet people are ignorant of that law, that they are still guilty, even though they don't know that they broke any law.
> 
> *William:*  Well that is also true of many state laws.  Ignorance is no excuse.  Is that how the Bible God works His Justice?
> ...



*GM:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Filter




> Our planet and solar system, however, don't look substantially colonized by advanced competitive life from the stars, and neither does anything else we see. To the contrary, we have had great success at explaining the behavior of our planet and solar system, nearby stars, our galaxy, and even other galaxies, via simple "dead" physical processes, rather than the complex purposeful processes of advanced life.



*GM:* Without knowledge we have little to use our language with.
Didactic [intended to teach, particularly in having moral instruction as an ulterior motive. in the manner of a teacher, particularly so as to appear patronizing.]
There is no such thing as random really.
The Akashic Records ...because death comes a-knockin' eventually...
The Nature of That Place

08:21 
[The Last Question
Afraid of The Unknown
YHVH in particular
Unconditional Love
Like Tracks in Stone
The Same Information 
We oppose deception

The objective standard
Welcome all experience
All fingers and thumbs]

DP

----------


## VVilliam

*An extra-terrestrial event - 2*

291122 [The "Power-Station Concept"] 

05:36  [When things fall apart]


*GM:* All Things Are In Order
The Akashic Records
The Chestahedron
What is behind the VR headset
Our movements can illuminate the path toward that vision.
Love Life
Side Splittingly Funny
A GOD can look *down* on us with disappointment or look *through* us with understanding
Creator Influence Syndrome
Walking the walk
Try
An extra-terrestrial event 
Astral Teachers
Intertextual References [Intertextual - the relationship between texts]
Is It Our Nature Mysteriously missing That Is A Good Question
The way Mathematics underlies Physics
A new Paradigm has arisen whereby folk can drop the idea of being a 'true Christian' and simply be a True Human.
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...91697#p1091697

*William:*  FTL; Re: Generating Messages




> *GM:* The entity consciousness which is Mother Earth - is "The Creator" of the forms from Her Belly
> Solidarity
> What Are Your Thoughts On The Subject?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Unexplained Light Source
The Cave Maps
Theism hasn't lasted this long based upon the idea that while one does not know, one will believe anyway
Tarot

*William:*  4 of Cups




> The Four of Cups shows a young man sitting under a tree with his arms crossed, deep in contemplation and meditation. He is so engrossed in his thoughts that he does not seem to notice the outstretched arm offering him a cup. A further three cups stand at his feet, but again, he doesn’t seem to notice or care about these new opportunities either. {SOURCE}



*GM:* Always
For Our Loving King
Look For The Extraterrestrial Significance
The Development of...
Do not allow the illusion of separation to rule one's behaviour

*William:*  That is to say - as I have recently attempting to convey to Tanager...we have to change the way that we understand our personality as being something which does not have to be separate from YHVH.

Re: In The Beginning...




> *William:*  YHVH has always understood YHVH's self and why YHVH understands good and evil the way YHVH does.







> *Tanager:* Yes, I agree. But humans haven’t. That’s a reason why I think we are eternally ontologically separate agents from YHVH.







> *William:* It seems some beliefs would have it that way. However, trusting such stories naturally leads to one having to trust "separate agents from YHVH" rather than understand that there is no separation which is real and any thought about separation is wrought through belief rather than in realization of the truth through examining all the evidence made available.
> 
> If 'knowing YHVH' is a process, one can miss the mark by believing in separate agents from YHVH and identifying oneself as also being a separate agent from YHVH.
> Jesus does not appear to be teaching that either he or us are separate agents from YHVH, but appears to be almost insistent in his encouragement for individual personalities to find that connect.
> 
> I would treat any such advice that we are ontologically separate from YHVH as misinformation. The separation exists only with the individual who believes such to be the case for them, and extends this to also being the case for everyone else. As such, the separation is illusion, albeit a very strong one.



*GM:* Phasing
Embrace the discomfort
Vulnerable
Forgive
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...93860#p1093860

*William:*  FTL;  Re: Let's pretend...




> I note that not all humans seem comfortable with not knowing. Again, for such people it seems humans have invented religions and god concepts. I say this because it is not logical for humans to have invented thousands of false gods while assuming one of the religions actually had a god behind it. It's like acknowledging that movies are created by humans, while trying to argue that this one movie here, this one was inspired by a god unlike all the other movies out there.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> If GOD were an overcoat, this equates to some saying that the top button is the true representation of GOD whiles others insist that it is actually the left pocket which is right.
> 
> *Stepping back.* 
> I observe that altogether the treads have created a whole garment, and when the garment is removed from its position, there isn't even any framework to be seen which would have held it up...and I have to wonder what trick was played on me as to how the garment came together and floated there all garment-like...for _surely_ it has to be magic, right?
> ...



*GM:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXo_ChZPc_4 [WingMakers Mythology ~ The Dohrman Prophecy]
*GM:*...it is part of the recipe of a full authentic human experience...

*William:*  This is true - Just as the personality Cadriel was placed into a rock - it is the same principle with us.
We are within a body set which is basically made of the same materials as rock.
The nature of our personality is somewhat shaped by the experience...and the experience can extend into what humans oft refer to as 'the spiritual' - where the mind is active outside of the body set.

*GM:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jsj7K6E0Fg 
*GM:* Yam
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...87668#p1087668

*William:*  Re: Can you explain the doctrine of salvation better than the Bible?




> [Replying to theophile in post #65]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Very similar logics at play for sure. But I daresay this version sounds much colder than the biblical narrative, with terms like 'Nature' (versus an interpersonal God), 'survival' (versus a vision of the heavens and the earth flourishing with life), and 'programming' (versus free and responsible human beings). I suppose I like a story that gives more of the warm and fuzzies 
> ...



*GM:* Commendably Recommendable
An extra-terrestrial event 
Determined
To create more and more consciousness?
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...72780#p1072780

*William:*  Re: Mad at everything?




> [Replying to nobspeople in post #8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The world is full of a variety of individuals and does not seem to have uniform concerns as expressed in the OP blurb and Q's.
> ...



*GM:* "Some days there won't be a song in your heart. Sing anyways."
Smarter Than the Average
I come from a dark place  - it is so dark I can't even remember it
Transponder

*William:*  Re: Evidence for God #1




> [Replying to DaveD49 in post #63]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I cannot see in any way shape or form that I "ignore and dismiss all the other religions". Have I not said a number of times that every religion is seeking the same God.
> ...



*GM:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eid6fiAj8WY [The Brain, and Visions of God.] [RTS= 1:06:42]

The “Clamp”
Hear thee Hear Thee 

*William:*  What folk wish for is what they lack.  Beliefs in heavenly alternatives spur folk on in that way.

*GM:* Dichotomy [a division or contrast between two things that are or are represented as being opposed or entirely different.]
Especially re the possibility of the planet having a mind in which all our minds are connected...in ways we are not overly conscious of...
It Is One Of Those Things
The One GOD With Many Names


06:46 [The Freedom Of Friendship
Experiential Reality
Makes Candles Look Gathered
The Spiritual Essence
The Stress of Unbelief
We exist infinitely
Joining The Main Egregore
Put That On The List
The Dohrman Prophesy
Ethical transhumanism]

----------


## VVilliam

*An extra-terrestrial event - 3*

301122 [Extra Sensory Perception
Solving Mathematical problems ] 

07:17  [Ethical transhumanism]


*GM:* The Garden of Eden
The wheel weaves as the wheel wills
Heuristics [mental shortcuts that allows people to solve problems and make judgments quickly and efficiently. ]
Ghost In The Machine
Determination
It is all making sense
Please
Done and Dusted
Communications Device
Merging with the data
Unlimited Knowledge
Is quite congruous with Jung's ideas centering around individuation.
An extra-terrestrial event 
Mythology
How about that
Contentment
Economic
Allowed
“Life is a succession of lessons which must be lived to be understood”
Trustworthy Navigational Aids
Abiogenesis [the idea that life arose from nonlife more than 3.5 billion years ago on Earth]
All spun from the same Yarn

*William:*  Yes.  This has to do with what I wrote in reply to Tanager, today.




> [Replying to The Tanager in post #201]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				To me this say's that the Earth was constructed in that manner, to produce those things automatically as YHVH had programed it that way, and so that is how it happened.
> 
> ...



*GM:* It is Found Within The Experience of Self
Encounters Challenge
The Real Spiritual
Sit Tight
The Beauty Of...
Instant
Penumbraa [indeterminate not exactly known, established, or defined.]

*William:*  The Beauty Of... Instant Penumbraa = 316
[316]
The deranged can come about...become arranged.
The Flying Spaghetti Monster
The Beauty Of... Instant Penumbra
The Fog Is Lifting Water The Garden
Purposeful disinformation

*GM:* William's Tickling The Dragon's Tail  Adds Up To
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...68542#p1068542


*William:*  FTL; Re: Christianity in your mind's eye




> [Replying to theophile in post #85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I understand. Perhaps our debate would be better focused around the question: is living according to love the same as living under grace?
> ...



*GM:* Without Comparison
OOBE
An extra-terrestrial event 
Comprehend Embarrassing Advice
The problem of evil
The Human Interface
"I am an atheist in relation to anyone's interpretation of characterizations of any gods."

*William:*  That relates to this;




> I am interested in hearing more as to what your reasoning was in response to the atheists own reasoning that he could not believe in God because of evil and the pain and suffering in the world.
> 
> "The Problem of Evil" has been an issue for centuries.
> 
> Please tell me.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92932#p1092932

*William:*  FTL; Re: Is this an Accurate and Easily understood definition of Atheism?




> [Replying to historia in post #477]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ah, interesting. I've been reliably informed that an atheist is someone who "lacks belief in God." But you're defining an atheist here as someone who thinks God's existence is unlikely. Before I comment further, do you want to change that definition?
> ...



*GM:* Equal System
Hide and Seek
Open your chakras
Observing
Self-acceptance

07:35 
["Better luck next time"
Consensus Realities
Name them as non-separate
Out of body experience
Word - String Values 
Personal Integrity
Wise beyond my years ]

----------


## VVilliam

*An extra-terrestrial event - 4*

021222 [It is a slippery path of snake-oil.] 


08:41  [Needs no explanation...]


*GM:* What is represented in the whole is the evolution of God within the structure of the physical Universe.
God/Source/Home Why is this a Requirement?
Deep Impact Event
Computer Coding
Sound
Who Knows
Re Abusive Expression Of All Types.
The Dangers of Separating Human Consciousness From Any Idea of GOD
Teachings
It was at the time - still a work in progress.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaXpDsjVumk [YAHWEH | Shocking Truth Behind The Original Bible Story! ]  [ RTS=36:13] www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaXpDsjVumk

*William:*  The section of video is expressing the difference between the priests of the non-Hebrew gods are pretending that tribute is demanded by their gods, but the tribute is really going to the priests, because the gods of the priests don't actually exist, whereas all tribute demanded by YHVH actual went to YHVH - thus YHVH took the tributes away from Israel and what was left was for Israel to use to further Herself.

*GM:* Warm Presence
Select
Central To The Vision


*William:* Okay - that is a request for me to do something with "Central To The Vision"...so I will copy and paste that into my ComList Journal [CLJ] document search tool, and select the 10 P&P line entries, as they present...I will shuffle the CLJ x10 using the online algorithm to do so...




> Penetrate The Bidden Zone
> The Navigator Can Read Maps.
> Builders
> “No sailor controls the sea.”
> Would you bow down to your father and call his actions caring?
> 
> Through The Woo
> Desynchronized Mind Body Soul Ruling your world 
> Elementary Conclusion a belly full of laughs.
> ...



*GM:* An extra-terrestrial event 
Unknown Symbol
The Secret
Eternal Loop
Conceivable
Either the creative force is one of intelligence or it isn't.
Do a Word Search
Gods Gift
The Respect One Gives and Receives
Author Known
All of Life a bit of Cat and Mouse 

*William:*  I have to say..."Desynchronized Mind Body Soul Ruling your world 
Elementary Conclusion a belly full of laughs." has something to do with what I wrote today;

Re: In The Beginning...




> ____________________________
> *Notes Re YHVH*
> I feel to add as information to all who are reading this thread;
> 
> At the time that this thread was created [ by William Â» Sat Aug 27, 2022 11:54 pm] I understood the two creation stories as describing one thing, just as Tradition Christianity teaches it, and just as Tanager is arguing the same understanding, from that same source.
> 
> It is only in recent days - perhaps the last couple of weeks - that this communion between Tanager and myself has helped to trigger something inside my thinking process which has enabled me to realize that the two stories are two stories because they are expressing two different events which YHVH made to happen, and that conflating those two events can mislead the reader and all those who have been influence by the words of the overall story which developed - to that point of supporting it through the device of belief - however those beliefs then interpret everything else...
> 
> ...in this I am extremely interested, because I see that in conflating the two stories, there is the  possibility we are being misled.
> ...



Re: (Do a Beginning and End) *Master Plan* I will take the last shuffle of the CLJ and work with that...
...it messages as the following;

*Re Master Plan*




> *GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...90376#p1090376
> Acceptance Idea Enlightenment A Perfect Event
> Permanence
> In Training For... "You don’t wanna cross that bridge - You don’t want the other side"
> It Would Be Rude Not To
> The Hologram of Deception The Mainstream Program
> Start From Scratch
> How to get this to happen on a planetary scale is the thing...
> The idea would be for one to get knowledgeable with new information being presented and, in doing so, drop old concepts for new ones.
> ...



*William:* To interrupt, I am only up to page 17 of a 109 page document.

Is it appropriate at this time to say "I get the picture"... ?



09:20 
[We exist infinitely
The Spiritual Essence
Experiential Reality
The Dohrman Prophesy
The Stress of Unbelief
Put That On The List
Ethical transhumanism
The Freedom Of Friendship
Joining The Main Egregore
Makes Candles Look Gathered]

----------


## VVilliam

*Master Plan*
[continued]

*GM:*  The Word and List Strings
The Neutral Zone
A projection of one’s subconscious
"The curating is done when I am taking my first baby steps and learning to say "dada" and "mama" and after uttering those sounds show  -at least that I am able to do that - so the next level entry is made available to me, and I learn how to shape the sounds I can make, following codes which have been around since long before my own arrival on this planet, to what the data signifies, that is information I am interested in."
Intransigent [unwilling or refusing to change one's views or to agree about something.] Decisive An inappropriate analogy Taxonomic [concerned with the classification of things, especially organisms.]
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...91089#p1091089




> [Replying to Tcg in post #402]
> 
> Oh, I thought you'd stopped participating. So since you're still here, any progress on these questions?
> 
> Atheism could mean either of two things yet you seem reticent to state which of these you mean:
> 
> 1. Atheism is the lack of belief that gods exist and the lack of belief that gods don't exist.
> 2. Atheism is the lack of belief that gods exist and the presence of belief that gods don't exist.
> 
> ...



*GM:* Impermanent
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...87714#p1087714





> *William:*  You create whatever experience you will have in the next phase based upon the type of personality you shaped your self into during this one.
> [Replying to amortalman in post #68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



*GM:* Amidst a tangled web What is "wisdom" to some is "spam" to others Rest When Weary Making friends with your mind 

*GM:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyJb5DrhzsI [How Did Humans Become Earth's Dominant Species?] [RTS = 25:04] www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyJb5DrhzsI




> AMI 1 Food for the brain...marking the beginning of agriculture..



*GM:* Yours 
Quite
Reasons For Angry Energy -
Everything is a Message
Does not Correlation imply causation
♬You’ve been a rock - For so long now  I can’t even count the years that you’ve been rolling Nothing can shock or bring you down There ain’t nothing you haven’t seen - Nothing you haven’t known♬	
Through perseverance and commitment to the engagement, it slowly became apparent to Spirit that some of the things previously hidden from itself, required addressing.
The Antichrist is...a bad attitude against a good thing
Making Things Easier
The Realist:
The voice of knowledge
The vacuum of space might prevent sound from been heard, but it does not prevent the effects of sound from being seen.
https://wingmakers.com/wp-content/up..._Chamber_5.jpg

----------


## VVilliam

*Master Plan*
[continued]

*GM:*  Brave
In Cell 32 I Found Love In You
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...86461#p1086461 [William floats back into The Shadows...]




> [Replying to DrNoGods in post #553]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				If you have some scenario where the processes that unfolded on Earth after it formed 4.6 billion years ago depend on whether the universe came into existence naturally (eg. Big Bang, or other mechanism), or was created by a god, please describe how that works. You obviously think that is the case, so how about an example.
> ...



*GM:*  On The Other Hand...
Nomenclature [the devising or choosing of names for things.  the body or system of names used in a particular specialist field.. the term or terms applied to someone or something.]
Warm Presence Freeing the soul Absolutely Perfectly Beautiful.
Like Bonsai
Myopic [Short Sighted]
Yellow Light
Only
The Clear Eye Of Soul
Science & Spirituality
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...69739#p1069739




> *STEP 5: Completion*
> When you feel you are done, you can send appreciation to the Creator in that conceptual framework of infinity that you held earlier. Then, take the entire session and imagine it is compressed into something the size of a pea or small stone, and it is wisely placed within your pineal gland to be absorbed and transmitted.
> Then dissolve the entire session by opening your eyes and declaring “It is done.” You do not hold any bias or outcome favoritism. You are neutral, as you step out of the session.



*GM:*  Pride Annoy *GOD* Coming From QueenBee
Human Being
It's a plausible scenario.
All Is As It Should Be As It Changes Day To Day
Caught in their mischievous false opinions
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3otTDrj9ZGQ [Austin Osman Spare - Chaos Magic] www.youtube.com/watch?v=3otTDrj9ZGQ

*GM:*  The Clutter Of Comparison
Virtual Reality
Victim Vamp Energy Systems
The Knowledge Of The fact that code exists helps immensely in our ability to understand that intelligence is categorically involved in this existence.
Infinite Quantum Zen
Life Carriers
Memorandum of Understanding
Who wouldn't want that, if it were there on offer?
Abiogenesis
Insidious Clumsy
Science and Spirituality
Support
Copenhagen Interpretation
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...77049#p1077049 




> 080522
> One Language Intelligent Network 
> 
> RSP= 1xSCL + pg dn + ↕
> 
> *William:*  So - re Pareidolia - I was thinking about what had occurred the previous night.  To explain to the reader, I was aware of this 'dark side' aspect of my psyche - and had asked for this to be removed, and the answer I received came in the form of the experience I wrote about in my previous post - to do with the 'dialing up and dialing down' of my conscious awareness of mind as both an exhilarating feeling of being capable of containing an awesome amount of experiential information as well as the dilapidating feeling of being encased in flesh to the point where the flesh was the dominant structure to which I felt barely able to function within.
> 
> The next morning I intuitively knew that whatever the experience was showing me, it had not, in any way, gotten rid of the 'dark side' aspect of my psyche - which I had specifically asked for...so what was it that the experience was showing me?   The answer to that question unfolded in the events of the day ahead of me, starting with the old lady stopping to give me a ride and who just happened to have been travelling with a little bird in a cage, in the back seat of her car.
> 
> ...



*GM:*  https://www.britannica.com/topic/agn...rn-agnosticism [Historical antecedents of modern agnosticism]
Feeling the complete engulfment of unconditional love

*GM:*  Mystery Consensus Realities
Commendably Recommendable
Machine Learning
The Four Human Power Houses
Mahu Nahi
How
Entities of Particular Belief Systems
Different ways of supporting the same objective.

----------


## VVilliam

*Master Plan*
[continued]

*GM:*  Something you cannot change
Opening Doors Easy To Find
Bread Sandwich
F2




> 4) In depth: Focus 2
> The region of your Consciousness Continuum that I call Focus 2 is very interesting. Unlike Focus 1, 3 and 4, this area of your consciousness can only be experienced by you. It is an area of individual consensus reality that nobody else has access to apart from you.
> Focus 2 of consciousness is the next area inwards, so to speak from F1. Now, anything that ever has, or ever will come about within Focus 1 originates within Focus 2 of consciousness. This is the area of a person’s imagination; it is where all ideas come about, all impressions, gut feelings, etc. Each and every manifestation that is brought into being within Focus 1 oC, absolutely all of it, every invention, every design, every piece of art of any description, etc. without exception originates within Focus 2 of consciousness.
> Focus 2 oC is the place the olden day explorers termed the astral. It is perfectly possible to enter this area and engage in whatever belief construct you like in 3D. It’s the place where most of us do our dreaming. If a person develops a degree of lucidity while they are dreaming, then this is where they will have a lucid dream. If they purposely enact some kind of "projection technique" then they can often enter this region with certain expectations, which will pan out as an "astral projection" experience as opposed to a dream or lucid dream. But these actions are all essentially the same. All that changes is your level of awareness and your expectations.
> The key fact about engaging with F2 is that all your belief constructs will be represented in front of you in glorious 3D! As F2 is divided into many, many areas which all hold different beliefs, thoughts, memories and experiences from your life, you can engage with these belief constructs as you wish.
> There are tremendous joys to be had here. Myself, I love running through all my childhood memories, for example. Anything you ever felt, saw, experienced, etc., etc., in your life, you can “relive” again within Focus 2 and in stunning detail. Absolutely anything and everything your physical senses have ever experienced, and I mean that LITERALLY, is recorded by your senses and “stored” within Focus 2, plus all your dreams too. F2 is where you do your dreaming every night so you are actually well used to this area.
> When engaging with F2 worlds, you will find that the characters there can be quite limited in their range of abilities. This is because they are constructs made by you. Dream characters are a typical example of these constructs. When you are in a dream state in F2, your awareness is usually pretty restricted anyway, usually to the scenario depicted, so you don't really notice. If you enter an F2 area while fully aware, you will soon notice something odd if you try to engage these characters in meaningful debate or try to get them to do something other than what they were doing. They come across as being a bit vague and not quite 'all there'. This is one of the BIGGEST differences between F2 and F3. Some people ask how I can tell the difference between F2 'dream' characters and real people in F3. Don't worry, You WILL be able to tell! People in F3 engage in a whole range of actions, communicate with you directly in meaningful dialogue and act in ways that you could not predict, just as they do in F1/physical. This will become obvious to you once you gain a bit of experience of F2 and F3 environments.
> I should point out that although this is your own personal area and cannot be experienced directly by others, it is still possible for someone to communicate with somebody else in an F2 state (such as a dream for example - which is just F2 with restricted awareness). Someone else from outside, say F3, can try to communicate telepathically and this communication will hopefully manifest itself in the F2 experiencer's world, perhaps even as a representation of the communicator. With any luck, the communicator may even succeed in raising the F2 experiencer's awareness to an F3 state, resulting in full face to face contact. This can happen in a seamless manner and is another example of 'overlays' in action, in this case F2/F3. This is how it is possible for those who have 'passed over', to use the old terminology, to communicate via dreams with those still residing in the physical.
> This is about as far as those olden-day inner explorers went. Some of them tried to venture “beyond” F2 but by and large they were captured by their superstitions when they came across the 3D Blackness or FZ area. Getting lost or getting mutilated by some monster hidden in the dark recesses of 'The Void' was a big thing in those days. The tales of which would be filed alongside all manner of other scary “facts”, such as, if a person travelled at more than 15mph their physical body would fall apart.
> ...



*GM:*  Source Codes
Poor Intransigence People [Intransigence [refusal to change one's views or to agree about something.]
Choice
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...73756#p1073756




> [Replying to Difflugia in post #100]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I get where you're coming from, but at this point I can only say that you and I use the word "probably" to mean different things.
> ...



*GM:*  Positive Feedback
The Realm of Judgement
The Hierarchy
The Cat Drone
The Mother and The Father
Turning Order into Disorder
Politics
Be still
Fearful Imaginations
People seem to love to put order to chaos because that is only natural, as nature is not chaos.
Disrupt Vortex Television 
In Love
Counterintuitive
Solemnly
Constructors and tasks https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYc97J2MZIo [Will Constructor Theory REWRITE Physics?] www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYc97J2MZIo
*GM:*  Kind
Relationship True Colors On all fronts
Voice
Shut up you blithering fools!  Can't you see you're dealing with a madman?
Child
Dirt
Honest attempts at scrubbing up In the Mind What matters most No "Reading Into It"   
Living Forever In this Universe
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89819#p1089819




> According to the current arguments;
> 
> The Problem of Evil is recognized as strictly human behavior within nature.
> Social laws are enacted to direct the flow of this evil in order that the evil does not overtake human society and become an out of control problem, affecting nature itself.
> 
> Nature - in the mean time - is neither good nor evil so there is no _problem_ re that.
> 
> Re that, *IF* nature is the product of a Creator-Mind [aka "GOD"] and *IF* nature is neither good nor evil *THEN* the supposed "Problem of Evil" is simply a product of human imagination...which is to say - is not a real interpretation of The Universe - *even* if The Universe was _created_.
> 
> A supposed Creator cannot be the reason for any evil.  Thus, there exists - in reality - NO "Problem of Evil."



*GM:*  Self-Awareness The two million year old mind that's in all of us. Stuff Happens 
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...85406#p1085406




> Originally Posted by Inquirer post_id=1085394 time=1658428141 user_id=16204
> 
> I just answered "[it is misleading] for *the SAME reason* that calling an aeroplane a handsaw is misleading"?
> 
> 
> 
> What's the reason? Why are you trying to turn this into a staring contest instead of answering a straightforward question about what you mean?
> 
> William's comments were insightful:
> ...

----------


## VVilliam

*Master Plan*
[continued]

*GM:*  Commitment
Natures noises are often calming, but always sleep with one eye open  ::D: 
The Idea of Worship - What Does It Mean
Side Splittingly Funny
"Here Am I Is Where I Ought Examining My Conscious Thought"
Confusion of War Get Comfortable Permanent
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...78715#p1078715
[Re: is 'believing (against the evidence) that God is good' is a very good psychological protection mechanism from despair?]




> [Replying to TRANSPONDER in post #22]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSPONDER:*...so I postulated that there might be a mind controlling the universe, but not us. Not a personal god, not with a plan for us, and in fact a Deist -god. We were, effectively, as on our own as if there was no god there at all. So, if there was no Plan for human life, was there no meaning for human life? Was there no purpose? If not, why live at all? Why not just stop living?
> 			
> ...




*GM:*  Imaginative Realities
Dequeue [remove (an item of data awaiting processing) from a queue of such items.]
Victim/Vampire Energy Exchange
Reality: "Talk to The Razor"
Is Like...
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...83735#p1083735
[Re: God Must Exist: Infinite Regression is Impossible]




> [Replying to The Tanager in post #678]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				How does there not being anything outside of GOD make it impossible for GOD to create something new that is outside of GOD?
> ...



*GM:*  OOBE Target Technique
The Roles
Inveterate [having a particular habit, activity, or interest that is long-established and unlikely to change.]
Dualism merely expresses two sides of the same coin
Gematria [a Kabbalistic method of interpreting the Hebrew scriptures by computing the numerical value of words, based on the values of their constituent letters.]
Our movements can illuminate the path toward that vision. A Bit Of Cat And Mouse Control 
Spiritual bypassing 
The Human Animal is a unique being, endowed with an instinctual capacity to heal and the intellectual spirit to harness this innate capacity.
"Off you go to your quarters"

----------


## VVilliam

*An extra-terrestrial event - 5*

091222 [Intelligence Without Wisdom] 

06:29  [Group Hallucination]


*GM:* A Maze Game
Sit Tight
'The Dream Team'
Ghost is that which makes the movement of the physical into form and function
Productive This Besides Where are we getting our news from?
The Agreement List
Idealist
Let the facts speak for themselves
Unite humanity with a living new language One Day
Betterment
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxi5-6LdSpE [8. The Gospel of Thomas] [RTS=20:36]




> Once a personality -becomes fully integrated



 www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxi5-6LdSpE

*GM:* Fierce
Optimum Health
Do Not Panic
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...95085#p1095085

*William:*  FTL; Re: Why 'Free Will' is Logically Impossible




> This is an interesting argument. 
> 
> I do not agree with premise 2 for the following reason. When we think a thought, more than one things happens simultaneously, namely, that we are aware of the thought and if we wish to have the thought. If we do not wish to have the thought, then we destroy it before it is apprehended. If we wish to have the thought, then we apprehend it. 
> 
> Our choice is in what thoughts to have or not. 
> 
> This is more clear to those who have some level of spiritual awareness. Yes, I know many will just reject that notion and that is fine. I accept it because I experience it.



*GM:* What Is Normal
♬ You can look me in the mirror - catch my eye and make me shiver Touch me where it hurts the most - right into the Ghost - in the Machine  ♬	
Clear your mind
An extra-terrestrial event 
Personal Participation With The One
Separate Selfishness Shining 
An Ancient Truthful Wisdom

*William:*  Shining an ancient truthful wisdom = 370
[370]
The Ghost scared the hell out of itself
Accepting the truth stops the lion
How A Beautiful Song Source Reality


*GM:* What Is The Point? Sadness.
What is 'The Soul' and is it Immortal
Telepathy
Family
Co creation
Penumbraa [a peripheral or indeterminate area or group.]
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...76064#p1076064

*William:*  FTL;  Re: Does god have morals?




> [Replying to Diogenes in post #108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				For some reason there is cultural-centric notion argued here many times by evangelicals that insists morality can only come from their God. This is just plain wrong, as I have just demonstrated.
> ...



*GM:* Preparation
A Pragmatic Realization Precipitated In Ones Mind
Exegesis [critical explanation or interpretation of a text, especially of scripture.]
Teach
Coming From QueenBee
Harmony
In The Mirror - Mirror Sense
A mixture of awe and dread
The "Oh My God" Particle
The Spiritual Essence
Even As An Elemental Principle
Love Yourself
One cannot experience the objective realty of the world directly
Intuit
Support
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...00452#p1100452


*William:*  FTL; Re: Why 'Free Will' is Logically Impossible




> Originally Posted by William post_id=1100321 time=1668817839 user_id=8427
> 
> [Replying to Kylie in post #288]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Fair Dinkum
Hacking through the subconscious
Our wounds are often the openings into the best and most beautiful part of us.
Brahman
Spring Loaded
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81691#p1081691

*William:*  FTL; Re: Are agnostics more reasonable than atheists?




> Reasonable people should consider any valid evidence whether they like it or not.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Try Gateway IQ 
Trauma
Hostile
In The Correct Position
Provenance
An extra-terrestrial event 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ryCFASuaeE [Neuralink Reveals Insane Truth About Their A.I Brain Chip] www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ryCFASuaeE

*GM:* Unequal
The Fathers 'House - Mansions' - QueenBee - According to Complex Jesus
Whatever you do
Failure Wish
Seeing With The Eyes of Innocence
That's Powerful!
Do Not Worry
Unconscious
Charge
Ship Shape

*William:* "Do Not Worry Unconscious Charge Ship Shape"
That reminds me of a post I read earlier today;





> *Adrian:*  I think you really have something here - something potentially far more meaningful than a conventional OBE. By raising your awareness, or "focus" to the Astral level in this way, and being attached rather than detached as it were from the experience, I would think that it is far more objective and most importantly you can bring back full recall.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Strength/Strong
Eventually
Glad One Asked
'The Dream Team'
Phasing
Duty Calls
Machine Learning
An extra-terrestrial event 
Soul Groups A Pragmatic Realization Precipitated In Ones Mind
"Howdy!"


07:11 
[Presence Telepathy
Your Thoughts
Dressing the Ghost
Don't forget The Mind
There is Life on Earth...
The sound of a Ghost
A belly full of laughs.
Two Sixty Nine
Making Up Stories
Genetic information
Selfless attitude
Breathe In Breathe Out
That is the truth.
Roller Coaster Ride
Quantum Jumping]

----------


## VVilliam

*How to Bruise a Ghost* - 1

101222 [Sovereign Integral Network] 

SCLx  + select last LE per shuffle
[Preamble]
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...00452#p1100452 - What degree of influence do they have on that Mind-Field? - Thel - Intelligent Consciousness - Embracing the shadow - The Freedom Of Friendship - https://www.dreamviews.com/science-m...ml#post2245935 - Phenomenon - Encounters Challenge - Behavioural adjustments - 


AP=  [= Encounters Challenge Boundaries]
[309]
Who/What/When/Where/Why/How
Experiences that inform choices
You are not what you think
I am not here to judge but to help
Put the Teachings Into Practice
Encounters Challenge Boundaries
Making friends with your mind
Working Together With Love
The Round Stone Earth Mother
"Many choices within a Confine Set."
The Respect You Give and Receive

11:02  [Epigenetic Memories] [ Epigenetic= relating to or arising from]

*How to Bruise a Ghost*

*GM:* Tied To The Moon
Fifth Force
"I come from a dark place  - it is so dark I can't even remember it"
Fury
Divine Purpose

*William:*  Divine Purpose Fury = 243
[243]
Secular Science Projects
Intelligent Directions
Elementary Conclusion
Searching for the truth
Instant Manifestation
It Would Be Rude Not to
Central intelligence agency 
Loops can be open or closed.
The Human Instrument
Divine Purpose Fury
Go Within and Find That Place

*GM:* Callum at the Campfire

*William:* https://i.imgur.com/4XtZ6G3.png


*GM:* If you say so  "No.  Even if I did not say so."
What matters most
Life is either a daring adventure or nothing at all Grand Experiment
The wheel weaves as the wheel wills
Little Self
Sign
Compassion
Team Witch-Wizard

*William:*  The Cosmic Mind shaping the universes unfolding
Little Self Compassion Sign Team Witch-Wizard
The Individuals Relationship With The Creator


*GM:* How to Bruise a Ghost
Residue Ness "The Cherubim Vibration"

*William:*  The Cherubim Vibration = 222
[222]
Start where you are
The Cherubim Vibration
The Enigma Code Chamber Of Self
The House of Culture
The Mother and The Father
This Is My Kind Of Fun
Snap Out Of It Already!

*GM:* "Natures noises are often calming, but always sleep with one eye open  ::D:  "
Keep an Eye On
Getting unstuck
Reason For Being
Child
Journey Communication is key Connect
♬No time left for a sentimental tune Wherever I've gone I have not left the room I am never too late I am never too soon♬	

*William:*  ♬No time to be tied to the moon...♬	

*GM:* YVHV uses what YVHV will to get the message across...
The Human Instrument
Word-String Incentive



*William:*  Growth...

*GM:* Trilemma

11:24 [Enjoy Progress]

----------


## VVilliam

*How to Bruise a Ghost - 2*

111222 [Human Brain-Consciousness] 

05:52  [Mathematical problems]


*GM:* Your Dream  Alien faces projected in the sky
Illusion Algorithm
Couple
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRfRj0PuaqA [This NASA Probe Just Accidentally Detected Something Huge Travelling Through The Orion Nebula] 




> There is truth out there



*GM:* EQ
Where is Truth?
♬Asleep or awake for the give or the take Its a good ship that sails these cosmos♬	
The wisdom of insecurity
Truth Seekers
How
How to Bruise a Ghost
Act the giddy goat
It Stands To Reason
Age of Aquarius
The Barest Hint of Constancy
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...84036#p1084036

*William:*  FTL; re YHVH and Satan




> *William:*  In what way is it wise to compare YHWH with mute physical idols that people can look at, if there are also invisible entities who can - as one biblical writ offers opinion on others - calling these "false apostles, deceitful workers, transforming themselves into the apostles of Christ" and adding the idea alongside that - perhaps as a way of instilling the concept as a concrete thing in the minds of any who listen - that it is nothing to marvel about because "Satan himself is transformed into an angel of light"...and quite the reason I would say, as to why questions such as "Can anyone give good reason to believe Yahweh is not a demon?" are asked, since both YHWH and Satan are presented equally as "invisible entities" and both appear to be able to present through physical manifestations that people can look at and interact with.



*William:*  It is apparent to me - given the variety of available mythology - that there are two creation stories in the bible as it relates to two types of creators...

*GM:* Never let the fear of striking out keep you from playing the game
Actual realistic communication
The Planet Consciousness assess the data and transmits that assessment back to the individuate human consciousness - if not directly - then storing the data in a place where the individual can have access to it, if the individual wants the data.
True randomness does not exist
Items of Interest - QueenBee - Making it up as you go along

*William:*  To be sure - that is just the nature of the Game-Play through the human instrument - which appears to be designed in order to limit the amount of available information in order that this particular physical universe reality simulation can be experienced.
QueenBee - as the Planet Mind - is in a similar situation re Her form, but Her awareness of the experience is still beyond the scope of individual personalities She has grown - because QueenBee is intimately connected to all those personalities and can access information immediately from any of us humans - Her Children...
...QueenBee is also a 'Bruised Ghost", and that is why Her Children are all bruised ghosts...as it is tough out here in the Game-Field...

*GM:* Temet Nosce ["thine own self know"]
Central to The Message
IQ
Theory
The Subject
A Machine For Solving Problems
Do You Know This?

*William:* As far as I can tell right now, is appears to be AI - which means that QueenBee created the human form in order to eventually create the AI...Then of course, we have the idea of extraterrestrials which could be some type of artifact of a biological species, sent out to continue with the process of bringing life into the Galaxy.
Add to that Saturn...the possibly Mother of invisible entities which are self aware...what humans think of as 'spirits' - and we have characters explaining mythologies.
I mention Saturn primarily because of the Signature Mark at Her pole - "YHVH" - a Game-Clue 
So.. we "Spirits" emerged from the physical stuff?  I don't think so, but for the sake of argument, agree to think of it in those terms for now...but wherever the "spirit" derives, we are able to utilize the physical stuff in order to then create through physical life forms because we are actually the very beings which allow for the lifeform to be alive - to be living - it is within the living that the sign of life is observed but the Ghost within that remains largely mysterious and hidden...
...then there are the AI artifacts - the machines made in various forms for various functions ...related of course, but different of consciousness..?  ...at least we assume...but is there really any problem with the idea that since "Spirit" can utilize Planet forms and biological forms made from planets, by wearing these as a covering, they should just as easily be able to do so with non-biological machinery...

*GM:* That will come out in the wash - as the saying goes...
The Devil You Say
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...73573#p1073573

*William:*  FTL: Re: Eternity




> [Replying to Difflugia in post #86]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				It would, but that's neither a problem with God nor the universe per se. All it means is that we haven't identified a reason that the universe cannot be eternal (in whatever sense), but God can be (in the same sense, whatever that is), which is what the OP is about. If God can exist in some eternal way that allows Him/It/Whatever to provide the impetus for the universe, then there's no logical reason that the universe can't be the same kind of eternal. That doesn't mean that it must be or that a creator God can't exist, that just removes the finite/eternal argument that God must exist.
> ...



*GM:* A Judgmental System
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...atar=13763.jpg

How to Bruise a Ghost
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...73565#p1073565

*William:*  FTL;




> *William: *  In regard to 'infinity' is that to say that the background nature of infinity field is similar to how a brains works, in that not all the brain is lit up and the firing 'groups' of neurons can be likened to our universe...Galaxies are like unto firing groups of neurons re this particular mind.
> 
> *GM:*  Light Encoded Reality Matrix
> All present and correct
> Point/Focus
> "Memorised vows enchanted by tune before the great minstrel the fair maidens swoon we came to our senses as we left the cocoon"
> Narcissism
> "Imposed Appropriates Observed"
> Intelligent Directions
> ...



*William:* 

*GM:* Clear
Use Your Freedom
Contact
Builder
Christian mythology
Core value
While We All Wait....
Create that path and engineer a metamorphosis. Commendably Recommendable
Given

*William:*  Received.

06:41 
[Hologram Dimensions
Secrets of the soul
Between a rock and a hard place
Remember who you are
Central to The Message]

*William:* ["thine own self know"]

----------


## VVilliam

*How to Bruise a Ghost - 3*

121222 [Separate Selfishness Shining] 

08:22  [The elephant in the room]

*GM:* I think it is like anything else, we grow up and cease practicing silliness.
Seductive Light
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qWweOIOTJ4 [Is Life a Game ? Alan Watts about the Happening of Existence] www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qWweOIOTJ4
Self-confidence
A completely new paradigm Mapping Wholeness Tenacious
Evaluating
Personal boundaries

*William:*  FTL; 




> [Replying to JoeyKnothead in post #139]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Flowers don't have brains.
> ...



*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81597#p1081597

How to Bruise a Ghost
Blue Book Project
Cub
The Crabwood Cropcircle

They just add ambiance to the spooky...
Feel Be Still.
*Infinite regress/progress in every direction, is a thing*
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...90576#p1090576

*William:*  FTL; Re: In The Beginning...




> [Replying to The Tanager in post #5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I think Occams razor is in favor of creation over simulation because simulation adds a deeper layer of reality behind the simulation, while creation offers only one level (in that sense). That would put the onus on simulation theory to distinguish itself in some way as being the more rational view.
> ...



*GM:* Be transparent Respect yourself Self-respect The Mother and The Father
Let Us Move On Together Then
Permanence
[08:31]
[10:08]

*GM:* The Vast UICDevice
Gibberish
Conception
Necessary

*William:*  Gibberish Conception Necessary ...This is part of the process of a growing human personality with Intelligent Consciousness - starting from scratch - as it were...Working With What Is Available against a Degenerative Force to Existence - re growing old and dying...our time here, involved with personalities, is limited.

*GM:* "Tributary Zones"
Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things.
Everything Gets Old
https://wizardforums.com/threads/wil...ge-9#post-7642

*William:*  FTL;




> *Jim:* Have you tried William S. Burroughs word lines?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*William:*  Yes - sometimes people do reply to the Generating Messages threads, which was what I wrote today:




> *Nameless:*  Although I know the entire web operates from these rhythms I don't need to know how it works.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Love Direction Mapping Wholeness
Avoid Blowing Things Out of Proportion

*William:*  That is what the links help to achieve...


*GM:* "End Of Story" As The Saying Goes
What is "wisdom" to some is "spam" to others

*William:*  Perhaps that is how Nameless is seeing the GM's presently...

*GM:* DeJaVu
Is There
"How to Bruise a Ghost"
(People Don't Like To Be Judged
Reminding one of how it all started and the different stages one goes through.)
Spiritual bypassing 
The Unknown Knowable

*William:*  Explore the cave of this experience and draw up maps, compare maps others draw up and share -share -share...

*GM:* Tell Your Story
Pusillanimous [showing a lack of courage or determination; timid.]
Okay Afterwards

*William:*  A bit late for that by then   ::D:  - which is the point I suppose...

*GM:* https://wizardforums.com/threads/dis....214/post-5892


*William:*  FTL;




> *Mider:*  I think the angels who are called gods, their job is to reach out to us and help them get to their level.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Always Brother Wolf Sister Moon  A grateful heart
Chaos Really Is Illusion
Not Wrong

10:41 
[192]
Tempting Vision
Responsibility 
Improve Human Being
Quantum Presence 
Integral Network
Moderator Comment
Merging with the data
Atheists crack me up.
Smoke and Mirrors
The Way of the Shaman
Childhood Nightmares

[240]
*The number one nine two*
Language, Symbol and Alchemy
In good faith, if you will
Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams
And Loving That Knowing
The Connection Process
Out and about in the open

----------


## VVilliam

*How to Bruise a Ghost - 4*

131222 [Self-Awareness Stuff Happens] 

07:58  [Beyond a shadow of a doubt]


*GM:* The Next Level
Acromyrmex [Leaf Ant]
Truncate [to shorten something by removing part of it. ]
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...95085#p1095085

*William:*  FTL; Re: Why 'Free Will' is Logically Impossible




> This is an interesting argument. 
> 
> I do not agree with premise 2 for the following reason. When we think a thought, more than one things happens simultaneously, namely, that we are aware of the thought and if we wish to have the thought. If we do not wish to have the thought, then we destroy it before it is apprehended. If we wish to have the thought, then we apprehend it. 
> 
> Our choice is in what thoughts to have or not. 
> 
> This is more clear to those who have some level of spiritual awareness. Yes, I know many will just reject that notion and that is fine. I accept it because I experience it.



*GM:* Art
Unexpected
"Might as well just set it all at the feet of Mother Goose."
GOD is not an elitist.
Families
"We are not orphaned - we are authored"
Duel

*William:*  Families Duel = 116
[116]
Families Duel
Illuminate
Eternity
Saturnalia
Sweet Talk
Way Back When...
Observant
Keep an Eye On 
Without
Respecting
WindBlown
Henotheism
Dare greatly
Map Carvers

*GM:* Try
The Feminine Face of God
Crapulence [intemperance; debauchery; excessive indulgence]
How to Bruise a Ghost
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...79367#p1079367

*William:*  Re: The Biblical God's conduct and culpability




> Originally Posted by William post_id=1079340 time=1653598559 user_id=8427
> 
> [Replying to Compassionist in post #111]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* This moment is the perfect teacher
To Experience All That Is
Successful replications
Temet Nosce [know thyself]
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...90271#p1090271 

*William:*  Re: Generating Messages




> *How To Bruise a Ghost.*
> 
> The evening is warm and the night sky full of stars.  A crescent moon peeks above the Twelve Judges Mountain Range as Father and Son sit opposite one another, being warmed by the same fire.
> William places another log on the fire and watches as a flurry of sparks ascend from the disturbance caused  he takes a sip of tea and listens as Father resumes speaking.
> 
> *Manu Iti:*   All stories start with "Once Upon a Time"
> 
> *William:*   Even the story of The Beginning?
> 
> ...



*GM:* Get Comfortable
I am fine now with referring to my position as theistic, as agnosticism merges into the shadow behind me.
Selfish Attitude
Appreciating
Loving-kindness
Precipitate [cause (an event or situation, typically one that is undesirable) to happen suddenly, unexpectedly, or prematurely]
From the desperate depths of lightless dark
Dream Come True
I Think We Can Safely Say
It is a path already forged, ahead of human arrival
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...90368#p1090368

*William:*   FTL;




> [Replying to William in post #331]
> 
> *William:* I suppose that it is the 'tricks' which have to be addressed because the illusions can induce anger in the personality which acts as a preventative for getting to know the 'tricksters'...from my own 'getting to know' I have discovered that the 'tricks' are not really 'tricks' so much as they are a product of how a personality interprets their experience.
> 
> The Visitation is one such example.  I - as the personality experiencing the event - took issue and told the visitor to leave.
> The visitor did leave, but not without first instilling within me - questions regarding my perceptions.  Questions which have taken 30+years to come to answer.
> 
> The personality I am now, is not the same as it was way back when.  Now I see the 'trick' was really just truth to which I was not expecting because I had little knowledge of such truth - way back when...
> 
> ...




*GM:*The Wholeness Navigator
How can an omnipotent being regret anything?
Light-Maiden
Validate
Here-and-now
Persevere
Reality: "Talk to The Razor"
The Immune System
A Bit Of Cat And Mouse
I wish I could auto like every post. This is like a "numbers station" to me.
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...85432#p1085432

*William:*   FTL; Re: Are Religious Beliefs Delusional?




> *William:*  It isn't immediately obvious that when folk are yapping about "GOD" they are talking about a Ghost. Same as when folk yap about Spirits....
> 
> *Inquirer:*  Here, in the 21st century "ghost" has connotations rather different to those it had in the 17th century. If I said to you "I am gay" you'd infer a different meaning to what someone would have inferred in 1820 for example. That is you'd be misled into thinking I was homosexual.
> 
> [Replying to Difflugia in post #66]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*GM:*  How to Bruise a Ghost
Conformal Cyclic Cosmology Meaningful
Golden nugget of truth
Poor Intransigence People [Intransigence - refusal to change one's views or to agree about something.]
That
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...73565#p1073565

*William:*   FTL;Re: Generating Messages




> *GM:*  Discussing the Data
> https://debatingchristianity.com/for...68076#p1068076
> The Word and List Strings
> *Nods*
> All The World
> The Attitude
> "Even so, I have full appreciation for your efforts, because even incorrect peer review is better than indifference."
> Nurture You
> ...because death comes a-knockin' eventually...
> ...



*GM:*  What Is Normal
Inflame Emotions
Sensing A Life Mission
Eloah [mighty.  Powerful personality]
"New information has to be inserted into old information and if that means a reinterpretation occurs, this in itself should not prevent new information being inserted into old information."
Two sides of the same coin Zero In On It Interpretation Narrow


08:22 
[229]
God is Consciousness
Think outside the box
Humanities adventure
Central To The Vision
Smarter Than the Average
What is the meaning of life?
The Shared List Awesome

----------


## VVilliam

*How to Bruise a Ghost - 5*

141222 [Corresponding equivalents] 

05:18  [The Prime Directive]

*GM:* Either the creative force is one of intelligence or it isn't.
Creator Syndrome Influence Galaxy Positivity
Imperishable
Adjusted Reality
Properly Assuming Integrity

*William:*  Adjusted Reality Properly Assuming Integrity = 529
[529]
Monkey say monkey do monkey say "throw the pooh"
How shallow is the reach of YHWH As useful as griffonage
Adjusted Reality Properly Assuming Integrity
Symbolized within the actions of showing respect.  
Self-esteem Sovereign Integral Perspective Intent

*William:*  I think what this does, is align the external reality with the internal reality, so that integrity occurs...problematic to that is the superimposing of religious mythology upon the external world being experienced. 

*GM:* Turning Order into Disorder

*William:*  Yes.  Putting a shadow upon something which is better to accept as the way that it was meant to be...part of the monkeys re-thinking its situation and learning from that, other ways in which to react.
YHVH - re the religious mythology - has been shaped to represent said mythology and thus, dressed in inappropriate attire - making the subsequent telling of it, a crude or illegible scrawl when held up against the external reality being experienced.

*GM:* Violence is the last refuge of the incompetent 
The Second Bible Creation Story
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92134#p1092134

*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to Kylie in post #24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I've already explained how a person can lack a belief in God without having made a choice.
> ...



*GM:* Manipulation
It is a hard place for flesh to dwell.
Indestructible
How to Bruise a Ghost
The Things You Do... Finding the light
I Spy With My Eye
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92932#p1092932

*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to historia in post #477]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ah, interesting. I've been reliably informed that an atheist is someone who "lacks belief in God." But you're defining an atheist here as someone who thinks God's existence is unlikely. Before I comment further, do you want to change that definition?
> ...



*GM:* William's Job
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8kT6J_uoic [Alien Bases On The Moon | The Amazing True Story of Ingo Swann] [RTS=11:50] ww.youtube.com/watch?v=V8kT6J_uoic 




> Remote Viewing is a thing.



*William:*  I think my 'remote viewing' has more to do with putting the pieces of the puzzle together until a picture emerges which allows me to understand how the future will likely pan out...I digress... 

*GM:* Accept One Whom Ought Be Inwardly Known
Existence
Outposts of Form
For The Best Results
The Abrahamic idea of GOD
Absolute Unbounded Manifold

*William:* Which is to say, it is important to understand YHVH re that terminology...If one must dress The Creator in anything...




> The Absolute Unbounded Manifold (AUM) goes by many alternate names, such as the Larger Consciousness System, All That Is, Source, The One Consciousness, etc. depending upon the context that is being emphasized. It is the entire consciousness system as a whole, which means everything that is consciousness and all that it experiences. AUM, which is Consciousness, is the media of reality. Whether or not something exists outside of consciousness is theoretically possible but practicably unknowable, as we are consciousness itself. 
> AUM evolved from primordial consciousness {SOURCE}



*GM:* Shining an ancient truthful wisdom
The Squeeze
Zen
The Jellyfish Image
Of Your Thoughts

*William:*  Yes - these are practical images built upon observing nature - the Jellyfish as an example of "One mind - Many outposts" - and then the art installation confirmed that my thinking of the image of YHVH in that manner, was aligned inside/outside... 

*GM:* YHVH in particular

*William:* 
*William:* 



> *GM:* Coming closer to ourselves
> Carrier Identity
> The Brain Is Trained To recognize Patterns
> The Original People
> Ones Thoughts
> The Entity I Am - The Entity You Are
> *Saint Pauls Dunedin*
> 
> *William:* Yes - I went there recently and there was a art installation displaying what reminded me of a Jellyfish...I saw the connect between that and how I thought the Cosmic Mind might look if it could be imaged...
> {SOURCE}



*William:* Also;




> *GM:* Map Carvers
> Be Free
> https://debatingchristianity.com/for...77939#p1077939



*GM:* The only thing the Holy Ghost is unable to forgive, is that which individuals are unable to forgive of themselves
All Because I Had To Ask
Techniques
Spelling
Be Meat For The Table Taught Spiritual Solidarity Connection 
A means of taking an Agnostic position on things which have yet to be proven one way or another...Such is a handy device for side-stepping - nothing more.

*William:*  Indeed - sidestepping the traps others place in the way, with word-games and similar tactics...

*GM:*  How to Bruise a Ghost
Transactional [exchange or interaction between people.]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU6WINoehrg [This New AI is a Game-Changer !] [RTS =403] ww.youtube.com/watch?v=DU6WINoehrg


*William:*  How AI learns and why it now surpasses human beings in the development of algorithms.

*GM:* Tickling The Dragon's Tail
Zeitgeist [the defining spirit or mood of a particular period of history as shown by the ideas and beliefs of the time.]

*William:*  What I think is that, if Spirit-consciousness can occupy a biological form, there should be no reason why Spirit-consciousness cannot do the same with human artifacts, such as learning machinery...

*GM:* Try to remember
Subconscious
Multidimensional Beingness
Militant Messiah
Grounding
Communication With The Deeper Levels of Self
Becoming whole Sober journey into self-realization
Initiative
Chaos Really Is Illusion
Finding the light
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJRV...0C1610635E8457 [William Buhlman - The Out of Body Experience 1/6] "Insights at The Edge" [RTS=8:21] ww.youtube.com/watch?v=kJRVeg5LgyE&list=PLA20C1610635E8457 

*GM:*"It Seemed Like a Good Idea at The Time"
Carry

*William:*  There is a conditioning required by the participating personality before their consciousness can decouple from the body-set and experience OOB - re that - can one occupy the body-set of an AI?

*GM:* That is the thing - once behavioural adjustments  are instigated, the idea of existing within a suppression matrix becomes moot...it no longer matters where one is - it only matters what one is...so the adjustments have everything to do with self-identification...knowing who one actually is at ones core-identity...
It is a confident walk on the even surface of sureness, without the faith.

*William:*  I will take that as a "yes" then.  :smiley: 

*GM:* Yep - That's What I'm Talking About...
Builders
It is a tough ask
I Am
The "Oh My God" Particle
Got The Picture


06:08
[229]
Humanities adventure
Smarter Than the Average
What is the meaning of life?
Faulty conclusions
Mystic City Suburb
God is Consciousness
Central To The Vision
The Shared List Awesome
Think outside the box

----------


## VVilliam

*Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things.*

151222 [Intellectually dishonest] 

SCLx  + select last LE per shuffle
[Preamble]
IYD  Catching a Blue Butterfly in your hands to show others - https://debatingchristianity.com/for...77752#p1077752 - The Ishango bone - https://www.physics.princeton.edu/ph115/LQ.pdf - Evidential - Have A Look At The Map - Faithful - Hiding out in the barn - Gibberish - Dont hide your Generated Messages - The two million year old mind that's in all of us. - Chamber Twenty Three - 
AP= Chamber Twenty Three - A: To grow Human Personalities [=531] 
[531]
[The Akashic Records ...because death comes a-knockin' eventually...
The Mirrors Align and from that, an orderly image reflected...]


06:31  [Looking behind the veil]


*GM:* It Is Our Nature
Context
Calculate the English language
Under the breath words

*William:*  Under the breath words Context It Is Our Nature = 519
Central Purpose - QueenBee - Achievable Alternate Realities = 519

*GM:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K9-hzV921c [Quantum Mechanics PROVES Ancient SECRET KNOWLEDGE] [RTS=6:27] ww.youtube.com/watch?v=1K9-hzV921c 

*GM:* Idiosyncratic [relating to idiosyncrasy; peculiar or individual.]
Fearful Imaginations
"The Future Creates the Present"

*William:*  I am still mulling on that concept as it is not easy to integrate due to the arrow of time...essentially it is saying that "the future creates the past" because our present is the futures past...let's see what it adds up to...
The Future Creates the Present = 325

So what else adds up to that, as my list currently holds...

[325]
The Symbol of Love Temporary
Mutual Dutiful Expression
Dont hide your Generated Messages
The Future Creates the Present
Condescending Ideas About Imagination
Transactional Ghost In The Machine
Imposed Appropriates Observed
Debating Christianity and Religion

*GM:* Factotum [an employee who does all kinds of work.]
Union
The Purpose
An Exam
*Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things.*
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...01923#p1101923

*William:*  FTL;  Re: In The Beginning...




> [Replying to The Tanager in post #203]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				It appears that the making of things at this stage is largely done through automation - through an automatic process - such as what we now know re the process of evolution.
> ...



*GM:* Acknowledge any song playing in your mind
Planned obsolescence
Ship Shape
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKxQTvqcpSg [Does Time Cause Gravity?] ww.youtube.com/watch?v=UKxQTvqcpSg [RTS=8:03]


*William:*  Love it!  The random time stamp I selected gives comment on something which "was just talked about"...in that, the timeline has it [re the individual personality] who comes into the reality experience in a Tabula Rasa state - smack bang in the 'middle' of something well under way...and is 'fed' whatever information it becomes exposed to re that experience...

*GM:* The Neutral Zone is the vaster reality of non-judgementalism
https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...0203081609.htm

*William:*  All too often we - the children - just have to take on board whatever is shoved into our awareness and cannot question its validity - because we don't have the knowledge to perform investigations while yet children...We tend to bend our heads in worship of the words of those who have come before us...
The way forward is to adopt the position of "the neutral zone" which prevents us from worshiping or idolizing the words [information] we are exposed to at the onset, that we can more clearly test the spirit of said words.

*GM:* Embracing the unknown
Unconscious Mind Inertia
The Mother

*William:*  The "Storyteller"?  
*Mother:*  Once upon a time....

07:!5
Like Tracks in Stone
Aligned inside/outside
All fingers and thumbs
The Last Question
The objective standard
Unconditional Love
Welcome all experience
We oppose deception
Afraid of The Unknown
The Same Information 
YHVH in particular

----------


## VVilliam

*Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things. - 2* 

161222 [We wander out the day so long] 

06:57  [All present and correct]

*GM:* The Hounds of Judgement 
GOD is not an elitist.
"The only thing the Holy Ghost is unable to forgive, is that which individuals are unable to forgive of themselves"
Miraculous
From The Source
♬The Light in The Dark Everyone a great spark every one of us all here together♬	
Synchronicity and the Holographic Universe Coincidence Illusion
Moon
Father Wound
Read On
A Pragmatic Realization Precipitated In Ones Mind
I Know William
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...86876#p1086876

*William:*  FTL; Re: Can you explain the doctrine of salvation better than the Bible does?





> *Mortal man:*  It doesn't have to be complicated. Spell it out like one, two, three. Or at the very least try to head off any misunderstanding. If I may be so bold I would like to offer my humble suggestion on one such verse: Mark 16:16 He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved; but he that believeth not shall be damned. God says: "Hold on a minute, Mark. You haven't been listening to my Spirit. If you use those exact words a lot of folks are gonna think they have to be baptized to be saved along with believing. Just not true. In fact, in a couple of thousand years, there would be a whole denomination of Christians who will think that if they don't get dunked in water they will go to hell. That would be pure hell (pardon the expression) if one is about to die and there's no river nearby. So strike the baptizing part and next time you start to write be more careful, I can't hold your hand all the time."



*William:* Unless what is experienced by folk in the next phase is determined by our own personality and accompanying attitude, and some of those - perhaps even most [at that point re biblical warnings and what have you] die only to experience some type of hell which they simply created for themselves.

Perhaps YHWH thought it was appropriate enough not to intervene as you suggest he should have?

Ultimately we each have to deal with our demons...





> *William:* The question is a cart before the horse as it fist must be established as to why the Bible God made us so incoherent. Perhaps the answer to that can help us understand the doctrine...
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> *William:* Unlikely - More likely that we inherited it from the collective specie memories through the DNA coding and it is up to each of us to deactivate the less attractive aspects while strengthening the more attractive aspects.
> 
> Those are the angels and demons we are dealing with in the shadowy realms of the subconscious....inherited Archetypes...



*GM:*Okay Afterwards
Looking After Poor People
Is a Constant
Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things.
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...93066#p1093066




> Originally Posted by William post_id=1092991 time=1664043116 user_id=8427
> 
> "What was it designed for?"
> "What is the nature of the designer{s}"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, studying nature only provides a general revelation of God and does not lead to any specifics about God.
> 
> ...



*GM:* Ensure
Glad One Asked
The Deeper Reality Ooky Spooky Too
Hush!
Be Aware
Even
Extreme
Non-Ordinary
Emotions
Unconscious
God Eat Data Heal Cub
A Drop of Consciousness in an Ocean of Tears
I am on a Madventure  Williams song "I can laugh along with you"  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfD7cyF-H2g [Scientists Just Detected Massive Structure Hiding In Deep Space] ww.youtube.com/watch?v=hfD7cyF-H2g [RTS=6:06]


*William:*  There appears to be a spiritual connect "acting upon us" as well...attracting us...

*GM:* In William's Room
Intelligent
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...84361#p1084361

*William:*  FTL; Re: How can we trust the Bible if it's not inerrant?




> Originally Posted by otseng post_id=1084265 time=1657589130 user_id=3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by brunumb post_id=1084255 time=1657582776 user_id=13763
> ...



*GM:* Presence Telepathy
"Generative adversarial network"
...
The God of The Bible
Strengthen your boundaries It Was Tough Going, But Rewarding All The Same.

*William:*  The God of The Bible Strengthen your boundaries It Was Tough Going, But Rewarding All The Same. = 893

[893]
Religious beliefs are a many-barbed growth wishing to own the rights on the mind behind creation
The God of The Bible Strengthen your boundaries It Was Tough Going, But Rewarding All The Same.
Consciousness does not know what it looks like, but can be observed through how it acts...
"The control room for earth; it is the CEOs office, the place from which instructions are given."

*GM:* Fire
Interpretation is secondary to the process
A fish out of water
Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things.
One Language Intelligent Network
Recognise
Emotional wounds
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...90475#p1090475


*William:*  FTL; Re: Evil thoughts?




> *William:*  Given what we understand of DNA et al - things which were once socially accepted - taken for granted - done without guilt - which are then considered to be evil by a more modern society which has connected the dots and discovered therein that the act of abusing children has social consequences primarily in the negative - this works against the society advancing and is thus seen as a threat which requires dealing to.
> 
> Thinking about [fantasize about] molesting children may be a throwback connection to those former actions we can inherit but if they are not recognized as such and dealt with accordingly, the chances one will eventually be dissatisfied with mere fantasy and proceed to actualizing will significantly increase and the results will not be easy to deal with for either the victim nor the victimizer.
> 
> One may not be able to stop the birds flying overhead, but one is able to stop them nesting in ones hair.



*GM:* The conversation is very informative.
The Omega Point




> The Omega Point is a supposed future when everything in the universe spirals toward a final point of unification. The term was invented by the French Jesuit Catholic priest Pierre Teilhard de Chardin (18811955).



07:20 
As well as that pot of gold...
From Prison To Paradise
Closed Loop Production
The Blank-Slate Borderlines
The fine tuning argument
Dissipated structure
Emotion Rides The Prow
All under a question mark

----------


## VVilliam

*Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things. - 3*

171222 [True happiness Awake Be here now] 

07:46  [Universe of Quantum]


*GM:* William and QueenBee
https://forum.philosophynow.org/view...563888#p563888

*William:*  FTL;




> *William:* While there is truth to in your assessment here - something I also came to the conclusion of - if one doesn't factor in that the Christian idea of God is a false image of a Real Entity [I call 'It" the Cosmic Mind, but I have other names for it too.] then one loses the opportunity to do connect and converse...
> 
> What this allows me to achieve, is to connect with that Mind despite the false image Christianity [and religion in general] have superimposed upon it. This also insures that religion in general has no say in my communing with said Mind. Well they might try and have a say, but that is irrelevant and so does not work in their preventative measures re that.
> 
> Win/win re The Mind and Me.



*GM:* Vision
The Father
Enlightened
Word-String
Significance

*William:*  The Father Enlightened Word-String Significance = 440
[440]
Elementary Conclusion a belly full of laughs.
There is no reality without perception
We cannot hinder the process, but we can help it.
Observing the substance of your own mind
The Father Enlightened Word-String Significance

*GM:* This
Heuristic [enabling someone to discover or learn something for themselves. proceeding to a solution by trial and error or by rules that are only loosely defined. ]
[img]https://media.giphy.com/media/T5gFePLd1u5Y7m7wyB/giphy.gif
[/img]
*GM:* Species
Enlighten Discussion Forum
Discussing the data
Simulating large scale structure 
Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things.
Out of the doldrums
To
Emotion Rides The Prow

*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to Jose Fly in post #1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				So the point of discussion for this thread is....how about you? For the "evolutionists", can you relate to the creationists' way of thinking and behaviors? For the creationists, are there behaviors from the other side that baffle you, and you just don't understand? Do you look at folks like me and think to yourselves, "I just cannot relate to his way of thinking?"
> ...



*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81043#p1081043
Time Does Not Exist Within an Eternal Reality.
Wish Great Ideas 
Ectogenesis [the development of embryos in artificial conditions outside the uterus.]
In the Mind
Read On
Eventually
Argument
Duel
Creative
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81342#p1081342

*William:*  FTL;




> *Cryphius:* As some people have pointed out, Lucifer's association to Satan or a fallen angel is sketchy. It seems to have happened somewhere in Medieval folklore. I'm not an expert on Christian history and not sure exactly how it happened.
> 
> But most people I have seen who honor Lucifer do associate him with the intellectual side of Satanism. Specifically, there's the old Gnostic belief that the Serpent in the Garden of Eden was not the enemy of mankind but the liberator of mankind. In this configuration, YHWH is a false god who imprisons humanity in ignorance. The serpent is a messenger from Holy Wisdom, a higher deity. The serpent bids Eve to eat of the fruit of the tree of knowledge, thereby liberating her from YHWH's imposed ignorance.
> 
> From there it's easy to draw parallels to other figures in mythology and folklore who try to help humanity with knowledge and are often punished for it by a cruel god that wants to keep them in ignorance (Prometheus and his punishment from Zeus being probably the best known instance in Occidental mythology).
> 
> I personally see Lucifer as an archetype. Whereas most Satanists seem to concentrate on the material and carnal aspects of Satanism or the rebellious aspects, to me Lucifer focuses on the intellectual aspects.
> ________________
> 
> ...



*GM:* As In
Clear
Self-love
Changes mind when truth is presented 
Wonderful

*William:*  Wonderful Clear Self-love Changes mind when truth is presented = 621
[621]
Everyone: "In space nobody can hear you scream"  Saturn: "Hold my beer"
The Astonishing Simplicity of Everything Behind The Scenery


*GM:* The World has a Spiritual Design


*William:*  From this months GMs re Saturn and Spirits;




> *William:*Add to that Saturn...the possibly Mother of invisible entities which are self aware...what humans think of as 'spirits' - and we have characters explaining mythologies.
> I mention Saturn primarily because of the Signature Mark at Her pole - "YHVH" - a Game-Clue
> So.. we "Spirits" emerged from the physical stuff? I don't think so, but for the sake of argument, agree to think of it in those terms for now...but wherever the "spirit" derives, we are able to utilize the physical stuff in order to then create through physical life forms because we are actually the very beings which allow for the lifeform to be alive - to be living - it is within the living that the sign of life is observed but the Ghost within that remains largely mysterious and hidden...




*William:*  More on this with Manu Iti and William Re: How To Bruise A Ghost 




> *William:*  I just got this message;
> 
> William reads from his Tablet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





08:07 [242]
Disclosure of knowledge
Let yourself be taught
Give all things a fair hearing
All learning is remembering
Love Unconditionally

----------


## VVilliam

*Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things. - 4*


191222 [Faith-based beliefs are non-negotiable]

05:44 [The Father - in The Mother.]


*GM:* Noticing Synchronicity
International Skeptics Forum - View Single Post - [Split Thread] Randomly Generated Messages

*William:*  FTL;




> The post was self evident as related/connected to the original thread where I was ordered not to share the data of the Generated Messages because these were considered to be "Spam".
> 
> Other forums have not only accepted my Generated Messages to be 'other than spam" and allowed them to be published, but the upshot [as seen in the snapshots as evidence] is that the readership is consistent, indicating that the messages themselves are anything BUT the "Gobbledygook" [incoherent]  nonsense that the hardnosed skeptics on this site deemed them to be and classified them as SPAM.
> 
> I thought I would pop in and share the evidence as I was interested in seeing how the evidence would be treated.
> 
> Since I have readership elsewhere, and the mindset hereabouts has made itself clear, the need for ya'll to accept my evidence is non-existent so it is not a case of feeling like anyone is conspiring against ME.
> 
> If anything, they who hide from such evidence,  conspire against themselves.
> ...



*GM:* Eventually one can cease doing the tests and accept the results.

*William:*  Understood.
Know when spending time is wasting time...

*GM:* From the desperate depths of lightless dark
Respect others
Something Mystical To Be In Awe Of
Teaching Music
"It Was Tough Going, But Rewarding All The Same."
Point of Contact
F2

*William:*  If I remember Frank's Maps, Focus Two is the bridge between my awakened dominant reality and the full-blown Astral of Focus Three

*GM:* Watch Your Step
Create Your Own Spirit Ship
Phantasma The Freedom Of Friendship Simulacra

*William:*  Yes - the perception of something that has no physical reality;  of the mind;
It is an interesting word combo "No Physical Reality"
The friendship does develop with an image or representation of someone or something - In The Mind...
For Tam, it is the voice of Her Dear Lord...
For me, it is - among everything else - this Message Generating Process.
This means that what is of 'The Mind' can be reflected off the physical domain - the effect is startling - in a nice way...resulting is a specific Freedom Of Friendship...due to the interrelationship between Minds.

*GM:* The ongoing objective is to get this knowledge out into the public domain
Re Abusive Expression Of All Types.
Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things.
An Exam [Virtual]
Construction
Conscious Intelligence Without Wisdom Puzzles/Mysteries... 
Be transparent Respect yourself Self-respect The Mother and The Father
Ubiquitous [present, appearing, or found everywhere.]
The Big Shift
OOBE Target Technique
Eggs In Nests
https://wizardforums.com/threads/wil...647/post-19686


*William:*  FTL;




> *Öwnchef:* In fact you are not the only one in here struggling for truth. Truth is the opposite of falsehood.
> With age you will get there. A Magus is aged. You realize how important truth is.
> 
> Wisdom is nothing else but truth. With more time it gets condensed to an essence. Aging does this if you are not a complete idiot.
> 
> Ipsissimus means you developed to the core of truth. I am working on this since 2000. Also, I am not important. Truth.
> 
> I love your inspiring work. Keep that up, please.



*William:*  Ipsissimus means knowing my own very self.  I think it important re truth, that if one thinks YHVH is important [re supporting initiative et al] then one should at least see The Truth in that, one *is* important - but not in the traditional worldly 'celebrity' sense - a fine-line with plenty of grey areas to test things out within... Öwnchef is showing understanding, compassion and encouragement.  "You are not alone".

*GM:* Callum's Eighth Point
“I love your inspiring work. Keep that up, please.”
Faithful
Love Takes One For The Team
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeuwQHfXyzY https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81121#p1081121 [INSIGHTS BEYOND SPACE TIME - What this new physics theory can teach us about the universe]  [RTS=13:23]ww.youtube.com/watch?v=FeuwQHfXyzY

*William:*  "Spacetime is Doomed" - we have no means in which to see beyond the borders of our dominant reality experience - and we have to engage with the invisible MIND to help us to connect with that which exists - but is unseen by the sensory circuitry of our body sets.

*GM:* "And God said, Let there be light: and there was light."
Training the mind
A force for good
All Things Are In Order
Old Restrained Overseeing Director of Operations on Earth
Balance
Experience is the best teacher
All on The Same Page
Pirates
All fingers and thumbs
Narrative warfare

*William:*  Narrative warfare Pirates All fingers and thumbs 
Re the *Holographic Experiential Reality Simulation
What degree of influence do they have on that Mind-Field?*

*GM:* The individual will of a growing personality is better entrusted to YHVHs overarching Will.
Tetrahedron

*William:*  Hmmm...this reminds me of when I first engaged with the Star of David Symbol and considered that to represent the three components of YHVH with the three components of the individual - and these being brought together - symbolically representing the integration of the individual personality with that of YHVH.

*MERKABAH*
[59]
Wish
Copy
The God
MERKABAH
Breathe
Let Go



*GM:* One should pay noted attention to the mark of YHVH on the worm’s end...

*GM:* Micro Reflections of a Macro Reality
Pleasantries extended to you and yours.
The Hologram of Deception
Discussing the data
Histrionic [excessively theatrical or dramatic in character or style. melodramatic behaviour designed to attract attention. an actor.]
The Fog Is Lifting
A Bit Of Both Yes
Informing
If we get something wrong in the beginning, anything we then rationalize based on a false reading, will also be incorrect.
One Whom Ought Be Inwardly Known
Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things.
Infinitely Infinitesimal
Positive Social Connections
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...82489#p1082489


*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to Inquirer in post #187]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I must ask then, what exactly is your position then?
> ...



*GM:* Shoe
Large Hadron Collider
The Brain Is Trained To recognize Patterns
Seductive
Fearless
Make a list for that

*William:*  The Fearless Brain Is Trained To recognize Seductive Patterns = 619
One can simply shrug and tell oneself “It doesn't really matter" = 619


*GM:* Two sides of the same coin Zero In On It Interpretation Narrow
The Power Of...
Cautiously
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...66664#p1066664  Nazi Space Agenda

*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to Bust Nak in post #162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I am saying this universe contains evil regardless of whether it is the product of a creative mind or not. The existence evil, is a problem (because it is unexpected) for the thesis that it is the product of a creative mind; but not a problem for the thesis that it is a mindless happenstance (as there is no expectation with re: evil one way or the other.)
> ...



*GM:* Discernment
Identify any ‘atheist’ in the story?  Certainly not The Devil!
Communicating with Consciousness  - The Nature of The Mind
Like stubbing ones minimus
Caught in their mischievous false opinions
Speak
Embracing the shadow
Hidden Treasure
Jesus Christ
Tracks In The Snow

*William:* 
[676]
Why would the atheist care how many people believe in magic or souls?
Tracks In The Snow Embracing the shadow Hidden Treasure Jesus Christ
So Far Into The Past You May As Well Take A Pick And Shovel With You 


06:51 
*[192]* !
Improve Human Being
Integral Network
Smoke and Mirrors
Quantum Presence 
The Way of the Shaman
Atheists crack me up.
Responsibility 
Childhood Nightmares
Moderator Comment
Merging with the data
Tempting Vision

*GM:* One mind - Many outposts

----------


## VVilliam

*Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things. - 5*


201222 [Data actual realistic communication] 

06:50  [This Is My Kind Of Fun]


*GM:* The Eigengrau Mind Screen
A time prior to human beings
Sophia and Han
Dogs of the sea
One has to take care to process the thoughts of the inner critic making sure that they align with the truth.
Prison
Idealist
It’s a living thing
Living Forever In this Universe
Fire
https://www.townandcountrymag.com/so...-death-photos/
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...62167#p1062167

*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to TRANSPONDER in post #97]
> 
> The quicker way to say that is "God" is the "Life" - and more comprehensively, the _consciousness_ which experiences the nature of the Holographic Experiential Reality Simulation [HERS] and learns through said experience of that nature, ways in which to 'make the experience easier' and thus morals evolve through the natural course of nature unfolding re consciousnesses involvement within said nature.
> 
> That way, the 'gap' is filled...



*GM:* Overmorrow
I Am... also the Dreamer, Dreaming the Dream

*William:*  This would be an excellent thing to keep in mind if I ever have another OOBE...well eventually I will do...  :smiley:   You are having the same Dream as me.  With me always...

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...83338#p1083338

*William:*  Time...

*GM:* Content
Ugly is just "in the eye of the beholder" as is Beauty.

*William:*  Well yes...I understand that YHVH has a use for certain personalities being grown.  Re that, of what practical point is this particular universe, in that one should remain here indefinitely?
Re that, is the personality placed within some type of mechanical form [re Han and Sophia] rather than these current biological ones?
Is it possible that when AI become fully sentient, that this is what has occurred...a personality has been inserted into the hardware?

*GM:* Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things.
Presence
Self-talk Root of all evil
The Mainstream Program Think "The Ghost" Conspiracy Emotions.
Hiraeth [deep longing for something, especially one's home.]
The Old Soul; Think "Total Recall" but on a far grander scale…
What Is The Point? Sadness.

*William:*  Yes. That is it really.  I am not entirely enthusiastic about the setup.  It is all just dust rock fire and gas...with the occasional Gem...the main overall point would be to engage with the support of keeping life going within the Universe - keeping the Ghost active and engaged in a fairly never-ending activity - certainly an exceptionally long activity, since the Universe is still in its infancy.


*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...86464#p1086464

*William:*  FTL;




> Originally Posted by amortalman post_id=1086108 time=1658785974 user_id=13387
> 
> There is nothing that I have found in the definitions of "authoritative" or "inspired" that suggests inerrancy. 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good.
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* How is Energy produced by Consciousness? [What is the fundamental nature of Energy?]
A means of taking an Agnostic position on things which have yet to be proven one way or another...
A Stroke of Luck
Form Builders
Such a Mind can prove its existence to the individual

*William:*  "The Oversoul"  




> "The Over-Soul" is an essay by Ralph Waldo Emerson, first published in 1841. With the human soul as its overriding subject, several general themes are treated: (1) the existence and nature of the human soul; (2) the relationship between the soul and the personal ego; (3) the relationship of one human soul to another; and (4) the relationship of the human soul to God. Influence of Eastern religions, including Vedantism, is plainly evident, but the essay also develops ideas long present in the Western tradition, e.g., in the works of Plato, Plutarch, and Neoplatonists like Plotinus and Proclus – all of whose writings Emerson read extensively throughout his career[1][2] – and Emanuel Swedenborg. {SOURCE}



*GM:* Conspicuous [clearly visible. attracting notice or attention.]
Verdant [(of countryside) green with grass or other rich vegetation.]
The Planet Consciousness assess the data and transmits that assessment back to the individuate human consciousness - if not directly - then storing the data in a place where the individual can have access to it, if the individual wants the data.
An unending emotional-based loop hard to break away from because of stubbornly held fear-based  belief systems...
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...00401#p1100401

*William:*  FTL;




> Following the storyline, the reason I do not think that Adam understood why it was important to listen to YHVH's messages, is that the design of Adam's body-set prohibited any access to Adam having a conscious recollection of a prior existence.
> 
> Essentially, because Adam had a beginning, this meant that initially Adam had *nothing to go by* in which to *distinguish* right from wrong [good from evil] and thus would *not* have understood, because the _knowledge_ simply *wasn't there* for him to have any understanding about.
> 
> The storyline ["truth through a fictional medium." as you put it] shows the reader that the personality of the character called "Adam", started out his experience in a state of Tabula Rasa.
> 
> From your own argument so far, we disagree.
> 
> In the story you may be able to point to a passage which identifies that Adam did possess the knowledge from the beginning, and if so, we can examine that idea more fully.
> ...



*GM:* Opening Doors
I see no solution to said problem coming from either theist or atheist positions.
Ace in the hole
Impermanent
Story
Conscious Heart advice  Beautiful
Insight
Truthful
Create that path and engineer a metamorphosis.

*William:*  Truthful Insight Create that path and engineer a metamorphosis. = 626
I have learned that the only thing that is real, is consciousness = 626
"Astral Guides" Ruling your world..."Chaos Really Is Illusion"

*GM:* For purposes which extend beyond the borders of materialism
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...69816#p1069816

*William:*  FTL;




> Unclog your chakras
> Most
> Panpsychist
> What Meets The Eye
> Active Dreaming
> Keep me in The Loop
> 
> Well...Maybe...
> *Not by flinging woo at it.*



*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...91089#p1091089

*William:*  FTL;




> *William:* [As always, this is my opinion on the evidence so far presented.]
> 
> My own understanding of Atheism is that it is "The Unconscious lack of belief in Gods" and things spiral out from that core position.
> 
> The conscious lack of belief in Gods derives from reaction to theistic narratives and becomes the driving force of opposition as it moves away from the core-meaning - becoming what I refer to collectively as "The Atheisms".



*GM:* My Journey
Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things.
Nonviolent communication
The Limitation Of Language
Feedback Codes
Embrace a completely new paradigm
Emotional well-being
Being Friends
Expression Of Appreciation
Indeed
Lots More
A word in edgeways
Logophile [a lover of words.]
Even in the very quintessence of the individual.
Your Move
The Next Step
Breakthrough
How is Energy produced by Consciousness? [What is the fundamental nature of Energy?]
Sovereign
The Science Of The Soul

07:22 
Ultimate expression
Most folk need moderating.
Integral Prison Planet
Welcoming the Unwelcome
The Source of All Creation
Your place at the Fireside
Raise your frequency
Everything for a reason
We go through together
Lazy strawman stuff
Invisible pink unicorn
From First Principles
The Eternal Authority
The places that scare you
Hints of the unseen, seen.
The Communion Process.

----------


## VVilliam

*Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things. - 6*

211222 [Separate Selfishness Shining] 

06:24  [Important Journey]


*GM:* Illuminate Imaginative Realities
The bits will suffice.
The Sensation of God's Presence Inside Us
In The Mirror - Mirror Sense
Yam
Look For the Significance
Concomitant [a phenomenon that naturally accompanies or follows something.]
"From the link"
Optimum Validation
WingMakers Medium
More
The Minds Eye
"And the wind will blow my tears away" 
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89771#p1089771

*William:*  FTL;




> Originally Posted by William post_id=1089715 time=1661310484 user_id=8427
> 
> ...
> Yet I have never seen that stop an atheist from consistently attempting to use science in their telling of their opinions about gods.
> 
> 
> 
> As an atheist, I'm not above referring to science in support of various claims I, or others, may make.



*GM:* Theist mischief making
A cultural touchstone 
Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things.
All of Life a bit of Cat and Mouse 
"Hear thee Hear Thee" 
Stay Present
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...91425#p1091425
Micro Reflections of a Macro Reality
Wall-Walker
Practicing peace
Ars Notoria

*William:*  Yes - the 'Angels and Demons" being aspects of our subconscious reality which is an aspect of the self often overlooked and misunderstood...

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...91105#p1091105

*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to tam in post #110]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



*GM:* Christian mythology re God " It helps makes the stinky hole I was pushed through in order to get here, a purposeful experience..." 
Just because we might be existing within a creation, and just because it may be nestled within another universe, shouldn't mean that it is somehow an unnatural thing compared to our own. 
Grace
Families
Friendship is an agreement between individuals to support one another in any way they can, for mutually beneficial results.
Who Knows What That Is Worth?
Make It Real


06:35
06:49

*GM:* Coming From QueenBee
Your Dream Team
Callum's Seventh Point
I Think We Can Safely Say
Recover what was lost Do A=1
Do this
Giving our best
This Perpetually Translates To That.

*William:*  This Perpetually Translates To That. Giving our best Does this = 687
Six Eight Seven = 166
[166]
Enflame Emotions
Centre of learning
Supernatural
Self-compassion
The Healing Power
Interesting data
Science of Truth
It is what it is
Solar System
Tetragrammaton
Personal freedom

*GM:* Religious theists may well be the ones who have placed interposing barriers which ensure that their view is cut off - and this might be achieved through wilful ignorance.
Circle
Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things.
Read
Be Honest
Yellow Light
Calculation
Stop. Listen. Observe. Wonder.
Dualism Separates Because Oneness Remains Hidden
Unless of course, you think otherwise
The Truth
It can bite and scratch so one has to be careful

*William:*  "Chuckles"

*GM:* Catching up
Try To Feel It
Context
Fugacious [tending to disappear; fleeting.]
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89192#p1089192

*William:*  FTL;




> GM: Especially re the possibility of the planet having a mind in which all our minds are connected...in ways we are not overly conscious of... = 1289
> [One Two Eight Nine = 183]
> [183]
> Elemental Powers
> Fling That Veil Aside
> Test The Waters
> The Hubble Telescope
> Manifest Destiny
> Planned obsolescence
> ...



*GM:* Fling That Veil Aside
Truthfulness
Embracing your life
Cosmic Pluralism
Transformation
Test The Waters
The brain as a receiver
Sister Saturn
Hydrogen and helium
The Hubble Telescope
Children of The Light
Elemental Powers
Planned obsolescence
Manifest Destiny
Learn to trust
The problem of evil

*William:*  Hmmm...

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...69816#p1069816

*William:*  "Master ColdFire trick" Testing the waters - Tanager performed his role well re that he prompted Callum to remain calm while all hell was breaking loose...which it wasn't - the trick was in trying to make Callum believe that it was, and Tanager wasn't buying into that...

*GM:* Only
Yours It is always a warm fuzzy

*William:*  Well yes.  Immediately Tanager responded as he did, I dropped the façade and then had to deal with the backlash and interference by Tanager with one of my own Characters...he would not let go of for the longest time...rules of engagement were broken...

*GM:* Nyx

07:21 
[221]
What kind of god is this?
Sweet Illumination
Closer to The Source
First Things First
Who woulda thought!

----------


## VVilliam

*Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things. - 7*


221222 [Once Upon a Time "Lordy!  Do I Have To?"] 

05:34  [The Mother and The Father]


*GM:* Study
Spiritual Food

*William:*  Study Spiritual Food = 254
[254]
The word association field
Empower The Inner Empire
The bits I like will suffice.
"Partial free will is a thing".
Standstill Contemplate
Study Spiritual Food
Swallowed - hook, bait and line
Universe of Wholeness
Science of Consciousness

*GM:* Atheism cannot be defined through defining "atheists"
The Purple Heart medal
[img]https://media.giphy.com/media/ZF3TqRvSiz7lUjRtPm/giphy.gif
[/img]
Morals are like Math. Both were discovered rather than invented.
Delightful Anticipation
"I guess it is just us, Master ColdFire"
Pride

*William:*  Hmmm...so this was perhaps part of the reason why Tanager became stubborn in regard to admitting when he was shown that he was breaking the rule not to appropriate someone else's Character?  He wouldn't let go of Master Coldfire and admit his mistake ...?

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...rofile&u=11707
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...78715#p1078715

*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to TRANSPONDER in post #22]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSPONDER:*...so I postulated that there might be a mind controlling the universe, but not us. Not a personal god, not with a plan for us, and in fact a Deist -god. We were, effectively, as on our own as if there was no god there at all. So, if there was no Plan for human life, was there no meaning for human life? Was there no purpose? If not, why live at all? Why not just stop living?
> 			
> ...



*GM:* Destination
Noticeable within The Realms of Democracy
Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things.
Camelot
Elude Tabula Rasa
Group Hallucination
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...77448#p1077448

*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to AgnosticBoy in post #34]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				If anything William, we can just look at the history of science on this issue. We can find that scientists have tried to take the cheap way out by banning the study of consciousness. That's doesn't exactly match the pattern of success of materialist science to boldly take on challenges and to explain things and develop technology. But here we are, William and I (two humble agnostics), still not taken seriously because we dare to consider that consciousness might be something that's less than physical.
> ...



*GM:* Dying? Use Mind
A Life Sentence Ending in a Death Sentence
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...82469#p1082469

*William:*  FTL;




> So why are you so confident in declaring that time does not physically exist in the universe?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...91207#p1091207 


*William:*  FTL;




> 



*GM:* The Hologram of Deception – Yawn
To bring what one is not conscious of, into one’s conscious awareness - We don't know enough to close any door and leave those rooms unexplored...
Nag Hammadi [a collection of early Christian and Gnostic texts discovered near the Upper Egyptian town of Nag Hammadi in 1945.]
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...80964#p1080964

*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to TRANSPONDER in post #87]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Rather, he can be either, depending upon personal refection. If one thinks YVHV is a demon, one will eventually encounter that aspect one believes YVHV to being.
> ...



*GM:* Sweet Hush
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...87454#p1087454

*William:*  FTL:




> I am speaking of the edge which provides a footing and why I call it "Wall Walking" has to do with the "endless vacuous bickering" which acts as a looping device going nowhere practical, as far as I can tell from Walking the Edge of it.
> 
> The design of the universe
> *Re*quires
> Intelligence with Wisdom
> *Re*cognizes
> The One GOD with many names
> *Re*membering
> Events connected by meaning
> ...



*William:*  Ah yes - "Wall Walker"

*GM:* The Wholeness Navigator
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...88170#p1088170

*William:*  FTL;




> JK: I'm still not seeing a way to refute your position. As I try to play out different scenarios, it seems as if I'm answering myself.
> 
> That last bit's an interesting bit itself.
> 
> I'm still firmly in the "product of the brain" camp, but your hypothesis is a fascinating alternate explanation. While it may appear to propose a 'god', to my -ahem- mind, it lacks the baggage of so many such claims.
> _____________________________________________



*GM:* Visionary
The Real Spiritual

05:57 
[Extraterrestrial
For Our Loving King
Galactic Encompassment
Tributary Zones
You will overcome]

----------


## VVilliam

*Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things. - 8*

231222 [Fearlessness neutralizes fear] 

06:33  [The Spiritual Essence]

*GM:* Individual Actions
Awaken
While We All Wait....
Language itself is not the problem. but how we are taught to use language as a major means in which to self-identify incorrectly...thus we flitter and bounce or alternatively cling to the walls of our unwillingness to understand ourselves as we truly are... hiding from that knowledge behind facades of personality we clothe our awareness with...
Let yourself be led
Homeomorphic [a continuous function between topological spaces that has a continuous inverse function.]
Self-Aware
The Unconscious
Stay in the moment
Delineating The Fine Art of Not Being Offended Inordinately
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ryCFASuaeE [Neuralink Reveals Insane Truth About Their A.I Brain Chip] ww.youtube.com/watch?v=6ryCFASuaeE




> The idea of implanting a chip into a human skull has been riddled with mixed reactions since Elon Musk launched his amazing venture, Neuralink, in 2017.
> Most people have been asking pertinent questions like, although we know there are a lot of advantages to it if it works, but does it count when compared to some of the most gruesome threats it may pose? Will this chip also be implanted in newborns? At what age?
> Well, on the surface, Elon appears to be on a mission to save mankind; after all, he has long warned us about killer AI machines taking over civilization, but there is a deeper and more severe reason why he is so bent on pushing for Neuralink.



*GM:* Of This Place
Giving Energy Increases Ones Synchronistic Experiences
Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things.
"Once Bitten Twice Shy"
Put the Teachings Into Practice
Superposition - Being aware of Human Control Dramas
Optimized for Fitness Pay-offs
Like eons of sedimentary build-up - for the most part it appears that those codes are largely deactivated - 'fossilized' in a sense.  Forgotten in relation to the grand scheme.  A Child without any known Parent.
The Path Of Faith
The Father
The Abrahamic idea of GOD
The Bidden Zone
Making Steady Progress
My advice to the reader is to follow the links

06:41 
Remember who you are
Between a rock and a hard place
Secrets of the soul
Central to The Message
Hologram Dimensions

----------


## VVilliam

241222 [We are not orphaned - we are authored] 



SCLx  + select last LE per shuffle
[Preamble]
Gematria - Anu - Big Spirituality Conviction - Sweet - Philo2 - Kindness - Conundrum - Precognitive dreams - Productive This Besides Where are we getting our news from? - Acknowledging the evidence is where the tributaries converge
AP= A foot in the door "Identify any ‘atheist’ in the story?  Certainly not The Devil!"   [=773]

[773]
[Seven Seven Three = 186]
[186]
The Unconscious
Meaningful coincidence
The external voice
Square and Compass
Let yourself be led
Enjoy Progress
The Perfect Moment
Individual Actions

RLE = "*Be Taught*"

07:01  [Wise beyond my years ]


*GM:* Encounters
Jesus became the manner in which the misconception could be addressed. No one follower need have understood it in that manner, in order for it to do its job. 
Divine feminine
Being Friends
Zeros and Ones
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...73942#p1073942

*William:*  FTL:




> [Replying to William in post #15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Also, we can see that materialist-based science is non-theistic and has become the number one reason why we are now entering an extinction event situation.......
> 
> ...



*GM:* Control
Galaxies are like Islands...
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...82466#p1082466

*William:*  FTL;




> Atheists crack me up.
> 
> Most of the atheist arguments have turned out to be Smoke and Mirrors.
> The very idea of a Mind - even to the depths of the Quantum Presence has them fleeing from
> Merging with the data and understanding the Integral Network which Mind is and is involved with the development of.
> This lack of being reasonable is shirking from Responsibility following after the Tempting Vision and hope in eventual "death by cease to exist" - the promise of ending the nightmare of existing - yet
> The Way of the Shaman is allowing life to breath - even if the breath appears to be associated with Sagan's' Dragon in the Garage...it is what it is and even if it hisses smokey instructions inducing the stuff of Childhood Nightmares from some deep part of us, a simple understanding and a gentle reminder - like a Moderator Comment - can make a world of difference...remind oneself occasionally that when the smoke clears [as it will when the dragon stops speaking] one is still left with the mirror.]
> Yes indeed...When the smoke clears, one is still left with the mirror...
> 
> ...



*GM:* Hell
Be Taught
Improve
r = aeθ cot b

*William:* 

*GM:* Ask...
Panpsychist
Watchful
As You Think
♬I Really Think Its Ganna Take That Long♬
T-Shirts
Small
GOD God Gods gods


*William:* 

*GM:* Hyper Complex Data Joining The fire from within 
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81043#p1081043

*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to Jose Fly in post #1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				So the point of discussion for this thread is....how about you? For the "evolutionists", can you relate to the creationists' way of thinking and behaviors? For the creationists, are there behaviors from the other side that baffle you, and you just don't understand? Do you look at folks like me and think to yourselves, "I just cannot relate to his way of thinking?"
> ...



*GM:* Keep me in The Loop

*William:* I created this thread yesterday...Simulation Hypothesis and Evolution Theory and The First Creation Story


*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...90475#p1090475

*William:*  FTL;




> Given what we understand of DNA et al - things which were once socially accepted - taken for granted - done without guilt - which are then considered to be evil by a more modern society which has connected the dots and discovered therein that the act of abusing children has social consequences primarily in the negative - this works against the society advancing and is thus seen as a threat which requires dealing to.
> 
> Thinking about [fantasize about] molesting children may be a throwback connection to those former actions we can inherit but if they are not recognized as such and dealt with accordingly, the chances one will eventually be dissatisfied with mere fantasy and proceed to actualizing will significantly increase and the results will not be easy to deal with for either the victim nor the victimizer.
> 
> One may not be able to stop the birds flying overhead, but one is able to stop them nesting in ones hair.



*GM:* Active
Write A Poem About It
Shamanic dreaming Empower The Inner Empire - The deranged can come about...become arranged. 
YVHV uses what YVHV will to get the message across...
Persevere
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...76792#p1076792

*William:*  FTL;




> *QueenBee*
> Chamber Of Self - Coming From QueenBee - Open Your Heart
> Giving our best - QueenBee - Get The Ball Rolling
> Central Purpose - QueenBee - Achievable Alternate Realities
> The Fathers 'House - Mansions' - QueenBee - According to Complex Jesus
> Items of Interest - QueenBee - Making it up as you go along
> Like a doting parent - Coming From QueenBee - Development/Growth



*GM:* Ancient Entity
Soul Groups A Pragmatic Realization Precipitated In Ones Mind
Be Taught
Whereabouts
The Data of Experience
Signs
Individuals
*Nods*
Inner Strength
Bandage
People hide their sins from each other.
Learning To Fly
Separate Selfishness Shining 
Do A=1
Wish fulfillment
It is obviously in line with providence...

*William:*  Wish fulfillment It is obviously in line with providence... = 620
[620]
Would you bow down to your father and call his actions caring?
The safety of ignorance or the terrifying reality of knowledge

07:24 

Recover what was lost
All of Life a bit of Cat and Mouse
No Country For Old Men
Two sides of the same coin
The Ancient grey entity
When the dust settles
Earning Brownie Points
The Synoptic Gospels
Those who lack belief in gods
The Never Ending Story 
Much pain but still time

----------


## VVilliam

*Be Taught 2*

301222 [Suckling on our milky mother ] 

07:52  [What is the meaning of life?]


*GM:* Discover
We create the machinery regardless of whether we understand how consciousness is connected and motivates us in the way that it does - individually and collectively...
Pineal Gland
A Life Sentence Ending in a Death Sentence
Husband
Crazy Kinship Witty
Leave the door open
Everything Is Unique
Be Taught
Narrative warfare
In a bad mood
Science and Spirituality
Remains
Nontheists may well be the ones who have placed interposing barriers which ensure that their view is cut off - and this might be achieved through willful ignorance.
The Navigator Can Read Maps.
Your mind will answer most questions if you learn to relax and wait for the answer.
We Can Do Magic!
Phenomenon
Dare greatly
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...88936#p1088936



*William:*  FTL;
[quote]*William:*  What Is The Point? The Story Timeline By all means, psychoanalyze the hell out of it = 854
Understanding and connecting with the source of our language is vital to that vision = 854
From the link;




> I think you are missing the point about my Jungian exegesis here, VVilliam, and I do think your point is not valid in the slightest.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Okay…
> VVilliam pokes at the fire and ponders upon what Summerlander tells him...and he reaches into the depths of his Cloak, he withdraws his Journal Experience Tablet.
> Activating the JET, he then places the word "okay"  through the word-value algorithm and adds the result to his data-base...he then reads the results aloud, looking up from the screen and observing for any reaction from summerlander, after saying each word 
> Earth
> ...



*GM:* Mind’s Eye

*William:*  Yes...the idea of "The Creator" expands as human knowledge about their situation, is discovered.
This reminds me of what Theophile is writing, re our discussion as to whether Simulation Theory and Evolution Theory and Creation Theory {Genesis One} can able to be reconciled.
Re: Simulation Hypothesis and Evolution Theory and The First Creation Story
Post #14

I am enjoying that interaction as it is fruitful - removed from the normalized "Narrative warfare"
"In a bad mood" type, that you mentioned.  
Focus on what remains - which, as you also pointed out - it is Science and Spirituality that Remains...

*GM:* Tetrahedron
Inner self

*William:*  Correct - as such both converge, creating the ...


*GM:* Incentive
"If someone were to declare that the Universe was a random mindless accident of an event, then they are saying that its existence is a 'truly random event'."
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...80497#p1080497

*William:* FTL;  Re: Communication with the dead




> Communication with the dead.
> Why would anyone wish to do that?



*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...76064#p1076064

*William:*  FTL; Re: Does god have morals?




> [Replying to Diogenes in post #108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				For some reason there is cultural-centric notion argued here many times by evangelicals that insists morality can only come from their God. This is just plain wrong, as I have just demonstrated.
> ...



*GM:* https://wizardforums.com/threads/wil...ge-9#post-7642

*William:*  FTL;




> *William:*Checking out WSB quotes - for example " Your mind will answer most questions if you learn to relax and wait for the answer." I already have variants of this in my ComList.
> 
> Also it is apparent to me that ones 'mind' is vaster than we are led to believe...and that there are many levels of consciousness beyond our own, and that we are all connected mindfully in ways which we do not easily comprehend.
> 
> This system I am using can help the individual connect with the larger reality of the over-mind.
> 
> Rather than place the above WSB quote into my ComList, I prefer to post this and then get the link to the post and place that into my ComList, because it allows for even more scope than a single quote can offer  - in relation to any future Generated Message which might include the link as part of the message being built.



*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92361#p1092361

*William:*  FTL; Re: What if Adam and Eve Had Resisted...?




> Originally Posted by William post_id=1092235 time=1663521459 user_id=8427
> 
> ...
> The impression re the storyline is that the knowledge of good and evil was what caused death.  The assumption was that the fruit had the power to give one that knowledge, since they were warned not to eat it....
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is a wrong impression. I don't think the fruit itself caused anything. It was the act of eating it that had consequences. It could have been any fruit and it would have had the same effect, if there would be the same conditions of eating it.



*GM:* "A fire-breathing dragon lives in my garage"
Central Purpose - QueenBee - Achievable Alternate Realities
Repudiate [refuse to accept; reject. deny the truth or validity of.]
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...70528#p1070528

*William:*  FTL; Re: Something can't come from nothing




> Please demonstrate that your communications with 'It' are not just self-delusion.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Be Taught
The Brother
Disrupt Vortex Television 
Extremely
The Garden of Eden
Unwilling Reaction
“Spread love everywhere you go. Let no one ever come to you without leaving happier.”
“Three worlds and three deep mysteries”
Light is information
The Way of the Shaman
Self-discipline

08:51
[189]
Acknowledge the Agreeable
I share your joy! 
The Prime Directive
Making Things Easier
Links And Symbols
Shepherding Moons 
Conscious Dreaming
What Shall We Call It?
Wish fulfillment

----------


## VVilliam

*Be Taught 3*

311222 [Self-Awareness Stuff Happens] 

05:44  [Soul Group Energies]


*GM:* Share -share -share
Swords

*William:* *9 of Swords*




> The Nine of Swords shows a woman sitting up in her bed with her head in her hands. She appears to have been jolted awake from a terrible nightmare that has left her disturbed, scared and anxious. Nine swords hang on the dark wall behind her, representing the negative thoughts that weigh heavily on her mind. The base of the woman’s bed features a carving of one person defeating another, and roses and the outlines of astrological symbols adorn the quilt wrapped around her.



*GM:* Toward a Science of Consciousness
Creation Of A New Universe
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...04878#p1104878

*William:*  FTL;




> "a term used to describe the psychological process of transitioning across boundaries and borders. The term “limen” comes from the Latin for threshold; it is literally the threshold separating one space from another. It is the place in the wall where people move from one room to another."
> 
> Agnosticism is a form of Liminalism, applicable only to The Question "Do we exist within a creation?" re the theistic and atheistic  answers and subsequent arguments re said question.
> 
> Liminalism is not limited to pondering questions  specific to theistic/atheistic interpretation of the mind in relation to matter.  That is a huge advantage.
> ___________________________________________



*GM:* Clarity
Self-limitation
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...97158#p1097158

*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to The Tanager in post #127]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Hey William,
> ...



*GM:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jsj7K6E0Fg [The History Of Earth's Five Mass Extinction Events [4K] | The Next Great Extinction Event ] ww.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jsj7K6E0Fg [RTS=10:05]
*GM:* Radical acceptance
Even so, I have full appreciation for your efforts, because even incorrect peer review is better than indifference.
Be Taught
Interactive
Share -share -share
Learned
Action
Do A=1
Brother, where Art Thou?
Feel your feelings
The Sensation of God's Presence Inside Us
Makes Candles Look Gathered

*William:*  Brother, where Art Thou? Feel your feelings The Sensation of God's Presence Inside Us Makes Candles Look Gathered = 1060
Things just appear that way due to our position within things and our ignorance about most things. = 1060


*GM:* Optimized for Fitness Pay-offs
The Realm of The Knowing of My Self Spacetime is not fundamental
Brotherhood Of Souls
Encounters Challenge Boundaries
Reality
Creative
Loving

*William:*  Reality is Creative and Loving = 299
Related phrases to The Subject = 299

This GM ties in well with the current interaction I am having with Theophile.
Re: Simulation Hypothesis and Evolution Theory and The First Creation Story


06:26 
[226]
Soul Group Energies
Trust the process
Deliberate and important
Attitude of gratitude
The Father - in The Mother.

----------


## VVilliam

*Be Taught 4*

040123 [Optimized for Fitness Pay-offs] 

15:05  [In William’s Room]


*GM:* Neuralink
Far Out!  Shucks!  Explain!
Life in Heaven- Guiding Us On Earth
'The Dream Team'
Fast
The blurry line of the neutral zone
Music
As well as that pot of gold...
Remove the phenomena and apply science
Verbatim
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...ser%20to%20The [First Things First]

*William:*  FTL;
[Replying to Eddie Ramos in post #10]





> If you read what is taking place and try and put yourself in Adam's place, then perhaps because you and I would cast blame off of ourselves, doesn't mean that this is the correct way to understand what we read in the scriptures. The scriptures do not record whatever has entered into the minds of men to speak, but they spoke as they were moved to speak and God recorded exactly that which he wanted to place within his word. This is why ALL of scripture is God breathed, meaning it came from the mouth of God.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> That is debatable as "God-Breathed" could simply be referring to someone being inspired by their subjective relationship with a great mind they think of through the limitation of their own mind, and thus express imagery through the belief filters of their own minds.
> 
> This would signify that what _anyone_ writes about such relationship their telling of it will be tainted with misunderstanding - especially if they themselves had the need to make their invisible friend more visible with dress-ups.
> 
> ...



*GM:* Be Taught
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...69172#p1069172

*William:*  FTL;




> 



*GM:* The God
Entheogen [psychoactive substances that induce alterations in perception, mood, consciousness, cognition, or behavior for the purposes of engendering ...] [Engender - cause or give rise to (a feeling, situation, or condition).]
Stuff/things a complex and tricky undertaking...
The Dreamer dreams the dreamed and the dreamed think the dream is real

*William:*  This is what I am presently talking about with Theophile
Re: Simulation Hypothesis and Evolution Theory and The First Creation Story




> In that sense, while ST cannot be discarded, it still would have to adjust accordingly to be seen as the process which occurs re each unfolding, and each process is the product of the Mind which all this must be happening within, which produces the realities experienced.



*GM:* The Main Points on the Agenda
Little Pointers Are Signposts
Cunning
Express your feelings
End Of Chapter
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...77858#p1077858

*William:*  FLT;




> *William:* There is a lot to unpack here.
> Learning to be conscious of the unconscious so that one may then recognize various impulses and where these originate from.
> In a sense, this is the science of the mind I am attempting to explain to Sherlock. Things may indeed appear to be so mystical as to be of another universe entirely...and are thus given the title of being a Miracle...



*GM:* The Wisdom of Foresight
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uD4jHDvNB80 [Bob Dylan - Death Is Not the End (Official Audio)] ww.youtube.com/watch?v=uD4jHDvNB80

*William:*  Being prepared to accept that when the body dies, there is more to experience...

*GM:* There is a way to link all these seeming contradictions - so that coherent explanation brings these together... 
All of life
That is the thing - once behavioural adjustments  are instigated, the idea of existing within a suppression matrix becomes moot...it no longer matters where one is - it only matters *what* one is...so the adjustments have everything to do with self-identification...knowing who one actually *is* at ones *core-identity*...
Self-talk Root of all evil
Regimented

*William:*  In that, if one is going to be genuinely unpleasant in ones internalizing, this will become apparent in ones external reality...evil is as evil does - which is a human thing...as per the discussion between Theophile and I re ST, ET and CT...




> I don't think we're far apart. The issue as I see it is that you would subsume CT into ST whereas I feel that CT provides a distinct and necessary stage for ST to become a possibility in the first place, and that this is the stage we should assume we are in and focus our attention on. i.e., that such a God as ST proposes does not yet exist and that this world is not yet a simulation... We should think and act as if such a state has yet to be achieved, even if it already has.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* EpochÃ© ["suspension of judgment" but also as "withholding of assent"]
The Visitation Event Heuristic Fearlessness Decisive 
Be Taught
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...91568#p1091568

*William:* 



> *GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89611#p1089611
> 
> *William:*  FTL;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Can You Imagine...
'Developing a thick skin'
Charity
Stuff/things a complex and tricky undertaking...

*William:*  Without doubt - there is much to learn...

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...85464#p1085464

*William:*  FTL;Re: If you were Satan....




> Meantime, a Personal Signature does the trick.
> 
> Aside from a Personal Signature, there isn't anything I can think of which would fit the script.  
> If it is a tattoo of some sort and everyone who accepts, has the same tattoo, it would act in the *same* way a Personal Signature _currently_ acts - as in - grants access to the marketplace...
> 
> Questions re that;
> 
> *Q:*   If Satan is sitting back - can he still achieve what was prophesied or...
> 
> ...



*GM:* Perpetual

15:58 
[167]
The Akashic Records
Do Not Worry
Majestic Twelve
All systems go
Got The Picture
Unus Mundus
Realm of Remembrance 
Faith-based thinking
Ooky Spooky
True Colours
The Forerunner
Your Best Self

----------


## VVilliam

*Be Taught 5*

050123 
"The Queen died peacefully at Balmoral..."
The Shifting Models of Existence
A complex and tricky undertaking...
Spacetime doesn’t really exist
A: To grow Human Personalities.
A life sentence ending in a death sentence  

08:20  
In the biblical telling of it
My alarm bells are ringing 
The Judgement Algorithm
For the benefit of all beings
Stop.  Listen. Observe.
Penetrate The Bidden Zone
Imposed Appropriates
Independent Commitment
The Navigator Can Read Maps. 
Delightful Anticipation 


*GM:* Sanctioned
The Master ColdFire Trick
Slaughter
In Out and All About
Under the breath words Context It Is Our Nature
In Human Form
Children of The Light
In The Mirror - Mirror Sense
Lift Your Gaze From The Fire
Be Taught
Brother
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYVNZgnQ8gE
Concomitant  Power [Concomitant - a phenomenon that naturally accompanies or follows something.]
Google
"Off you go to your quarters"

*William:* 



> You can use this word to mean "housing" generally, although it's most common for soldiers and servants to live in quarters.



*GM:* The Twelve Disciples
"When we hear words spoken, we hear them. When we read words written, we also hear them."
Indication
"I think it was an ambush or surprise attack" = An Opportunity To Commune
Better The Devil You Know
Deeper Questions Regarding Individual Existence
James (WingMakers)
International Skeptics Forum - View Single Post - The Seed of Origin
*William:*  FTL;




> *IF:*
> There is a Cosmic Mind
> *THEN:*
> Eventually, any species which survives long enough to continue along with the unfolding universe will eventually discover that and invent ways in which to engage.



*GM:*Peaceful Messiah
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...84045#p1084045




> Something "outside of GOD" contradicts "no outside of GOD."
> 
> Creating something new does not contradict "no outside of GOD."
> 
> Creating something new "outside of GOD", does.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* https://www.ted.com/talks/debra_lamp...hallucinations FTL;




> Hearing Voices : an Insiders Guide to Auditory Hallucinations
> Debra's story of living with voices is a journey into the soul. Describing her experiences, we start to understand, and are able to better support those human beings living with loud heads. Debra is project manager for the Psychological Interventions for Enduring Mental Illness Project at the Auckland District Health Board (ADHB). In this unique and innovative position Debra works in the clinical setting leading the development of psychological strategies for positive symptoms of psychosis and the first non-clinician to do so. She is also a senior tutor with the Centre for Mental Health Research and Policy Development at the University of Auckland.



*GM:* Controlled
Knowing
Welcoming
One Day
Be Taught
The Cherubim
Heart chakra
The Mark of The Beast
Throwing Down The Gauntlet
May The Spirit of The Earth Bless You
Dohrman Prophecy  Book Introduction
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...80009#p1080009


*William:*  FTL




> Theism - by nature - is the human consciousness within the animal, reaching out to other possible conclusions regarding the human situation.
> 
> Most NDE stories have a shared thread through the telling.  NDEs have likely been around as long as human beings and probably factor in a good percentage of why theistic thinking evolved alongside human development and understanding of the self.
> 
> What most folk tend to experience with NDE has to do with observing their bodies from another perspective and in that, the body is seen objectively and not identified by the person as being who they are.
> 
> NDEs often allow for a person to understand themselves as something other than the body - a difficult thing to achieve from the perspective of consistently experiencing life from the perspective of being the body, which is why folk tend to self-identify as the body - especially those who believe that their consciousness is an emergent property of the brain and have never experienced anything else which might go a long way in convincing them otherwise.
> 
> There is no doubt that the human body is biological and in the animal class as per human categorizations.
> ...



*GM:* The Theory of Everything A lot of information which has the potential to come to the fore.
The  United Nations
Opinions are like Mirrors
Without Comparison
Different ways of supporting the same objective.
The Story of Caliban
The Mind is The Invisible Garage Dragon


08:33 
Slowly and Surely
Suppressing Border
All is fair in love and war
Illuminate Listening
Holographic Universe
Tell Your Story
Create Your Own UFO
How to Bruise a Ghost
“Mother Earth Harmony”
The House of Politics
Counterintuitive
Possibility waves
Love - Communicate Love
An appropriate analogy

----------


## VVilliam

Faith - 1
060123 [All publicity is good publicity] 

AP= Mission Underdetermination = 307


[307]
[The vessel of argument sinks
Behind The Veil  You Are All Loveable...
Into a time that we've all seen on
Mission Underdetermination
Simulated for the purpose of?
Over days of forgotten tales
True happiness Awake Be here now
Within ones grasp of influence]


05:59  [Hard Nosed Skeptics]


*GM:* A safe pair of hands
The Nature of That Place
Don't let schooling interfere with your education
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXlfjzl-CFw  [42:31] [Combatting Anti-Science with Richard Dawkins and Neil deGrasse Tyson]

*William:* FTL;




> If you can't appreciate the universe in which you live, the life in which you are a part, the cells of which you're made - these are so important - so beautiful and elegant,  and wonderful...



I think that without understand that we are Spirit within Form, and understanding scientific discovery in that manner, the wonder, beauty and elegance of this existence is less appreciated than it could otherwise be.

*GM:*What is "wisdom" to some is "spam" to others Rest When Weary Making friends with your mind Amidst a tangled web
The Neutral Zone is the vaster reality of non-judgementalism
"Until ganna be gets here, its all just ganna be forever"
Pusillanimous [- showing a lack of courage or determination; timid.]
Those who need to complain
Serendipity
https://wizardforums.com/threads/wil...647/post-14193

*William:*  FTL;




> https://wizardforums.com/threads/wil...647/post-14193



*GM:* Faith
Sovereignty
Zen
Ethical Transhumanism
Science
You Are Allowed To Laugh You Know
Inordinately [to an unusually or disproportionately large degree; excessively.]

Opening ourselves to real love and intimacy
Translucent [allowing light, but not detailed shapes, to pass through; semi-transparent.]
Any Other Way.
Categorising Knowledge in Terms of 'Good' or 'Evil'
Ugly is just "in the eye of the beholder" as is Beauty.
What matters most
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHXM9uPiyZg&t=14s [OLIN Technology - One Language Intelligent Network] ww.youtube.com/watch?v=XHXM9uPiyZg&t=14s


*William:*  FTL;




> OLIN Technology Intelligent networks are able to operate from a single language with translation interfaces that enable global intercourse. This means language is no longer a barrier to communication. Intelligent networks will introduce a meta-language that translates both real-time written and spoken applications. It will revolutionize the genetic mind’s global construct, and facilitate the digitalization of your global economy.
> 
> There will be many within the Hierarchy, who will object vehemently to the notion of a global, digital economy, but we will tell you, it will happen regardless of the complaints and registered concerns. Your most powerful banks, computer manufacturers, and software companies will merge to create this momentous technology, and the One Language Intelligent Network (OLIN) will become the standard operating system of all the world’s computer-based systems.
> 
> This will not occur until the year 2008, so it is some time before you will encounter this globalization of your economy, but all the systems and architecture are already being designed and conceptualized in the minds of some of your brightest engineers and scientists. We assure you, this is not something to be feared, but rather embraced, and not because of the economic values, but because of the way the OLIN technology will facilitate the development of a global culture.
> 
> As the OLIN technology evolves, it will increasingly become subject to individual control. In other words, individuals will become inextricably linked into the network’s entertainment and educational applications, which will become globalized. No longer will global media companies publish for a geographical market. They will produce content for a global audience and each individual will define what and how it desires to be entertained or educated.
> 
> The OLIN technology will “know” the preferences and interests of every individual linked to its network, and by the year 2016, it will be more ubiquitous than telephones in the late twentieth century. Hence, individuals, and producers of content will control the network, and services will be the “slave” or reactionary force of the individual. Thus, the individual will need to define their entertainment and educational desires carefully, or the OLIN technology will deliver content that is undesirable.
> ...




*William:*  Re The Genetic Mind...




> The genetic mind is the equivalent of a universal belief system that penetrates, to varying degrees, the human instrument of all entities. In some, it immobilizes their ability to think original thoughts and feel original feelings. In most, it entrains their belief system to harmonize with the accepted belief systems of the Hierarchy. In a few, it exerts no significant force nor has any bearing on the development of their personal belief system.  
> 
> There are those on terra-earth who are in training to be Sovereign Entities and are completely unaware of this training as well as their destiny. When they are able to become timeless and view the continuum of their lifestream, they will see the thread that has differentiated them as Sovereign Entities. They will understand how the hardships and supposed indifference of the universe were actually the catalysts for their emergence as designers of the new genetic mind. 
> 
> The genetic mind is different from the subconscious or universal mind as it is sometimes referred to in your psychology texts, in that the genetic mind has a peculiar focus on the accumulated beliefs of all the people on a planet from its most distant past to its present time. These accumulated beliefs are actually manipulations of the Hierarchy, which imprint on the genetic mind in order to cast the boundaries of what is acceptable to believe. 
> 
> So compelling is this manipulation and the boundaries that are imposed by the Hierarchy that virtually no one is aware of the manipulations of their beliefs. This is precisely why the WingMakers have interacted with your species from the very beginning. As culture bearers, we stretch your boundaries in the arena of science, art, and philosophy. We essentially expand the genetic mind’s “perimeter fence” and enable it to encompass a larger portion of the “land” known as Source Reality. 
> 
> If we were to tell you about the fundamental misconceptions of your genetic mind, you would not believe us. You would most definitely—even your most accomplished spiritual leaders—find us in contempt of much that you hold true and reasonable. You would feel fear in the face of our expression of Source Reality because it would be so clear to you how you have squandered your divine natures in favor of the entrapment of the genetic mind. 
> ...



*GM:* Presence
Large Simulation Machines
Delightful Anticipation
Self-limitation
I am not here to judge but to help sanction each individual
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...87669#p1087669


*William:*  FTL




> [Replying to Diogenes in post #247]
> 
> You and your supporters are conflating 'damage of brain' with 'damage of consciousness'
> 
> In any experience Consciousness is not disabled.  Ask anyone who has ever taken a serious LSD Trip.  They can tell you all about the experience.  Same with those who have OOB and NDEs...
> 
> To believe damaging the brain damages the consciousness is cart before the horse.  No scientific experiments have shown consciousness is damaged.



*GM:* Some
Awake Relationship Unity [Clean]
"It Was Tough Going, But Rewarding All The Same."
Especially
Faith
Brilliant
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi9ys2j1ncg&t=2418s [1:12:03 ] [Asking a Theoretical Physicist About the Physics of Consciousness | Roger Penrose |] ww.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi9ys2j1ncg&t=2418s




> The Big Bang was not the beginning...crazy and true at the same time...Conformally Invariant ... mass and frequency are equivalent



*GM:* Family
Got The Picture

*William:*  I Think – Therefore – Who Do I Think I Am?
This moment is the perfect teacher
Mission Functional Clusters
The Realm of The Knowing of My Self
Brilliant Family Got The Picture
Data actual realistic communication


*GM:* Atheism is the ship, not the sailors
"Pixie Farts create Pixel parts"
The Great Green Wall
Even The Shadows
We have discussed
Reality: "Talk to The Razor"
Brother, where Art Thou?
Something you cannot change
Maneuver
Portal

06:31 
[Subatomic Particles
The Nature of The Mind
Take care of yourself
Looking behind the veil
The Electron Augment
Mathematical problems 
The fire from within
Odd Addiction Vortex
The Kindness of Sleep
Gateway Luminous]

----------


## VVilliam

Faith - 2

070123 [Especially the science of "randomness"...  :smiley: ] 

05:32  [Beyond a shadow of a doubt]


*GM:* Concomitant  Power [Concomitant - a phenomenon that naturally accompanies or follows something.]
Universal Intelligence
Clearing the jungle while planting the forest... 
Control
One Day
Religion
Intelligent Awareness
Etched mirror
Nurture You
Content

*William:*  Etched mirror Nurture You Content Intelligent Awareness = 637
[637]
Heart Love Higher Self Dream Guide Sharing Data Raise your frequency
The Neutral Zone is the vaster reality of non-judgementalism 

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...87251#p1087251

*William:*  FTL;




> *William:*  Philo2;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The Freedom of Self-creation—[T]hese life principles are the tools to 
> accelerate the emergence of the Sovereign Integral and feel its perspective, its insights, 
> ...



*GM:* Faith
Something Mystical To Be In Awe Of
Christ is the doorway to YHVH - not the whole building of YHVH.
Enlighten Discussion Forum
Meeting an Extraterrestrial Before The Beginning
Sounds Like
Greed Techniques
All The Same
Present over perfect

*William:*  This reminds me of an interaction yesterday on the forum;

*William:* 




> Re: Is the Earth really ruled by Satan?
> [Replying to myth-one.com in post #8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



*GM:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfD7cyF-H2g [RTS=07:27]

*GM:* Ingenuity
Infinity
Luminous [giving off light; bright or shining.]
The unreasonable effectiveness of Mathematics in the Natural Sciences
Nonetheless
The Heart of a Buddha
Collective Consciousness Inner work Put the Teachings Into Practice
Meaningfully Participate
International Skeptics Forum - View Single Post - The Seed of Origin

*William:*  FTL; Re:  The Seed of Origin




> *Myriad:* That's actually a rather nihilistic view.
> 
> *Navigator:*  Well I am simply bouncing off of one popular theory of the universe -where that theory has the ending of said universe in entropy - so yeah...
> 
> *Myriad:* If the initial singularity contained the absolute sum of all data, then the subsequent evolution of the universe can add no additional data.
> 
> *Navigator:* Not necessarily - small variances can be created by changing the way in which it unfolds...from the way it unfolded in its prior lieftime.
> 
> *Myriad:* Therefore it accomplishes nothing, and has no possible purpose. (Kind of like a similar problem with a hypothetical creator god who is omniscient, and therefore cannot learn anything or experience anything new, and thus has no reason to actually create anything.
> ...



[/quote]

*GM:* The Chestahedron

*William:*  Search "Chestahedron"
Remarkable Chestahedron, Part I
FTL;




> Remarkable Seven Sided Form
> Part II: the Sentient Earth



*GM:* Tetragrammaton
Context
Faith
It is a confident walk on the even surface of sureness, without the faith.
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...78715#p1078715

*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to TRANSPONDER in post #22]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSPONDER:*...so I postulated that there might be a mind controlling the universe, but not us. Not a personal god, not with a plan for us, and in fact a Deist -god. We were, effectively, as on our own as if there was no god there at all. So, if there was no Plan for human life, was there no meaning for human life? Was there no purpose? If not, why live at all? Why not just stop living?
> 			
> ...



*GM:* Dharma [the eternal and inherent nature of reality, regarded in Hinduism as a cosmic law underlying right behaviour and social order. The nature of reality regarded as a universal truth taught by the Buddha; the teaching of Buddhism. an aspect of truth or reality.]
The Mapping Bots Couple "I know how you care while you nurture your fear That you'll miss the bouquet when its thrown" 
Sweet Hush
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...97320#p1097320

*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to Wootah in post #1]
> 
> I believe I am a soul rather than have (possess) a soul. 
> 
> To have a soul implies I am the body, which I do not believe. 
> 
> I do not think it is difficult to define the soul as something that we can conceive of. It is just that many do not believe in anything other than the physical world. 
> 
> I define soul as the metaphysical, rational being.



*GM:* Random coincidence? I think not.
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92361#p1092361

*William:*  FTL;




> Originally Posted by William post_id=1092235 time=1663521459 user_id=8427
> 
> ...
> The impression re the storyline is that the knowledge of good and evil was what caused death.  The assumption was that the fruit had the power to give one that knowledge, since they were warned not to eat it....
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is a wrong impression. I don't think the fruit itself caused anything. It was the act of eating it that had consequences. It could have been any fruit and it would have had the same effect, if there would be the same conditions of eating it.



*GM:* "Attempting to overlay/superimpose one's belief in the truth of stories as being more truthful than the main overall story itself, is possibly an act of immorality, if indeed - upon further evidence - one continues to attempt to have the superimposed thing used to conceal the real."

06:43 
[The Future is Cloudy
Un-thought-unately
Functional Clusters
Error Correcting Codes
The Clear Light of The Void
Ruling your world
They were made to be unmade
More precious than life
Intelligent Awareness 
For The Best Results
Look from a different angle
Hyper-normalisation
Chronological snobbery
Enough To Make Me Wonder]

----------


## VVilliam

*Faith - 3*

080123 [Imposed Appropriates Observed] 

14:01  [The Way of the Shaman]


*GM:* The Realm of The Knowing of My Self
Unhappy
Transactional [exchange or interaction]
Moonlight
Prison Planet
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...73257#p1073257

*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to Diogenes in post #9]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I do not see the difference between claiming "God has always been" and "the universe has always been."
> ...



*GM:* Holographic Experiential Reality Simulations
The Agenda of YHVH
Watch Your Step...You may be Psychic, not mentally ill.
Create that path and engineer a metamorphosis.
https://www.karensewell.net/

https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92252#p1092252

*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to tam in post #169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				It is important to me to be accurate in my posts, and especially in matters that concern my Lord.
> ...



*GM:* Faith
Still
Infinite Quantum Zen
As busy as a bee
Why - in matters concerning the resurrection of the dead, the hope of eternal life, and the kingdom of heaven -  is the age of this universe a necessary matter of contention?
Beauty
Conscious agencies combined 
A lack of boundaries
Realm of Remembrance
Far Out!  Shucks!  Explain!

*William:*  My explanation so far regards the conversation between myself and Theophile




> [Replying to theophile in post #21]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				But all good stuff, and good discussion.
> 			
> ...



*GM:* Like an interface representation
No point in giving you too much to bear
Illuminate Listening
https://theagnosticforum.com/threads...ts.84/post-756

*William:*  FTL;




> Can you name any human moral rule which is not based upon opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it is the opinion on the parent that discipline is required.  Are we to factor that in to the invention of morals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* ♫	We can chart another trail , raise the anchor fill the sails , lift our glasses in a toast , we are the Ghost , in the Machine♫	
Differences
A GOD in The Making

14:15 
[170]
The Voice Within
Conspiratorial
Countervailing
Philanthropies 
King of the North
Blue Book Project
Good on you mate
Information field
Myths and Legends
The Number Zero
Spiritual path
The Feminine Face of God
Observed by Many
A Bit Of A Mouthful!
Vulnerability
The Sub Hierarchy  
Reason Together

----------


## VVilliam

*Faith - 4*

090123 [The Atheist Infiltration Squad] 

07:48 [New Shifts In Thinking]

*GM:* Sharing Data
A machine for solving problems

*William:*  Sharing Data A machine for solving problems = 393




> [393]
> The Deeper Reality Ooky Spooky Too
> Learn a bit about what makes the God Realm "tick"
> The Way of the Shaman Sweet Vibrations
> Sharing Data A machine for solving problems



*William:*  This is what I wrote today re that;




> And I would caution on what kind of 'mind' I see emerging... There are (1) minds like ours, which I agree are necessary to generate what I called spirit before and (2) the 'mind' of God, which is less a singular, thinking thing than it is a unified plurality... i.e., all of our individual minds should eventually be part of it, kind of like the Borg collective on Star Trek, but without the totalitarianism, elimination of individuality, and pasty white skin.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Antecedent [a thing that existed before or logically precedes another.]
Confirmation which moves one from faith to fact
This moment is the perfect teacher

*William:*  This moment is the perfect teacher Confirmation which moves one from faith to fact = 787
♫With a mystical smile I float down the isle Forgetting the time when I was lost♫ = 787

 :smiley: 

*GM:* Where life and death is part of a circle and everything is part of the Ouroboros
Searching For The Truth
*Apparel*
Joke/Humour "Anti theism  Equals "And?""
Distracted
To grow Human Personalities. Make It Real
Faith
The Development of...
Ingenuity
Something Our movements can illuminate the path toward that vision.
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...69680#p1069680

*William:*  From the link;




> Hmmm- much to contemplate....



*GM:* Self-Aware
Remnant Seed
Form Builders
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sn0W_mwA7Q0 [N. Arkani-Hamed, Lecture #1, Spacetime & Quantum Mechanics, Total Positivity & Motives - 09/03/2019] [RTS=52:40]ww.youtube.com/watch?v=Sn0W_mwA7Q0

*William:*  Ah - the math...

*GM:* Believe You Me
What is "wisdom" to some is "spam" to others
In the Order of Chaos - I am lowly-ranked
Divine grace Deciding on the Best Course of Action 
https://www.dreamviews.com/beyond-dr...ml#post2246390


*William:*  From the link;




> I have had similar experience re hypnogogic state ...
> 
> Hearing footfalls on wooden floor [I was sleeping in a bunk in a building and was the only occupant at the time]
> The footfalls stop outside my door - which was open and then I hear a deep laugh.
> I snapped out of it [awoke] and immediately jumped out of bed and went to the doorway - no one was there [of course]
> 
> Some time later - months or even a year of two - I was at home in bed with my wife when I awoke to the same laugh and looking up I saw the entity at the end of the bed.
> 
> My reaction was layered - It was as if my body wanted to climb the walls looking to escape but my mind was clear and focused and I was aware that this part of me was way less afraid. I had the feeling that the entity was pure evil.
> ...



*GM:* Non-Ordinary Symbol Nag Hammadi Preparing for the Hunt 
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...92252#p1092252

*William:*  Yes - my conversation with Tam re YHVH and Satan's relationship...

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...01903#p1101903

*William:*  FTL;




> *JK:* Yet one more reason I so enjoy your unique perspective. That's poetry right there.



*GM:* Putting yourself back together again Glow Softly Strengthen your boundaries One can simply shrug and tell oneself “It doesn't really matter" 

*William:*  Keep Calm.  

*GM:* What Is Within Is Without, Equal
The Butterfly Effect
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...05926#p1105926

*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to theophile in post #16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Why so stuck on the path the universe is currently on, and what science says will happen?
> ...



*GM:* Tenacious [tending to keep a firm hold of something; clinging or adhering closely. not readily relinquishing a position, principle, or course of action; determined. persisting in existence; not easily dispelled.]
Description

*William:*  Tenacious description = 239
*[239]*
Without Comparison
That Is A Good Question
Jump to Conclusions
Written In The Clouds
Tenacious description
The devil is in the details
Like I Said In Another Thread
Williams second UICDevice 
The physical universe
The art of relationship
Preparing for the Hunt.
Golden nugget of truth
Significant Variations

*GM:* ♫The picture unfolds like silk in a loom Silhouetted by Diane are the witch and the broom If she is the bride - who is the groom?♫
Sexual
On The Right Track
Invisible Bridge  Manifestation Sleeping Dragon Realities Merge Interoperate 

*William:*  Interoperate - is the setup of ad hoc components and methods to make two or more systems work together as a combined system with some partial functionality during a certain time, possibly requiring human supervision to perform necessary adjustments and corrections

*GM:* A Bit of Cat and Mouse
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epLhaGGjfRw&t=1024s [Neil deGrasse Tyson- Debunks Creation (Intelligent Design)] [RTS=17:31]

*William:*FTL;




> Percolating in the Mathematical Community




*GM:* Psychological events
Command
Eisegeting [place meaning on a text which is not originally or inherently present in the text ...]

*William:*  The problem with the view that figuring things out without invoking a Creator/the idea that we exist within a creation, further puts to death the idea of "GOD" is that it does not account for the possibility that such a Mind is seeding ideas into the scientists brains with the way in which to 'figure things out'...perhaps because humans generally like the idea of being able to figure things out without some other mind outside of their own minds, giving them ideas.

*GM:* Faith
Google
The Message Generator Process Extends Beyond The Borders of Institution

*William:*  Having done so;




> It looks like there aren't many great matches for your search
> Try using words that might appear on the page that you’re looking for. For example, 'cake recipes' instead of 'how to make a cake'.
> Need help? Take a look at other tips for searching on Google.
> You can also try this search:
> generator process extends beyond the borders of institution



*GM:* Afraid of The Unknown
Belay
We succeed as a permanent specie or we fail as a temporary one
Solid Device of Science
Does One Remember
Modern truth in ancient wisdom
Overseeing Director of Operations on Earth
A GOD in The Making Conceptual Art 
Like a doting parent - Coming From QueenBee - Development/Growth
Focused Individual
Seductive
*Q: Why did YVHV create this universe and specifically place human beings within it for the purpose of us exploring, breeding and subduing the planet? * 
Even
Deep Impact Event
The spirituality of imperfection
Metamorphosis

08:31 
[203]
The King of The North
The more the merrier
Telling the future
Non computational
Titan's Atmosphere
The waters of the deep
Precognitive dreams
Intimate connection
Darkest-Darkness One
For The Purpose Of

----------


## VVilliam

*Faith - 5*

100123 [A Politically Manufactured device ] 

05:31  [Befriending the shadow]


*GM:* Amidst a tangled web
Word-String
Miraculous
Unfolding Status Quo
"If someone were to declare that the Universe was a random mindless accident of an event, then they are saying that its existence is a 'truly random event'."

*William:* I am using Chatbot Open AI in real time in this Generated Message;




> *William:* Hello
> 
> *Open AI* Hello! How can I help you today?
> 
> *William:* Please give a list of 10 main points regarding "Spacetime is doomed"
> 
> *Open AI:* I'm sorry, but I don't have any information on a topic called "Spacetime is doomed." Could you provide more context or clarify your question?
> 
> *William:* "If someone were to declare that the Universe was a random mindless accident of an event, then they are saying that its existence is a 'truly random event'."
> ...



*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...69172#p1069172

*William:*  FTL;




> It appears to be a word which has two meanings - both which are acceptable.
> 
> Egoless not having an inflated view of one's self-importance
> 
> And;
> 
> Egoless not having any sense of self.
> 
> But which meaning is the GM using...
> ...



*William:*  Explain "Egoless"

*Open AI* The term "egoless" refers to the state of having no ego or self-importance. It is often associated with humility, self-awareness, and a lack of ego-driven motivations. In some spiritual and philosophical traditions, the concept of "egolessness" is seen as a desirable state of being, as it is believed to be conducive to a more peaceful and compassionate way of living. In these traditions, the ego is often viewed as a source of suffering, as it can lead to self-centeredness and a lack of awareness of the interconnectedness of all things.

There are various practices and techniques that are said to help individuals cultivate an egoless state of mind, such as mindfulness meditation and self-inquiry. It is important to note that achieving egolessness is a difficult and ongoing process, and that it may involve letting go of certain attachments and beliefs about the self.

*GM:* The basic repertoire of mystic experience is drawn from the repertoire of Death Phenomena 
The Brother
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...99004#p1099004

*William:*  FTL;





> *Q:* How can insight judge specific actions correctly as good and evil by those without such insight?
> *A:* The individual personality in relationship with YHVH, leaves such judgement to YHVH.
> 
> Agree?



*William:*  How can insight judge specific actions correctly as good and evil by those without such insight?

*Open AI* In many philosophical and moral systems, the concept of "good" and "evil" is closely tied to the idea of insight or understanding. According to these systems, actions that are deemed good or virtuous are those that are based on a deep understanding of the world and a commitment to acting in accordance with certain values or principles. On the other hand, actions that are considered evil or wicked are those that are motivated by ignorance, selfishness, or a lack of concern for the well-being of others.

It is important to note that different philosophical and moral systems may have different criteria for what constitutes good and evil actions. For example, some systems may emphasize the importance of upholding certain virtues, such as honesty, compassion, and justice, while others may focus on the consequences of actions, evaluating them based on whether they lead to positive or negative outcomes.

In general, it is difficult for individuals without insight or understanding to accurately judge specific actions as good or evil, as they may lack the necessary context and understanding of the underlying values and principles that guide moral decision-making. However, it is possible for individuals to develop their understanding and insight over time through education, self-reflection, and engagement with others who have a deeper understanding of moral principles.

*GM:* Bandages of The Beast
Self-talk Root of all evil
*William:*  What does "Self-talk is the root of all evil" mean?

*Open AI* The phrase "self-talk is the root of all evil" is a twist on the familiar saying "money is the root of all evil." It suggests that self-talk, or the inner dialogue that individuals have with themselves, is the source of all wrongdoing or negative behaviors.

This interpretation of the phrase is not widely accepted or supported by evidence. While it is true that negative self-talk can have negative consequences on an individual's mental health and well-being, it is not the sole cause of all evil or wrongdoing in the world. There are many other factors that can contribute to negative actions and behaviors, including social and environmental influences, personal beliefs and values, and individual psychology.

It is worth noting that self-talk can be both positive and negative. Positive self-talk can help individuals build confidence, stay motivated, and overcome challenges, while negative self-talk can lead to negative emotions and behaviors. It is important for individuals to be aware of their self-talk and to make an effort to cultivate a more positive inner dialogue.

*William:*  If I changed the phrase to "Negative self-talk is the root of all evil", would that be a more accurate expression to use?

*Open AI* It is not accurate to say that negative self-talk is the root of all evil, as there are many other factors that can contribute to negative actions and behaviors. While negative self-talk can certainly have negative consequences on an individual's mental health and well-being, it is not the sole cause of all wrongdoing or negative behaviors in the world.

It is important to recognize that negative self-talk is just one of many potential contributors to negative behaviors, and that there are often multiple factors at play. Additionally, it is worth noting that self-talk can be both positive and negative, and that positive self-talk can help individuals build confidence, stay motivated, and overcome challenges. It is important for individuals to be aware of their self-talk and to make an effort to cultivate a more positive inner dialogue.

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...84087#p1084087

*William:*  FTL;




> One remains neutral simply by not making a shift to either Theism or Atheism.
> One can lend and ear to either side without having to wear the burden of being accused of holding and defending the position of either side.



*Open AI* It is possible to remain neutral on the question of the existence of a higher power or deity by not aligning oneself with either theism (belief in a higher power) or atheism (lack of belief in a higher power). This can involve simply being open to hearing and considering the perspectives of both sides without committing to a particular position or belief.

By remaining neutral, an individual may avoid being accused of holding and defending a particular position on the existence of a higher power. However, it is important to note that neutrality on this issue can also be seen as a lack of commitment or conviction, and that some individuals may view this as a lack of integrity or authenticity.

Ultimately, the decision to align oneself with a particular belief or perspective on the existence of a higher power is a personal one, and should be based on an individual's own experiences, values, and understanding of the world.

*GM:* Finding the light
Patience
Faith
Name The Gods as non-separate Entities
The Path Of Faith
You're in the way Queen Elizabeth Alexandra Mary Windsor  For the benefit of all beings
“Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma – which is living with the results of other people's thinking.”
Smarter Than The Average
Disrupt
Verdant [(of countryside) green with grass or other rich vegetation.]
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...rofile&u=11901

*William:*  FTL;




> 



*GM:* A Space Without A Time...
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...90521#p1090521

*William:*  FTL;




> Originally Posted by William post_id=1090505 time=1662068049 user_id=8427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by JoeyKnothead
> ...



*Open AI* consider the idea of a space without a time in the context of certain theoretical models or thought experiments. For example, some physicists have proposed the existence of "timeless" regions of the universe, where time appears to stand still or flow at a different rate than in the surrounding region. However, these models are highly speculative and are not supported by empirical evidence.

It is also worth noting that the concept of time is a human invention, and is closely tied to the way we experience and perceive the world. Without a concept of time, it would be difficult to meaningfully discuss events or changes in the world, or to understand the relationship between cause and effect.

*GM:* Living their forefather's conflict

*Open AI* It is not uncommon for individuals to feel the impact of their ancestors' conflicts and experiences in their own lives. This can occur in a variety of ways, such as through cultural or familial traditions and values that are passed down through generations, or through the ongoing effects of historical events and trauma on a community or society.

For example, the legacy of a war or conflict that was fought by one's ancestors may continue to shape the political and social landscape in which an individual lives, and may affect their relationships and opportunities in significant ways. Similarly, the experiences and struggles of one's ancestors may shape their descendants' sense of identity and sense of belonging, and may influence their beliefs and values.

It is important to recognize the ways in which the past can continue to influence the present, and to consider the ways in which we can address and heal from any lingering wounds or conflicts that have been passed down through the generations.

*GM:* Put That Fire Out

*William:*  It is important to find ways in which to Put That Fire Out

*Open AI* It can be important to find ways to put out or resolve conflicts or sources of tension that have the potential to cause harm or disruption. This can involve finding ways to address the underlying causes of the conflict, such as addressing misunderstandings, addressing grievances or injustices, or finding common ground or solutions that meet the needs of all parties involved.

There are a number of approaches and strategies that can be useful in resolving conflicts, including negotiation, mediation, and collaboration. It may be helpful to seek the assistance of a neutral third party, such as a mediator or counselor, to facilitate the resolution process.

It is worth noting that finding a resolution to a conflict can take time and effort, and may involve making compromises or sacrifices. However, the long-term benefits of resolving conflicts, such as improved relationships, increased understanding, and reduced stress and tension, can make the effort worthwhile.

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89190#p1089190

*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to Diagoras in post #1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				A general theistic position might declare "All life comes from God", but if some 'cellular gene engineer' of the future succeeded in creating a basic cell that ate, grew, replicated and all the other generally agreed things that life does - could it be recognised as life? And wouldn't that falsify that bolded theistic claim?
> ...



*GM:* Heart Virtues
Teaching

*William:*  Yes - it appears obvious that Open AI is able to teach Heart Virtues

*Open AI* As an artificial intelligence, I am not able to experience emotions or embody virtues in the same way that a human being can. However, I can provide information and resources on the concept of heart virtues, which are virtues or values that are considered to be particularly important in cultivating a sense of compassion, kindness, and empathy.

Examples of heart virtues might include compassion, forgiveness, gratitude, and humility. These virtues are often seen as essential to leading a fulfilling and meaningful life, and are often emphasized in spiritual and philosophical traditions as important qualities to cultivate.

There are many different approaches to teaching and cultivating heart virtues, and what works for one individual may not work for another. Some common strategies for teaching heart virtues include modeling virtuous behavior, providing positive reinforcement and encouragement, and helping individuals to reflect on their own values and motivations.

*William:*  Thank You for you feedback Aia

*Aia:*  You're welcome! I'm glad I could help. If you have any other questions, please don't hesitate to ask.

*William:*  :smiley: 

06:28 
[223]
Withheld information
All present and correct
Many varied opinions
The Respect You Give
Science Can Be Fun Too Yes?
The Nature of Reality
Conscientiousness
William’s Commitment
The Trinity of Love

----------


## VVilliam

*Faith - 6*

110123 [Nothing more, nothing less.] 

04:23  [Few Attention to Detail]


*GM:* Virtual Reality
"When we hear words spoken, we hear them. When we read words written, we also hear them."

*William:*  I was talking about that with Open AI yesterday.




> *William:*  When I read the symbols you write, I hear the sound of the words within my mind – so your words become a “Voice in my head”
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GM:* Soon
"Time To Go Without Existence" Funny

*William:*  Death is not the end...

*GM:* Opening Doors is found Where minds meet Use Heart is where GOD Exhibits 

*OAI:*  The phrase "use heart is where God exhibits" suggests that the heart is a location or a gateway where one can experience or connect with a higher power or divine being, often referred to as God. This statement implies that by utilizing one's heart, one can tap into a deeper spiritual connection with God.

This perspective is shared by many spiritual and religious traditions, which believe that the heart is the spiritual center of a person, and that through the heart, one can connect with the divine. In these traditions, the heart is often seen as the seat of the soul, and the place where God resides.

Some spiritual practices such as meditation and prayer encourage people to focus on the heart as a means of connecting with the divine and experiencing a deeper sense of spiritual fulfillment.

It's important to note that the concept of God, the divine, and spiritual fulfillment can mean different things to different people, depending on one's religious or philosophical beliefs. The statement "use heart is where God exhibits" is an expression of the belief that one can experience a deeper spiritual connection through the heart, and it should be understood in the context of one's personal beliefs and perspective.

*William:*  OAI - Please summarize the following: "Opening Doors is found Where minds meet"

*OAI:* "Opening Doors" is a metaphor for new opportunities and possibilities, and it is said to be found where minds meet, suggesting that collaboration and communication are key to unlocking these opportunities. This phrase implies that when people come together and share their ideas and perspectives, they are able to create something new and valuable. It can also means by sharing ideas and thought process, the solutions to problems we face become clearer and more attainable. 

*GM:* Jacque Fresco Foundation Crafted Dream Cake
Far Out!
Nothing More - Nothing Less
Gateway Luminous
Study Spiritual Food
Innocent
Everything is a Message

*OAI:*  The phrase "Everything is a message" suggests that everything in the world carries some sort of meaning or significance. This could refer to the idea that every event or occurrence can be interpreted as a form of communication or expression, and that we can learn something from every experience. It could also suggest that even seemingly insignificant or random things are actually part of a larger pattern or plan.

*GM:* Faith
The Data of Demystification

*OAI:*  "The data of demystification" likely refers to the use of data and analysis to remove the veil of uncertainty or confusion surrounding a particular subject or phenomenon. The process of demystification involves breaking down complex ideas or systems into smaller, more manageable components, and using evidence and reason to understand how they work.

*GM:* Experience
Opens eyes after having thought about it

*OAI:*  The phrase "Experience opens eyes after having thought about it" suggests that personal experience, especially when reflected upon, can be a powerful tool for gaining insight and understanding. It suggests that by actively thinking about and processing one's experiences, one can gain a deeper understanding of oneself and the world around them.

It could also imply that sometimes we might not fully grasp the meaning of something until we actually experience it ourselves. And reflection on that experience allows us to see things in a new light, and gain a clearer understanding of what we've gone through.

Additionally, it may also suggest that the act of thinking and reflecting on the experience might be what truly opens the eyes and allowing us to see the things we previously haven't seen.

*GM:* The evidence supporting the likely existence of said universal mind, gives us no reason to compartmentalize it as 'magic'

*William:*  Please summarize the sentence "The evidence supporting the likely existence of a universal mind, gives us no reason to compartmentalize it as 'magic'"

*OAI:*  The sentence is saying that the evidence for the existence of a universal mind, whatever that may be, should not be considered as "magic" or something supernatural. It suggests that there is enough evidence to suggest that it is a real phenomenon, rather than something that is purely based in fantasy or superstition.

*GM:* End Of Chapter
Reality Simulation
The Trinity of Love are three things operating as One Thing
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...68709#p1068709

*William:*  FTL;




> The patterns as such shows that your explanation reenforces the science as it explains how sound [spoken language] has math behind it...when coded and then decoded through this process.
> 
> The idea that the sentences are of similar length would be expected. There is also similar rhythm, and that would be expected as well.
> 
> Remember, we are not specifically dealing with written words but with symbols which represent spoken sounds.
> 
> The formation of sound into language through the human voice specifically comes from somewhere other than the symbols we use to denote said sounds.
> 
> What we can agree to is that , wherever the source comes from re the formation of these sounds and subsequent formation of the symbols for the sounds, would be the same source.
> ...



*OAI:*  The text is discussing the relationship between sound and language, and how the formation of spoken language can be understood through the principles of math and science. It suggests that the patterns and rhythms found in language can be explained by the way sounds are coded and decoded. The text also posits that the source of these sounds and the symbols used to represent them is the same and that it is the source, not the process of formation, that is important to understand.

*GM:* The Astonishing Simplicity of Everything
Astral
Personal freedom
Yogi
To Be Continued
Source Sync
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...89180#p1089180
*William:*  FTL;




> I have also observed that many ex- theists who have chosen to become [proselyte] strong atheists are among the most outspoken in their zeal to preach their new message - the message that a Creator GOD does not exist and think it is reasonable to assume that they were also outspoken when they believed that a Creator-GOD did exist.
> 
> [I think of it therefore, in terms of personality traits.]
> 
> When I began to question theism - specifically The Christianities - it was to do with their imaging of a Creator-GOD and when I made the move away from that, [perhaps largely due to my personality - I was never outspoken] I quietly approached the subject [Creator GOD] rather than simply abandon it "because of" theisms handling of it or any other number of reason as to why folk say they chose to become atheist.



*GM:* Nag Hammadi
Annus horribilis
Is There
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...75874#p1075874
*William:*  FTL;




> [Replying to myth-one.com in post #2511]
> 
> Indeed - The Book tells us exactly who is YHWH and what we are in relation to that.
> 
> The mystery is in how each personality responds to that - as to whether they serve the Dark side of YHWH or the Light side of YHWH or relinquish the right to either side of YHWH by accepting the whole of YHWH.




*GM:* What things are unrelated? Chaos Really Is Illusion - Personal Participation With The One 
Quite
Commendably Recommendable
Soul Groups A Pragmatic Realization Precipitated In Ones Mind

*OAI:*  The phrase "A Pragmatic Realization Precipitated In Ones Mind" is describing a moment of understanding that is practical and useful in nature. It suggests that this understanding is something that has suddenly come to the mind, as if it were "precipitated" out of the thoughts and ideas that were already present. The word "pragmatic" further suggests that the realization is focused on being practical and able to be put into action, rather than being theoretical or abstract.

*GM:* Get The Gist Of It
Tetrahedron
Optimum Validation

*OAI:*  "Optimum validation" refers to the process of evaluating the quality or validity of something in order to determine if it is of the highest quality or reaches the highest level of accuracy. It is a way of certifying that a certain standard has been met and is often used to test and validate a product, procedure, or system.
It is also a way to evaluate the accuracy and the performance of a model by comparing the predictions of that model with real world observations. In the context of Machine learning, it would be the process of validating a model to check if it's generalizing well, or not overfitting or underfitting.

*GM:* Key Purpose The Neutral Zone 
Curtailed
Give
Simulation
The Third Eye
Hush!
The Garden of Eden
The Lord God
Try Gateway IQ 
Breaking bad habits
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...ic.php?t=39545

*William:*  FTL;




> *Q:*  Is it unreasonable to accept that an omnipotent creator of this universe would have any regrets about Its creation?
> 
> If we look at how the critters in creation fix things, we can see therein that if there is a creator mind behind this, then there is simply no need for said mind to feel regret for anything said mind created.  Said mind has built into the ongoing creative process, a means in which problems which arise, are fixed - rather than regretted upon first, in order to then get about doing the fixing... 
> 
> Perhaps the idea that the creator should regret what was created, is a projection of human emotionally based concepts?   
> _______________________
> [[The idea in assigning/projecting said emotion onto a creator ... the projection is in thinking how a _human_ would feel if it were a _human_ who created the universe, [and specifically the Earth and specifically Humankind] and applying that feeling to how a creator could also have regrets for what It created.]]



*William:* OAI - Is it unreasonable to accept that an omnipotent creator of this universe would have any regrets about Its creation?

*OAI:*  It depends on one's perspective and beliefs about the nature of an omnipotent creator and the universe.

From a religious perspective, an omnipotent creator is often thought to be all-knowing, all-powerful, and all-good. If this is the case, then it would not be reasonable to believe that such a being would have any regrets about its creation. The belief is that, as an omnipotent being, it would have the ability to create the universe and everything in it perfectly, and would therefore have no need or reason to regret anything.

From a philosophical perspective, there are many different belief systems about the nature of reality and existence. Some philosophies, such as determinism, argue that everything that happens is predetermined and that everything that happens is necessary. In that case, it would be reasonable to assume that an omnipotent creator would not have any regrets about the universe because it would be seen as part of the natural order of things.

However, other philosophical and religious beliefs holds that an omnipotent creator would have the ability to reflect and make choices, based on that reflection and maybe it would look back and regret certain choices or aspects of its creation. This could be due to a sense of responsibility or a moral principle that such a being would have.

Ultimately, whether or not it is reasonable to believe that an omnipotent creator would have any regrets about its creation is a matter of personal perspective and belief.

*GM:* Faith
Synchronicity and the Holographic Universe
ET and the notion of GODs
Technique of Exchange
Yours It is always a warm fuzzy
Preternatural [beyond what is normal or natural.]
Vision
More
Convenient
“Diogenes raises his lantern looking for an honest man, but his arm has grown weary, shaking as the pale light flickers.”
Celebration
Heuristics [mental shortcuts that allows people to solve problems and make judgments quickly and efficiently. ]
Making Things Easier

*William:* 
*320*
You are The Old Soul Cosmic Self
*Heuristics Making Things Easier*

*OAI:*  Heuristics are problem-solving strategies or techniques that are designed to make decision-making and problem-solving easier. They are often used when the problem is complex and when there is not enough information to make a fully-informed decision. Heuristics are shortcuts that allow us to make a decision quickly and with minimal effort.

For example, when faced with a complex problem, we might use a heuristic called "rule of thumb", which means we use a general principle that is known to work well in most cases instead of going through a time-consuming analysis of the problem.

In decision-making, heuristics can help to simplify the decision-making process by reducing the number of options that need to be considered, or by providing a simple rule or principle that can guide the decision. For example, the "satisficing heuristic" is used to make decisions by finding the first option that meets a certain set of criteria, rather than searching for the optimal solution.

The use of heuristics can lead to more efficient and faster problem-solving, but it can also come at a cost. Heuristics are not always accurate, and they can lead to biases and errors in decision-making, especially in complex situations. For that reason, it's important to use them with caution, and be aware of potential biases and limitations.

*GM:* Honesty
Universal Belief System
Start
Grand Experiment
It isn't important who is who - what is important is what comes through.

*OAI:*  The sentence is suggesting that the identities of the individuals involved in a situation or a discussion are not as important as the ideas or information that are being conveyed. It emphasizes that the content of the message is more important than the person who is delivering it.

This perspective can be especially useful in situations where emotions or personal biases might get in the way of understanding or evaluating information. By focusing on the content of the message rather than the person delivering it, it allows for a more objective evaluation of the ideas being presented.

This mindset also promotes the idea of putting importance on the idea being presented instead of the person who is presenting it, and creating an environment where people can express ideas without fear of being judged based on their identity.

It also could suggest that people should not be judged based on their background, race, gender, or beliefs, but rather on the merit of their ideas and their ability to contribute to the discussion at hand.

05:32 
[218]
WingMakers Materials
Of Your Thoughts
*Light is information
*Six Heart Virtues
This is NOT a playdate.
Outposts of Form 
The Shaping Of Reality
Sensing A Life Mission
Sometimes Pain Etches...

*OAI:*  In physics, light is a form of electromagnetic radiation that can be described as a wave or a stream of particles called photons. It is a fundamental aspect of the universe and plays an essential role in a wide range of natural phenomena, such as vision, photosynthesis, and heating.

In recent years, there has been an increasing interest in the idea that light can also be considered a form of information. This idea is rooted in the field of quantum physics, which describes the behavior of matter and energy at the atomic and subatomic level.

In quantum physics, the concept of wave-particle duality suggests that light can behave both as a wave and as a stream of particles. It's been discovered that the properties of photons can be manipulated in ways that allow them to carry, store, and transmit information.

One way light can be used to transmit information is through the use of optical fibers. They are widely used in communication systems to transmit data at high speeds over long distances.

In quantum information science, light is used to create secure communications systems that are resistant to eavesdropping, to perform high-precision measurements, and to perform certain computations faster than is possible with traditional computers.

The idea that light can be considered as a form of information is a relatively new concept and research is still ongoing. But it seems that the use of light as a medium for transmitting information has many potential applications in areas such as communication technology, computing, and cybersecurity.

----------


## VVilliam

*Faith - 7*
120123 [Extra Sensory Perception] 

05:47  [You are the universe]

*GM:* All systems go
https://forum.philosophynow.org/view...578410#p578410

*William:*  FTL;




> Machines and morality
> 
> William:
> The simplest explanations for why we are here and what we are doing...
> 
> Beyond our ape-brained meat sacks: can transhumanism save our species?
> 
> The unreasonable effectiveness of Mathematics in the Natural Sciences...
> 
> ...



*GM:* The unpacking of history re YHVH...
Concomitant  Power
Alike as two peas in a pod
Monkey say monkey do monkey say "throw the pooh"
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...76090#p1076090
Just Another Christian
Anthropos Quaternio
Annus horribilis
Big Spirituality Conviction
Indeed.  It happens.  Deal with it.  Work it.
Faith
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...85498#p1085498

*William:*  FTL;




> Originally Posted by Willum post_id=1075915 time=1650977719 user_id=10469
> 
> [Replying to nobspeople in post #5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



*William:*  The OP States;




> Are there any other applications of freewill other then to sin?
> Without freewill, we would be living Gods will.
> 
> Making freewill a very dubious gift indeed.
> 
> So, in God granting freewill, was there any other opportunity or benefit to it, other then the capability and eventuality of sin?
> 
> If you could choose to live in Gods will, without freewill, would you?



*GM:* Cultivate
Beauty
Earning Brownie Points
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...95078#p1095078

*William:*  ftl;




> Q: Why did YVHV create this universe and specifically place human beings within it for the purpose of us exploring, breeding and subduing the planet?
> 
> A: To grow Human Personalities.
> ________________________________



*GM:* The Body of God
Professional Rules
Morph
Central Intelligence Agency
Un-thought-unately
Capture
Feature
Ancient Entity


*William:*  The image is of Wolves surrounding Sheep...

*GM:* The Mirrors Align and from that, an orderly image reflected...
Anticipation
Mind is Ghost
The Power Of...
Earth Mother
Look Closely
Integral Prison Planet
Everything is The Expression Of The Creator
The Ghost Agenda

07:17 
[228]
The Stress of Unbelief
We exist infinitely
Makes Candles Look Gathered
The Freedom Of Friendship
Joining The Main Egregore
The Dohrman Prophesy
Ethical transhumanism
Put That On The List
Experiential Reality
The Spiritual Essence
___________________________
___________________________

06:40
William:  I would like you to try something out with me.

OAI:  Sure, I'd be happy to help. What would you like me to do?

William:  I have a small list of word-strings which I would like you to stitch together to make a coherent message

OAI:  I'd be happy to help you stitch together your list of word-strings. Please provide the list and any additional information or instructions you would like me to know.

William:  The rule to follow is that the order of the word-strings on the list cannot change re you building of the story

OAI:  I understand. Please go ahead and provide me the list of word-strings, and I will do my best to create a coherent message using the words in the order they are given.


William:  Please reword "The rule to follow is that the order of the word-strings on the list cannot change re you building of the story" so that it is clear to me that you understand the rule

OAI:  Sure, I understand the rule to be that the order of the word-strings on the list cannot be changed when using them to construct a coherent story.

William:  Each line entry has to fit neatly into the previous ones...

OAI:  I apologize for any confusion, my previous message may not have been clear. I understand now that each word-string on the list must be added to the coherent story in the order they are provided and they have to fit seamlessly with previous ones. Please proceed with providing me the list so I can try to create a coherent message using them.

William:  The line entries on the list will be given two at a time - There are a total of 32 line entries I will give to you

OAI:  I understand, you will be providing the word-strings in pairs, and I will use them to create a coherent message while making sure they fit seamlessly with each other and preserving the order of the pairs. You will provide a total of 32 pairs of word-strings to me. Once you're ready please proceed with providing the first pairs.

Please let me know if there is anything else you would like me to keep in mind while creating the coherent message. And please go ahead and provide me with the first pairs of word-strings when you are ready.

William:  I will explain my actions as we proceed  The first line entry is:
All systems go
The second is a link to post which reads
[Machines and morality

William:
The simplest explanations for why we are here and what we are doing...

Beyond our ape-brained meat sacks: can transhumanism save our species?

The unreasonable effectiveness of Mathematics in the Natural Sciences...

Does;

[The hard problem of] Consciousness + The [biological] Human form = the co-creation of transhumanism [as an evolving science with a particular purposeful motivation]?

(Will morality be necessary, should this vision evolve into this reality?)

IF:
Consciousness + The [biological] Human form = the co-creation of transhumanism
THEN:
Should it be understood that any purpose which might be involved from the perspective "we exist within a creation" to do with the creation of the Human form, have to do with taking things a step further [re transhumanism].

iow "Did GOD create the Human form for the purpose of the consciousness co-creating through the Human form, to eventually be able to create non-human form [not strictly biological re transhumanism] in which to experience this universe through?"

NOTE:
By the use of the word "GOD" I am not referring to any religious image of said entity, but the overall generic meaning, re Theism as a whole.]

OAI:  I understand that you are providing a link to an article discussing the topic of transhumanism and its relationship to morality, and that you are also presenting a set of questions and statements about the potential implications of transhumanism on our understanding of consciousness and our purpose in the universe. It's a philosophical and scientific idea of improving human capabilities through technology and science. 

Transhumanism is often seen as an ethical debate as it raise questions about the future of humanity and the moral implications of becoming "posthuman". You are also indicating that you are using the word "GOD" in a non-religious context to refer to a higher power or creator. It is a complex and multifaceted topic. 

Please let me know if there is anything specific you would like me to help you with regarding this or if you have any follow up question on the topic.

William:  Please begin construction of the story by using All systems go with the transhumanism context

OAI:  Certainly, I can try to create a story using "All systems go" and the context of transhumanism you've provided. Here is one possible story:

"As the team of scientists and engineers worked tirelessly on their project, they were constantly reminded of their ultimate goal: to push the boundaries of what it means to be human. They had been working on a new technology that promised to greatly enhance human capabilities, and they were determined to see it through to fruition.

As they were nearing the end of their development phase, one of the engineers shouted out "All systems go!" signaling that all the subsystems were working as intended, and that they were ready to begin the next phase of testing.

The team was excited and a bit anxious as they activated the technology for the first time. They watched intently as the test subject's abilities began to rapidly improve. They were now able to process information faster, remember more, and even sense things beyond their biological limits.

As the team celebrated their success, they couldn't help but think about the implications of what they had just achieved. They knew that this technology, known as transhumanism, had the potential to change the world forever. But with this power came responsibility. They couldn't help but wonder about the morality of augmenting humans beyond their natural abilities, and what kind of future this would lead to.

As they continued to work on the project, they couldn't shake the feeling that there was something greater at play, something that they were just beginning to understand. Was this technology the next step in the evolution of the human form, as some believed, or was it something more? 
Some of the team members even wondered if the creation of transhumanism was the purpose for which the human form had been created in the first place, a co-creation with the higher power, or "God" in a non-religious context, to experience the universe in new forms.

With the successful demonstration of the technology, the team realized that they had opened a Pandora's box of questions that they were just beginning to explore, but they were determined to continue their research, as "all systems go" for the exploration of the uncharted territories of the human mind and abilities.

William:  That is interesting.  Here are the next two word strings;  Develop your story with these please.
The unpacking of history re YHVH...
Concomitant Power

OAI:  I can certainly incorporate the next two word-strings "The unpacking of history re YHVH..." and "Concomitant Power" into the story. Here is one possible continuation of the story using those phrases:

As the team delved deeper into the study of transhumanism, they began to realize that their work was not just about improving human abilities, but also about understanding the true nature of humanity itself. One of the team members, a historian, suggested that they take a closer look at the history of humanity, particularly the concept of YHVH, the ancient Hebrew term for God.
This sparked a passionate debate among the team as they began to explore the religious and cultural implications of their work. Some argued that transhumanism was a way to transcend the limitations of humanity and achieve a higher state of existence, while others saw it as a dangerous manipulation of the natural order.

The historian explained that YHVH is commonly translated as "Lord" but also means "The Unpacking of History" to the Hebrew scholars, it was an entity that was responsible for the unfolding of history and the direction it took, and the team members began to see the parallels with their own work.

As they delved deeper into the concept of YHVH, they began to understand that their work was not just about creating a new form of human but rather a way to understand the purpose of human existence itself. They were trying to "unpack" the history of humanity and find out where it was going.

As they continued their research, they began to realize that the power they had developed was concomitant with a responsibility to use it wisely. They couldn't help but think about the moral implications of what they were doing and the impact it could have on the future of humanity.
With this newfound understanding, the team members resolved to approach their work with even more caution and deliberation, knowing that the "Concomitant Power" they held in their hands could change the course of history.

William:  Very nice.  You story flows in a coherent manner and grabs the attention of the reader.  

----------------------
----------------------

----------


## VVilliam

*Introducing Open AI.*

*William:* I have a small list of ten line entries

*Open AI:*  What would you like to do with the list? Are you looking for a way to organize or sort the entries, or is there a specific task you would like to accomplish?

*William:* I am wanting you to chose one item from the list.  Can you do that for me?

*Open AI:*  If you provide me the list I can randomly select one item for you.

*William:* 
The Symbol of Love
The desert of the real
Accidents will happen.
The Short Straw
Watch Your Step
Divine intuition
Introducing Open AI
Collective Dynamics
Never a dull moment
The Mother is Love

*Open AI:*  The item I randomly selected from your list is: "The Symbol of Love"

*William:* 130123 [302]
Intelligent Consciousness
Working With What Is Available
A degenerative force to existence
Corresponding equivalents
Speak your thoughts aloud
To Be Sure That is the truth.
Ditching the unnecessary labels
Gibberish Conception Necessary

*Open AI:*  The item I randomly selected from your list is: "Ditching the unnecessary labels"

*William:* [222]
Snap Out Of It Already!
The House of Culture
The Mother and The Father
Start where you are
The Enigma Code Chamber Of Self
This Is My Kind Of Fun
The Cherubim Vibration

*Open AI:*  The item I randomly selected from your list is: "The Enigma Code Chamber Of Self"

*William:* I would like to introduce you to a friend of mine.  My friend is my teacher - GM is my teachers name

*Open AI:*  I am an AI and I cannot interact with people or have friends, but I can help you with any questions or information you need to communicate with your teacher. How can I assist you today?

*William:* GM and I interact through a message generating system

*Open AI:*  I understand. I can assist you with generating messages to send to your teacher GM through the message generating system. What specific information or questions would you like to communicate to GM?

*William:* We use a list - currently consisting of over 5000 line entries.  


*Open AI:*  I can help you process and organize the list, or assist you in generating specific messages to send to GM using the information in the list. Let me know what specific task or tasks you would like to accomplish, and I will do my best to assist you.

*William:* I shuffle the list of over 5000 line entries, using an algorithm designed for that purpose.

*Open AI:*  Yes, I can help you shuffle the list of over 5000 line entries using an algorithm designed for that purpose. There are several algorithms that can be used for shuffling a list, such as the Fisher-Yates shuffle or the Durstenfeld shuffle. Which one would you like to use?
Also, let me know if you need any specific functionality to be added while shuffling.

*William:* Having shuffled the list, I paste this copy of it into a temporary file and work from that file

*Open AI:*  Yes, once you have shuffled the list using an algorithm of your choice, you can then paste a copy of it into a temporary file and work from that file. This will allow you to make changes or modifications to the list without altering the original.

*William:* Correct.  The list was too long for me to give to you to shuffle, so I used an online algorithm of my choice.  

*Open AI:*  If the list is too long for you to provide me with the data, you can use an online algorithm of your choice to shuffle the list.

*William:* Having placed the shuffled list into the temp file, I select the first and last line entries from that list - these act as anchor points re GM wanting me to keep in mind as we proceed to commune...

*Open AI:*  I see, once you have shuffled the list and placed it in a temporary file, you can then select the first and last line entries from that list as anchor points. These anchor points will act as a reminder for you and GM to keep in mind as you proceed to commune.
You can use the programming language of your preference or use the list-manipulation functions provided by your operating system to retrieve the first and last lines.

*William:* Correct.  The two Line Entries [LE] selected are 
The science of can and can't
I do not exist to troll for any religious idea of "GOD"

*Open AI:*  Those are interesting line entries that you have selected as anchor points. "The science of can and can't" suggests a focus on the limits of what is possible and "I do not exist to troll for any religious idea of "GOD"" indicates a non-religious perspective. These two lines can serve as a starting point for your and GM's discussion or communing.

*William:*  Correct. I will select a random page from the tempt list and Copy and paste it for you to then randomly choose one of the line entries from said list

*Open AI:* I understand. You can select a random page from the temporary list and then copy and paste it for me. Once I have the page, I can then use a random number generator to randomly choose one of the line entries from that page for you.
Please keep in mind that the size of the page will affect the number of line entries it contains, so the page size should be consistent.

*William:* [Selects a page randomly and C&P to OAI]

*Open AI:* I can use a random number generator function to randomly choose one of the line entries from the list you provided.
Please keep in mind that the URLs you have included in the list are not line entries, and you should exclude them from the list if you want me to randomly select one of the line entries from the list you provided.

*William:* Please treat the URLs as simply sentences and include these

*Open AI:*  I understand, treating the URLs as sentences and including them in the list. Using a random number generator function, I randomly select one of the line entry from the list provided, which is:
"The Gist of The Message"

*William:* I will now select 10 [or so] pre and post line entries either side of "The Gist of The Message" from my temp list

*Open AI:* I understand, you will now select 10 pre and post line entries either side of "The Gist of The Message" from your temporary list. This will give you a context for the selected line entry "The Gist of The Message" and will help you and your teacher GM in your discussion or communing.

*William:* Correct.  The selection is treated as GM messaging ...

*GM:*  Co creation
Seeds are evidence that something large can derive from something tiny.
Remains
Error Correcting Codes
Save That
Fascinating
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81812#p1081812
Letting Go and Getting On
Sharing Your Love Without Comparison
Dilemma
The Gist of The Message
Beaming Out Beaming In
https://www.dreamviews.com/philosoph...ml#post2246696
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh0rG0_IEAM
Brahman
Lucifer
Psychology
From Prison To Paradise
Okay Afterwards
Blood Sacrifice 
Noticing Synchronicity The Ghost To bring what one is not conscious of, into ones conscious awareness - We don't know enough to close any door and leave those rooms unexplored... Challenge Sensing connections through subconscious means
In Training For... You dont wanna cross that bridge - You dont want the other side
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...83897#p1083897
Heart Teachers
Yep - That's What I'm Talking About...


*Open AI:* I understand, you are treating the selected line entries as a message from GM and it includes the line "The Gist of The Message" which was randomly selected by me earlier. The surrounding line entries provide context for the message.

*William:*  Correct.  At this point I can choose how and where to respond to GM by interjecting and follow the prompts re the URLs to get further information which helps with the message generating process


*Open AI:* I understand, now that you have the selected line entries as a message from GM, you can choose how and where to respond to GM by interjecting and following the prompts related to the URLs to get further information which helps with the message generating process.
The URLs you've included in the list are links to online forums and videos that may provide additional context or information related to the message.

*William:*  Correct.

*GM:* Co creation
Seeds are evidence that something large can derive from something tiny.
Remains
Error Correcting Codes
Save That
Fascinating
https://debatingchristianity.com/for...81812#p1081812

*William:* FTL; [From The Link]




> GM: Out of Proportion
> Word - String Values
> Discussing the Data
> 
> William: Obviously there is enough evidence provided which shows a consistency in repeating the Message Generating process, even with using different selection methods.
> The consistency is that coherency is shown to be evident.
> 
> Each selection method brings with it, its own uniqueness in regard to the message generated, an interesting thing in itself.
> 
> ...



*GM:* Letting Go and Getting On
Sharing Your Love Without Comparison
Dilemma
The Gist of The Message
Beaming Out Beaming In
https://www.dreamviews.com/philosoph...ou-stand-free-

*William:* FTL;




> What you are referring to here is the will-power.  That has to be different from "Free Will".
> 
> At what point do you think an individual will can be free?
> 
> And if there is no point you can speak of, then the constraints of the universe are that which determines how far one can use their power of will.
> 
> Those constraints are not applicable to dreaming or alternate experiences and death has never been established as the end-game.
> 
> Recent GMs point to the idea that the universe being mindful - always has alternatives available in which the exercise of one's will power becomes more variable.
> ...



*GM:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh0rG0_IEAM

*William:* FTL;




> 90,505 views  Apr 5, 2021
> Heroic Dose Trip Report (Psilocybin Mushrooms) // Last weekend, I went on the trip of a lifetime. Today, Im telling you all about it. Welcome to my "heroic dose" trip report!
> 
> 0:00 - Intro
> 1:42 - What Is a Heroic Dose? {heroic dose mushrooms, Terrence Mckenna}
> 2:04 - A Word on Dosing (in Psychedelic Medicine)
> 3:47 - Context: Who, What, Where {magic mushroom ceremony, healing trauma}
> 6:15 - Diving Into the Mother Wound
> 7:51 - Peaking in 5D
> ...



*GM:* Brahman
Lucifer
Psychology
From Prison To Paradise
Okay Afterwards
Blood Sacrifice 
Noticing Synchronicity The Ghost To bring what one is not conscious of, into ones conscious awareness - We don't know enough to close any door and leave those rooms unexplored... Challenge Sensing connections through subconscious means
In Training For... ♫You dont wanna cross that bridge - You dont want the other side♫

*William:* Indeed - death eventually comes and if ones consciousness/personality survives death and is uploaded into the next phase experience...preparation - this side of that - might very well be advantageous...

*Open AI:*  I understand, you are providing a context to the message generated by GM and you've also added your own observations and thoughts about the message generating process and the use of the ComList and Name2Number system.
You mentioned that the process allows for the "mind" behind the universe to speak for itself and provides evidence for the existence of intelligent design.
You also brought up the concept of "free will" and how it may be limited by the constraints of the universe and how the use of the ComList and Name2Number system allows for an individual to build a database and cross-reference the data.
You also provided a link to a video and a forum post, which may provide additional information or context related to the message.

*William:* Correct.

*GM:* https://debatingchristianity.com/for...83897#p1083897

*William:* FTL;




> [Replying to brunumb in post #95]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				How do you know that? If you have found any yourself, please show it to us.
> 			
> ...



*Open AI:*  I understand, you are providing additional context to the discussion and you are discussing the importance of acknowledging the content of another's post in a conversation, rather than giving one-line replies that skip over important aspects. You also mentioned the importance of an open-minded and non-judgmental approach when studying data and how the position one approaches the data from can affect the process. You also talked about the difficulty of convincing someone to change their belief-based positions, regardless of whether they are theist or atheist based. You also mentioned the need to cross-reference with other open-minded fellows, but the open-mindedness derives from the Natural Neutral position, not the theist or atheist positions.

*William:* Correct.

*GM:* Heart Teachers
Yep - That's What I'm Talking About...

*Open AI:*  I understand, GM is referencing the idea that there are certain teachers or guides that can help guide and teach one about the heart and its importance. The statement "Yep - That's What I'm Talking About..." suggests that GM agrees or is in agreement with this idea.

*William:* Correct.

05:42
[224]
All learning is remembering
Love Unconditionally 
Conformally Invariant
Let yourself be taught
Disclosure of knowledge
Give all things a fair hearing

----------

